# The Official AAAT Music Thread: What Are You Listening To?



## Patrick06790

A discussion of music emerged from the scrum of the "He Mad" thread. Let's separate it so it doesn't get lost in the Muffy.

I am listening to:

The Rolling Stones live in 1965 — the "Charlie is my Darling" box set comes with two CDs, one the movie soundtrack and one of the group live about the same time. Killer version of "Route 66," same arrangement as the live cut on "December's Children" but a much better recording. You can hear the Brian Jones parts much better throughout.

The Sadies — An old college buddy sent me three relatively recent Sadies discs a while back, including a collaboration with Robyn Hitchcock on a song called "Why Would Anybody Want to Live Here" that got my attention. Hard to pin these guys down as they move easily between styles — semi-surfy, roadhouse r and b, Byrds-y jangle (with and without Hitchcock) and just plain weird.

Mozart string quartets — I was shooting some Yale kids in a string quartet at Music Mountain in Falls Village, Conn. over the summer and marveling at the precision of the players. A string quartet is something to watch as much as hear. Anyway I indulged in a box set, can't tell you the group, and it's good driving music. Problem is the super staccato parts make me want to scratch. Not restful.

Small Faces — Found a Best of at the thrift shop and miracle of miracles, it wasn't heavily scratched and hadn't been used as a coaster. And now I know where Robert Plant got that voice from.


----------



## CMDC

Awesome. Lets do it. As my thrifting has become more pronounced, my record store trips have declined. Not good. I've started to rectify that over the past few weeks. Recent pickups include...

Mighty Sparrow. I've got more reggae and not really any calypso so this was a nice find.

A bunch of Spanish music. Wife and I went to Spain this summer so I've been trying to score some vinyl to keep me remembering the trip. Picked up a stack of Andres Segovia but haven't dug into it yet. While in Bilbao, I managed--due to some translating help from the next door storekeeper--to score some great Basque punk. Thus, Kortatu

Jacques Brel

I've also been on a bit of a Neil Young kick. I've always been kind of ambivalent about him but have been going back through his 70s releases.

Not so much in the immediate past...

I'm a huge Carrie Brownstein fan going back to Sleater Kinney. Her new band Wild Flag is fantastic.

Tinariwen. Listen to music from Mali and you can hear where the blues came from. These guys are absolutely incredible. Saw them here in DC about a year ago. Before the Civil War broke out there, I had this fantasy of going to the Festival in the Desert which is held near Timbuktu every year.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Over the past week or two:
Beach Boys 20/20
Ryan Adams Cardinology
Foster the People Torches
REM Reckoning


----------



## Shaver

CMDC said:


> Awesome. Lets do it. As my thrifting has become more pronounced, my record store trips have declined. Not good. I've started to rectify that over the past few weeks. Recent pickups include...
> 
> Mighty Sparrow. I've got more reggae and not really any calypso so this was a nice find.
> 
> A bunch of Spanish music. Wife and I went to Spain this summer so I've been trying to score some vinyl to keep me remembering the trip. Picked up a stack of Andres Segovia but haven't dug into it yet. While in Bilbao, I managed--due to some translating help from the next door storekeeper--to score some great Basque punk. Thus, Kortatu
> 
> *Jacques Brel*
> 
> I've also been on a bit of a Neil Young kick. I've always been kind of ambivalent about him but have been going back through his 70s releases.
> 
> Not so much in the immediate past...
> 
> I'm a huge Carrie Brownstein fan going back to Sleater Kinney. Her new band Wild Flag is fantastic.
> 
> Tinariwen. Listen to music from Mali and you can hear where the blues came from. These guys are absolutely incredible. Saw them here in DC about a year ago. Before the Civil War broke out there, I had this fantasy of going to the Festival in the Desert which is held near Timbuktu every year.


Jacques Brel is the finest lyricist of whom I am aware. His own performances are superb but Scott Walker's interpretations of Brel's compositions are sublime, spectacular and simply thrilling. :icon_smile:

Oh, and I'm currently listening to Marilyn Manson, Anti-Christ Superstar.


----------



## Trip English

My Brightest Diamond after hearing her on NPR. Really good stuff. Not as harsh on the ears as Joanna Newsom, who I can only take a few times a year despite enjoying it immensely. 
Try this if you haven't heard her before, but also listen to it on Spotify 320 if you have the option. Her music has incredible dynamic range for pop music and the YouTube version is pretty flat.

Also letting some Elvis Costello trickle back in after a long break.

Highly anticipating the upcoming Nick Cave & Scott Walker albums.


----------



## Walter Denton

I listen mostly to the pre-cursor to punk - old-time fiddle and banjo music of guys like Tommy Jarrell, Fred Cockerham, and Oscar Jenkins. They were mostly in their 70's when they first recorded music they originally played back in the 20's. 

Also listening to Django Reinhardt and Stephane Grappelli


----------



## vwguy

Let's see, on heavy rotation...

Pine Leaf Boys - Back Home
Neil Halstead - Palindrome Hunches
Depeche Mode - Speak & Spell

And I always throw in some Vampire Weekend just for good measure.

Brian


----------



## rsgordon

Rolling Stones No. 2

Beach Boys Hits

ZZ Top - American Blues

The Four Tops Compilation


----------



## Blessings

Shaver said:


> Jacques Brel is the finest lyricist of whom I am aware. His own performances are superb but Scott Walker's interpretations of Brel's compositions are sublime, spectacular and simply thrilling. :icon_smile:
> 
> Oh, and I'm currently listening to Marilyn Manson, Anti-Christ Superstar.


I've never heard Scott Walker's interpretations of Brel - sounds interesting. Walker Brothers Nite Flights is one of my most played records.

For anyone looking for some interesting new music I would highly recommend Swans new record "The Seer". Absolutely superb.


----------



## drlivingston

NWA
Clancy Brother especially w/Tommy Makem
Beastie Boys
Handel
Eminem
Andrea Bocelli
Run DMC
Andres Segovia
Wu Tang Clan


----------



## Shaver

Blessings said:


> I've never heard Scott Walker's interpretations of Brel - sounds interesting. Walker Brothers Nite Flights is one of my most played records.
> 
> For anyone looking for some interesting new music I would highly recommend Swans new record "The Seer". Absolutely superb.


Scott sings Jacques Brel collects all of the interpretations, one of *my* most played records. The _sturm und drang_ of the track 'Amsterdam', from its languid opening bars to its frenzied venom-spitting conclusion always holds me enraptured.

Nite Flights is an extraordinary album, and especially the first four tracks which veritably sizzle.


----------



## halbydurzell

Nice. A thread I can intelligently contribute to! That said, if _any_ of you like what I post I'll eat that $#@%^'n Harris Tweed hat I own.

Listening to lately:

Troubled Coast - Awake and Empty. California kids who've ingested most of the mid-90's Level Plane screamo catalog. This album is not as good as their last one, Letters, but it's still a sound not heard much these days.

Iron Chic



 - A favorite for a few years now.

The Apartments - Back on tour. Peter Milton Walsh was in the Go-Betweens for two seconds back in their early days but The Apartments is his band and while not as well-known, is just as great if you ask me. This Mortal Coil covered "Mr. Somewhere" on their first album.

Camp Lo - They're touring behind the 15th anniversary of their debut album "Uptown Saturday Night" right now. One of the best albums of all time. Great show too. Catch 'em if you can.


----------



## drlivingston

Great choices, halbydurzell! Maybe Salgy has a recipe for tweed.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I really enjoy music so I am glad to see this thread!

Paul Baribeau - Really good folk punk. Check it out, seriously.

The Eels - Always listen to the Eels!

Jenny Lewis and The Watson Twins - I always listen to this album it is close to perfect.




Halby - I love Camp Lo. I am pretty sure "Feelin' it" by Jay Z was meant for Camp Lo. I remeber Jay Z Talking about it. For some reason Digital Planents' Blowout Comb reminds me a little of Camp Lo and is an excellent record.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Mark Everett of the Eels lived two doors away from me in junior and high school.


----------



## halbydurzell

oxford cloth button down said:


> I really enjoy music so I am glad to see this thread!
> 
> Paul Baribeau - Really good folk punk. Check it out, seriously.
> 
> The Eels - Always listen to the Eels!
> 
> Jenny Lewis and The Watson Twins - I always listen to this album it is close to perfect.
> 
> Halby - I love Camp Lo. I am pretty sure "Feelin' it" by Jay Z was meant for Camp Lo. I remeber Jay Z Talking about it. For some reason Digital Planents' Blowout Comb reminds me a little of Camp Lo and is an excellent record.


??!!?? This thread is blowing my mind apart. Putting the images of you guys to the musical preferences - I would have never thought. In any event I believe you are correct about "Feelin' It" as it was produced by Ski Beats who did all of "Uptown..." In terms of Camp Lo, they're right there with Nas in terms of coming out of the gate strong followed by increasingly diminished returns. "In Black Hollywood" was just the "Fort Apache Mixtape" under a different name. They stopped trying years ago, but maybe their new (Ski Beats produced) album will be god? Here's hoping.

I trust you are also familiar with the Plan-It-X records stuff if you like Paul Baribeau and hail from Ohio? Ever hear of the Dopamines or Delay? Speaking of Ohio, if any of you like the post-punk from that area (Devo, Pere Ubu), track down stuff by a band called BPA (By Products of America). It schools those other two groups.

Vwguy - Did you know there's a Depeche Mode themed bar in Estonia? For realsies


----------



## Patrick06790

^Wait until I go on my Railroad Jerk/Royal Trux lo-fi lo-skill spiel


----------



## Shaver

This. Killing Joke. I never tire of listening to it. Cruel, aloof yet impassioned, brutal music. A soundtrack to the endtimes.


----------



## wfhoehn

iTunes has great features for creating metadata related to one's listening habits and allowing for subsequent sorting based on them. Anyway, it says my most recent albums are:

Peter Philips & The Tallis Scholars: The Tallis Scholars Sing Josquin
Al Green : Lay It Down
Six Brown Brothers: Various
Andrew Manze & The English Consort : CPE Bach Symphonies 1-4
String: Dream of the Blue Turtles
Genesis: Platinum Collection
Booker T & the MGs : Hip Hug-Her


----------



## Trip English

The new David Byrne & St. Vincent album is one of the best albums I've heard in a while. Spiritualized Sweet Heart Sweet Light was also pretty good end to end.


----------



## Blessings

Shaver said:


> Scott sings Jacques Brel collects all of the interpretations, one of *my* most played records. The _sturm und drang_ of the track 'Amsterdam', from its languid opening bars to its frenzied venom-spitting conclusion always holds me enraptured.
> 
> Nite Flights is an extraordinary album, and especially the first four tracks which veritably sizzle.


The first four tracks on nite flights are truly magnificent, powerful songs, they were also my first exposure to scott walker. His music is captivating, although difficult and disturbing at times. Songs such as "Jesse" really push the edge. Very conceptual. After listening to Walker I found myself getting into a lot more no-wave, noise, and minimal music. Stuff like James Chance, This Heat, Swans (which I recommended earlier), Zs, and Non.


----------



## The Rambler

This morning, Bach _Partita_ played, peerlessly, by Menuhin. Troubling, mysterious, profound.


----------



## vwguy

halbydurzell said:


> Vwguy - Did you know there's a Depeche Mode themed bar in Estonia? For realsies


Fro realz!? Who knew! I've been on an early 80s synth kick lately which explains the Depeche Mode.

Brian


----------



## drlivingston

vwguy said:


> I've been on an early 80s synth kick lately


I still enjoy some Midnight Oil, Murray Head, and The Human League.


----------



## Shaver

Blessings said:


> The first four tracks on nite flights are truly magnificent, powerful songs, they were also my first exposure to scott walker. His music is captivating, although difficult and disturbing at times. Songs such as "Jesse" really push the edge. Very conceptual. After listening to Walker I found myself getting into a lot more no-wave, noise, and minimal music. Stuff like James Chance, This Heat, Swans (which I recommended earlier), Zs, and Non.


Scott's latter day music can be difficult and disturbing. His journey as an artiste is fascinating and I appreciate all of his phases (excepting of course the MOR contractual fulfilment albums for which he has now quite rightly vetoed any re-release). Can I recommend also 'Boy Child - the best of 1967 - 1970' which contains more approachable and melodic but equally beautiful songs, impregnated with both frustrated yearning and ravenous desire.


----------



## Busterdog

Listening to Van Morrison's 'Bright Side Of The Road' right now.


----------



## CMDC

In the car doing my thrift route today had a Nina Simone anthology spinning.

If you gave me only one female singer to listen to for the rest of my life, she may well be the choice.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Patrick - That is so effin' cool! I saw a nova special with him where he spoke a lot about his father who was a scientist if I remember correctly? https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/physics/mark-everett.html

Trip - Big fan of Elvis Costello. He actually reminds me of an OG Eels.

Halby - Oh, I know about Planet-X, Bloomington stand-up! AJJ, Captain Chaos, Ghost Mice, Matt Pop Charts..that's what's up! Seriously though, I saw AJJ and it was so cool. Love almost everything that he/they do.. Also, My rap game is for real, I build strong, I bang screw. I have been listening since 89.

Currently listening to the Queers' "Don't Back Down"!


----------



## Trip English

OCBD - Yeah, I have a few Eels albums. He's pretty good, but it seemed like the last few albums of his I heard were a little flat. Should I give it another try with more recent stuff?

Interestingly I came to Elvis Costello through his later albums and not through the early post-punk stuff. I still prefer a lot of the mid/late albums. All This Useless Beauty is my favorite, but the whole run from King of America to All This Useless Beauty is the golden age for me when he actually produced Elvis Costello albums. National Ransom was very good, but he has "side-project-itis" and can go so far off base that I can only appreciate it rather than enjoy it.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Trip - To me Blinking Lights is the pinnacle. His later stuff is more of the same, but I still like it, I can't pin down what really reminds of Costello, but it is there.


----------



## halbydurzell

oxford cloth button down said:


> Halby - Oh, I know about Planet-X, Bloomington stand-up! AJJ, Captain Chaos, Ghost Mice, Matt Pop Charts..that's what's up! Seriously though, I saw AJJ and it was so cool. Love almost everything that he/they do.. Also, My rap game is for real, I build strong, I bang screw. I have been listening since 89.
> 
> Currently listening to the Queers' "Don't Back Down"!


AHAHAHA! I know I'm new to this board, but if I had to pick the one dude on here who would be into something like Operation: Cliff Clavin, I would not not have picked you, sir. Respect. I wonder if you know any of my Ohio friends? Jeff Stray? Ever been to Glendora House? What a world. And man I must have seen The Queers over thirty times at this point. I think "Love Songs for the Retarded" barely edges out "Don't Back Down" for me but that's such a good album.

You into Lil'B? I know he may have overstayed his welcome at this point but Tell You This from Based Jam is the truth and it samples Hi Five's 'I Like the Way" (I'm a big New Jack Swing fan as well).



Patrick06790 said:


> ^Wait until I go on my Railroad Jerk/Royal Trux lo-fi lo-skill spiel


See, now I CAN picture most of you guys having a John Spencer Blues Explosion or Pussy Galore album in your collections for some reason. How lo-fi do you want to go? Anyone want to discuss the FIRST garage rock revival from the 90's? New Bomb Turks? Servotron? The Spaceshits? Rip Off Records?


----------



## vwguy

^^^ Can it get anymore lo-fi than The Mountain Goats?

Brian


----------



## oxford cloth button down

vwguy - You just hit hit me right in my soft spot! John Darnielle is as prolific as they come!

Halby - Respect right back at you. Lick a shot for good music! I don't think I know any of your OH friends, but it is a small world. I guarantee that I have been near them in a sweat box.


----------



## Topsider

I'll have Christmas music in the CD player from now until at least mid-January. I've got a ton of it. Listening to Luther Vandross as I write this (a rather unconventional Christmas album).










Next up: Bela Fleck.










I passed up the Squirrel Nut Zippers' Christmas CD a couple of months ago at a thrift store, and after listening to some samples online, now wish I'd picked it up.


----------



## Brio1

Tindersticks!





https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4v6ht_tindersticks-jism_music#.UMQiLY5OSrI


----------



## adoucett

Here's my short list of recent favorites (some new discoveries, some I've been a fan of for many years)

Jazz: 

Brad Mehldau Trio
Vince Guaraldi
Medeski, Martin & Wood 
Bill Evans 
Thelonious Monk
Miles

Classical: 
Bach (especially organ and some piano "inventions")
Mozart (Listen to some of the string quartets) 
Debussy
Dvorak
Tchaikovsky (other than the Nutcracker)

Modern:

James Taylor 
Paul Simon
Steely Dan
Genesis (early and late)
Michael McDonald
Steve Winwood
Ben Folds Five

Other:
Some electronic and hip hop/rap but I won't get into it here


----------



## Shaver

Lee 'Scratch' Perry with Dub Syndicate - From the Secret Laboratory.

The Mad Man in full dancehall effect. 'African Headcharge in the Hackney Empire. Babylon, Babylon is on fire'.


----------



## Trip English

Brio1 said:


> Tindersticks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4v6ht_tindersticks-jism_music#.UMQiLY5OSrI


YES 


(though the last several albums have been complete garbage)


----------



## Brio1

Shaver said:


> Lee 'Scratch' Perry with Dub Syndicate - From the Secret Laboratory.
> 
> The Mad Man in full dancehall effect. 'African Headcharge in the Hackney Empire. Babylon, Babylon is on fire'.


And let us not forget Augustus Pablo :icon_jokercolor: :


----------



## workthatwedo

Peter Stubb
Sexy
50 Million
Anyone heard of any of them?


----------



## Anthony Charton

I always thought Maurizio Pollinni was the best modern interpreter of Mozart's keyboard music, but I've recently spent time listening to Mistuko Uchida and her rendering of Wolfie's Concerto in Dm is just sublime: 



I've been trying to aquire more of her recordings.


----------



## leisureclass

I'm glad we started this thread. Lots of cool stuff I would not have expected. Friend of a friend does a best music of the year email list thing so I've been thinking about mine a bit, will probably include this years albums by:
- Tame Impala
- Dirty projectors
- Sharon Van Etten
- Frank Ocean
- The Men
- Jessica Pratt
- Motion Sickness of Time Travel
- Captain Murphy
- Cloud Nothings

There are many others that I'm forgetting right now. However, as for today I've mostly been listening to bad Xmas music on the radio as the tree just went up!


----------



## blairrob

A little more mainstream, frighteningly so perhaps.

Current rotation in the car:

Pearl Jam; various live boots
Randy Bachman; collected hodgepodge 
von Karajan; on Beethoven
Vince Guaraldi Trio; C. Brown Xmas
Pavarotti and the Vienna Boys Choir; Christmas
You, Me, Or ADD; but only in short bursts 'cause I lose focus


There is a lot of cool stuff mentioned here but I also suspect more ABBA (and the like) appreciation exists than is admitted to...:thumbs-up:


----------



## L-feld

Let's see here.

Black Sabbath - Heaven and Hell

Shakatak - Night Birds

The Clocks - S/T

Fotomaker - S/T

Candy - S/T

I've also been really into those box sets that Proper Records puts out. I've been enjoying the Artie Shaw, Louis Jordan and Mel Torme boxes as of recent.

And to be perfectly honest, I spent about an hour today watching Al Walser videos.


----------



## AlanC

You should have grabbed it. 'Gift of the Magi' is a favorite of mine from it.



Topsider said:


> I passed up the Squirrel Nut Zippers' Christmas CD a couple of months ago at a thrift store, and after listening to some samples online, now wish I'd picked it up.


----------



## Andersdad

The Hold Steady
Television
Now, Now
Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## Patrick06790

The People's Temple, a psychedelic garage band from Michigan. They have two download albums out. Sounds like a hideous mutation of the genes of Syd Barret-era Pink Floyd, The Stooges, The Velvet Underground, and the Rolling Stones ca. 1964. Also sounds like it was recorded on a mono cassette recorder down the hall from the field house locker room where they set up. Completely insane. 

And because it was a rainy day and because I was in a foul mood because I had to shoot a children's theater musical (Disney's The Little Mermaid, don't ask) and then write a bunch of guff about dysfunctional elected officials and a snotty NY Times guy, I indulged in the Stooges "Fun House," which is such an unpleasant record that any other activity seems positively alive with wholesome goodness by comparison.

It's the same with Sonic Youth's "Sister," which is to music what pseudo-ephedrine is to sinuses.

After I got over that I wrote in front of the TV, with football on and sound off, and put a bunch of things into the changer and set it to be play at random. So The Breeders followed Django Reinhardt, Yo La Tengo, the "This Is Next Year" compilation and the Bloodshot Records comp, "For a Decade of Sin."

Somehow I managed to get most of it done.


----------



## Patrick06790

Also, for the lo-fi crowd, I am a sucker for Guided By Voices and they have put out three albums this year. As usual with Robert Pollard, about two-thirds of the material sounds like outtakes and demos, and the remaning third is brilliant. But boy does that guy need some kind of editor.


----------



## Shaver

Patrick06790 said:


> The People's Temple, a psychedelic garage band from Michigan. They have two download albums out. Sounds like a hideous mutation of the genes of Syd Barret-era Pink Floyd, The Stooges, The Velvet Underground, and the Rolling Stones ca. 1964. Also sounds like it was recorded on a mono cassette recorder down the hall from the field house locker room where they set up. Completely insane.
> 
> And because it was a rainy day and because I was in a foul mood because I had to shoot a children's theater musical (Disney's The Little Mermaid, don't ask) and then write a bunch of guff about dysfunctional elected officials and a snotty NY Times guy, *I indulged in the Stooges "Fun House," which is such an unpleasant record that any other activity seems positively alive with wholesome goodness by comparison.*
> 
> It's the same with Sonic Youth's "Sister," which is to music what pseudo-ephedrine is to sinuses.
> 
> After I got over that I wrote in front of the TV, with football on and sound off, and put a bunch of things into the changer and set it to be play at random. So The Breeders followed Django Reinhardt, Yo La Tengo, the "This Is Next Year" compilation and the Bloodshot Records comp, "For a Decade of Sin."
> 
> Somehow I managed to get most of it done.


But did you like it? :icon_smile_wink:

Fun House is possibly the greatest rock and roll L.P. ever released.


----------



## KevinP

CMDC said:


> In the car doing my thrift route today had a Nina Simone anthology spinning.
> 
> If you gave me only one female singer to listen to for the rest of my life, she may well be the choice.


She was definitely one of the best. Good choice!


----------



## CMDC

Patrick06790 said:


> Also, for the lo-fi crowd, I am a sucker for Guided By Voices and they have put out three albums this year. As usual with Robert Pollard, about two-thirds of the material sounds like outtakes and demos, and the remaning third is brilliant. But boy does that guy need some kind of editor.


+1. Love GBV. Somehow I knew that when Pollard broke up the band a few years back it wasn't going to take. I kind of lost track of him after that so I'm going to have to check out the new stuff. I've seen them a bunch of times. Truly great live band. Pollard has the biggest bladder in rock. Don't know how he makes it through a 3 hrs + show while putting down about a case of Bud.


----------



## jimw

I have a soft spot for surfy/lounge-y guitar instrumentals, and am listening to an EP by a short-lived wonder called the Huntington Cads (who, I must say, have a real sense of style). I found a YT video that showcases the sheer control of their guitar playing: 



.

Last night, I was listening to Jimi Hendrix' 'Electric Ladyland' - my wife informs me its not in the least bit Christmas-y, and that I should turn it down. What does she know? ;-)

Yesterday, while in traffic, I had Jim Cuddy (of Blue Rodeo), the Jayhawks and Tom Waits 'Heart Attack and Vine' all in succession.

Thanks for the chance to put in my 2 cents - this was fun.

Cheers,

Jim


----------



## halbydurzell

Shaver said:


> But did you like it? :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Fun House is possibly the greatest rock and roll L.P. ever released.


+1 x infinity. I first heard this album freshman year of college when a friend made me a tape with Funhouse on side A and the demo version of the Dead Boys "Young, Loud, and Snotty" on side B. Best tape ever.

Outside of that Troubled Coast album, I don't think I've heard one album released this year all the way through. I certainly haven't heard enough to get a top 10 list going. I've mean to check out that The Men album as one of the members used to be in this band Bent Out of Shape I used to see quite a bit a few years ago. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Brio1

Serge Gainsbourg!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

OCBD: Super pleased to see some love for Paul Baribeau. When my GF and I started going out a year ago, I gave her some mixtape of basically all Nuggets stuff and she gave me a copy of "17."

Lately, I've been listening to The Driving Stupid, The Revelators, Tennis, Talking Heads, Big Star, Tom Waits, and Art Brut. I've been having a weird love affair with "Der Kommissar" by After The Fire, too, which is 100% ridiculous and 100% awesome.

Edit: Serge Gainsbourg, yes. Brio1, have you heard Francoise Hardy's version of "L'anamour?" One of the best songs I've come across this year.


----------



## dkoernert

I'm a bluegrass junkie so I've been listening to Balsam Range a lot lately.


----------



## jkidd41011

I usually only get to listen to music in the car. My preferences on XM are First Wave and The Spectrum. I'll also listen to Lithium and Jam On.

I saw the Afghan Whigs back in October and have listened to Black Love since the show.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trip English said:


> Also letting some Elvis Costello trickle back in after a long break.


I've been hitting Trust and Get Happy lately.

For Christmas, I stoke up some classic Fred Waring. Although several tracks from 'Twas the Night was featured in The Christmas Story soundtrack, it gets no love, air time or has ever been re-released as a CD that I'm aware of.


----------



## Brio1

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> OCBD: Super pleased to see some love for Paul Baribeau. When my GF and I started going out a year ago, I gave her some mixtape of basically all Nuggets stuff and she gave me a copy of "17."
> 
> Lately, I've been listening to The Driving Stupid, The Revelators, Tennis, Talking Heads, Big Star, Tom Waits, and Art Brut. I've been having a weird love affair with "Der Kommissar" by After The Fire, too, which is 100% ridiculous and 100% awesome.
> 
> Edit: Serge Gainsbourg, yes. Brio1, have you heard Francoise Hardy's version of "L'anamour?" One of the best songs I've come across this year.


I have not listened to it yet. But I shall. Thanks.


----------



## P Hudson

I hadn't realised how narrow I was becoming. I've never heard of the majority of things named here, and lack the ambition to investigate. I've been listening to Keith Jarrett a lot lately when I'm actually listening, and 70s pop/soul when it's just background sound.


----------



## Orgetorix

Kate Rusby, _Ten_


----------



## CM Wolff

Pink Martini - Joy to the World
She & Him - She & Him Christmas
Susanna Hoffs - Someday
Van Morrison - Born to Sing
Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Psychedelic Pill
Bob Mould - Silver Age
Aimee Mann - Charmer
Bob Dylan - Tempest
Mark Knopfler - Privateering
REM - Document deluxe edition reissue


----------



## leisureclass

Albums I forgot in my previous post on the thread, that are also awesome and from this year:
- Alabama Shakes
- Grizzly Bear
- Merchandise


----------



## roman totale XVII

Great thread and I am enjoying learning that musically we seem to be a diverse bunch. Most of my listening habits were established in the late 70s to late 80s through a combination of the John Peel BBC radio show and growing up in Manchester. Hence a lot of Joy Division/ New Order, The Smiths, The Fall (cf my username) plus stuff like Bogshed, Birthday Party/ Nick Cave, Sonic Youth, Head of David. As I've got older my tastes have got somewhat more extreme in the quest for pushing the boundaries, finding something new and stripping things back to the basics. This is where the Japanese 'noise' genre excels, so I listen to a lot of stuff like Merzbow and Incapacitants. However, my favorites over the last 10-15 years have been Melt Banana - an utterly astonishing group who make a great noise. I've seen hundreds and hundreds of gigs over the years and they are quite simply the best live band I've ever seen.


----------



## Shaver

Magazine - Real Life

For those of you who appreciate Morrissey, here is another Manchester born isolated ambivalent lyrical genius - Howard Devoto, who fronted this melodic post punk group.










"Why are you so edgy, kid?" Asks the man with the voice. One thing follows another, You live and learn, you have no choice"


----------



## halbydurzell

Shaver said:


> Magazine - Real Life
> 
> For those of you who appreciate Morrissey, here is another Manchester born isolated ambivalent lyrical genius - Howard Devoto, who fronted this melodic post punk group.


The Correct Use of Soap is such a great album. "Because You're Frightened" is probably their best song.



roman totale XVII said:


> However, my favorites over the last 10-15 years have been Melt Banana - an utterly astonishing group who make a great noise. I've seen hundreds and hundreds of gigs over the years and they are quite simply the best live band I've ever seen.


Nice. I've always wanted to see them. I missed my chance seeing Romantic Gorilla as well. Rats.


----------



## vwguy

roman totale XVII said:


> Great thread and I am enjoying learning that musically we seem to be a diverse bunch. Most of my listening habits were established in the late 70s to late 80s through a combination of the John Peel BBC radio show and growing up in Manchester. Hence a lot of Joy Division/ New Order, The Smiths...


Some of my all time faves!

Brian


----------



## jkidd41011

Manchester.....uuuuummmmm Stone Roses anyone????????


----------



## wacolo

jkidd41011 said:


> I saw the Afghan Whigs back in October and have listened to Black Love since the show.


I am listening to Black Love now! And holy crap did Duli ever drop some pounds. Also in the rotation lately........

Hammell on Trial - Big as Life

The Connells - Fun & Games

The J Geils Band - Showtime

Screaming Trees - Dust

Rosemary Clooney - For the Duration

James McMurtry - Live in Aught Three


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Can we not move this to the White Tie forum, where it belongs?


----------



## Howard

Arlene Bailey


----------



## Brio1

jkidd41011 said:


> Manchester.....uuuuummmmm Stone Roses anyone????????


I adore 'em:


----------



## NathanielD

My friends tell me I have the worst taste in music. Lately I have been listening to a wide mix of everything from my pandora stations. Metal, grunge, screamo, soul, blues, jazz, folk, rap, hip-hop, dub, dub step, and pretty much everything else save for top 40 and country music.

At this moment I am listening to Make Total Destroy by the Periphery


----------



## Patrick06790

The Feelies and Yo La Tengo recently played together...I wish I'd been there, although I probably would have walked out during the endless version of "Sister Ray" from this YouTube clip.

In theory, I like it. But in practice, "Sister Ray" was an indulgence when the Velvets did it, and continues to be. I firmly believe that a rock and roll song should be three minutes long, unless there is a very good reason to go longer. And "Sister Ray" isn't it.


----------



## jkidd41011

wacolo said:


> I am listening to Black Love now! And holy crap did Duli ever drop some pounds.


We made comments about that after the show. My friend saw him a couple years ago when he was doing the Gutter Twins thing and he said he looked huge.

I heard they are only touring for old times sake...and no new material will be released. It's sad the Whigs were lumped in as Grunge because they originally signed with Sub Pop. Then they were later dropped from their label for Third Eye Blind. I think people never got the Whigs, and those that did still love them.



Brio1 said:


> I adore 'em:


The first Stone Roses album is one of my favorites of all time. I can listen to it over and over 20 plus year later.


----------



## Topsider

Chris Botti's "December."


----------



## Brio1

jkidd41011 said:


> We made comments about that after the show. My friend saw him a couple years ago when he was doing the Gutter Twins thing and he said he looked huge.
> 
> I heard they are only touring for old times sake...and no new material will be released. It's sad the Whigs were lumped in as Grunge because they originally signed with Sub Pop. Then they were later dropped from their label for Third Eye Blind. I think people never got the Whigs, and those that did still love them.
> 
> The first Stone Roses album is one of my favorites of all time. I can listen to it over and over 20 plus year later.


I caught the Afghan Whigs at the 9:30 in DC during their Black Love tour. I recall that Duli was angry at some kid for jumping up onto the stage and threatened to beat him up.


----------



## CMDC

While ironing a bunch of stuff:

R.E.M. "Chronic Town"
Flaming Lips "Oh My Gawd!!!"
The Kinks "Face to Face"


----------



## Shaver

Alice Cooper - Billion Dollar Babies.

A criminally under-rated record. Every track oozes trash culture classiness.










"Felt like I was hit by a diesel or a greyhound bus.
She was no baby-sitter.
Get up, sugar, never thought you'd be a quitter."


----------



## Topsider

CMDC said:


> R.E.M. "Chronic Town"


Among their best work, IMO.


----------



## leisureclass

Trying this Neneh Cherry and the Thing album after all the great press it's gotten. It lives up for sure.


----------



## Howard

Tyrone Brunson


----------



## KJD89

*Gypsy - Giant's Despair* - a great album for any Jawbreaker or Dinosaur Jr. fans on here. It came out in February (I believe) and I have yet to get bored of it.

*Weezer - Blue * - This has been my alarm for the last couple of days. It's great to wake up to.

*Combat 84 - Orders Of The Day*

*Title Fight - Floral Green *- I've been listening to this too much, really. It's making my last.fm look wimpy.

*Birth Of Soul compilation, vol. 1* - I love Little Anthony & The Imperials followed by Freddie Scott.

*Necros - Conquest For Death* - Maybe some of you Ohio-ians listen to this? Surprise me.

These 3 for the drive to work.
*CBC Radio 2
Mind Eraser - Cave
Judge - Discography*


----------



## Shaver

KJD89 said:


> *Gypsy - Giant's Despair* - a great album for any Jawbreaker or Dinosaur Jr. fans on here. It came out in February (I believe) and I have yet to get bored of it.
> 
> *Weezer - Blue * - This has been my alarm for the last couple of days. It's great to wake up to.
> 
> *Combat 84 - Orders Of The Day*
> 
> *Title Fight - Floral Green *- I've been listening to this too much, really. It's making my last.fm look wimpy.
> 
> *Birth Of Soul compilation, vol. 1* - I love Little Anthony & The Imperials followed by Freddie Scott.
> 
> *Necros - Conquest For Death* - Maybe some of you Ohio-ians listen to this? Surprise me.
> 
> These 3 for the drive to work.
> *CBC Radio 2
> Mind Eraser - Cave
> Judge - Discography*


Wow! Combat '84 - that takes me back. 'hang 'em high!' :icon_smile:


----------



## TSWalker

Shaver said:


> Wow! Combat '84 - that takes me back. 'hang 'em high!' :icon_smile:


Old skin'eads never die, they just wear wider ties?

Here's a little something from a friend. Cheers.


----------



## Shaver

TSWalker said:


> Old skin'eads never die, they just wear wider ties?
> 
> Here's a little something from a friend. Cheers.


Heeeaarrr mi now! Skanking and moonstomping for the good times. :cool2:


----------



## CMDC

The other day I found these two R.E.M. live bootlegs from, IMO, their highpoint--'85-'86. Great setlists and on the latter one you can hear them working through a few songs that would end up on "Document."


----------



## Shaver

David Bowie - Aladdin Sane










Mick Ronson proves his mettle as guitarist par excellence ably abetted by the Spiders and the incomparable Mike Garson in setting a soundscape over which Bowie sings his heart out delivering some of his finest lyrics. Lady Grinning Soul can make a grown man weep.

"She'll come, she'll go. 
She'll lay belief on you
Skin sweet with musky oil"


----------



## Barnavelt

Shaver said:


> David Bowie - Aladdin Sane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mick Ronson proves his mettle as guitarist par excellence ably abetted by the Spiders and the incomparable Mike Garson in setting a soundscape over which Bowie sings his heart out delivering some of his finest lyrics. Lady Grinning Soul can make a grown man weep.
> 
> "She'll come, she'll go.
> She'll lay belief on you
> Skin sweet with musky oil"


Shaver, I have heard it said that, to kids in England in the 1960's-70's, David Bowie was every bit as influential and important as Elvis was to the Americans. In your experience, is this true? Or was I being subjected to some hyperbole?

His "Berlin Trilogy" is excellent, with "Low" and "The Idiot" being amongst my favorite albums of all time.


----------



## Shaver

Barnavelt said:


> Shaver, I have heard it said that, to kids in England in the 1960's-70's, David Bowie was every bit as influential and important as Elvis was to the Americans. In your experience, is this true? Or was I being subjected to some hyperbole?
> 
> His "Berlin Trilogy" is excellent, with "Low" and "The Idiot" being amongst my favorite albums of all time.


Well let me first say that I am a huge fan of Elvis. Discerning, though. 'Elvis 56' is an amazingly good documentary recording the peak of his powers as a musical force and also a valid social phenomenon. Much of his 60's work I disregard. 'Aloha from Hawaii' is his final masterpiece, to my mind, most especially the breathtaking vocal delivery of the lines 'Glory, Glory, Hallelujah' in 'American Trilogy' which never fails to send a shiver down my spine.

Bowie cannot be overestimated, the throb of his intellect and alternate sexuality redefined the boundaries of pop music and the possibilities of the genre. 'Starman' the brilliant biography by Paul Trynka accurately describes what it was like and what it all meant. I have made pilgrimage to Hansa studios in Berlin (where the Triptych was recorded) so you may appreciate from this how much those albums mean to me. I even tracked down the apartment where Iggy Pop lived at that time, 'The Idiot' being one of my all time favourite albums and one which I could never tire of listening to. "and when I get excited my little china girl says, oh Shaver just you shut your mouth' :icon_smile_wink:

.
.
.
.


----------



## CMDC

I will admit that I have never "gotten" Bowie. I've got all the albums (up until the 80s) but find much of his music very sterile. I get his importance vis a vis style, androgyny, etc. but his songs never get me moving. If I were to compile a "more influential than good" list, I'm afraid he'd be high up on mine.

Now don't everyone pile on at once :smile:


----------



## Shaver

CMDC said:


> I will admit that I have never "gotten" Bowie. I've got all the albums (up until the 80s) but find much of his music very sterile. I get his importance vis a vis style, androgyny, etc. but his songs never get me moving. If I were to compile a "more influential than good" list, I'm afraid he'd be high up on mine.
> 
> Now don't everyone pile on at once :smile:


*shrieks an octave above normal register* *Sterile? Sterile! *:mad2:

Hmmmm, I am driven to enquire - what music moves you? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## CMDC

Let's see...I've got a theory that the best music (whatever genre) comes from a sense of urgency. What really gets me is a sense that the musician absolutely MUST be doing what they're doing. It comes from deep, deep down. I suppose another word for this would be "soul." So, for a few off the top of my head I'd list (in no order of rank):

John Coltrane
Bob Dylan--especially the early stuff that was just pouring out
The Clash
Nina Simone
Curtis Mayfield
Early R.E.M.
Husker Du
Miles Davis

Some recents would be the Flaming Lips and Sleater Kinney (now no more) as well as Arcade Fire. I think they're amazing.


----------



## Shaver

CMDC said:


> Let's see...I've got a theory that the best music (whatever genre) comes from a sense of urgency. What really gets me is a sense that the musician absolutely MUST be doing what they're doing. It comes from deep, deep down. I suppose another word for this would be "soul." So, for a few off the top of my head I'd list (in no order of rank):
> 
> John Coltrane
> Bob Dylan--especially the early stuff that was just pouring out
> The Clash
> Nina Simone
> Curtis Mayfield
> Early R.E.M.
> Husker Du
> Miles Davis
> 
> Some recents would be the Flaming Lips and Sleater Kinney (now no more) as well as Arcade Fire. I think they're amazing.


I wholeheartedly agree with your 'urgency' rule. The best popular music is made by those oozing with desire, normally pioneers or boundary pushers (from Hank Williams to Marilyn Manson) and rarely band wagon jumpers. 
That said I wouldn't wipe my behind with Arcade Fire, or R.E.M for that matter. :devil:

It's music though, we are able to pleasantly disagree. The Clash and early Dylan, however, we could 'party on down' to together. :icon_smile:

.
.
.


----------



## wfhoehn

I may be preaching to the choir here, but if you are a fan of this concert then I heartily recommend "Elvis: As Recorded At Madison Square Garden". It was recorded later on the same tour as "Aloha", with the identical band performing much of the same material. To my mind, the "Madison" album presents a far more flattering recording of both Elvis and the TCB Band. Not only had the group had more experience with the show, it was their second performance of the day in the same venue.



Shaver said:


> Well let me first say that I am a huge fan of Elvis. Discerning, though. 'Elvis 56' is an amazingly good documentary recording the peak of his powers as a musical force and also a valid social phenomenon. Much of his 60's work I disregard. 'Aloha from Hawaii' is his final masterpiece, to my mind, most especially the breathtaking vocal delivery of the lines 'Glory, Glory, Hallelujah' in 'American Trilogy' which never fails to send a shiver down my spine.
> .


----------



## drlivingston

Bootleg Drivin N Cryin


----------



## Shaver

wfhoehn said:


> I may be preaching to the choir here, but if you are a fan of this concert then I heartily recommend "Elvis: As Recorded At Madison Square Garden". It was recorded later on the same tour as "Aloha", with the identical band performing much of the same material. To my mind, the "Madison" album presents a far more flattering recording of both Elvis and the TCB Band. Not only had the group had more experience with the show, it was their second performance of the day in the same venue.


I was not aware of this recording and have now purchased it online - so it will be blasting out from my stereo in a couple of days time. Thank you. :icon_smile:


----------



## tomcat

*Top Five Albums in my rotation at the moment...*

(1.) Gram Parsons's International Submarine Band-Safe at Home

(2.) Action Bronson & The Alchemist - Rare Chandeliers

(3.) T.Rex - The Slider

(4.) Hank Williams - The Unreleased Recordings

(5.) The Pharcyde - Bizarre Ride II


----------



## Patrick06790

New from The People's Temple - _More for the Masses_. This is so brilliant it makes my hair hurt.

The Beatles singing "She Loves You" and "I Want to Hold You Hand" in German.

Hank Mobley, _No Room for Squares_

_For a Decade of Sin_, two disc retrospective from Bloodshot Records

The Sadies, _Stories Often Told_


----------



## Kingstonian

Seamus Moore 'On The Brew'


----------



## Cuttington III

Patrick06790 said:


> .
> 
> Hank Mobley, _No Room for Squares_


I'm on a big Jazz Messengers kick lately..."No Room for Squares," "The Turnaround!," and Horace Silver's "Cape Verdean Blues" have helped me get through this late onset of winter.


----------



## Blessings

KJD89 said:


> *Gypsy - Giant's Despair* - a great album for any Jawbreaker or Dinosaur Jr. fans on here. It came out in February (I believe) and I have yet to get bored of it.
> 
> *Weezer - Blue * - This has been my alarm for the last couple of days. It's great to wake up to.
> 
> *Combat 84 - Orders Of The Day*
> 
> *Title Fight - Floral Green *- I've been listening to this too much, really. It's making my last.fm look wimpy.
> 
> *Birth Of Soul compilation, vol. 1* - I love Little Anthony & The Imperials followed by Freddie Scott.
> 
> *Necros - Conquest For Death* - Maybe some of you Ohio-ians listen to this? Surprise me.
> 
> These 3 for the drive to work.
> *CBC Radio 2
> Mind Eraser - Cave
> Judge - Discography*


That Gypsy album was one of my favourites this past year. Never expected someone to say they listened to Combat 84 or Judge on this forum either. Haha.

This past month I've been listening to way less punk and hardcore than typical:

Kendrick Lamar - Good Kid, M.A.D.D City: not my usual taste in music, but it is so excellently done I can't resist it.

Pallbearer - Sorrow and Extinction: 12 minute long epic heavy jams? Yes please. The low end on this record is mind boggling and the pacing is such that I don't find myself becoming bored, which can sometimes be the case with music in this genre (ie Sleep, Bell Witch)

Andy Stott - Luxury Problems: Without a doubt one of the oddest records I've heard this year, it is so thoroughly dark that it becomes intensely captivating. Would recommend this to anyone who has any interest in experimental or minimal music, however it retains enough structure and melody to appeal to anyone in the right mood.

DIIV - Oshin: Think My Bloody Valentine, Slowdive, Whirr, type shoegaze.

LTW - Reward of Cruelty: DC grindcore with noise and other junk


----------



## wfhoehn

Please do let me know your impressions when the album comes in.



Shaver said:


> I was not aware of this recording and have now purchased it online - so it will be blasting out from my stereo in a couple of days time. Thank you. :icon_smile:


----------



## Shaver

wfhoehn said:


> Please do let me know your impressions when the album comes in.


I shall.

I am expecting it in the post tomorrow and am not ashamed to admit that I am quite excited. It's been a long while since I have heard anything by the King for the first time. :icon_smile:


----------



## Patrick06790

Richard Hell retrospective, _Spurts_. Has a pre-Television version of "Love Comes in Spurts." Also has a lot of crap.

And the Johnny Thunders/Heartbreakers reissue of _L.A.M.F._

It was that kind of day.


----------



## cincydavid

I'm on a Tommy Emmanuel kick...watching him on youtube...the visual of his guitar playing is vital to the whole experience...saw him live in Cincinnati last fall, and was blown away. I've been watching some old country on youtube also...George Jones, Leroy VanDyke, lots of 50s country.


----------



## Flairball

As I sit here with a scotch my wife sits at the piano; Schumann, Papillons Op.2


----------



## halbydurzell

Blessings said:


> LTW - Reward of Cruelty: DC grindcore with noise and other junk


Nice! Have you heard Extortion from Australia?


----------



## Blessings

halbydurzell said:


> Nice! Have you heard Extortion from Australia?


Can't say that I have. I live in DC at the moment and tend to listen to bands from that area, Coke Bust, Magrudergrind, Lotus Fucker, etc as well as classic DC stuff like Minor Threat, Bad Brains.


----------



## Cuttington III

*this past week...*

John Coltrane - Ole 
Kenny Dorham - Afro Cuban


----------



## vwguy

Blessings said:


> DIIV - Oshin: Think My Bloody Valentine, Slowdive, Whirr, type shoegaze.


I'm a huge shoegaze fan, but have not heard of them before, thanks for the suggestion! Some of their stuff reminds me of the first Pale Saints album.

Brian


----------



## Blessings

vwguy said:


> I'm a huge shoegaze fan, but have not heard of them before, thanks for the suggestion! Some of their stuff reminds me of the first Pale Saints album.
> 
> Brian


The other shoegaze I've been listening to of late has been this band out of North Carolina called Center of the Sun. Very different sound, more aggressive musically, but the female vocals really sweeten the overall tone.

https://centerofthesun.bandcamp.com/album/machine-gun


----------



## Howard

Ben Liebrand


----------



## halbydurzell

Blessings said:


> Can't say that I have. I live in DC at the moment and tend to listen to bands from that area, Coke Bust, Magrudergrind, Lotus Fucker, etc as well as classic DC stuff like Minor Threat, Bad Brains.


Word. My band was supposed to play with Coke Bust a few months back but the show fell through. I really like them. And I want to say Magrudergrind recently toured with Brutal Truth or Eyehategod and I didn't make that show for some dumb reason.


----------



## Cuttington III

Kenny Dorham - Una Mas this week!


----------



## 44Blue

_The Harder They Come _Original Soundtrack --- Jimmy Cliff, Toots and the Maytals, et. al.


----------



## Cuttington III

This week: Lee Morgan "Candy"


----------



## wzjradam

Best of Bobby Darin.


----------



## KJD89

Blessings said:


> Can't say that I have. I live in DC at the moment and tend to listen to bands from that area, Coke Bust, Magrudergrind, Lotus Fucker, etc as well as classic DC stuff like Minor Threat, Bad Brains.


Are you going to go to Damaged City fest in April? 
I didn't really expect people on here to listen to too much of what I listen to, so this thread has been very surprising. Great lists, everyone.

*The Boston Strangler - Primitive* - probably my favourite Boston band right now, and I'll my top 3 LPs of 2012.
*Big Star - #1 Record* - Always
*Last Rights - Chunks* - I'm on a Boston kick right now. It's a great sound.
*Al Green - Green Is Blues* - got me into soul, and I can listen to it forever.
*Blitz - Voice Of A Generation *- It speaks for itself.


----------



## DownSouth

Pandora on the internet: Amos Milburn radio. Plays music by Amos Milburn, Jimmy Witherspoon, Roy Milton, etc. 40's - 50's -60's blues.


----------



## Howard

Marc Sadane


----------



## leisureclass

KJD89 said:


> *Big Star - #1 Record* - Always


+1Million - one of the best albums of all time


----------



## wacolo

Aimless Love - John Prine

Style Council - Cafe Bleu

RHCP - Mothers Milk


----------



## coase

Every now and then (like this week) I treat myself by opening up my Mosaic LP set of the Complete Columbia recordings of Miles Davis and John Coltrane (which includes the Kind of Blue sessions).

It's a pleasure to listen to both the album tracks and a few of the alternate versions.

https://www.plosin.com/MilesAhead/Disco.aspx?id=Coltrane-LPs


----------



## oxford cloth button down

44blue - Great soundtrack and an awesome movie.


Mostly just Andrew Jackson Jihad right now.


----------



## Patrick06790

New Yo La Tengo album, "Fade." I don't like it much but I never like their records the first couple of times through. More guitar than the last couple, that's good. I want washes of synth sound I'll fire up Eno's "Music for Hot Dog Carts" or something.


----------



## Howard

Metropole


----------



## CMDC

Guided By Voices: The Bears For Lunch
Yo La Tengo: Fade
Bob Mould: Silver Age
Corin Tucker Band: Kill My Blues


----------



## Patrick06790

^ I've got the first two. It's taking a while for them to sink in, which is par for the course for those two bands. Glad YLT is back to the guitar-heavy sound.


----------



## CMDC

I agree. I've listened to them twice each. Really like the GBV. Just ordered their other 2 releases from last year.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Listening to 40s on 4 on Sirius/XM I rediscovered Lois Jordan and "Beware (Brother, Beware)"


----------



## Howard

One Way


----------



## Shaver

*Zodiac Mindwarp and the Love Reaction* - *Tattooed Beat Messiah*. 









The debut album from the star-crossed sleazy rockers. Intoxicated on hard liqour and hard drugs, rifling through the back catalogue of AC/DC, Hawkwind and Steppenwolf whilst appropriating the best riffs, strung out with peurile poetry, resplendant in post-apocalyptic imagery borrowed from Mad Max, here is the moment they commenced one of the most spectacular nose dives in the history of music. Throbbing bass, searing stabbing guitar, pounding drums and a vocal dripping with conceited malevolence. Captured by the superlative production skills of the KLF the coruscating energy of these tracks remains undiminished 25 years later. This is rock and roll doing all that it was intended to do, casually intellectual yet simultaneously juvenile, wildly exciting, offensive and proud of it, conflicted, divisive and free.

"Strange, Deranged, She's A Bullet-Proof Poem
Dance Trance Drugs In A Star War Zone
Laser Beam Lips Give Me Kiss Of Life
Sex Explosion With Baby Midnight
Psyhcotic Erotic Wanna Mad Energy
Electrons Snap When She Touch Me
Divine, Drunk, Goddess Of Love Oh Yeah"


----------



## 44Blue

Los Lobos _How Will the Wolf Survive?..._their best, in my opinion.


----------



## leisureclass

https://thekittencovers.tumblr.com/


----------



## Howard

Incredible Bongo Band


----------



## Patrick06790

The Band, _The Last Waltz _- In retrospect, they sound tired.

The new one from The People's Temple, _More for the Masses, _which I am going to continue to plug mercilessly

A mix disc of Velvet-een bands, incl. Luna, Feelies, Yo La Tengo, and other odds and ends. Good driving music.


----------



## Patrick06790

New today:

J.D. McPherson, _Signs & Signifiers_

Black Joe Lewis & The Honeybears, _Scandalous_


----------



## L-feld

WouldaShoulda said:


> Listening to 40s on 4 on Sirius/XM I rediscovered Lois Jordan and "Beware (Brother, Beware)"


Hahahahahahahaha, that is one of my favorites by him. He was the King of hilarious misogyny. "Ain't that just like a woman" is also a classic.

I recently picked up the proper records Louis Jordan box set - 4 cd's of jive for only $12.95. Can't beat that.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L-feld

Howard said:


> One Way


I'm glad someone else around here likes 80's r&b.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roman totale XVII

The Macc Lads


----------



## Shaver

Tubeway Army - Replicas



A masterpiece from a much maligned pioneer of synth rock, Gary Numan. The lonely androgynous lyrical themes encompass Philip K Dick, William Burroughs and J. G. Ballard (indeed including the occasional direct quotes from their novels) to promote a sensation of a disassociated, aloof and ultimately bewildered interaction with a mildly terrifying dystopian day-after-tomorrow future environment. A backdrop of icy but vigorously pumping mechanised music compliments the isolated and defeated tales of a humanity made redundant by progress, which are repeated throughout the album. A paean to the loss of self in an era of overwhelming mass-production dominated by a regime of merciless android authority yet curiously interspersed with enchanting film-noir undertones. 

"Yellowed newspapers tell the story of someone
Do you know this man? Tomorrow the cure
Only police ever see night time for real
Turn on the light and cry - no more, no more"


----------



## Howard

A Perfect Circle


----------



## Blessings

KJD89 said:


> Are you going to go to Damaged City fest in April?
> I didn't really expect people on here to listen to too much of what I listen to, so this thread has been very surprising. Great lists, everyone.
> 
> *The Boston Strangler - Primitive* - probably my favourite Boston band right now, and I'll my top 3 LPs of 2012.
> *Big Star - #1 Record* - Always
> *Last Rights - Chunks* - I'm on a Boston kick right now. It's a great sound.
> *Al Green - Green Is Blues* - got me into soul, and I can listen to it forever.
> *Blitz - Voice Of A Generation *- It speaks for itself.


Damage City was totally on my to do list. That line up is incredible. Especially excited to see Culo play - I've heard their live show is mental. Also helps that they're writing some of the best punk to ever come out of the midwest.

edit: tickets went up for sale last week btw

Was also thinking about going up to NYC for New York's Alright in April. Bunch of the bands from Damage City will be playing, but there's also all the NYHC scene. Hank Woods, Creem, Dawn of Humans, etc.


----------



## CMDC

Kinks "Arthur."

My god the Kinks were great. The run of "Face to Face," "Something Else By the Kinks," "Village Green Preservation Society," and "Arthur" is just stellar.


----------



## 44Blue

CMDC said:


> My god the Kinks were great. .


Agreed. One of my favorites is "Come Dancing"...just makes me happy whenever I hear it.


----------



## halbydurzell

L-feld said:


> I'm glad someone else around here likes 80's r&b.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Ha. I was listening to "I Wanna be Your Man" by Zapp and Roger just the other day.


----------



## Shaver

CMDC said:


> Kinks "Arthur."
> 
> My god the Kinks were great. The run of "Face to Face," "Something Else By the Kinks," "Village Green Preservation Society," and "Arthur" is just stellar.


Not forgetting 'I'm Not Like Everybody Else' - the original b-side version, obviously, not the lousy live version. A rip-roaring venomous snarl of precocious individuality.


----------



## Howard

Wish and Fonda Rae


----------



## L-feld

Shaver said:


> Not forgetting 'I'm Not Like Everybody Else' - the original b-side version, obviously, not the lousy live version. A rip-roaring venomous snarl of precocious individuality.


And the magical Dave Davies singles from that period. Obviously Death of a Clown was classic, but Mindless Child of Motherhood was a real killer.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shaver said:


> Not forgetting 'I'm Not Like Everybody Else' - the original b-side version, obviously, not the lousy live version. A rip-roaring venomous snarl of precocious individuality.


That's one of my favorites. I have to pick a work to adapt in a series of photos for a class I'm taking, and I'm about 90% certain I'm using "Where Have All The Good Times Gone" -- though I like David Bowie's version about the same.

Howard, Fonda Rae is awesome.


----------



## Howard

High Fashion-Hold On


----------



## Nico01

After rewatching Chinatown* the other night, I decided to download the soundtrack. I just moved into a flat that looks like it could be straight out of 1930's los angeles (well, minus the tv and microwave), and that music really sets a great mood.

*If you haven't seen it, it is absolutely worth the watch; it's one of the rare performances by John Huston and also features Jack Nicholson at his charismatic best.


----------



## Howard

Funkadelic


----------



## leisureclass

So, how bout this new MBV?


----------



## Blessings

leisureclass said:


> So, how bout this new MBV?


I've heard good things from a few people - haven't been bothered to listen to it myself. Isn't Anything and Loveless are such excellent albums that I'm somewhat timid to listen to the new one on the off chance its miserable.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## CMDC

Hold on. There's a new My Bloody Valentine album?? Is it out yet?


----------



## Blessings

They announced it at the end of December (I think) and they said it could come out at any time. Last week they made an announcement that it would go up for free download. It up on their website at https://www.mybloodyvalentine.org/MusicDetail.aspx?rid=599&fid=20&brid=5, and also floating around the web for those enterprising souls willing to look.

The whole album is on youtube if you want to listen.


----------



## leisureclass

I recently made it through all the You Tube videos and thought it was quite good, a decent follow up (if a late one). Just wish the vinyl price was lower...


----------



## Patrick06790

I bit on it (mbv). I got the download and the CD. For some reason the Cd won't ship until Feb. 22, and then they say allow two or three weeks. They must be pressing them by hand in a remote village accessible only by mule.

So far it's very dense. It only makes sense if it's played loud. Not a party record, unless you are serving Vicodin and grain alcohol punch.


----------



## Blessings

Patrick06790 said:


> I bit on it (mbv). I got the download and the CD. For some reason the Cd won't ship until Feb. 22, and then they say allow two or three weeks. They must be pressing them by hand in a remote village accessible only by mule.
> 
> So far it's very dense. It only makes sense if it's played loud. Not a party record, unless you are serving Vicodin and grain alcohol punch.


The first time I listened to MBV I was driving a girl home. I had just bought Isn't Anything and was listening with the volume at a reasonable/low level. Thought it was terrible music in all honesty. After I had dropped the girl back off at home, something in my brain clicked and I cranked the stereo up a more than a few decibels. Suddenly it all made sense. Noise everywhere.


----------



## Patrick06790

Also from the Where Are They Now? file, the dBs have a new record, _Falling Off the Sky_


----------



## 32rollandrock

Friends have left the missus and I their Volvo to care for whilst they winter in Florida. It is equipped with satellite radio, and I have been engaging in a guilty pleasure by listening to nothing but the Grateful Dead channel for nearly two months.


----------



## Howard

Ray Goodman And Brown


----------



## Kingstonian

Jacqueline Du Pre - Elgar Cello Concerto - definitive performance


----------



## Howard

Tchukon


----------



## Patrick06790

Howard said:


> Tchukon


Gesundheit.

Meanwhile, The New York Post, of all papers, hipped me to the Parquet Floors, who sound like Wire and the first Feelies record and the Modern Lovers and a few other things. The album is called "Light Up Gold."


----------



## Howard

Status 4


----------



## halbydurzell

Reappraising the Kid Dynamite albums. I always thought this band was pretty bad and considering I never liked Lifetime, I never bothered to give them a good listen. They've been popping up on my ipod shuffle lately and they actually have some good songs.


----------



## mdinz

Just a few...

Hank Mobley - Soul Station
Lee Morgan -The Sidewinder
Ramsey Lewis Trio - The In Crowd
Tycho - Dive
Flying Lotus - Until the Quiet Comes
Grimes - Visions
Crystal Castles - Crystal Castles (III)

Thanks guys for reminding me about the new My Bloody Valentine album!


----------



## eagle2250

A blast from the past(!).....Abba!


----------



## Blessings

halbydurzell said:


> Reappraising the Kid Dynamite albums. I always thought this band was pretty bad and considering I never liked Lifetime, I never bothered to give them a good listen. They've been popping up on my ipod shuffle lately and they actually have some good songs.


Shorter, Faster, Louder is a perfect feel good album for me.

Check out Carry the Torch: A Tribute to Kid Dynamite. There's some pretty imaginative covers on there.


----------



## Howard

Afterbach


----------



## vwguy

leisureclass said:


> So, how bout this new MBV?


Kinda crazy, isn't it?

Brian


----------



## Howard

High Fashion


----------



## leisureclass

This Morning's LPs:
Flamin' Groovies - Teenage Head
Richie Havens - Alarm Clock
Iceage - New Brigade


----------



## Shaver

eagle2250 said:


> A blast from the past(!).....Abba!


Good call! I should remember to play them more often.

Top 3 Abba songs, in no particular order:

Winner Takes It All

Voulez-vous

S.O.S


----------



## Howard

Gwen Presley


----------



## mdinz

The Lemonheads - It's a shame about Ray


----------



## Howard

David Sea


----------



## leisureclass

Currently playing the new Waxahatchee via NPR First Listen: https://www.npr.org/2013/02/24/172495198/first-listen-waxahatchee-cerulean-salt

It's quite charming.


----------



## Howard

Glenn Jones


----------



## Blessings

I would recommend that everyone check out the new record by The Men, called New Moon. Really enjoying it at the moment.


----------



## leisureclass

^Good Call, I like them and the new one a lot. It's streaming here:


----------



## 127.72 MHz

I enjoy all kinds of music, with a few notable exceptions, but lately I've been on a Bossa nova kick. Chico Buarque, Laurindo Almeida, Badi Assad, Bebel Gilberto.

Lovely stuff.


----------



## Howard

Clarity


----------



## eagle2250

The Groobers, 

"Little Boxes."


----------



## closerlook

Patrick06790 said:


> I bit on it (mbv). I got the download and the CD. For some reason the Cd won't ship until Feb. 22, and then they say allow two or three weeks. They must be pressing them by hand in a remote village accessible only by mule.
> 
> So far it's very dense. It only makes sense if it's played loud. Not a party record, unless you are serving Vicodin and grain alcohol punch.


i had no idea so many of the guys on this forum were so down with good music.


----------



## TMMKC

The Avett Brothers: The Carpenter


----------



## Howard

Booker T


----------



## eagle2250

The Oak Ridge Boys;
.....listening to an album of their greatest hits.


----------



## Patrick06790

I've listened to the "mbv" record several times now, much to the irritation of the Gnags, I hope. Then I stuck "Loveless" in the car player. The new one is not as good, not by a long shot. 

That said "mbv" is still an unusual record and has some excellent moments. It even has what passes for a pop song in Kevin Shield's world. 

Would I buy it again. Probably.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

AMOK by Atoms for Peace


----------



## halbydurzell

Patrick06790 said:


> I've listened to the "mbv" record several times now, much to the irritation of the Gnags, I hope. Then I stuck "Loveless" in the car player. The new one is not as good, not by a long shot.
> 
> That said "mbv" is still an unusual record and has some excellent moments. It even has what passes for a pop song in Kevin Shield's world.
> 
> Would I buy it again. Probably.


Agreed. I listened to "MBV" and turned it off part way through as I was falling asleep. I then listened to Loveless and came to the conclusion that there's only like three good songs on there. I guess I don't like My Bloody Valentine all that much after all? MBV is my musical Phantom Menace. Thanks for nothing Kevin Shield.


----------



## Howard

Alicia Bridges


----------



## Shaver

Sondra Radvanosky - Verdi Arias

Radovanosky applies her bel canto voice, with it's sprightly phrasings, and capacity for deeply impressive legato stylings, to produce the most spell-binding versions of these amazing arias that I have ever had the pleasure to be immersed in. Her vocals are full, lush, deep, rich, clear, agile, supple and beguiling. Her powerful rendition of La Vergine degli Angeli will move a man to weep. There is no hyperbole required to describe this entire cd, from the first note to the last, as being absolutely flawless.


----------



## teekayvee

Saturday evening, re-writing my resume and preparing to take the kid to bed. Perfect moment for Bobby Womack's Across 110th Street. 

I'll switch to something quieter later on and pour myself a glass of scotch. Maybe Beethoven's Diabelli variations, which I heard last Sunday in an amazing recital by Igor Levit, a young, Russian-German pianist?


----------



## vwguy

Howard said:


> High Fashion


Deep Vs
Overpriced Concert Ts

Brian


----------



## Howard

vwguy said:


> Deep Vs
> Overpriced Concert Ts
> 
> Brian


High Fashion was a disco/funk group in the early 80's.


----------



## rsgordon

6 cds in the car are now:
allman bros
cream
rolling stones
t-bone walker
zz top
zz top


----------



## Howard

Atlantic Starr


----------



## Congresspark

Wayne Shorter, _Without a Net_.
Miles Davis, _Miles in the Sky, Filles des Kilimanjaro_


----------



## GenteelCountryman

Presently, Glenn Miller, "_The Lost Recordings_", are in the player. "Tuxedo Junction" the particular track.


----------



## Shaver

*A Clockwork Orange: Music From the Soundtrack. *



This soundtrack is absolutely essential listening. Not only does it contain many conventional and legendary _Deutsche Grammophon_ recordings of some of the most worthy pieces of classical music ever written but also a selection of utterly marvellous modern re-interpretations scored for synthesizers by the inimitable Walter Carlos (the co-creator of the Moog).

From the ethereal, stately and spine tingling opener of _Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary _(Purcell) through one of my all-time favourites _The Thieving Magpie_ (Rossini) with its orgiastic delirious finale, a frenetic jagged rendition of the _William Tell Overture_ (Rossini), a machine-like exploration of the the triumphal _Ode to Joy_ from the 9th Symphony 4th Movement (Beethoven) to the evergreen patriotic fervour of _Pomp and Circumstance_ (Elgar) via the pounding incessant majesty of the _Suicide Scherzo_ adapted from the 9th Symphony 2nd Movement (Beethoven) to the chillingly glib (in context of the movie) _Singing in the Rain_ as performed by Gene Kelly. This album delivers every shade and nuance of emotion a man could ever desire.  

"Then, brothers, it came. O bliss, bliss and heaven,oh it was gorgeousness and gorgeousity made flesh. The trombones crunched redgold under my bed, and behind my gulliver the trumpets three-wise, silver-flamed and there by the door the timps rolling through my guts and out again, crunched like candy thunder. It was like a bird of rarest spun heaven metal or like silvery wine flowing in a space ship, gravity all nonsense now. As I slooshied, I knew such lovely pictures" - Alexander de Large (Anthony Burgess).

.
.
.
.


----------



## Howard

Kool And The Gang


----------



## GenteelCountryman

Beethoven, Sonata No. 5 in F.


----------



## my19

In the same vein, Beethoven's Waldstein, Sonata 21 in C Major, Op. 53, Martha Argerich


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Pavel Haas String Quartet #3


----------



## Shaver

Yay Beethoven! I've got this on full blast: Fifth Symphony in C minor 1st movement.

Quite rightly one of the most popular pieces of classical music and one of the most performed.

Here, take a listen for yourselves.....

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe..._Symphonie_5_c-moll_-_1._Allegro_con_brio.ogg


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Brahms: Tragic Overture, Opus 81 LCP Conducted by Sir Roger Norrington


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Schumann Papillons (Buterflies) Op 2.


----------



## Howard

GQ Disco Nights


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Schumann Carnaval Opus 9


----------



## eagle2250

Don McLean; "Bye, Bye Miss American Pie;
........................................!"


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Beethoven Piano Trio #5, in D Op 70 nr. 1 often called the "Ghost" Barenboim, Zuckerman, Du Pre


----------



## my19

Shaver said:


> Yay Beethoven! I've got this on full blast: Fifth Symphony in C minor 1st movement.
> 
> Quite rightly one of the most popular pieces of classical music and one of the most performed.
> 
> Here, take a listen for yourselves.....
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe..._Symphonie_5_c-moll_-_1._Allegro_con_brio.ogg


I only recently discovered Furtwangler's recordings -- all mono -- of Beethoven's symphonies. Fascinating interpretations. You can find most of them on Youtube. There's an incredible live version of the 9th there, filmed sometime during the war. It's worth spending an hour or so on it ...


----------



## tocqueville

Stirling Newberry said:


> Beethoven Piano Trio #5, in D Op 70 nr. 1 often called the "Ghost" Barenboim, Zuckerman, Du Pre


Du Pre is the best, as was that trio. But she was the jewel at the top of that crown.


----------



## tocqueville

my19 said:


> I only recently discovered Furtwangler's recordings -- all mono -- of Beethoven's symphonies. Fascinating interpretations. You can find most of them on Youtube. There's an incredible live version of the 9th there, filmed sometime during the war. It's worth spending an hour or so on it ...


Agreed about Furtwangler.

Do check out the Paavo Jarvi renditions of the symphonies, all of which are on youtube. Jarvi does Beethoven using Beethoven's actual tempo markings, which are faster than what you'll hear with Furtwangler. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Shaver

tocqueville said:


> Agreed about Furtwangler.
> 
> Do check out the Paavo Jarvi renditions of the symphonies, all of which are on youtube. Jarvi does Beethoven using Beethoven's actual tempo markings, which are faster than what you'll hear with Furtwangler. Excellent stuff.


+1 tocqueville kindly brought this to my attention on another thread (see link below which also contains youtube link) and listening to it is a simply thrilling experience.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ven-Symphony-Recordings&p=1377913#post1377913


----------



## Stirling Newberry

I would agree, for these works, this particular trio of players capture both the cascading energy and the cantabile that the composer uses for contrast. For example at just under 6 minutes into the the Largo of the Ghost, when the music slows down and becomes softer, wandering, searching for a way to carry the melody forward, like a man trying to tell a story in fits and starts through tears, with gradually growing force, they make the listener hang on each phrase. Almost unornamented, reliant only on the ensemble's ability to control the dynamics, until the violin and cello bring us up into the light from the darkness, it is so easy to let this fall apart. Beautiful.


----------



## Howard

T Connection


----------



## Brio1

Shaver said:


> *A Clockwork Orange: Music From the Soundtrack. *
> 
> 
> 
> This soundtrack is absolutely essential listening. Not only does it contain many conventional and legendary _Deutsche Grammophon_ recordings of some of the most worthy pieces of classical music ever written but also a selection of utterly marvellous modern re-interpretations scored for synthesizers by the inimitable Walter Carlos (the co-creator of the Moog).
> 
> From the ethereal, stately and spine tingling opener of _Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary _(Purcell) through one of my all-time favourites _The Thieving Magpie_ (Rossini) with its orgiastic delirious finale, a frenetic jagged rendition of the _William Tell Overture_ (Rossini), a machine-like exploration of the the triumphal _Ode to Joy_ from the 9th Symphony 4th Movement (Beethoven) to the evergreen patriotic fervour of _Pomp and Circumstance_ (Elgar) via the pounding incessant majesty of the _Suicide Scherzo_ adapted from the 9th Symphony 2nd Movement (Beethoven) to the chillingly glib (in context of the movie) _Singing in the Rain_ as performed by Gene Kelly. This album delivers every shade and nuance of emotion a man could ever desire.
> 
> "Then, brothers, it came. O bliss, bliss and heaven,oh it was gorgeousness and gorgeousity made flesh. The trombones crunched redgold under my bed, and behind my gulliver the trumpets three-wise, silver-flamed and there by the door the timps rolling through my guts and out again, crunched like candy thunder. It was like a bird of rarest spun heaven metal or like silvery wine flowing in a space ship, gravity all nonsense now. As I slooshied, I knew such lovely pictures" - Alexander de Large (Anthony Burgess).
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .


It is such a pity that this is not available at the moment. The Norton edition recently caught my eye at a bookshop: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0393928098/


----------



## Shaver

Brio1 said:


> It is such a pity that this is not available at the moment. The Norton edition recently caught my eye at a bookshop: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clockwork-...8098/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362688703&sr=8-1


The soundtrack isn't available? I know a website that offers it for download - really cheap. It also offers an ultra rare (possibly bootleg) version with wonderful out-takes of music by Walter Carlos which were never used in the film.


----------



## Flairball

The best part of my day is when my wife sits down at the piano. Beethoven, and some Debussy tonight.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Flairball said:


> The best part of my day is when my wife sits down at the piano. Beethoven, and some Debussy tonight.


You are indeed blessed.

Getting out the door with a Mozart duo for violin and viola in B flat major, K424.


----------



## Shaver

Flairball said:


> The best part of my day is when my wife sits down at the piano. Beethoven, and some Debussy tonight.


It's great isn't it? My own partner is a classically trained pianist - I particularly like Shostakovich and Satie for home renditions.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Shaver said:


> It's great isn't it? My own partner is a classically trained pianist - I particularly like Shostakovich and Satie for home renditions.


You are as well, fortunate, just so long as a complete performance of Vexations is not on the menu...


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Mozart Violin Sonata in A Major K 526


----------



## my19

Shaver said:


> +1 tocqueville kindly brought this to my attention on another thread (see link below which also contains youtube link) and listening to it is a simply thrilling experience.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ven-Symphony-Recordings&p=1377913#post1377913


I'm listening to this as we speak ... and your description is abosolutely correct -- simply thrilling. Very interesting, too, to read the adjacent posts from that string -- the notion of Beethoven being deliberately unsettling. I'd never thought of it in that way, but I see it clearly now.

It doesn't seem markedly faster than other renderings over all, but portions do. Very cool ...


----------



## Howard

Adeva.


----------



## granularus

Kate Rusby - 20 
Bach Cello Concertos - Pierre Fournier
Minstrel of the Appalachians - Bascom Lamar Lunsford
If ever I return -Connie Dover
World Sinfonia - Al DiMeola


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Sibelius Symphony #4, in A minor.


----------



## Howard

Empress-Take A Risk


----------



## Shaver

*Dishammer - Vintage Addiction*










As the name indicates, an homage to two seminal noise bands (Discharge and Hellhammer). The combination of riffs and arrangements swiped wholesale (from the two groups they emulate) is highly entertaining. Heavy driving d-beat is the surrogate for melody here. Moronic lyrics which are simply a vehicle to utilise the roaring vocal style as texture to accompany the buzz-saw guitars, rumbling bass and thundering drums. Disengage intellect, engage spirit. Let's rock. :icon_smile:

.
.
.
..


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Vintage addiction is a title, at least, that a trad should admire.


----------



## Chevo

Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Hummel Piano Sonata #5, in F# minor Opus 81.


----------



## Howard

Fatback -She's My Shining Star


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Schumann Piano Concerto


----------



## KJD89

www.smband.bandcamp.com - my friends band, a band I used to be in (turns out I completely lack musical talent), and an unfortunate logo.
It's great if you like pop, shoegaze, punk, and/or that sort of thing. It's not necessarily any of those, however.
for the record, this isn't blatant advertising either. I've been listening to these songs very frequently.

*Criminal Damage - Criminal Damage - *because I love BLITZ, but sometimes I want to hear something else....something else that sounds like BLITZ.

*Buzzcocks - Singles Going Steady*


----------



## dexconstruct

Shaver said:


> *Dishammer - Vintage Addiction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the name indicates, an homage to two seminal noise bands (Discharge and Hellhammer). The combination of riffs and arrangements swiped wholesale (from the two groups they emulate) is highly entertaining. Heavy driving d-beat is the surrogate for melody here. Moronic lyrics which are simply a vehicle to utilise the roaring vocal style as texture to accompany the buzz-saw guitars, rumbling bass and thundering drums. Disengage intellect, engage spirit. Let's rock. :icon_smile:
> 
> .
> .
> .
> ..


Didn't expect to see this here.


----------



## Shaver

KJD89 said:


> www.smband.bandcamp.com - my friends band, a band I used to be in (turns out I completely lack musical talent), and an unfortunate logo.
> It's great if you like pop, shoegaze, punk, and/or that sort of thing. It's not necessarily any of those, however.
> for the record, this isn't blatant advertising either. I've been listening to these songs very frequently.
> 
> *Criminal Damage - Criminal Damage - *because I love BLITZ, but sometimes I want to hear something else....something else that sounds like BLITZ.
> 
> *Buzzcocks - Singles Going Steady*


Blitz as in 'Someone's gonna die tonight Oi Oi Oi'? If so -good call! :icon_smile:

*The Blood - False Gestures for a Devious Public*









This little know band were friends of mine back in the day. The greatest street punk/metal crossover band that never made it big, and with a quality of musicianship to shame all others. Irreverent, explosive, football terrace anthem chorus good time music. Not for the easily offended.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Koechlin L'album de Lilian Op 139 specifically the "fugue sans protocole"


----------



## Howard

Loose Ends-You Got Me Hanging On A String


----------



## KJD89

Shaver said:


> Blitz as in 'Someone's gonna die tonight Oi Oi Oi'? If so -good call! :icon_smile:
> 
> *The Blood - False Gestures for a Devious Public*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little know band were friends of mine back in the day. The greatest street punk/metal crossover band that never made it big, and with a quality of musicianship to shame all others. Irreverent, explosive, football terrace anthem chorus good time music. Not for the easily offended.


The very same. Here's what Criminal Damage sound like





The Blood played here (well, Toronto) back in November, and I didn't find out about the show until about a month after it happened. It was incredibly disappointing. I would have loved to see them, they were one of the first uk punk bands I got into from the Lords Of Oi! compilations I got when I was 14.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Newberry Sonata #4 in Eb, Opus 52


----------



## Shaver

KJD89 said:


> The very same. Here's what Criminal Damage sound like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Blood played here (well, Toronto) back in November, and I didn't find out about the show until about a month after it happened. It was incredibly disappointing. I would have loved to see them, they were one of the first uk punk bands I got into from the Lords Of Oi! compilations I got when I was 14.


I heard that they had reformed to play their classics, after a long period of releasing utter drivel. I once took the lead vocals for the song 'Sewer Brain' on stage with them back in 1983. Happy days.

Early Exploited is the best Oi! music. Them and the Angelic Upstarts.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Shaver said:


> I heard that they had reformed to play their classics, after a long period of releasing utter drivel. I once took the lead vocals for the song 'Sewer Brain' on stage with them back in 1983. Happy days.
> 
> Early Exploited is the best Oi! music. Them and the Angelic Upstarts.


Yes, but were you wearing a 4 in hand or half Windsor?


----------



## Shaver

Stirling Newberry said:


> Yes, but were you wearing a 4 in hand or half Windsor?


Funnily enough, I was wearing a suit and tie (4iH) when I assisted on vocals during a live performance of 'Procreation of the Wicked' for Celtic Frost (circa 1986) :redface:


----------



## Patrick06790

Rpckabilly guy, new to me, named Cousin Harley — "Hillbilly Madness."


----------



## FJW

Neil Young "Live At Massey Hall-1971" but only released in 2007.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Satie: Gnossienne #3


----------



## Howard

Sharon Redd


----------



## GenteelCountryman

Benny Goodman, "Big John's Special", Carnegie Hall, 1938.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Barber Violin Concerto, Opus 14


----------



## Howard

Huey Lewis And The News


----------



## CMDC

Soundtrack from "The Mission": Morricone


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Newberry Woodwind Quintet in C "Prayers Ascending" Opus 46


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Howard said:


> Huey Lewis And The News


I have to ask which album.


----------



## thegovteach

Charlie Robison
Roger Creager
Aaron Watson and the Orphans of the Brazos.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Last music of the day before meetings: 

Haydn String Quartet in B flat major, numbered 63. Opus 76 no 4 "Sunrise"

Part of his miraculous last years in Vienna.


----------



## CMDC

Joy Division: "Substance"
Blur: "Parklife"


----------



## Shaver

CMDC said:


> Joy Division: "Substance"
> Blur: "Parklife"


Joy Division! Good call. :icon_smile: Their track 'These Days' makes me sad and happy all at once.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Bartok Piano Concerto #1


----------



## Shaver

*Johnny Cash - At Folsom Prison.*










"Hello. I'm Johnny Cash." Bum chicka bum chiccky bum chicca bum.

This *IS* rebel music. If you don't like Johnny Cash then you've (probably) never lived an exciting life.

This album fair fizzes with nervous energy, thrashing to and fro seeking a conduit. Cash owns the hall, the audience (murderers, rapists, armed robbers) are in awe.

_'Cocaine Blues'_ - thunders along, spiteful venomous and witty. A premonition of punk rock.

_'25 Minutes to Go'_ - gallows humour that is actually about the gallows. Wonderful.

_'Flushed from the Bathroom of Your Heart'_ - more cynical humour delivered with gusto in a rip-roarin' style.

_'The Legend of John Henry's Hammer'_ - truly superb. A well crafted operetta and undoubtedly one of Cash' finest self-penned recordings.

This album is absolutely golden and will withstand much repeated listening. If you don't already own it - buy it!


----------



## Kingstonian

Half Man Half Biscuit 








 'There's a man with a mullet going mad with a mallet in Millets.'


----------



## roman totale XVII

Kingstonian said:


> Half Man Half Biscuit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'There's a man with a mullet going mad with a mallet in Millets.'


Great, great band. I don't have too many regrets about leaving the UK ten years ago, but one of them is knowing that I'll almost certainly never see a HMHB gig again. Voyage to the Bottom of the Road, Trouble Over Bridgewater, Cammell Laird Social Club and Achtung Bono are albums that all about as near perfect as possible.

A few months ago, someone was badgering me to tell them what I thought the greatest song ever made is. After about 5 seconds thought, I said this;


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Brahms Violin Concerto


----------



## Howard

Stirling Newberry said:


> I have to ask which album.


it's not the album it's from the internet radio.


----------



## GenteelCountryman

Shaver said:


> *Johnny Cash - At Folsom Prison.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hello. I'm Johnny Cash." Bum chicka bum chiccky bum chicca bum.
> 
> This *IS* rebel music. If you don't like Johnny Cash then you've (probably) never lived an exciting life.
> 
> This album fair fizzes with nervous energy, thrashing to and fro seeking a conduit. Cash owns the hall, the audience (murderers, rapists, armed robbers) are in awe.
> 
> _'Cocaine Blues'_ - thunders along, spiteful venomous and witty. A premonition of punk rock.
> 
> _'25 Minutes to Go'_ - gallows humour that is actually about the gallows. Wonderful.
> 
> _'Flushed from the Bathroom of Your Heart'_ - more cynical humour delivered with gusto in a rip-roarin' style.
> 
> _'The Legend of John Henry's Hammer'_ - truly superb. A well crafted operetta and undoubtedly one of Cash' finest self-penned recordings.
> 
> This album is absolutely golden and will withstand much repeated listening. If you don't already own it - buy it!


Shaver...I am surprised, again, by the expanse of your musical taste.


----------



## GenteelCountryman

Presently, listening to the Mills Brothers.


----------



## Odradek

Shaver said:


> *Johnny Cash - At Folsom Prison.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hello. I'm Johnny Cash." Bum chicka bum chiccky bum chicca bum.
> 
> This *IS* rebel music. If you don't like Johnny Cash then you've (probably) never lived an exciting life.
> 
> This album fair fizzes with nervous energy, thrashing to and fro seeking a conduit. Cash owns the hall, the audience (murderers, rapists, armed robbers) are in awe.
> 
> _'Cocaine Blues'_ - thunders along, spiteful venomous and witty. A premonition of punk rock.
> 
> _'25 Minutes to Go'_ - gallows humour that is actually about the gallows. Wonderful.
> 
> _'Flushed from the Bathroom of Your Heart'_ - more cynical humour delivered with gusto in a rip-roarin' style.
> 
> _'The Legend of John Henry's Hammer'_ - truly superb. A well crafted operetta and undoubtedly one of Cash' finest self-penned recordings.
> 
> This album is absolutely golden and will withstand much repeated listening. If you don't already own it - buy it!


Good call. I haven't heard Cocaine Blues in years. Must pull this one down from the shelf. Big River the top song there for me.
Wreck of the Old 97 on the San Quentin album is pure class too.

Somewhat eclectic musical tastes, today I listened to a man I'd never heard of before, Jonathan Coulton, do a very nice folky version of an infamous hip hop song.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ltjbnyvq_SI


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Odradek said:


> Somewhat eclectic musical tastes, today I listened to a man I'd never heard of before, Jonathan Coulton, do a very nice folky version of an infamous hip hop song.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ltjbnyvq_SI


Subject of recent lawsuit.

I am composing, who knows if it will be anything.


----------



## Shaver

GenteelCountryman said:


> Shaver...I am surprised, again, by the expanse of your musical taste.


Thank you. Music is the most immediate of those Arts which separate us from the animals, it's importance should never be underestimated.

One thing's for sure, when it comes to music Johnny Cash is the epitome of Trad.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Shaver said:


> Thank you. Music is the most immediate of those Arts which separate us from the animals, it's importance should never be underestimated.
> 
> One thing's for sure, when it comes to music Johnny Cash is the epitome of Trad.


Or at least Trad and Cash are branches off the same tree of vigorous essential masculinity.


----------



## Shaver

Odradek said:


> Good call. I haven't heard Cocaine Blues in years. Must pull this one down from the shelf. Big River the top song there for me.
> Wreck of the Old 97 on the San Quentin album is pure class too.
> 
> Somewhat eclectic musical tastes, today I listened to a man I'd never heard of before, Jonathan Coulton, do a very nice folky version of an infamous hip hop song.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ltjbnyvq_SI


You may enjoy this whimsical pastiche too:






Plus these lyrics that I wrote to accompany the original version of the tune.....

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...l-music-genres-you-like&p=1328636#post1328636 :redface:


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Johnny Cash "When the man comes around."


----------



## halbydurzell

If we're talking country music at the moment, let me put in a good word for this lesser-known fellow:



Give "LA Freeway", "Desperados Waiting for a Train", and "Like a Coat From the Cold" a listen. If you don't like any of those songs..uh..I hate you? Also, everyone should watch the documentary Heartworn Highways. Now. GO!


----------



## Trip English

Leonard Cohen _The Future_


----------



## wacolo

J Geils Band - Showtime

Robbie Fulks - Let's Kill Saturday Night

Also eagerly awaiting the new QOTSA album.


----------



## Shaver

Stirling Newberry said:


> Johnny Cash "When the man comes around."


Without a doubt this track is the best of the final songs Cash wrote. The lyrics replete with references to Revelations, and most especially the dazzling line 'the whirlwind is in the thorn tree' with it's heavily Biblical symbolism, demonstrate that age and infirmity had not diminished the brilliance of Johnny's talents.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

It is my favorite song from his output.


----------



## blacksby

It is Sunday morning. I'm listening to Stan Getz.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

blacksby said:


> It is Sunday morning. I'm listening to Stan Getz.


Welcome to the House of Trads.


----------



## Acme

Jimmy Cliff.


----------



## Stirling Newberry




----------



## BiffBiffster

blacksby said:


> I'm listening to Stan Getz.


Thanks for this.

Listening to the "Sweet Rain" album while washing dishes.


----------



## Howard

Irene Cara


----------



## Blessings

Been listening to OM - Advaitic Songs quite a bit recently. Led me to listen to the drummers old band, Grails, whom I havent listened to in years. Definitely worth a few minutes if you're at all inclined towards post-rock.


----------



## Howard

Bonham


----------



## Odradek

Just saw this by chance

Seems the guy just copies DVDs and doesn't include the cool cover art though.


----------



## maximar

Avett Brothers - Down with the shine. Any fans here?


----------



## Tilton

For any Vampire Weekend fans out there... Ezra Koenig with The Very Best. Great Saturday morning feel-good jam.


----------



## Trip English

The Very Best = Top Notch


----------



## L-feld

Vampire weekend are like a politically correct minstrel show. When I'm in the mood to see a lonsman aping black culture, I'll take Al Jolson. He was a lot less embarrassing. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tilton

About 40% of my coworkers are refugees from various parts of Africa. They've done a good job turning me on to Afro-pop/Afro-beat (I don't really know the difference).



Trip English said:


> The Very Best = Top Notch


----------



## Tilton

So, the use of afro-pop beats make them racist? Hardly. Clever, yes.

It sounds like you think that music cannot borrow from different cultures without inherently insulting those respective cultures. How does one with those opinions feel toward Van Morrison? Robin Thicke? Eminem? Is the Very Best collaboration with M.I.A. any less insulting to you, because she's Southeast Asian, not Jewish? How about their collaborations with Santigold? Is that more acceptable to you because of her skin color? A good friend of mine (a well-educated white female) is in a Batala band (all-women samba-reggae drum bands). Is that aping Afro-Brazilian culture and similarly offensive to you?



L-feld said:


> Vampire weekend are like a politically correct minstrel show. When I'm in the mood to see a lonsman aping black culture, I'll take Al Jolson. He was a lot less embarrassing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trip English

I was a little taken aback at that comment as well. Somebody tell Paul Simon to wipe off the black-face and go back to strumming white people music.


----------



## Kingstonian

Earlier Billy Bragg - New England, Busy Girl Buys Beauty, Levi Stubb's Tears

plus the Bill Bailey spoof to remind me of his musical mannerisms and how ridiculously 'right on' he became in the end.


----------



## Tilton

Funny you should mention Paul - the track that came on shuffle in iTunes while reading this was Under African Skies. I iTunes recognizes my affinity for racist, culture-appropriating, tenor Jews.



Trip English said:


> I was a little taken aback at that comment as well. Somebody tell Paul Simon to wipe off the black-face and go back to strumming white people music.


----------



## L-feld

Tilton said:


> So, the use of afro-pop beats make them racist? Hardly. Clever, yes.
> 
> It sounds like you think that music cannot borrow from different cultures without inherently insulting those respective cultures. How does one with those opinions feel toward Van Morrison? Robin Thicke? Eminem? Is the Very Best collaboration with M.I.A. any less insulting to you, because she's Southeast Asian, not Jewish? How about their collaborations with Santigold? Is that more acceptable to you because of her skin color? A good friend of mine (a well-educated white female) is in a Batala band (all-women samba-reggae drum bands). Is that aping Afro-Brazilian culture and similarly offensive to you?


Van Morrison's brief stint as a blue eyed soul singer was a boring false start. I don't think he did anything worthwhile before astral weeks. To the extent that his mature period contains elements of soul, it's not treated like a whimsical novelty from a magical far away land. It's integrated into the music.

I find Graceland to be a fairly obnoxious album; it is full of third world fetishism. It's all the more repulsive because it is couched in a self righteous facade of new age multiculturalism. At least the original blackface performers were honest about their contempt for the subalterns they mocked.

I find MIA's music more boring than repulsive, although I'm offended by her carpet bagging of baltimore club as well. Then again, if she wants baltimore club, she can have it. I'll take the Basement Boys over Rod Lee any day.

I've never actually heard Santigold's music, but I know she is an associate of Diplo and Mia, so i will assume she is similarly lame.

An all woman reggae-samba band sounds like a bad joke from an episode of Portlandia. At said, I've never heard them, so i will reserve judgment.

Robin Thicke? Really? Couldn't you come up with a better example, like Tina Marie? Or Hall & Oates? Or the Righteous Brothers?

As for Eminem, I'm not a connoisseur of rap music, but I always thought it was funny that they played Eminem (and the Beasty Boys for that matter) on the alternative rock station. At any rate, I can't speak to the quality of his music.

So to answer your question, no, I don't think that white people should be restricted to playing polka (or that polka should be restricted to white people - there are some really great norteno bands out there), but I find it kind of tiresome to listen to cutesy approximations of Juju riffs.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ματθαῖος

New guilty pleasure while on vacation in Sarasota: 105.5 WDUV. 

Easy listening from the 1970s.


----------



## L-feld

Ματθαῖος said:


> New guilty pleasure while on vacation in Sarasota: 105.5 WDUV.
> 
> Easy listening from the 1970s.


That sounds phenomenal. I wish we had a station like that up here.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rsgordon

My appetite for rap/hiphop/crunk etc. whatever they want to be called has been reduced to Eminem exclusively. That said I don't pretend the appeal is universal.


----------



## leisureclass

So L-Feld, I guess the real question is, how do you feel about Tune-Yards?


----------



## Ματθαῖος

L-feld said:


> That sounds phenomenal. I wish we had a station like that up here.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I thought it would be embarrassing....

It really is wonderful! So much good music.


----------



## L-feld

leisureclass said:


> So L-Feld, I guess the real question is, how do you feel about Tune-Yards?


I do have any idea what tune yards are. I'm not really as hip on the scene as I was ten years ago when I was in college.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L-feld

Also, as full disclosure, I primarily listen to smooth jazz, disco and corporate rock. I even own a few Kenny G albums. His work with Kashif is really under-rated and unfairly lumped in with is 90's dreck. Here is one of my favorites:


----------



## Tilton

With all of that self-righteousness, you must moonlight for the Village Voice.



L-feld said:


> Van Morrison's brief stint as a blue eyed soul singer was a boring false start. I don't think he did anything worthwhile before astral weeks. To the extent that his mature period contains elements of soul, it's not treated like a whimsical novelty from a magical far away land. It's integrated into the music.
> 
> I find Graceland to be a fairly obnoxious album; it is full of third world fetishism. It's all the more repulsive because it is couched in a self righteous facade of new age multiculturalism. At least the original blackface performers were honest about their contempt for the subalterns they mocked.
> 
> I find MIA's music more boring than repulsive, although I'm offended by her carpet bagging of baltimore club as well. Then again, if she wants baltimore club, she can have it. I'll take the Basement Boys over Rod Lee any day.
> 
> I've never actually heard Santigold's music, but I know she is an associate of Diplo and Mia, so i will assume she is similarly lame.
> 
> An all woman reggae-samba band sounds like a bad joke from an episode of Portlandia. At said, I've never heard them, so i will reserve judgment.
> 
> Robin Thicke? Really? Couldn't you come up with a better example, like Tina Marie? Or Hall & Oates? Or the Righteous Brothers?
> 
> As for Eminem, I'm not a connoisseur of rap music, but I always thought it was funny that they played Eminem (and the Beasty Boys for that matter) on the alternative rock station. At any rate, I can't speak to the quality of his music.
> 
> So to answer your question, no, I don't think that white people should be restricted to playing polka (or that polka should be restricted to white people - there are some really great norteno bands out there), but I find it kind of tiresome to listen to cutesy approximations of Juju riffs.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Howard

Johnny Bristol


----------



## Howard

L-feld said:


> Also, as full disclosure, I primarily listen to smooth jazz, disco and corporate rock. I even own a few Kenny G albums. His work with Kashif is really under-rated and unfairly lumped in with is 90's dreck. Here is one of my favorites:


Such a great song.


----------



## blacksby

getz. it's sunday morning.


----------



## Belfaborac

Currently spinning:







 Suzie LeBlanc: La Mer jolie - Chants d'Acadie

Next in line:








 Rabih Abou-Khalil: Blue Camel


----------



## Howard

Rene And Angela-I'll Be Good


----------



## L-feld

Tilton said:


> With all of that self-righteousness, you must moonlight for the Village Voice.


If only. These days I'm relegated to making fun of indie rock nerds on the internet when I get bored at the office.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-Feld -- 

I'll acknowledge that, even though I like Vampire Weekend, they're basically the Taco Bell of African music. I'm bummed I haven't been able to approach anything besides Fela Kuti in a coherent way.

I will say that pretty much everything Kashif touched turned to gold.

Santigold is okay. I thought her first album was fine, with a few good rock songs and some bland semi-reggae. The newer album is one or two songs I really like (The Keepers, Disparate Youth) and then a whole bunch that I've forgotten.


----------



## blacksby

Hank Williams


----------



## KJD89

Shoe-gaze influenced Black Metal.


----------



## emb1980

REM Murmur is on at the moment. I also listened to some Caitlin Rose this evening.


----------



## L-feld

emb1980 said:


> REM Murmur is on at the moment. I also listened to some Caitlin Rose this evening.


Great album. In high school, I worked for Peter Angelos, filing chest xrays (he had an entire warehouse full) We had a very primitive mp3 player that held maybe three cd's worth of songs and we had loaded Murmur and Reckoning on to it, plus Let it Be and Tim by the Replacements and Dirty Mind by Prince. We listened to those albums on repeat for hours every Saturday.

Does Don't Go Back to Rockville make you wistful?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emb1980

L-feld said:


> Great album. In high school, I worked for Peter Angelos, filing chest xrays (he had an entire warehouse full) We had a very primitive mp3 player that held maybe three cd's worth of songs and we had loaded Murmur and Reckoning on to it, plus Let it Be and Tim by the Replacements and Dirty Mind by Prince. We listened to those albums on repeat for hours every Saturday.
> 
> Does Don't Go Back to Rockville make you wistful?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


We get a chuckle out of the lyric now, but we're a bit too new to the area to feel wistful about it.

Yeah, old REM is great stuff.


----------



## Howard

Sound Troupe- Can You Really See Me?


----------



## Congresspark

Tommy Jarrell.


----------



## GenteelCountryman

Visiting the 40s this morning. Currently, the Andrew Sisters singing "Scrub me Mama with a Boogie Beat".


----------



## Howard

Mai Tai-History


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Comedown Machine by The Strokes


----------



## Howard

Patti Austin- Something Special


----------



## Acacian

*Hüsker Dü* - Metal Circus EP

then

*Elvis Costello* - My Aim Is True album


----------



## Howard

Gayle Adams-Love Fever


----------



## Kingstonian

With Saturday's Grand National approaching:-





I think Ruby is on one of the favourites but his sister might do as well at better odds. It's a lottery. Survival is the name of the game.

I prefer the flat myself but the National Hunt horses stick around longer and people get to know them. https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/horse-racing/22017353


----------



## msphotog

L-feld said:


> So to answer your question, no, I don't think that white people should be restricted to playing polka (or that polka should be restricted to white people - there are some really great norteno bands out there), but I find it kind of tiresome to listen to cutesy approximations of Juju riffs.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


L-Feld, Speaking of some really great Noeteno Bands, I've photographed a whole bunch of them right here in Odessa, Texas. Of course, Ground Zero for Norteno is San Antonio, but they all travel to this area. I have even shot two CDs for a band from Liberty, Kansas. I currently have in my Drobo, photos for: Montez de Durango, Nortenos de Ojinaga, Los Jinetes, Los Diamantes(both bands) Luis Sanchez Y Su Corazon Norteno, Anhelo Eterno, Los Maquinistas, Realiza Del Bravo, Portrero, Hermano Espina, La Perla, Proximo Norte, Inolvidable, and a bunch more!

In keeping with this post, I should add that I'm currently listening to Jackson Browne(Lives in the Balance), John Hiatt, Delbert McClinton, Derek Trucks, Mumford and Sons, Willie Nile...


----------



## jimw

Listening to a long-gone combo called the Huntington Cads ('Introduce the New Sound') - the guitar is mesmerizing:


----------



## roman totale XVII

Buzzcocks - Singles Going Steady. 

The greatest compilation album ever?


----------



## Patrick06790

Hugh Cornwell, "Hooverdam." Syd Barrett meets Lou Reed, sort of.


----------



## halbydurzell

roman totale XVII said:


> Buzzcocks - Singles Going Steady.
> 
> The greatest compilation album ever?


I like Operator's Manual more if only for the exclusion of "Why Can't I Touch It?" and the inclusion of "You Say You Don't Love Me."

Oh, for the record, the best V/A compilation ever is the Crow soundtrack.


----------



## Topsider

1998, baby.


----------



## Shaver

roman totale XVII said:


> Buzzcocks - Singles Going Steady.
> 
> The greatest compilation album ever?


After Devoto left, post release of the masterpiece Spiral Scratch EP, the Buzzcocks never really held much appeal for me. Sorry.


----------



## Howard

Royal Delite- I'll Be A Freak For You


----------



## Mr Humphries

KJD89 said:


> Shoe-gaze influenced Black Metal.


If you dig the old atmospheric BM with post-rock and shoegaze vibes check out Ash Borer/Fell Voices/Sleepwalker.

Oddfellows Casino - Ravens Empire is really doing it for me atm. Keeping the spirit of English eccentricity alive


----------



## Howard

Carol Williams-No One Can Do It


----------



## rsgordon

Acacian said:


> *Hüsker Dü* - Metal Circus EP
> 
> then
> 
> *Elvis Costello* - My Aim Is True album


I don't know you, but I like you


----------



## Kingstonian

rsgordon said:


> I don't know you, but I like you


Dick Emery 1975 ?


----------



## roman totale XVII

Shaver said:


> After Devoto left, post release of the masterpiece Spiral Scratch EP, the Buzzcocks never really held much appeal for me. Sorry.


As a fellow Mancunian, I'm sure you'll agree that musically it was a marvellous place to be from the late 70s through most of the 80s, even if you didn't like all of the music being produced.

There have been a couple of things that I've never quite seen the love for though - either at the time, nor today some 30 years later. One is 'Unknown Pleasures', the other is Devoto-era Buzzcocks. They're both good, but not *that* good.


----------



## Shaver

roman totale XVII said:


> As a fellow Mancunian, I'm sure you'll agree that musically it was a marvellous place to be from the late 70s through most of the 80s, even if you didn't like all of the music being produced.
> 
> There have been a couple of things that I've never quite seen the love for though - either at the time, nor today some 30 years later. One is 'Unknown Pleasures', the other is Devoto-era Buzzcocks. They're both good, but not *that* good.


Good God man! Devoto is one of the finest writers in the English language - pure poetry. As one example 'Beast Box' LP contains some of the most evocative, erudite and sensitive lyrics ever set to music.

Hang on! Youre just trying to get a rise out of old Shaver aren't you? And I fell for it...... :redface:


----------



## Howard

Booker T-Don't Stop My Love


----------



## L-feld

Today at work I'm jamming out to Erasure's first album and suddenly by Billy Ocean. I'm less grumpy than usual. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patrick06790

New David Bowie album — The Next Day. Pretty weird stuff. Some of it would not be out of place on Heroes or Low.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Imitation Electric Piano - Trinity Neon lp Stereolab meets Soft Machine post-prog. 
Edit for spelling.


----------



## Howard

Pebbles-Girlfriend


----------



## halbydurzell

Between work going crazy and my band recording our album, I've found myself listening to nothing but 90's screamo (Pg.99, Indian Summer, Heroin, Yaphet Kotto, Swing Kids) and this gem. It probably explains my mood as of late.


----------



## L-feld

I've been getting back into Hi-NRG. Lots of Bobby O, Patrick Cowley and early SAW productions. Particularly loving the album Mind Warp and the first Hazell Dean album.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nonartful dodger

The iTunes cloud rained a fairly decent numbers of songs I had forgotten I had downloaded. So, I just finished The Stone Roses "I Wanna Be Adored" and now STP's "Sour Girl".


----------



## Howard

Rawls And Luckett


----------



## Blessings

I used to listen to Orchid all the time, I still love bands that play this kind of music.

Lately I've been listening to Culo - My Life Sucks and I Could Care Less. Worth checking out if you're interested in real shithead burned out punk.

https://derangedrecords.bandcamp.com/album/my-life-sucks-and-i-could-care-less


----------



## Howard

Benjamin Orr-Stay The Night


----------



## KJD89

Blessings said:


> I used to listen to Orchid all the time, I still love bands that play this kind of music.
> 
> Lately I've been listening to Culo - My Life Sucks and I Could Care Less. Worth checking out if you're interested in real shithead burned out punk.
> 
> https://derangedrecords.bandcamp.com/album/my-life-sucks-and-i-could-care-less


I love that album.
*
Semper Eadem - demo *- it's gotten a lot of plays from me in the last day or so - Steve from 86 Mentality's project band of sorts. It's not far from what 86M were like.

*Crisis - We Are All...* - I hate DI6 but Crisis are great proto-post-punk (ha.....)

*Asylum Party - Borderline* - I don't know what they're saying in half of their songs, but I bet it's really sad. I've had it set as my alarm clock for the last week and a bit.

*Major Accident - Massacred Melodies* - Revisiting old favourites from HS. The A side is much better than the B side.

*Moral Hex - demo *- I recommend checking that out if you like the idea of a gothy, punker B-52's. It seems like all of the Portland crust punks stopped playing metal and started listening to a lot more Joy Division and Christian Death.....


----------



## Howard

Curtis Hairston


----------



## L-feld

Howard, you clearly have the best taste out of anyone on this forum. Keep em coming.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> Howard, you clearly have the best taste out of anyone on this forum. Keep em coming.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I've got to agree, though you score major points for reminding me of how great Kashif-era Kenny G was.


----------



## Howard

Tony Cook- Do What You Wanna Do


----------



## CMDC

The new Flaming Lips album, "The Terror." Going to see them in a few weeks. Very excited.


----------



## Howard

Twin Image- Better Than That.


----------



## roman totale XVII

Finally got around to buying the latest Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds album. Good, but not great. A little bit too one-paced.


----------



## wacolo

Wilco - Being There 

Bruce Cockburn - Nothing But a Burning Light

Salamander Crossing - Bottleneck Dreams


----------



## MDP

Vigilantes of Love - _Audible Sigh_

Balmorhea - _All is Wild, All is Silent _& _River Arms_


----------



## Howard

Dexter Wansel-Let Me Rock You


----------



## Mr Humphries

Viv Stanshall - Crackpot At The End Of The Rainbow Peel Session

liked Military Trend and Toxic Vision by Culo, the lp not so much. 

So who else is a B9 refugee?


----------



## Howard

The Latest-Staring Over


----------



## Blessings

Mr Humphries said:


> Viv Stanshall - Crackpot At The End Of The Rainbow Peel Session
> 
> liked Military Trend and Toxic Vision by Culo, the lp not so much.
> 
> So who else is a B9 refugee?


guilty as charged. I've got the same username on the 9r


----------



## Howard

Bobby Nunn- Don't Knock It


----------



## Mr Humphries

I'ts a small world, ritchiecore is my username.
regards.
W.


----------



## TJN

anything on Nick Waterhouse's _Time's All Gone_


----------



## toddorbertBU

Spoon - Girls Can Tell


----------



## Blessings

Terribly hungover


----------



## Howard

Dee Dee White


----------



## Puritan

Vampire Weekend - Modern Vampires of the City.


----------



## Steve Zimmerman

I'm currently on a military deployment in the Middle East. I'm relying heavily on my music collection to counteract the boredom inherent to the job. 

I've recently listened to:

Old Ideas - Leonard Cohen
We Travel The Spaceways- Sun Ra
Louisiana Blues and Zydeco - Clifton Chenier
Bloodlust- Uncle Acid and the Deadbeats
Hell's Ditch- The Pogues
Art of the Theremin- Clara Rockmore
The Shape of Jazz To Come- Ornette Coleman
Trout Mask Replica- Captain Beefheart and the Magic Band
Live at Reading- Seasick Steve


----------



## oxford cloth button down

All-Time Quarterback - It is the best thing Ben Gibbard has ever done imho.


----------



## Howard

Rare Earth


----------



## ichiran

Always On My Mind, by Elvis Presley


----------



## Howard

The Sylvers- Come Back Lover


----------



## ichiran

The Entertainer, by Scott Joplin


----------



## wacolo

...Like Clockwork - Queens of the Stone Age

Honky Tonk - Son Volt


----------



## Chevo

Billie Holiday - The Silver Collection


----------



## Howard

Rose Royce


----------



## halbydurzell

The Waterboys - This is the Sea.

Don't recall how I came across them (I think I fell down an 80's Youtube K hole) but they're like a cross between the Pogues and Echo and the Bunnymen. "The Whole of the Moon" is a fantastic song.


----------



## ichiran

​Volare, by the Gypsy Kings


----------



## Blessings

wacolo said:


> ...Like Clockwork - Queens of the Stone Age


 was just about to come here and say how good this record is.


----------



## my19

halbydurzell said:


> The Waterboys - This is the Sea.
> 
> Don't recall how I came across them (I think I fell down an 80's Youtube K hole) but they're like a cross between the Pogues and Echo and the Bunnymen. "The Whole of the Moon" is a fantastic song.


Worth checking out "Fisherman's Blues," too. A bit more of a Celtic influence, with a group of Irish players on this one, and with "This Is the Sea" probably Mike Scott's crowning achievements.


----------



## III

Spotify playlist?


----------



## Howard

Direct Drive


----------



## mfs

San Diego to Los Angeles tomorrow morning: Rolling Stones, Exile on Main Street;

​Los Angeles to San Diego tomorrow night: Yes, Tales From Topographic Oceans.


----------



## KayGee

Black Sabbath - God is Dead?


----------



## ichiran

Lissie - In Sleep


----------



## Blessings

love this


----------



## Howard

Veno- Groove I Like


----------



## Corcovado

At the moment:


----------



## Congresspark

https://www.amazon.com/American-Road-Tierney-Sutton-Band/dp/B005D1IFY4/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1370379236&sr=1-1&keywords=tierney+sutton


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Nick Waterhouse--Time's All Gone

The Black Keys--El Camino


----------



## roman totale XVII

Listening to a lot of Cardiacs today.

I was there... :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Roberta Flack


----------



## ichiran

Frank Sinatra - The Way You Look Tonight


----------



## Howard

Real To Reel


----------



## halbydurzell

Anyone got some 2013 top 10's? Looking for stuff I may have slept on. For me:

Touche Amore - Is Survived By
Iron Chic - The Constant One
Earl Sweatshirt - Doris
Waka Flocka - Duflackarant 2
KIller Mike & El P - Run the Jewels
Carcass - Surgical Steel
Coke Boys 3
Big K.R.I.T -King Remembered in Time
Young Scooter - Street Lottery
Rapsody - She Got Game

Real good year for mixtapes


----------



## L-feld

halbydurzell said:


> Anyone got some 2013 top 10's? Looking for stuff I may have slept on. For me:
> 
> Touche Amore - Is Survived By
> Iron Chic - The Constant One
> Earl Sweatshirt - Doris
> Waka Flocka - Duflackarant 2
> KIller Mike & El P - Run the Jewels
> Carcass - Surgical Steel
> Coke Boys 3
> Big K.R.I.T -King Remembered in Time
> Young Scooter - Street Lottery
> Rapsody - She Got Game
> 
> Real good year for mixtapes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Reuben

William Shatner: Rocket Man


----------



## blacksby

clem snide- journey covers


----------



## eagle2250

Angel Flying Too Close To The Ground
.................by Willie Nelson.


----------



## halbydurzell

L-feld said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Ha! Get on the internet my dude! There's been music made since 1964.


----------



## sskim3

halbydurzell said:


> Ha! Get on the internet my dude! There's been music made since 1964.


Frank Sinatra Station on Pandora.


----------



## Dmontez

L-feld said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


I was reading that list thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## mjo_1

^Me too, and I'm 26. Presently working to a mix of the Clapton performance from the 12/12/12 hurricane Sandy benefit, Allman Brothers Live at Fillmore East, and early Zeppelin. Clearly I was born a couple decades too late.


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> William Shatner: Rocket Man


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## L-feld

halbydurzell said:


> Ha! Get on the internet my dude! There's been music made since 1964.


Oh sure, of course. I'm down with the hippity hoppity. I get down to Kurtis Blow every Christmas.


----------



## halbydurzell

That's a weird reference to make, but is it weirder to say that I know the British dude who did that "Night Before Christmas" talking thing at the start of the first Kurtis Blow record? 

No one listened to anything new in 2013? Come on! If you like hip hop I definitely recommend that BIG K.R.I.T mixtape. And if you like doing loads of angel dust, driving your car over people's lawns, and firing guns into the air with reckless abandon - Waka Flocka's 'Duflockarant 2' should be your soundtrack.


----------



## VaBeach

Cat Stevens


----------



## L-feld

halbydurzell said:


> That's a weird reference to make, but is it weirder to say that I know the British dude who did that "Night Before Christmas" talking thing at the start of the first Kurtis Blow record?
> 
> No one listened to anything new in 2013? Come on! If you like hip hop I definitely recommend that BIG K.R.I.T mixtape. And if you like doing loads of angel dust, driving your car over people's lawns, and firing guns into the air with reckless abandon - Waka Flocka's 'Duflockarant 2' should be your soundtrack.


To be honest, I'm not really into hip hop. I was just trying to find a way to sound like an old fogey and give you a hard time.

I mostly listen to smooth jazz. The only song to come out this year that I really thought was notable was "Perfect Person" by Light of the World and Jocelyn Brown.

And like the rest of the universe, I found "Blurred Lines" and "Get Lucky" to be enjoyable.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Ella & Louis just arrived. There is no need to own any other album. Nonetheless, I just ordered In The Court of the Crimson King, which has been on my wish list for far too long. Sometimes, thrift stores just don't deliver.


----------



## Monocle

I'm gonna throw on Stevie - Texas Flood this afternoon whilst I work in the garage, and after that, Freddie's Texas Cannonball. Do you sense my Texas theme?


----------



## eagle2250

I Believe In You by Don Williams.


----------



## Howard

Mystic Merlin


----------



## jimw

Its a country-fried rock night for me - playlist includes the Jayhawks, Blue Rodeo, Dylan's 'Nashville Skyline' and Gram Parsons.... for what it's worth.


----------



## WillBarrett

A lot of Anglican choral music and Robert Shaw Chorale this Christmas season.

Plenty of jazz, as always.


----------



## phlipper

halbydurzell said:


> Anyone got some 2013 top 10's? Looking for stuff I may have slept on. For me:
> 
> Touche Amore - Is Survived By
> Iron Chic - The Constant One
> Earl Sweatshirt - Doris
> Waka Flocka - Duflackarant 2
> KIller Mike & El P - Run the Jewels
> Carcass - Surgical Steel
> Coke Boys 3
> Big K.R.I.T -King Remembered in Time
> Young Scooter - Street Lottery
> Rapsody - She Got Game
> 
> Real good year for mixtapes


some 2013 I was a fan of: (in no particular order)

Vampire Weekend - Modern Vampires of the City
Danny Brown - Old
Savages - Silence Yourself
Kanye West - Yeezus
Sean McCann - Music for Private Ensemble
Disclosure - Settle
Washed Out - Paracosm
Chance The Rapper - Acid Rap
Toro Y Moi - Anything In Return
Deafhaven - Sunbather
My Bloody Valentine - MBV
Touche Amore - Is Survived By
Jason Isbell - Southeastern 
Wild Nothing- Empty Estate


----------



## eagle2250

Send Me The Pillow That You Sleep On
....by Hank Locklin


----------



## Howard

SOS Band


----------



## VaBeach

Patty LaBelle.


----------



## Howard

Rick James- Glow


----------



## eagle2250

You Decorated My Life
............by Kenny Rodgers


----------



## dkoernert

The Steepwater Band-Live at the Double Door


----------



## Howard

Billy Swan


----------



## dan46er

Pearl Jam as often as possible since October... That's when the new album came out and when the tour started. Saw them in Buffalo and in Brooklyn.


----------



## Mr Humphries

At Swim Two Birds - Quigley's Point


----------



## Howard

TC Curtis


----------



## Shaver

wfhoehn said:


> I may be preaching to the choir here, but if you are a fan of this concert then I heartily recommend "Elvis: As Recorded At Madison Square Garden". It was recorded later on the same tour as "Aloha", with the identical band performing much of the same material. To my mind, the "Madison" album presents a far more flattering recording of both Elvis and the TCB Band. Not only had the group had more experience with the show, it was their second performance of the day in the same venue.





Shaver said:


> I was not aware of this recording and have now purchased it online - so it will be blasting out from my stereo in a couple of days time. Thank you. :icon_smile:


Better late than never - it is a mere blink-of-an-eye 19 months since the exchange, reproduced above, took place. But sometimes I need to really, really, listen to an album before properly understanding it.

Initially, I can see why some might believe Ronnie Tutt's claims - this album does sound a little 'speedy'. Although there may well be a plausible alternate explanation for this pace, eh Dr. Nick?

Elvis' seeming effortlessness is in splendid evidence here, his playfulness too (perhaps a little too much on occasion - yelps in American Trilogy do not improve the song, for my tastes).

The rendition of The Impossible Dream is the stand out track, closely followed by Polk Salad Annie but E's gigantic voice complemented by one of the finest collection of touring musicians ever assembled make this an eminently listenable album throughout. Truly Takin' Care of Business.

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Howard

Queen


----------



## roman totale XVII

Saw Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds last week. As brilliant as ever. Decided to work my way through the back-catalogue from the beginning, so "From Her to Eternity" is playing the the car today. It's a good few years since I last listened to it and I'd forgotten how great it is.


----------



## WillBarrett

Checked a stack of cds out from the library on Saturday:

Sibelius symphonies
Beethoven symphonies
Kurt Vile
Neil Young
Yo La Tengo
Billie Holiday


----------



## Mr Humphries

Simply The Songs of Burt Bacharach cd


----------



## Topsider

Mr Humphries said:


> Simply The Songs of Burt Bacharach cd


----------



## Howard

REM-End Of The World


----------



## Monocle

Bryter Layter


----------



## 32rollandrock

Miami Pop (Hendrix) Unplugged in New York (Nirvana) and Blind Joe Death (John Fahey) all arrived on my doorstep today for my vinyl listening pleasure.


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> REM-End Of The World


Great choice, Howard!


----------



## Howard

Roxette- Listen To Your Heart


----------



## universitystripe

The Band - Music from the Big Pink


----------



## Odradek

Mr Humphries said:


> Simply The Songs of Burt Bacharach cd


Burt Bacharach played an open air gig here in Henley about a month ago. The stage is about a mile away, but I heard a good bit of it sitting in my back garden.

Bryan Ferry played here two nights before that, on a much windier evening, and with a consistent breeze blowing in our direction, we had dinner out on the deck and it was like being at the gig.


----------



## Odradek

Just back from a 2 week trip driving around Ireland and for 95% of the time had the new Richard Thompson compilation, "Acoustic Classics" playing in the car. My young daughters know all the words now.

Cooking dinner for them this evening, I dug out Weezer's first album, which is pretty good.


----------



## Monocle

Midlake - Antiphon, from my hometown.


----------



## CMDC

This article in the NYT from a few months back has prompted a major deep dig into the recent output of the motherland. Lots of incredible stuff. The standout has been Field Report.

https://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com...dios-s-carey-field-report-phox/?smid=fb-share

Not mentioned in the piece, but also from Brew City, is Trapper Schoepp and the Shades. If you like good alt-country, check 'em out.


----------



## my19

Odradek said:


> Just back rom a 2 week trip driving around Ireland and for 95% of the time had the new Richard Thompson compilation, "Acoustic Classics" playing in the car. My young daughters know all the words now.
> 
> Cooking dinner for them this evening, I dug out Weezer's first album, which is pretty good.


Speaking of Richard Thompson, just listened to "1952 Vincent Black Lightning." Superb. Richard can play ...


----------



## red_shift

The last record that really moved me was "Boys and Girls" by Alabama Shakes. I saw them on SNL and was so impressed I bought the record and I like all but one track. Here's hoping they come up to Michigan one of these days.


----------



## Howard

Tom Brown-Brighter Tomorrow


----------



## Odradek

my19 said:


> Speaking of Richard Thompson, just listened to "1952 Vincent Black Lightning." Superb. Richard can play ...


Saw him play it live about 2 weeks ago.
Excellent gig.
for my money, his best recording of hat song is on an album called "Two Letter Words", which s available for listening online somewhere. Just can't remember where.

This evening I've mostly been listening to Renee Fleming singing "_Im Abendrot_" several times. Sublime.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Odradek said:


> Saw him play it live about 2 weeks ago.
> Excellent gig.
> for my money, his best recording of hat song is on an album called "Two Letter Words", which s available for listening online somewhere. Just can't remember where.
> 
> This evening I've mostly been listening to Renee Fleming singing "_Im Abendrot_" several times. Sublime.


There's a video of him on YouTube playing the jig "Banish Misfortune," which is stunning; a heart-rending rendition of "Glencoe" for Werner Herzog (for the _Grizzly Man _soundtrack); and when I've seen him live and electric, every musician's eyes are bugging out. He has an MBE, too, right? Amazing man.

P.S.:


----------



## Howard

Eurythmics- Sweet Dreams


----------



## Monocle

Pulled out a CD today (whoa). One of my old DCC Compact Classics (Steve Hoffman mastered from the first generation masters) - The Best of Freddie King on Shelter.


----------



## Duvel

Feeling a 70s vibe this weekend: Fleetwood Mac and Steely Dan. Earlier this week, however, it was Hank Mobley's Hi Voltage.


----------



## Fred G. Unn

Duvel said:


> Hank Mobley's Hi Voltage.


:aportnoy:
Love Mobley! His No Room For Squares was one of the first Blue Note albums I ever bought. Listening to the new Sean Jones CD right now. I missed the band at the Jazz Standard a couple of weeks ago, but Sean, Orrin, Luques and Obed are dealing!


----------



## drlivingston

Marley- Three Little Birds


----------



## Duvel

Yep, I've got a few Mobley LPs, every one of them great. My Blue Note LPs are just the cheap recent reissues (no original pressings) but I love them all, nonetheless.



Fred G. Unn said:


> :aportnoy:
> Love Mobley! His No Room For Squares was one of the first Blue Note albums I ever bought. Listening to the new Sean Jones CD right now. I missed the band at the Jazz Standard a couple of weeks ago, but Sean, Orrin, Luques and Obed are dealing!


----------



## Howard

Eric Carmen- Hungry Eyes


----------



## Mr Humphries

Doom - War Crimes / Inhuman Beings


----------



## my19

Beethoven, Symphony No.7 -- Paavo Jarvi directing Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## jimw

Listening to Hendrix' Electric Ladyland - thanks for asking!

On my way home from the cottage earlier, it was Willie Nelson, the Jayhawks and Satan's Pilgrims.


----------



## Shaver

Mr Humphries said:


> Doom - War Crimes / Inhuman Beings


Hee Hee, I used to associate with Doom. Hammy (owner of Peaceville records) was a buddy of mine back in the day.

Anyway, on the ipod this morning, one of Manchester's finest:


----------



## orange fury

I listen to The Bill Charlap Trio station on Pandora all day. Duke Ellington, the Bob James Trio, Hoagy Carmichael, John Hicks, Ed Thigpen....if you like slow tempo, piano-driven jazz (or, as I call it, "'smoky lounge at midnight' music"), look up the Bill Charlap Trio on Pandora.


----------



## Howard

Eddy Grant-Electric Avenue


----------



## Monocle

Danny Boy - Judith Durham '68 - RIP Robin Williams


----------



## Monocle

orange fury said:


> if you like slow tempo, piano-driven jazz


I love Bill Evans, Gene Harris and McCoyTyner. Also for modern try Fred Hersch Trio, Alan Broadbent, Joe Locascio Trio, or Don Friedman Trio. I have all those in my jazz rotation.


----------



## orange fury

Monocle said:


> I love Bill Evans, Gene Harris and McCoyTyner. Also for modern try Fred Hersch Trio, Alan Broadbent, Joe Locascio Trio, or Don Friedman Trio. I have all those in my jazz rotation.


Lol funny you mention these, I have Bill Evans and Fred Hersch stations on Pandora as well. Joe Locascio also comes up frequently on my stations, and I would add Stan Getz to this group as well.

For a change of pace, if you're into (or don't mind) smooth jazz/adult contemporary, I'm also a fan of Richard Elliot's work.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Since I'm pathologically competitive, and a novelty junkie, I have to hear something as soon as I've heard about it:

* Christian Marclay playlist on Spotify
* Fred Frith, _Clearing_
* Bach cello suites played by Rostropovich
* Bach violin solo pieces played by Jascha Heifetz (in the recent Pristine Classics remastering)
* Trio Matamoros / Los Guaracheros de Oriente / "Maria Christina" in a Cantinflas movie (



). I used to sing in a _son_ ensemble, despite not knowing Spanish, since I will sing at the drop of a hat.
* Unrepentant Japanese noise music: Keiji Haino


----------



## RT-Bone

New Spoon album.

New Tweedy songs that have been leaking.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

RT-Bone said:


> New Spoon album.
> 
> New Tweedy songs that have been leaking.


If you like Wilco with Nels Cline, you might like Nels's more _outre_ music. Or maybe not. His "cover" of Coltrane's _Interstellar Space_ is a favorite of mine.


----------



## Howard

Roxette- Dressed For Success


----------



## roman totale XVII

Sleaford Mods 'Divide and Exit'. Not as good as 'Austerity Dogs', but still fantastic.


----------



## Serenus

Handel, Giulio Cesare, in a performance that me and my lovely fiancée recorded with friends last month in Hawaii. Nothing like getting paid to play a gig in paradise!


----------



## Odradek

Today in the car..... Joe Jackson - Look Sharp.


----------



## Howard

Georges Moustaki- Ma Solitude


----------



## Shaver

More from Manchester (the music capital of the United Kingdom)

Hallelujah!


----------



## Natty Beau

John Coltrane -- Time Was


----------



## Howard

Foreigner- That Was Yesterday


----------



## Fred G. Unn

Natty Beau said:


> John Coltrane -- Time Was


I had totally forgotten that Tootie was playing drums on that recording. Listening to Dave Holland Quintet, Extended Play - Live at Birdland now.


----------



## Mrharristweedmbe

I mostly listen to gaelic storm, although I sometimes listen to regimental 'pipes


----------



## halbydurzell

This. Going to see these guys tonight. Been wanting to see them since around '99 and they just got back together. Now old men playing spastic, math-metal. How can that go wrong?


----------



## racebannon

The Weepies.


----------



## Howard

Gianna Nannini- Bello E Impossible


----------



## 32rollandrock

Sonny Bono--I Just Sit There


----------



## Monocle

Radiohead - Blowout


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Shaver said:


> Hee Hee, I used to associate with Doom. Hammy (owner of Peaceville records) was a buddy of mine back in the day.
> 
> Anyway, on the ipod this morning, one of Manchester's finest:
> 
> snip about Joy Division


Shaver, have you seen the film _Control_? My wife, God bless her, finds my taste in music baffling. I got weepy at this movie; she kept reading Jane Austen. She was angry at me for days after hearing me sing "Ace of Spades" at a karaoke event at the company Christmas party. I didn't dare watch _24-Hour Party People_ with her around.


----------



## CMDC

In about two hours--Arcade Fire, live.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Swans - Filth


----------



## Shaver

SlideGuitarist said:


> Shaver, have you seen the film _Control_? My wife, God bless her, finds my taste in music baffling. I got weepy at this movie; she kept reading Jane Austen. She was angry at me for days after hearing me sing "Ace of Spades" at a karaoke event at the company Christmas party. I didn't dare watch _24-Hour Party People_ with her around.


I have indeed viewed it (at a pre-release showing in a tiny independent cinema :thumbs-up and jolly good it was too.

Speaking of _24 Hour Party People_: Bez is occasionaly to be seen going in and out of the premises next door to me. Up to no good I'll be bound. :rolleyes2:

Ace of Spades, eh? More on my previous association with Lemmy another day. But for now - dedicated to your good lady wife -Ace of Spades heavy metal dance mix. "Double up or quit, double stake or split......"


----------



## Odradek

Can't say I think much of the "dance remix". money for old rope that racket.
Somewhere in a box in my father's house is my original 7" of Ace of Spades, bought way back in 1980.

Not really my thing these days, but every now and then I do crank the volume and have a look at this great video on YouTube.


----------



## Shaver

Odradek said:


> Can't say I think much of the "dance remix". money for old rope that racket.
> Somewhere in a box in my father's house is my original 7" of Ace of Spades, bought way back in 1980.
> 
> Not really my thing these days, but every now and then I do crank the volume and have a look at this great video on YouTube


Hmm.. you see, I believe that it really works. Unusually for a HM group Motorhead provided the 'roll' and not just the 'rock' and thus it rather lends itself toward the option of a more funky drum pattern. The remix remains faithful to the original but enhances the beat. Still, horses for courses and all.

BTW in your linked video that is not Philthy Phill on the drums nor Fast Eddie on guitar, just some of the wretched interlopers they drafted in once the classic line-up disbanded.

Try* this *version instead:


----------



## Odradek

Shaver said:


> BTW in your linked video that is not Philthy Phill on the drums nor Fast Eddie on guitar, just some of the wretched interlopers they drafted in once the classic line-up disbanded.
> 
> Try* this *version instead:


Yep, I've seen that one many times too. :thumbs-up:


----------



## racebannon

Simon & Garfunkel- The Boxer


----------



## 32rollandrock

racebannon said:


> Simon & Garfunkel- The Boxer


The version by Waylon Jennings is better.


----------



## Howard

Mike Oldfield- Foreign Affair


----------



## roman totale XVII

Mr Humphries said:


> Swans - Filth


Great album. Bit of no wave myself today. Sonic Youth live at Chicago Smart Bar 1985.


----------



## roman totale XVII

Shaver said:


> BTW in your linked video that is not Philthy Phill on the drums nor Fast Eddie on guitar, just some of the wretched interlopers they drafted in once the classic line-up disbanded.


How about these wretched interlopers?


----------



## gumprop1

Boz Scaggs


----------



## Shaver

roman totale XVII said:


> How about these wretched interlopers?


Excellent!

One good turn deserves another. I give you the original Robots, the one, _the only_, Kraftwerk:


----------



## Fred G. Unn

Mulgrew Miller - Keys to the City / Work


----------



## Monocle

Beck - Sea Change


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## my19

Police on My Back -- The Clash


----------



## Fred G. Unn

Charles Lloyd - Of Course, Of Course


----------



## Reuben

Eagles "Live" here.


----------



## Howard

Feargal Sharkey- A Good Heart


----------



## Fred G. Unn

Kenny Garrett - bootleg from Avery Fisher Hall. I can't remember who gave me this, but it's a widely circulated board recording. Damn, that's a lot of saxophone!


----------



## Fred G. Unn

Listening to Art Tatum - the Tatum Group Masterpieces (with Benny Carter)


----------



## Odradek

Howard said:


> Feargal Sharkey- A Good Heart


Coincidently, I was just watching the excellent Undertones video for _My Perfect Cousin_. 
So cool.






`he thinks that I'm a cabbage 'cos I hate University challenge'

`his mother bought him a synthesizer, got the Human League into advise her'


----------



## Shaver

my19 said:


> Police on My Back -- The Clash


I do not listen to the Clash often enough these days. So many great songs to choose from but this one always sets Uncle Shaver's foot a'tappin'


----------



## Howard

Ultravox- Dancing With Tears In My Eyes


----------



## Monocle

Howard said:


> Ultravox- Dancing With Tears In My Eyes


Nice. I have the Best of, and thats my favorite, with Hymn.

Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Monocle

Toadies - Hell Below Stars Above


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Howard

Shalamar- Make That Move


----------



## my19

Temples -- Shelter Song ... a magic carpet ride back to the late '60s.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I spent a good part of the day listening to the great Irish piper Seamus Ennis. This video of Liam O'Flynn playing "The Dark Slender Boy" moves me to tears; I can't get enough of it: 



. I'm not a Celtic music buff, but musicianship on this level is beyond category.


----------



## orange fury

Celtic music can be pretty fantastic IMHO, I would definitely consider myself a fan.

At the moment, listening to "When The Lights Are Low" by Oscar Peterson while drinking a Rob Roy on my patio


----------



## JohnRov

Motorhead lately. Brought on by watching the great documentary Lemmy recently. It has a cool section where they talk to his bootmaker and show him cutting the leather, making the designs, forming it over the last. Not most of our cup of tea design-wise but I always like watching a craftsman at work.


----------



## Odradek

Sonic Youth - Superstar.
From a Carpenters tribute compilation album, "If I were a Carpenter".


----------



## Duvel

Oh, yeah... ! A favorite of mine.



Odradek said:


> Sonic Youth - Superstar.
> From a Carpenters tribute compilation album, "If I were a Carpenter".


----------



## Monocle

Lee Rocker - Screaming Hunger from No Cats w/Elliott Easton (Cars) cameo-ing on guitar. 


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Howard

Howard Jones-Things Can Only Get Better


----------



## Shaver

If this song fails to speak directly to your heart then please allow me to cordially suggest that you may have wasted your life.


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> If this song fails to speak directly to your heart then please allow me to cordially suggest that you may have wasted your life.


Yes, it is speaking directly to my heart.....it is telling it to go get some razor blades and get in a bathtub.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

If this fails to speak directly to your heart etc. etc. The now-popular backstory for Bach's _Chaconne_, that it was a lament for his wife, is almost certainly untrue, but irresistible. Ladies and gentlemen, this is the "Voodoo Chile, slight return" of Baroque music:


----------



## Shaver

FLCracka said:


> Yes, it is speaking directly to my heart.....it is telling it to go get some razor blades and get in a bathtub.


For those chaps who have wasted their lives here is some less demanding music:






:devil:


----------



## Shaver

SlideGuitarist said:


> If this fails to speak directly to your heart etc. etc. The now-popular backstory for Bach's _Chaconne_, that it was a lament for his wife, is almost certainly untrue, but irresistible. Ladies and gentlemen, this is the "Voodoo Chile, slight return" of Baroque music:


Lovely.

His Bach is equal to his bite. :thumbs-up:


----------



## eagle2250

^^and for a change of pace, some country classics:

This AM we're listening to George Strait's Easy Come, Easy Go album. Currently playing, Without Me Around.


----------



## Walter Denton

I'm a fan of Celtic music also. Lately, I've been listening to my Pandora "Altan" station. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

One Quiet Night by Jim Stubblefield. Flamenco/Spanish guitar makes me want to be on a cruise or a beach with a mojito and cigar. Unfortunately, it's 11:30 am and I'm definitely not on a cruise or a beach, nor do I have a cigar or a mojito. Now I'm sipping my coffee sadly...


----------



## Monocle

Neil Finn - Driving Me Mad


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> For those chaps who have wasted their lives here is some less demanding music:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:


Perfect! I love the classics!! Thanks, Shaver.


----------



## 69firebird

FLCracka said:


> Perfect! I love the classics!! Thanks, Shaver.


Me me to thanks for the share...


----------



## Howard

Toto-99


----------



## Howard

IOU-Lee Greenwood


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> For those chaps who have wasted their lives here is some less demanding music:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:


I love the classics.


----------



## Howard

Air Supply- The One That You Love


----------



## Duvel

Hank Mobley - WORKOUT (on LP)

(Yes, I'm a format snob.)


----------



## WillBarrett

Art Tatum station on Pandora tonight


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to the Elvis Gospel collection from 1957 to 1971. Presently playing, 'We Call On Him.'


----------



## Howard

Barbara Streisand- Somewhere


----------



## Mr Humphries

Lee Hazlewood - Poet, Fool or Bum


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Inspired by this documentary -- https://www.folkstreams.net/film,125 -- I'm listening to Iry LeJeune - Cajun's Greatest; The Definitive Collection.


----------



## Howard

Glenn Jones-We've Only Just Begun


----------



## shadow wilson

Howard said:


> Glenn Jones-We've Only Just Begun


......or The Carpenters....different song I know


----------



## Howard

shadow wilson said:


> ......or The Carpenters....different song I know


Glenn Jones is a classic R & B singer.


----------



## Howard

Men Without Hats-Safety Dance


----------



## shadow wilson

Howard said:


> Glenn Jones is a classic R & B singer.


He is great And so was Karen Carpenter one of the best vocalists ever in any genre.


----------



## Howard

Kenny Loggins- This Is It


----------



## WillBarrett

Listening to the Jayhawks currently, but looking forward to getting into the stack of Coltrane records I picked up yesterday.


----------



## Mr Humphries

shadow wilson said:


> Karen Carpenter one of the best vocalists ever in any genre.


I love The Carpenters, what a voice, such a loss.


----------



## shadow wilson

Mr Humphries said:


> I love The Carpenters, what a voice, such a loss.


I'm with you brother.


----------



## shadow wilson

It doesn't get any better than this


----------



## Duvel

Nice! Details, please.



WillBarrett said:


> Listening to the Jayhawks currently, but looking forward to getting into the stack of *Coltrane records* I picked up yesterday.


----------



## shadow wilson

*Carpenters via Monty Alexander*

Monty Alexander is on of my favorites. An amusing story: I saw him in a club here in Mich and spoke with him between sets. I asked him about Jilly Rizzo's and when he was the house pianist there. He told me once he was playing and he looked up and observed an intense conversation between Miles Davis and Frank Sinatra!


----------



## Duvel

Miles and Frank together. Now that would have been a conversation to eavesdrop on!


----------



## shadow wilson

*They were fans*



Duvel said:


> Miles and Frank together. Now that would have been a conversation to eavesdrop on!


of each other


----------



## WillBarrett

Duvel said:


> Nice! Details, please.


I should have said "albums" as I just picked up the Coltrane Original Album Series on cd from B&N. I already have two of the recordings - Giant Steps and My Favorite Things - but the whole set was only $10 which was more than reasonable for the remaining three discs.


----------



## Duvel

Mrs D and I got tipsy on some wine last evening and had a huge Labor Day's eve record party. It started with Hank Mobley's WORKOUT, switched dramatically to Neil Young's ON THE BEACH, and as we uncorked the next bottle of malbec, it was all party for the next few hours. Let's see, judging by the piles we left around the stereo, we listened to part of DAYDREAM NATION, the first few cuts from GOO, some cuts from FEAR OF A BLACK PLANET, a few from Fugazi's MARGIN WALKER, and part of the first RAMONES LP. We were playing switchy switchy by this point, with Mrs D and I taking turns pulling out records and CDs, and also going to albums for only a song or two. Mrs D got into some Aretha for a while, and I don't remember too much else.


----------



## WillBarrett

Duvel said:


> Mrs D and I got tipsy on some wine last evening and had a huge Labor Day's eve record party. It started with Hank Mobley's WORKOUT, switched dramatically to Neil Young's ON THE BEACH, and as we uncorked the next bottle of malbec, it was all party for the next few hours. Let's see, judging by the piles we left around the stereo, we listened to part of DAYDREAM NATION, the first few cuts from GOO, some cuts from FEAR OF A BLACK PLANET, a few from Fugazi's MARGIN WALKER, and part of the first RAMONES LP. We were playing switchy switchy by this point, with Mrs D and I taking turns pulling out records and CDs, and also going to albums for only a song or two. Mrs D got into some Aretha for a while, and I don't remember too much else.


Sounds like a blast.

Y'all have kids?


----------



## Duvel

LOL. Not in the house. Grown, miles away.

We do have neighbors, and we live in a quiet neighborhood. As Mrs D gets tipsier, the volume tends to increase. But there was also a thunderstorm raging, and everyone's windows were shut with their central air going. So we got away without a citation for disturbing the peace.



WillBarrett said:


> Sounds like a blast.
> 
> Y'all have kids?


----------



## WillBarrett

Duvel said:


> LOL. Not in the house. Grown, miles away.
> 
> We do have neighbors, and we live in a quiet neighborhood. As Mrs D gets tipsier, the volume tends to increase. But there was also a thunderstorm raging, and everyone's windows were shut with their central air going. So we got away without a citation for disturbing the peace.


Sounds like a nice evening, indeed. Hate I sold my copy of Goo years ago.


----------



## Duvel

GOO is so good. I always felt that it, and not NEVERMIND, should have been the LP to break open the alternative scene back then. I have two copies, the CD and the recent boxed LP set.


----------



## Howard

JB's- You Can Have Your Watergate


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Arsenio Rodriguez, all day long: Arsenio Rodriguez


----------



## Odradek

WillBarrett said:


> Sounds like a blast.
> 
> Y'all have kids?


My 5 year old daughter has found an old Iggy Pop album and plays the song "Candy" over and over.
Her current favourite though is The Kinks Are The Village Green Preservation Society. She puts that CD on about once a week.

My 7 year old asked me to put on The Goldberg Variations in the car.


----------



## universitystripe

Despite being young when this was released, I have always appreciated Sting's full catalog. This is one of my favorites.


----------



## Howard

Dazz Band-Joystick


----------



## Odradek

Iris De Ment - Easy's Gettin' Harder Every Day

Heard it playing in a store on Catalina Island in about 1994. Had to find out what the song was and buy the album. Beautiful voice.



> _When supper's done we'll watch some TV show,
> Of a bunch of folks who've never heard of Idaho,
> Where easy's gettin' harder every day._


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon it's Kenny Chesney's Everywhere We Go CD. Presently tracking, "A Woman Knows!"


----------



## WillBarrett

Odradek said:


> My 5 year old daughter has found an old Iggy Pop album and plays the song "Candy" over and over.
> Her current favourite though is The Kinks Are The Village Green Preservation Society. She puts that CD on about once a week.
> 
> My 7 year old asked me to put on The Goldberg Variations in the car.


My kids are all five and under, but they're already prepped for college - they just want to hear Wagon Wheel over and over.

They also like Anglican choral music - sounds like church to them.


----------



## Howard

Roxette- Dressed For Success


----------



## my19

Watching Paul McCartney, a good-size contingent of old blues players (and Johnny Depp) in a half-hour jam. They're having a great time ...


----------



## Odradek

So Round, So Firm, So Fully Packed - Johnny Bond

I have it on an old low budget compilation called "Trucker's Jukebox. Vol. 5", but this is the only copy available online it seems.






https://lyricsplayground.com/alpha/songs/s/soroundsofirmsofullypacked.shtml


----------



## Howard

Bryan Adams-Please Forgive Me


----------



## WillBarrett

new U2
chet baker
anglican hymns (always always)
cat power
the new pornographers
charlie parker


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we're listening to Toby Keith's Millennium Collection. Presently playing is, "Does This Blue Moon Ever Shine on You." :devil:


----------



## Howard

SOS Band-Finest


----------



## Duvel

My wife's father gave us a CDR of a live recording of a band he led in the 1970s. It was a funk covers band mainly, and nothing very original about the sound. But I am impressed by how tight the band was.


----------



## Odradek

Just been listening to this album in the car.
And the best known song is very appropriate for a clothing forum.... "Where's Me Jumper?"


----------



## Patrick06790

Listening to recent recommendation, a band called The Mono Men (noisy).

Old Stones

Waiting anxiously for new one from The People's Temple


----------



## CMDC

Welcome back Patrick. Was beginning to wonder whether you'd left us.


----------



## Duvel

Radiohead - The Bends
Neil Young - On the Beach


----------



## 32rollandrock

Let It Bleed this morning while ironing.


----------



## Duvel

One of my favorite LPs. Not as favored as Sticky Fingers or Exile on Main St., but still a good one.



32rollandrock said:


> Let It Bleed this morning while ironing.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Odradek said:


> So Round, So Firm, So Fully Packed - Johnny Bond
> 
> I have it on an old low budget compilation called "Trucker's Jukebox. Vol. 5", but this is the only copy available online it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://lyricsplayground.com/alpha/songs/s/soroundsofirmsofullypacked.shtml


Didn't Merle Travis record this? As an aside, there's a surprisingly large number of country songs in praise of amphetamines, e.g. 



.


----------



## Howard

Kashif-Ooh Love


----------



## Monocle

Depeche Mode - Playing the Angel


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Just ordered a couple LP's, I'm Still In Love With You by Al Green and Once I Was by Tim Buckley.


----------



## Duvel

Steely Dan ~ Aja and Neil Young ~ On the Beach

We've been a little hung up on that last one for a while now.


----------



## Howard

Foghat-Slow Ride


----------



## KJD89

I've been listening to ALVVAYS pretty non-stop lately.


----------



## Howard

Simple Minds- Alive & Kicking


----------



## eagle2250

This AM I am listening to When Angels Dream 2, a very relaxing collection of (mostly) instrumental music.


----------



## WillBarrett

Mendelsohn's Songs Without Words.


----------



## Howard

Drifters-Under The Boardwalk


----------



## zeppacoustic

Chopin Nocturnes (M. Joao Pires)


----------



## Howard

Emotions- Best Of My Love


----------



## Captain America

My 1970s mix: right now, The Pina Colada Song! hey!


----------



## L-feld

Falling in love with DJ Quik's first four albums.


----------



## wwilson

Sinatra Channel


----------



## Mr Humphries

The Rods - Full Throttle ep


----------



## Howard

Ventura Highway-America


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon its the Malt Shop Favorites Collection. Presently playing is "At The Hop," by Danny And The Juniors. Toe tapping music, for sure!


----------



## Andersdad

Almost Killed Me - The Hold Steady


----------



## Mr Humphries

Bob Mould - Workbook


----------



## Howard

Just Like Heaven-Cure


----------



## conductor

Prepping to sing in a concert on Sunday. One of my favorites on the program -Purcell's Remember Not Lord Our Offences - great stuff!


----------



## niv

Underwater Listening - Quiet Hounds


----------



## 32rollandrock

A friend gave me a copy of five Dead shows from May, 1977 (this: ) and it is nothing short of spectacular. Why they're monkeying around with box sets from 1990 I don't know.


----------



## Howard

One Nation Under A Groove-Funkadelic


----------



## msr13

I'm on a Shostakovich kick. Blasting the 10th right now.


----------



## Mickey Rhoades

Rhapsody "Acoustic Dawn" channel


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocle

Beck - Sea Change


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Rose Tattoo - Assault And Battery


----------



## Howard

Supremes-Stop In The Name Of Love


----------



## darkmark

A little Marley to start the weekend


----------



## Howard

Amie-Pure Prairie League


----------



## Monocle

Candiria - What Doesn't Kill You


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Howard

Brenton Wood-Gimme A Little Sign


----------



## eagle2250

Todays listening pleasure comes from The Country Jukebox Collection. Presently playing is Galveston, performed by Glenn Campbell. "Thank God, I'm a country boy!" Oh wait...that's the other guy (the late John Denver).


----------



## darkmark

Love hearing Stevie Nick's voice


----------



## Mr Humphries

Judee Sill - Heart Food


----------



## Howard

Gerry Rafferty-Right Down The Line


----------



## Mr Humphries

Stereolab - Mars Audiac Quintet


----------



## Howard

Led Zeppelin-Stairway To Heaven


----------



## Monocle

OceanLab - On A Good Day


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## eagle2250

The Country Jukebox Collection...presently playing,
Eddie Rabbit performing The Best Year of My Life!


----------



## Howard

Bon Jovi- Bad Medicine


----------



## Shaver

Flow My Dreams, The Android Wept - adapted from John Dowland's 17th Century classic, with a knowing wink toward Philip K Dick.






Flow, my tears, fall from your springs!
Exiled for ever, let me mourn;
Where night's black bird her sad infamy sings,
There let me live forlorn.

Down vain lights, shine you no more!
No nights are dark enough for those
That in despair their last fortunes deplore.
Light doth but shame disclose.

Never may my woes be relieved,
Since pity is fled;
And tears and sighs and groans my weary days, my weary days
Of all joys have deprived.

From the highest spire of contentment
My fortune is thrown;
And fear and grief and pain for my deserts, for my deserts
Are my hopes, since hope is gone.

Hark! you shadows that in darkness dwell,
Learn to contemn light
Happy, happy they that in hell
Feel not the world's despite.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Ooh Banco De Gaia! Takes me back to the days of Megadog raves. Drum Club, Eat Static, System 7.


----------



## Howard

Kajagoogoo- Too Shy


----------



## Z.J.P

The Sound of the Trio-Oscar Peterson Trio


----------



## Monocle

Ray Brown Trio - Summertime (Live) rb- bass Gene Harris (p) Jeff Hamilton (d)


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Z.J.P

Monocle said:


> Ray Brown Trio - Summertime (Live) rb- bass Gene Harris (p) Jeff Hamilton (d)
> 
> Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Monocle

Z.J.P said:


>


/\ indeed.

Always thought Kilimanjaro Cookout was an idea stolen from NIT. At least the opening riff idea. I like it all.


----------



## Duvel

_The Modern Lovers_ LP

I once thought it was the single best rock 'n' roll record of all time. I maybe still do.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> _The Modern Lovers_ LP
> 
> I once thought it was the single best rock 'n' roll record of all time. I maybe still do.


I think it might be one of the best records of all time, period, in any genre. Jonathan Richman is nothing short of amazing. I can't think of another artist who has remained so good for so long. He's been doing it for nearly 40 years now, and his new stuff is excellent. This one is among my favorites--one of the most charming, beautiful love songs ever:


----------



## Duvel

Cool. At one time, I was obsessed with this record, which resulted in multiple copies (2 original pressings, 2 repressings, and a CD reissue). I agree with your assessment. EDITED: I don't own as many o.p.'s as I'd thought, only 2 not 3. Must have been recalling my "lost" one, purchased way back in the day, as the third.


----------



## aucociscokid

Jonathan Schwartz on The Jonathan Channel and WNYC; before that on SiriusXM; WQEW; and the late, lamented WNEW-AM - all in NY. The Great American Songbook for 44 years. It don't get no more Trad than that.


----------



## Howard

Bon Jovi- Bad Medicine


----------



## Monocle

Ah Leah! - Donnie Iris


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Patrick06790

Duvel said:


> _The Modern Lovers_ LP
> 
> I once thought it was the single best rock 'n' roll record of all time. I maybe still do.


I dig it out every couple of years, and it is still amazing.

I am listening to the new one from the People's Temple, which is the best rock and roll band in America right now


----------



## Duvel

I'll have to check into them, Patrick. Thanks. 

Modern Lovers led to pulling out Never Mind the Bollocks... . Not as good as I remember, but cathartic, nonetheless.


----------



## Howard

Tainted Love-Soft Cell


----------



## jimw

Earlier: Jayhawks 'Hollywood Town Hall', the Big Star s/t, INXS ' Don't Change' and now 'Hollywood and Vine' by Tom Waits. None of these are necessarily trad, by the way. Or they are - just what IS trad music - doesn't
matter..... Enjoy the music, the moment.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> I'll have to check into them, Patrick. Thanks.
> 
> Modern Lovers led to pulling out Never Mind the Bollocks... . Not as good as I remember, but cathartic, nonetheless.


I dunno. Never Mind The Bollocks was and still is pretty darn good. Better than anything The Clash did, and The Clash were pretty darn good. Perhaps your amp is underpowered.

Roky Erickson, anyone?


----------



## Shaver

32rollandrock said:


> I dunno. Never Mind The Bollocks was and still is pretty darn good. Better than anything The Clash did, and The Clash were pretty darn good. Perhaps your amp is underpowered.
> 
> Roky Erickson, anyone?


'Never Mind The Bollocks' suffers from some extremely poor digital mastering on most releases. Whilst the original sound is thick, detailed, sprightly, dynamic and incredibly layered (Jones' contribution is often lovingly referred to as guitar soup).

I recommend this 2xCD release 'Never Mind The Bollocks/This Is Crap' which not only includes the very best mastering of the original LP but also all of the demos and selected NMTB out-takes (check out the version of Satellite especially which is utterly ferocious!) It is _the_ essential Sex Pistols release.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Neurosis - Souls At Zero


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, Shaver. I only have my original pressing LP of Bollocks. It's always sounded pretty good to me, recording wise, for what it is. It just didn't hit me as viscerally this time around as it has in the past.


----------



## Duvel

Don't get me wrong. I still think it's a great record. And I agree, I like it better than any Clash record. Probably just my mood this time; it just didn't hit me in the gut like it usually does.



32rollandrock said:


> I dunno. Never Mind The Bollocks was and still is pretty darn good. Better than anything The Clash did, and The Clash were pretty darn good. Perhaps your amp is underpowered.
> 
> Roky Erickson, anyone?


----------



## orange fury

In a completely different musical arena- Dave Koz and Richard Elliot this morning


----------



## 32rollandrock

Shaver said:


> 'Never Mind The Bollocks' suffers from some extremely poor digital mastering on most releases. Whilst the original sound is thick, detailed, sprightly, dynamic and incredibly layered (Jones' contribution is often lovingly referred to as guitar soup).
> 
> I recommend this 2xCD release 'Never Mind The Bollocks/This Is Crap' which not only includes the very best mastering of the original LP but also all of the demos and selected NMTB out-takes (check out the version of Satellite especially which is utterly ferocious!) It is _the_ essential Sex Pistols release.


Shaver,

You have to get yourself a turntable. Forget all this digital nonsense. Spend a bit of coin and get something good--a starter Rega will set you back about $500, and it will be the best money you ever spent, better, even, than the money you spent on speaker stands. I made do with thrift store turntables for years, and while I liked them better than a CD player, getting a good TT was a true revelation. Quality secondhand audio gear is usually pretty easy to find since folks are constantly upgrading, and it's not unlike a new car: Once it leaves the sales lot, it is instantly worth 40 percent less than the sticker price.

The down side is, a quality turntable is like a cheap crack pipe. It will be difficult to control the urge to keep it fed/filled with new vinyl almost every single day.


----------



## Shaver

32rollandrock said:


> Shaver,
> 
> You have to get yourself a turntable. Forget all this digital nonsense. Spend a bit of coin and get something good--a starter Rega will set you back about $500, and it will be the best money you ever spent, better, even, than the money you spent on speaker stands. I made do with thrift store turntables for years, and while I liked them better than a CD player, getting a good TT was a true revelation. Quality secondhand audio gear is usually pretty easy to find since folks are constantly upgrading, and it's not unlike a new car: Once it leaves the sales lot, it is instantly worth 40 percent less than the sticker price.
> 
> The down side is, a quality turntable is like a cheap crack pipe. It will be difficult to control the urge to keep it fed/filled with new vinyl almost every single day.


Unfortunately, much as I would like to revert to vinyl, I genuinely do not have the space to store an adequate record collection these days. Indeed, I have been distributing the remnants of my rarer discs amongst appreciative friends for the last few years.....for some reason, however, I am finding the singles most difficult to part with.


----------



## Duvel

They still make CDs and CD players these days?


----------



## Duvel

Yes, to all of this.


32rollandrock said:


> Shaver,
> 
> You have to get yourself a turntable. Forget all this digital nonsense. Spend a bit of coin and get something good--a starter Rega will set you back about $500, and it will be the best money you ever spent, better, even, than the money you spent on speaker stands. I made do with thrift store turntables for years, and while I liked them better than a CD player, getting a good TT was a true revelation. Quality secondhand audio gear is usually pretty easy to find since folks are constantly upgrading, and it's not unlike a new car: Once it leaves the sales lot, it is instantly worth 40 percent less than the sticker price.
> 
> The down side is, a quality turntable is like a cheap crack pipe. It will be difficult to control the urge to keep it fed/filled with new vinyl almost every single day.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Shaver said:


> Unfortunately, much as I would like to revert to vinyl, I genuinely do not have the space to store an adequate record collection these days. Indeed, I have been distributing the remnants of my rarer discs amongst appreciative friends for the last few years.....for some reason, however, I am finding the singles most difficult to part with.


Move, then. I'm serious. And you used the wrong word. Instead of "revert," I think you meant to say "progress."


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> They still make CDs and CD players these days?


Actually, I am in search of a CD player. Some stuff--crucial stuff--you either can't get on vinyl or it's prohibitively expensive. Our man Jonathan Richman, for example: A used copy of Her Mystery Not Of High Heels and Eye Shadow starts at $200 or so. There have also been some releases of excellent Grateful Dead (Shaver's favorite band) shows that aren't available on vinyl. I know nothing about CD players, so I don't know if I should fork out a lot of money for one or just get a secondhand cheapie.


----------



## CMDC

When I did the big turntable/amp/speaker splurge earlier this year I considered a cd/DAC player upgrade too. I concluded that there probably wouldn't be that noticeable a difference to justify the extra expense--certainly not to the degree that the turntable upgrade produced. My sense is that if your amp and speakers are high quality, you should be ok. But who knows, I may change my mind later.


----------



## Duvel

I jest, of course. I used to get the old "they still make record players?" line whenever somebody saw my turntable. Actually, a couple years back, I picked up a very nice Yamaha CD player that has been serving me nicely. I have many CDs from the years when new releases and even reissues were hard to find on LPs (around 89 to 92 or so, for me). This is what I have, picked up new at about half that price shown there: https://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/hifi-components/cd-players/cd-s700_black__u/

One thing that I enjoy about the above is that it is ultra quiet. The drawer makes barely a whisper opening and shutting, and you don't hear a thing when when CD is whirling inside. As quiet as can be.

In my opinion, most CD players by reputable companies, even cheaper players, deliver reasonably good high-fidelity sound. The problem with cheaper ones is durability, quality of parts, and so on. The other problem, to my view, is that you can never upgrade a player, unlike how you can upgrade a good table or tweak the sound to your preferences with a different cartridge, switching out the tonearm, using a different mat, etc. With a CD player, you're stuck with what you have. So I think it's worth spending a little for a decent player.



32rollandrock said:


> Actually, I am in search of a CD player. Some stuff--crucial stuff--you either can't get on vinyl or it's prohibitively expensive. Our man Jonathan Richman, for example: A used copy of Her Mystery Not Of High Heels and Eye Shadow starts at $200 or so. There have also been some releases of excellent Grateful Dead (Shaver's favorite band) shows that aren't available on vinyl. I know nothing about CD players, so I don't know if I should fork out a lot of money for one or just get a secondhand cheapie.


----------



## Monocle

The Handsome Family - Singing Bones


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Howard

Ladies Night- Kool And The Gang


----------



## universitystripe

I saw Sir Paul in Nashville last Thursday. I have been cycling through his entire catalog heavily since. Let It Be and Abbey Road seem to be the albums most played. 

The Country Music Hall of Fame is planning an exhibit showcasing Johnny Cash and Bob Dylan's influence on Nashville's rock period for 2015. I'm getting excited for that. 

Lester Flatt is a hometown hero and is buried just a stone's throw from me. I keep meaning to listen to more Flatt & Scruggs.


----------



## gr8w8er

Porgy and Bess, performed by Armstrong and Fitzgerald


----------



## 32rollandrock

gr8w8er said:


> Porgy and Bess, performed by Armstrong and Fitzgerald


Great call.


----------



## gr8w8er

Youtube is one of the best things to ever hit the Internet, isn't it? BTW ... they just had the SF Opera version of P&B on PBS. So good, so very very good.



32rollandrock said:


> Great call.


----------



## L-feld

orange fury said:


> In a completely different musical arena- Dave Koz and Richard Elliot this morning


I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who enjoys smoove grooves.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

Al Green-Look What You've Done For Me


----------



## Walter Denton

Richie Stearns and Rosie Newton - Richie and Rosie, "Tractor Beam"


----------



## Shaver

It's beautiful here... 
Look, in the distance 
the river gleams like fire; 
the meadows are like a colourful carpet, 
white clouds sail above. 

There is no one here... 
here silence reigns... 
here I am alone with God ,
the flowers and the ancient pine 
and you, my dream.






"Oh, it was gorgeosity and yumyumyum.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. I could viddy myself very clear running and running on like the very light and mysterious nogas, carving the whole litso of the creeching world with my cut-throat britva."

Alexander de Large


----------



## Andersdad

Run The Jewels 2


----------



## Howard

Dreams- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## L-feld

Currently watching Steel Panther open for Judas Priest.



Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Howard

Queen-Crazy Little Thing Called Love


----------



## my19

Spinning Disraeli Gears. Jack Bruce RIP


----------



## Halbermensch

L-feld said:


> Currently watching Steel Panther open for Judas Priest.
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


Steel Panther is awesome. I even broke down and logged-in to say it, seriously that good.


----------



## Howard

Salt & Pepa- Push It


----------



## Shaver

Howard said:


> Salt & Pepa- Push It


A wise choice Howard, and also this version mashed up with the Stooges. 'Well c'mon!' Lovely.


----------



## Howard

Hi Five- I Like The Way.


----------



## Monocle

The Best of Keane


----------



## Shaver

*Erik Satie *can be readily identified as one of the originators of modern music, his melancholic techniques involving mild dissonance, ambience and becoming divergent from previous classical compositions in a manner which Debussy would later extrapolate.

*Gary Numan* pioneering analogue synthesizer composer, whom I have drenched with mouth watering praise earlier in this thread: 
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...at-Are-You-Listening-To&p=1366900#post1366900

Here the two giants meet as Numan bleeps, vibrates, plinkety-plonks, wobbles, phases, sweeps and swooshes his way through this stately, haunted melody. I speculate that Satie would have been utterly delighted - and so will you be.

*Trois Gymnopédies (1st Movement) 
*


----------



## Mr Humphries

I owned The Pleasure Principle and Telekon back in the day. Satie is a firm favourite now.


----------



## Howard

Steely Dan- Reeling Through The Years


----------



## 32rollandrock

Howard said:


> Steely Dan- Reeling Through The Years


Jimmy Page reportedly called the guitar solo in this song perhaps the best ever. I don't know about that, but he's not far off.


----------



## Bjorn

"Habits(Stay High)" Tove Lo. Interesting lyrics


----------



## Shaver

Heeeeeeeeere's SHOSTA!

Shostakovich Second Piano Concerto 2nd Movement.


----------



## Howard

Dream On- Aerosmith


----------



## TheBigOne

Horace Silver Quartet, Jody Grind


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## orange fury

Dave Peck Trio- Every Time We Say Goodbye


...because This thread doesn't have enough slow-tempo, piano-driven jazz :cool2:


----------



## eagle2250

And again, this AM our Pop Vocal Classics from 1942 to 1946 CD is spinning. Presently tracking, "Stormy Weather!"


----------



## 32rollandrock

eagle2250 said:


> And again, this AM our Pop Vocal Classics from 1942 to 1946 CD is spinning. Presently tracking, "Stormy Weather!"


Lena Horne or Billie Holiday? I'm guessing the former.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Shaver said:


> Heeeeeeeeere's SHOSTA!
> 
> Shostakovich Second Piano Concerto 2nd Movement.


Thank you Shaver. I heard this when I was quite young but never knew who had written it or what it was called. Oddly enough Shostakovich is on my list but heaven knows when I would have got around to him (it's a big list. Im listening to Scriabin and Gorecki atm) Thanks again.


----------



## Mr Humphries

lush idm with added Debussy.


----------



## pitchfork

Actively: Thurston Moore - the best day


----------



## pitchfork

Best of 2014 include:
the war on drugs - lost in the dream
Spoon- they want my soul
sharon van etten - are we there


----------



## Howard

Prince- When Doves Cry


----------



## eagle2250

32rollandrock said:


> Lena Horne or Billie Holiday? I'm guessing the former.


....and you are correct. It was Lena Horne with Lou Bring and his orchestra. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Duvel

Candy (LP) - Lee Morgan


----------



## Howard

One Nation Under A Groove-Funkadelic


----------



## Shaver

Mr Humphries said:


> Thank you Shaver. I heard this when I was quite young but never knew who wrote it or what it was called. Oddly enough Shostakovich is on my list but heaven knows when I would have got around to him (it's a big list. Im listening to Scriabin and Gorecki atm) Thanks again.


My pleasure Mr H.

A very entertaining and informative movie 'Testimony' starring Ben Kingsley is a good place to begin an exploration of the works of Shostakovich.


----------



## WillBarrett

Sampling the new Over the Rhine Christmas record.

Aside from some political naivete in the lyrics, this is a stellar album.


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are listening to 1960's Rock Hits CD. Presently playing is Tommy James and the Shondell's "Mony, Mony!"


----------



## Captain America

Christopher Cross. . . and Catholic radio!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Captain America said:


> Christopher Cross. . . and Catholic radio!


Excuse me, but I think that I'm about to vomit.


----------



## Shaver

32rollandrock said:


> Excuse me, but I think that I'm about to vomit.


Well we can't have that 32rnr, old boy. I trust that *this* will assuage the sensation:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Shaver said:


> Well we can't have that 32rnr, old boy. I trust that *this* will assuage the sensation:


Thanks. I feel much better now. I'm all caught up in the reverie--every word is a symphony.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Shaver said:


> A wise choice Howard, and also this version mashed up with the Stooges. 'Well c'mon!' Lovely.


I watched this an hour ago, and am still chuckling to myself. I'm from Detroit, and everytime I have to demonstrate the accent, I sing the Stooges' "Loose" for them. "I took a rae----------cord of pretty music!"


----------



## Mr Humphries

Shaver said:


> My pleasure Mr H.
> 
> A very entertaining and informative movie 'Testimony' starring Ben Kingsley is a good place to begin an exploration of the works of Shostakovich.


Thanks again Shaver, I'll give that a whirl.


----------



## pitchfork

Ex hex


----------



## Howard

Soft Cell-Tainted Love


----------



## Howard

Anytime-Brian McKnight


----------



## pitchfork

So I plan to post on here until I get my count high enough to participate on the exchange. So as not to be completely useless, I wonder what others listen to there music through, specifically when working at a computer? I work at several office sites and my set up needs to be portable. I recently switched from an old Logitech and iPod set up to a bose mini link streaming spotify through an iPad. I am really happy with this set up. Just so you do not think I am a bose fanboy, I was really reluctant to go this path despite great online reviews, I have a generally poor view of bose. I a/b'd the bose compared to the jbl charge, beats pill, and jbl flip and it was night and day. I have heard good things about the tdk 33/34 and might have gone that way but found out too late.

also, for anyone wanting a portable player for outdoors use, consider the fugoo. Virtually indestructible and a 40 hour battery life (not a typo)


----------



## 32rollandrock

pitchfork said:


> So I plan to post on here until I get my count high enough to participate on the exchange. So as not to be completely useless, I wonder what others listen to there music through, specifically when working at a computer? I work at several office sites and my set up needs to be portable. I recently switched from an old Logitech and iPod set up to a bose mini link streaming spotify through an iPad. I am really happy with this set up. Just so you do not think I am a bose fanboy, I was really reluctant to go this path despite great online reviews, I have a generally poor view of bose. I a/b'd the bose compared to the jbl charge, beats pill, and jbl flip and it was night and day. I have heard good things about the tdk 33/34 and might have gone that way but found out too late.
> 
> also, for anyone wanting a portable player for outdoors use, consider the fugoo. Virtually indestructible and a 40 hour battery life (not a typo)


Yamaha PX-3 circa 1980, Music Fidelity speakers, Yamaha Natural Sound amplifier. I'm one of those weird people who get up every 20 minutes to change the vinyl even when I'm working on a computer.


----------



## Duvel

Ditto. I have a good working cassette deck, however, and I'll often play a home-recorded cassette of an LP to avoid this.



32rollandrock said:


> Yamaha PX-3 circa 1980, Music Fidelity speakers, Yamaha Natural Sound amplifier. I'm one of those weird people who get up every 20 minutes to change the vinyl even when I'm working on a computer.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I do most of my listening on one of several Bose Wave Radio systems we have set up throughout the nest. Compact, convenient and sufficiently discriminating for my ears.


----------



## WillBarrett

A lot of Blossom Dearie this morning.


----------



## Howard

Love Come Down-Evelyn Champagne King


----------



## CMDC

This is awesome....

https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...e-powerful-new-song-bury-our-friends-20141020

Back when I was a miserable grad student circa 1998 the discovery of these guys essentially kept me sane. They were my favorite band, bar none. Although I'll have to wait until January for the new album, I just ordered their just released box set of remastered albums, on vinyl. Doesn't ship for a month though...

https://megamart.subpop.com/releases/sleater_kinney/start_together


----------



## CMDC

32rollandrock said:


> Yamaha PX-3 circa 1980, Music Fidelity speakers, Yamaha Natural Sound amplifier. I'm one of those weird people who get up every 20 minutes to change the vinyl even when I'm working on a computer.


Rega RP6 turntable, Rega Brio amp, NAD cd player, Dynaudio X-14 speakers

Don't skimp on hardware. I'm with 32--I'd rather get up a lot than listen through my computer.


----------



## orange fury

Oscar Peterson and Bill Charlap.

...softly playing in the background, while I'm sitting on my balcony watching the rain come down, with an Oliva Serie G in one hand and 2 fingers of an Ardbeg 10 year in the other.

i win at relaxing. Get on my level.


----------



## 32rollandrock

CMDC said:


> This is awesome....
> 
> https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...e-powerful-new-song-bury-our-friends-20141020
> 
> Back when I was a miserable grad student circa 1998 the discovery of these guys essentially kept me sane. They were my favorite band, bar none. Although I'll have to wait until January for the new album, I just ordered their just released box set of remastered albums, on vinyl. Doesn't ship for a month though...
> 
> https://megamart.subpop.com/releases/sleater_kinney/start_together


I hope you got the black vinyl. Colored vinyl never seems to sound as good, for some reason.


----------



## Shaver

32rollandrock said:


> I hope you got the black vinyl. Colored vinyl never seems to sound as good, for some reason.


Now there's a discussion point that will get the audiophiles at each others throats. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Duvel

Sticky Fingers

I'm not sure I agree that colored vinyl necessarily doesn't sound as good. I have many fine sounding LPs on colored vinyl. My white German Apple DMM copy of the white album beats every other copy of the white album I own, including the original pressings.


----------



## eagle2250

Good lawd, today's musical choice is Elvis Presley's #1 Hits Collection. Presently tracking, "Hard Headed Woman!" Jeez Louise, there can be much truth in a songs lyrics. LOL.


----------



## Shaver

eagle2250 said:


> Good lawd, today's musical choice is Elvis Presley's #1 Hits Collection. Presently tracking, "Hard Headed Woman!" Jeez Louise, there can be much truth in a songs lyrics. LOL.


From King Creole - one of my favourite Elvis movies. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Monocle

Social Distortion - Between Heaven and Hell


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> Sticky Fingers
> 
> I'm not sure I agree that colored vinyl necessarily doesn't sound as good. I have many fine sounding LPs on colored vinyl. My white German Apple DMM copy of the white album beats every other copy of the white album I own, including the original pressings.


I guess I've just had bad luck, then. I've learned to avoid them, but I sometimes get fooled. I recently bought a clear vinyl pressing of Let It Bleed by mistake. Not only does it sound bad, it is virtually impossible to tell by looking whether there's dust or hair or whatever on clear vinyl. Dumb, dumb, dumb.

As for the White Album, all of the original U.S. pressings of Beatles records I've heard are horrible. English pressings, different story. Have you heard one of those? I've heard good things about the German white pressing, but I'm going to stick with my MFSL pressing. I can't say whether it is definitive but I'm completely satisfied--it is simply sublime. I have an English pressing of 1962-66 and it is very good, way, way better than my U.S. pressing of 1967-70. While they are different albums, there's just no comparison audio-wise. The vinyl quality is so bad on the U.S. that it has developed skips. I've never had that happen with a record before. Lastly, before we move on from the Beatles, if you haven't tried the new mono issues, you should. I started with Rubber Soul and Revolver, then doubled down and got Please Please Me and Masters. Simply fantastic. I am trying to justify getting Sgt. Pepper because John is said to have said that Sgt. Pepper in mono is what it's all about. We'll see.

Sticky Fingers is excellent. Individually, I think you can argue that the songs are the best the Stones ever did, but I don't think it's their best album. Just not as cohesive as Exile or Some Girls or Let It Bleed.


----------



## CMDC

^ Are these the 180 gram 2014 re-issues that I'm seeing on ebay, selling for about $30ish?


----------



## Duvel

I consider Exile their best album in every respect--songwriting, performance, and cohesion as an album. I never get tired of it. Sticky Fingers is a close second, but you're right in that it is not as cohesive as a whole album.

For some reason, I enjoy the original white album pressings very much. They have much more bottom, more warmth, than any pressing aside from the German pressing, which is tops. I've never heard the English pressings though.

I have several mono issues, from PPM through Sgt Pepper's, actually. They are a treat, although I don't like a lot of the very early catalog. I have to say, SP is an entirely other experience in mono. Different enough that you will feel like these are different takes, almost. I definitely prefer it.



32rollandrock said:


> I guess I've just had bad luck, then. I've learned to avoid them, but I sometimes get fooled. I recently bought a clear vinyl pressing of Let It Bleed by mistake. Not only does it sound bad, it is virtually impossible to tell by looking whether there's dust or hair or whatever on clear vinyl. Dumb, dumb, dumb.
> 
> As for the White Album, all of the original U.S. pressings of Beatles records I've heard are horrible. English pressings, different story. Have you heard one of those? I've heard good things about the German white pressing, but I'm going to stick with my MFSL pressing. I can't say whether it is definitive but I'm completely satisfied--it is simply sublime. I have an English pressing of 1962-66 and it is very good, way, way better than my U.S. pressing of 1967-70. While they are different albums, there's just no comparison audio-wise. The vinyl quality is so bad on the U.S. that it has developed skips. I've never had that happen with a record before. Lastly, before we move on from the Beatles, if you haven't tried the new mono issues, you should. I started with Rubber Soul and Revolver, then doubled down and got Please Please Me and Masters. Simply fantastic. I am trying to justify getting Sgt. Pepper because John is said to have said that Sgt. Pepper in mono is what it's all about. We'll see.
> 
> Sticky Fingers is excellent. Individually, I think you can argue that the songs are the best the Stones ever did, but I don't think it's their best album. Just not as cohesive as Exile or Some Girls or Let It Bleed.


----------



## 32rollandrock

CMDC said:


> ^ Are these the 180 gram 2014 re-issues that I'm seeing on ebay, selling for about $30ish?


I suspect so. Really no reason to get them from eBay. Soundstage Direct and Amazon have them for less than $25 apiece, with free shipping fairly easy to obtain. Here's an example: https://www.soundstagedirect.com/beatles-revolver-mono-180-gram-vinyl-records.shtml

My sense is, they're very popular, much moreso that the stereo reissues a few years back that were reportedly plagued by poor quality pressing issues. As an aside, Soundstage recently upped the threshold for free shipping. Now, you have to spend $50 instead of $35. It really pays to do some comparison shopping. I ordered Hot Buttered Soul a couple days ago. It was $15 from Soundstage and a staggeringly low $8 from Amazon. Plus, I got a free digital download of the record from Amazon, which is becoming, more and more, the first place I check when record shopping. Discogs is also good for OOP stuff.


----------



## Duvel

I haven't used Soundstage yet, but I hear good things about it. I'm lucky to live where there still exist a couple of good record stores, the kind that stock not only decent used records but also a lot of new reissues and new releases.


----------



## CMDC

Thanks. Just pulled the trigger on a few items at Soundstage including the Flaming Lips' Beatles cover project.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> I haven't used Soundstage yet, but I hear good things about it. I'm lucky to live where there still exist a couple of good record stores, the kind that stock not only decent used records but also a lot of new reissues and new releases.


You should support your local record store if you have one and it's good. I like the LP Outlet on Soundstage. They already have great prices for MFSL, one of my favorite labels, but it gets even better on the outlet, where a small bend or crease to an album cover gets you a pretty good discount. I got Bitches Brew for $32.79 and Live Dead for the same price. Plus no tax or shipping. Hard to beat.

While I'm at it, I'll put in a plug for Out Among The Stars, the long-lost Johnny Cash album released last spring. It's not his best work, but still pretty good, I think, and a must for any JC fan. He recorded it in the early 1980s and couldn't get it released because the music business thought he was washed up. He was trying to be contemporary without being contemporary, and I think it compares well with most of the stuff he put out with Rubin, which I thought got a bit stale after awhile. It's not that if you've heard one American Recordings you've heard them all, but by the time he got to The Man Comes Around, I'd heard enough, and his voice was shot.


----------



## Howard

Club Nouveau- Rumors


----------



## pitchfork

Sun kil moon - ghosts of the great highway


----------



## pitchfork

The sea and cake - jacking the ball


----------



## pitchfork

Burial - kindred ep


----------



## pitchfork

Four tet - ribbons


----------



## Duvel

pitchfork. Hmm.... I think I'll start a music site... .


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's The Oak Ridge Boys Old Time Gospel Favorites. Presently tracking, "The Old Country Church!"


----------



## Howard

Bobby Brown-Tenderoni


----------



## Shaver

Triptykon - Melana Chasmata


----------



## Mr Humphries

Hmmm not bad. Did used to love a bit of Tom G and the boys, Hellhammer, Celtic Frost. A Cold Lake still sucks though..


----------



## Duvel

Sex Pistols ~ _Never Mind the Bollocks _(LP)
The New York Dolls ~ _The New York Dolls _(LP)

"Gotta to get some loving before the planet is gone..."


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Larry Clinton "The Campbells are swingin'"


----------



## David J. Cooper

Two great ones today, a 1986 recording of Bach concertos by the English Chamber Orchestra led by Daniel Barenboim, featuring a couple of great fiddle players named Pearlman and Zucherman.

Right now it's an NPR preview of the great new Damien Rice work My Favorite Faded Fantasy. This is a great one, his best yet.


----------



## Howard

Bon Jovi- Living On A Prayer


----------



## Duvel

Dusty Springfield ~ Dusty in Memphis (LP)

Oddly, or not, I'm wondering if Keith Richards was inspired by some of these songs to write "Coming Down Again."

I think it is a beautiful album, and perfect for this Saturday morning, when, for the first time in a long time, I have a day that stretches before me with absolutely no obligations other than to prepare a meal or two.


----------



## Duvel

Shelby Lynne ~ Just a Little Lovin' (LP)


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> Dusty Springfield ~ Dusty in Memphis (LP)
> 
> Oddly, or not, I'm wondering if Keith Richards was inspired by some of these songs to write "Coming Down Again."
> 
> I think it is a beautiful album, and perfect for this Saturday morning, when, for the first time in a long time, I have a day that stretches before me with absolutely no obligations other than to prepare a meal or two.


That record makes me melt. So, so beautiful.

Here's one for you: Who did "This Girl's In Love With You" better, Dionne Warwick or Dusty Springfield? That, to me, is the all-time hardest question to answer when it comes to music. I've been trying for years and still don't know.


----------



## Duvel

Hmm. Yes, indeed. I can't answer that!

On to _Sticky Fingers_ (UK pressing). "Willd horsesss..."


----------



## Duvel

Silence, now. Quiet. Settling in next to my golden for an afternoon of reading and maybe some dozing.


----------



## Howard

Al Green- I'm Still In Love With You


----------



## 32rollandrock

Chester and Lester. Beats silence any day...


----------



## Duvel

Wow. I really got into the Cheever stories yesterday. Fascinating.

Bunch of blues on some radio programming this afternoon. Buddy Guy is awesome, and I don't have any of his records--how can this be!?


----------



## eagle2250

Today we're listening to Alan Jackson's Drive CD. Presently tracking is "Drive (for Daddy Gene)".


----------



## halbydurzell

Watched the Sonic Highways episode about Austin yesterday and a shockingly short shrift (three times fast!) was given to Austin legends, the Fabulous Thunderbirds. Butt Rockin' through Powerful Stuff are terrific albums and I'm not even a blues guy. Sure the episode featured Jimmie Vaughn but he was mainly talking about Stevie Ray. Kim Wilson, the only original member at this point, wasn't featured at all so that they could, what, spend more time with Steve Earl (he was all over the Nashville episode already?) 

In any event, currently listening to the T-Birds Early Bird Special 'best of'.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

"The Fuzz" Link Wray


----------



## Howard

Fleetwood Mac- Go Your Own Way


----------



## 32rollandrock

Marbles--John McLaughlin


----------



## Patrick06790

The Miles Davis Quintet albums done in a hurry for Prestige Records in 1956: two dates, four albums. This is before John Coltrane got too far out there.


----------



## Duvel

Those are some good ones, Patrick.



Patrick06790 said:


> The Miles Davis Quintet albums done in a hurry for Prestige Records in 1956: two dates, four albums. This is before John Coltrane got too far out there.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning I'm listening to Trace Adkin's Comin' On Strong CD. Presently tracking, "Hot Mama!" It seems Trace and I have at least one life experience in common.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Patrick06790 said:


> The Miles Davis Quintet albums done in a hurry for Prestige Records in 1956: two dates, four albums. This is before John Coltrane got too far out there.


Hush, now. Don't go dissing Trane.


----------



## CMDC

Agree. Those Miles albums are awesome but Trane took off afterwards. That said, his final albums don't get listened to and sit on my shelf.


----------



## rl1856

CMDC said:


> Rega RP6 turntable, Rega Brio amp, NAD cd player, Dynaudio X-14 speakers
> 
> Don't skimp on hardware. I'm with 32--I'd rather get up a lot than listen through my computer.


Linn LP12 + ITOKK VII + AT33ML-OCC + Ludahl SUT / Audible Illusions Modulus 3 / Cary 40mse Monoblocks / Triagle Titus 202 monitors / AR3a pair used as subwoofers, powered by a McIntosh 2100

Yesterday I listened to:

Soul Survivors- Whistle Blow (Expressway To Your Heart)
Art Blakey- Buhania's Delight
Art Blackey- Freedom Rider
Who- Magic Bus

Best, Ross


----------



## Howard

Grand Funk Railroad- Some Kind Of Wonderful


----------



## Odradek

Currently listening to Tom Petty - Freefalling.
Heard it a lot just before I moved to LA in the early 90's.
Got there and found it was exactly like the video for this song.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Just finished watching Burt Bacharach's Best on PBS. My gawd. Among other things, it reminded me that the question of who did the best version of "This Girl's In Love With You"--Dusty or Dionne--pales in comparison to the question of who--Dusty or Dionne--did the best rendition of "The Look Of Love."

Burt Bacharach and Hal David belong, I think, right up there with the Gershwins in terms of great American songwriters, and this program was a tour de force. A lot of Dionne--and others--really working it, not lip syncing. Amazing, amazing stuff.


----------



## 32rollandrock

RIP Harry Pearson: https://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/13/...on&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well&_r=0


----------



## my19

32rollandrock said:


> RIP Harry Pearson: https://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/13/...on&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well&_r=0


Ah, RIP indeed.


----------



## Howard

Jackie Wilson- Your Love Is Lifting Me Higher And Higher


----------



## 32rollandrock

Lots of records on the doorstep in recent days. Just got finished with Strange Days. Now listening to Dark Star from Veneta, Oregon, 8/27/72. It's been called the best Dark Star ever. That is an understatement. Shaver knows.


----------



## Howard

It Takes Two-Rob Base


----------



## Duvel

The Rolling Stones ~ Beggars Banquet (LP: Abkco digitalized reissue with the infamous toilet cover)


----------



## Duvel

Roxy Music ~ For Your Pleasure (LP)


----------



## Congresspark

Charles Mingus, soundtrack to "Shadows" by John Cassavetes, from the box set collection of film music, "Beat, Square, and Cool."

I'm only a casual Dead fan, but the Veneta set is my favorite of the live stuff. The DVD is a lot of fun as well.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Congresspark said:


> Charles Mingus, soundtrack to "Shadows" by John Cassavetes, from the box set collection of film music, "Beat, Square, and Cool."
> 
> I'm only a casual Dead fan, but *the Veneta set is my favorite of the live stuff*. The DVD is a lot of fun as well.


I'd like to see the DVD, but they don't include it, apparently, if you buy vinyl. I'm of the camp that maintains that this was a pretty darn good show, but not over the top, until they hit Dark Star. At that point, I've never heard the band sound better, more imaginative. Simply transformative. You have to wonder if they looked at each other when they were through and considered hanging it up, because they were never going to top that no matter how many more years they played.

It was beastly hot that day, and I agree with those who say that the weather slowed them down somewhat early in the show. I think that this may have been Donna's first show, and there are a few points where she sounds her barbaric yawp--why they allowed that woman to ruin so many otherwise fine performances by screeching like an alley cat in the throes of ecstasy, I'll never know. But she's overall in check. I'm putting this one up with One From The Vault as the finest live Dead vinyl I own.


----------



## Congresspark

Charlie Haden, "Private Collection"; West Coast Jazz playlist on Spotify--Art Pepper, Chet Baker, Joe Albany etc.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Rubber Soul in mono.


----------



## Duvel

Roxy Music ~ Roxy Music (1st album) (LP)


----------



## 32rollandrock

And now Hoodoo Man Blues. Gawd.


----------



## Duvel

The Beatles ~ Rubber Soul (mono) (LP)


----------



## 32rollandrock

Son Of A Preacher Man from Ike and Tina Turner in Person. So good Mrs. 32 just came downstairs and said "Who's this?"

Now she's dancing to "Heard It Through the Grapevine." Buy this record. I had no idea it was in my collection or from where I obtained it.

Gotta go.


----------



## Duvel

That's a great record, and not only the performance. The qualty of the recording is amazing.



32rollandrock said:


> And now Hoodoo Man Blues. Gawd.


----------



## Odradek

Pixies - Surfer Rosa


----------



## Duvel

It might be my favorite Beatles album. "If I Needed Someone" always blows me away.



32rollandrock said:


> Rubber Soul in mono.


----------



## Duvel

Finished yesterday with Radiohead ~ OK Computer (2x LP).


----------



## Howard

Think Of Me- Madonna


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon it's The Oak Ridge Boy's Greatest Hits, Vol #3 CD. Presently tracking, "Touch A Hand, Make A Friend!"
........and now it's "Bridges and Walls."


----------



## Patrick06790

Pavement best-of, "Quarantine the Past."


----------



## Duvel

A Pavement fan! Cool.


----------



## Patrick06790

I just saw "Whiplash." The band leader guy is like a mutant sociopath version of my high school band director.

Music is okay, not great. Emphasis on technique, which you'd expect in a film about music school. But it reminds me of Brian Eno explaining why he liked to play with Robert Fripp, nobody's idea of a conventional rock guitarist.

Eno said Fripp played with his ears, not his fingers.

Bingo.


----------



## Monocle

Meditating to Don Cherry - Brown Rice


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Duvel

Nice. Big hole in my collection--no Don Cherry. Must find some one of these days.


----------



## Duvel

Feeling a George Harrison jones coming on. For all its faults, his All Things Must Pass still appeals to me after all these years. I turn to it at least once every winter. I'm sure it's a lot of nostalgia, since it came out around this time when I bought it as a kid.


----------



## Congresspark

Don Cherry is a favorite, especially the Condona box set (ECM) and the albums with Old and New Dreams; also his track on Mike Mantler's Jazz Composers' Orchestra album.

The Basement Tapes, when I finally get home today.


----------



## Howard

Paradise City- Guns N Roses


----------



## gerryz

Well this is an easy thread to break into the forum on. Pouring rain on a Monday afternoon = Jimi Hendrix marathon.


----------



## 32rollandrock

gerryz said:


> Well this is an easy thread to break into the forum on. Pouring rain on a Monday afternoon = Jimi Hendrix marathon.


Excellent choice. I just got Rainbow Bridge. Waiting on Blues.

I have a lot of Hendrix.


----------



## gerryz

32rollandrock said:


> Excellent choice. I just got Rainbow Bridge. Waiting on Blues.
> 
> I have a lot of Hendrix.


Blues is very good - it's become one of my favorites, maybe because it's not his standard, played to death "hits".


----------



## Mr Humphries

Jerry's Kids - Is This My World?


----------



## 32rollandrock

gerryz said:


> Blues is very good - it's become one of my favorites, maybe because it's not his standard, played to death "hits".


Yes, I have it on CD and like it very much. So much that I ordered the vinyl. West Coast Seattle Boy is my latest new favorite and a huge bargain. You can get it (on vinyl) for around $50. For eight records.


----------



## Odradek

Strangely enough, Gary Numan.
Really hated that sort of thing back in the day.


----------



## CMDC

Just got the newly released Wilco 4cd set of rarities and live tracks. Looks very good. Nicely packaged also.


----------



## Patrick06790

I just got the Fripp and Eno live in Paris 1975. It's Fripp playing over Eno's tape loops. Not exactly easy listening, but interesting.

I've thinking about that Wilco set


----------



## CMDC

Patrick06790 said:


> I just got the Fripp and Eno live in Paris 1975. It's Fripp playing over Eno's tape loops. Not exactly easy listening, but interesting.
> 
> I've thinking about that Wilco set


I'll report back when I've gotten through it. Looks like it has some interesting tracks, including some covers that are intriguing.


----------



## Monocle

Merle - If Were Not Back In Love By Monday.


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Howard

Rhiannon- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Duvel

Tonight's playlist consisted of:

The Flying Burrito Bros. ~ The Gilded Palace of Sin
George Harrison ~ All Things Must Pass (excluding Apple Jam)
The Rolling Stones ~ Sticky FIngers
Pixies ~ Doolittle


----------



## Monocle

I was in a more jazzy spirit today. Selections from my stash:

Don Pullen - Random Thoughts - with James Genus and Lewis Nash
Eric Gale - In a Jazz Tradition - with Ron Carter and Lonnie Smith
Cedar Walton - Roots
Cyrus Chestnut - Soul Food


----------



## Donnie

Stevie Ray Vaughan's version of Larry Davis' "Texas Flood" - specifically the breath-taking version recorded live at El Mocambo Tavern in Toronto. When I get to that track, I always have to pause and then find the video on YouTube.


----------



## Duvel

SRV was pretty amazing.

I have a hankering to hear Doolittle again. Looking forward to more time tonight with the old home hi-fi entertainment system.


----------



## my19

Monocle said:


> I was in a more jazzy spirit today. Selections from my stash:
> 
> Don Pullen - Random Thoughts - with James Genus and Lewis Nash
> Eric Gale - In a Jazz Tradition - with Ron Carter and Lonnie Smith
> Cedar Walton - Roots
> Cyrus Chestnut - Soul Food


Always good to see a Cedar Walton reference, one of Dallas' own.


----------



## Monocle

my19 said:


> Always good to see a Cedar Walton reference, one of Dallas' own.


I keep a nice selection of Dallas and Texas-based jazzmen. 
I recommend Dave Oliphant's Book "Texan Jazz" - an historical ode to the contributions of many Texans to the jazz world. From Joplin to Ornette and beyond.

Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Howard

38 Special- Hold On Loosely


----------



## August West

CMDC said:


> Just got the newly released Wilco 4cd set of rarities and live tracks. Looks very good. Nicely packaged also.


This is my first time in this thread. I am a big Wilco fan, as is Mrs. West This will certainly be in her stocking. We're making a trip out to Chicago next month to see a show. Our excuse is to visit friends, but even they know better. We're seeing John Scofield with Medeski, Martin & Wood the following evening. I'm really not sure which one I'm more excited about.


----------



## Duvel

Yo La Tengo ~ _And Then Nothing Turned Itself Inside-Out _double LP


----------



## 32rollandrock

The Chronic.


----------



## Howard

Heard It Through The Grapevine- CCR


----------



## eagle2250

This AM the CD is Reba's So Good Together collection. Presently playing, "Back Before The War!" :icon_scratch: Perhaps I should be playing gospel tunes in the wee hours of a Sunday morning?


----------



## Duvel

"Prairie Home Companion" (last evening)

We're developing a tradition in our household of dining to this funny show on Saturday evenings. It keeps us amused.


----------



## Patrick06790

I ended up getting the Wilco set. It's hit or miss, as you might expect. The hits are great. The misses are just sort of dull.

Tweedy's singing sounds like a combination of Jerry Garcia and Paul Westerberg.


----------



## Congresspark

Marianne Faithfull, "Give My Love to London"


----------



## Howard

R Kelly- When A Woman's Fed Up


----------



## Monocle

Susanne Sundfor - The Silicone Veil


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Howard

Al Green- Let's Stay Together


----------



## eagle2250

This AM it's the Righteous Brother's 1962 to 1974 Anthology CD. Presently tracking, ""King Joe!" Reminds me of days gone by, but never to be forgotten.


----------



## Howard

Roxette- Listen To Your Heart


----------



## Duvel

I can't help but hear "Burnin' and Lootin'" in my head, over and over.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> I can't help but hear "Burnin' and Lootin'" in my head, over and over.


Good call. I'm pondering what to put on the turntable when I get home in an hour or so, and reggae seems an excellent call. Perhaps Man In The Hills--always liked Burning Spear.

MoFi has finally released American Beauty on 45 rpm. I've been waiting for months.


----------



## Duvel

I don't have a lot of reggae. Just a few Marley things. The live record is one of my favorite records.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> I don't have a lot of reggae. Just a few Marley things. The live record is one of my favorite records.


The Ten Essential Reggae Records (in no particular order)

1. Catch A Fire--Bob Marley and the Wailers
2. Legalize It--Peter Tosh
3. Natty Dread--Bob Marley and the Wailers
4. Protest--Bunny Wailer
6. Live In Paris--Burning Spear
7. Unbelievable Sounds--Scotty
8. Funky Kingston--Toots and the Maytals
9. The Harder They Come--Various Artists
10. Right Time--Mighty Diamonds


----------



## Duvel

Thanks! I've always wanted a copy of The Harder They Come.


----------



## Himself

eagle2250 said:


> This AM it's the Righteous Brother's 1962 to 1974 Anthology CD. Presently tracking, ""King Joe!" Reminds me of days gone by, but never to be forgotten.


Bobby Hatfield dressed Trad, was a regular customer at POSH in Fashion Island.


----------



## CMDC

32rollandrock said:


> Good call. I'm pondering what to put on the turntable when I get home in an hour or so, and reggae seems an excellent call. Perhaps Man In The Hills--always liked Burning Spear.
> 
> MoFi has finally released American Beauty on 45 rpm. I've been waiting for months.


All this Grateful Dead talk lately sent me to the record store last weekend. I was a Dead fan in college (weren't we all, I suppose) but sold all my cd's years ago. Grabbed American Beauty, Workingman's Dead, Blues for Allah, and What A Long Strange Trip Its Been. Just grabbed Mars Hotel Original Masters on ebay.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Duvel said:


> Thanks! I've always wanted a copy of The Harder They Come.


Get it. It is classic.

32 - I like your reggae list. I dig that Bunny Wailer and Peter Tosh record. Harder they Come is _the_ reggae compilation to own. Moving into a different generation I have always loved that Barrington Levy Murderer record (



).


----------



## 32rollandrock

oxford cloth button down said:


> Get it. It is classic.
> 
> 32 - I like your reggae list. I dig that Bunny Wailer and Peter Tosh record. Harder they Come is _the_ reggae compilation to own. Moving into a different generation I have always loved that Barrington Levy Murderer record (
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Funny--I actually don't have a copy of The Harder They Come on vinyl. That will get rectified soon enough. Not reggae, but Juju Music by King Sunny Ade is also vital. Like audio Xanax.


----------



## leisureclass

"And I said, 'Obie, I can understand you wanting my wallet so I don't have any money to spend in the cell, but what do you want my belt for?'

And he said, 'Kid, we don't want any hangings.'

I Said, 'Obie, did you think I was going to hang myself for littering?'

Obie said he was making sure, and friends Obie was, cause he took out the toilet seat so I couldn't hit myself over the head and drown, and he took out the toilet paper so I couldn't bend the bars, roll out the - roll the toilet paper out the window, slide down the roll, and have an escape. Obie was making sure, and it was about four or five hours later that Alice (remember Alice? This is a song about Alice).

Alice came by and with a few nasty words to Obie on the side, bailed us out of jail, and we went back to the church, had a another Thanksgiving dinner that couldn't be beat, and didn't get up until the next morning, when we all had to go to court."

- Arlo Guthrie


----------



## 32rollandrock

Oh, yes. Thanks for reminding me. Headed for the turntable now. Kid.



leisureclass said:


> "And I said, 'Obie, I can understand you wanting my wallet so I don't have any money to spend in the cell, but what do you want my belt for?'
> 
> And he said, 'Kid, we don't want any hangings.'
> 
> I Said, 'Obie, did you think I was going to hang myself for littering?'
> 
> Obie said he was making sure, and friends Obie was, cause he took out the toilet seat so I couldn't hit myself over the head and drown, and he took out the toilet paper so I couldn't bend the bars, roll out the - roll the toilet paper out the window, slide down the roll, and have an escape. Obie was making sure, and it was about four or five hours later that Alice (remember Alice? This is a song about Alice).
> 
> Alice came by and with a few nasty words to Obie on the side, bailed us out of jail, and we went back to the church, had a another Thanksgiving dinner that couldn't be beat, and didn't get up until the next morning, when we all had to go to court."
> 
> - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## Bjorn

Naima, John Coltrane


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

Rock With You- Michael Jackson


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Rock With You- Michael Jackson


Allll niiiight.


----------



## L-feld

32rollandrock said:


> The Ten Essential Reggae Records (in no particular order)
> 
> 1. Catch A Fire--Bob Marley and the Wailers
> 2. Legalize It--Peter Tosh
> 3. Natty Dread--Bob Marley and the Wailers
> 4. Protest--Bunny Wailer
> 6. Live In Paris--Burning Spear
> 7. Unbelievable Sounds--Scotty
> 8. Funky Kingston--Toots and the Maytals
> 9. The Harder They Come--Various Artists
> 10. Right Time--Mighty Diamonds


I would add Jimmy Cliff's first self titled album, Night Nurse by Gregory Hines, Two Sevens Clash by Culture, Chill Out by Black Uhuru.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocle

Roll On Big Mama - Mo Bandy


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

L-feld said:


> I would add Jimmy Cliff's first self titled album, Night Nurse by Gregory Hines, Two Sevens Clash by Culture, Chill Out by Black Uhuru.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't want to set off a "Who can be hipper, by putting a relative obscurity at #1, ahead of the consensus choice?" contest, but _Two Sevens Clash_ would be in my top 5. This is certainly in part because I bought the LP when it came out, so it resonates for me (I was certainly the only boy in my high school with this album, to say nothing of _The Velvet Underground_ or _Easter_, which may account for my overestimation). If you don't like the nasally singing of lots of reggae, or the soggy horns, avoid; if those don't bother you, check it out. Pretty sensible review here: https://pitchfork.com/reviews/albums/10716-two-sevens-clash-the-30th-anniversary-edition/.


----------



## Howard

Neil Sedaka- Laughter In The Rain


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> Allll niiiight.


I have a random playlist on my Pandora.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Heart Like A Wheel by L. Ronstadt. What a gem, especially "It Doesn't Matter Anymore." Putting albums away today, a good-part-of-the-afternoon chore that always ends up with me listening to records I otherwise wouldn't. Ole ELO is up next...


----------



## Monocle

Roberta Flack and Donny Hathaway 1972 duet album . Picked up a mint gatefold while on vacation this weekend. Gonna put it on later tonight..


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Tilton

I've been spinning Bill Withers' Still Bill a lot this weekend.


----------



## Howard

Unchained Melody-Righteous Brothers


----------



## 32rollandrock

In preparation for my record cleaning machine being sent in for servicing, I am trying to clean sufficient albums to tide me over for the four to six weeks it will be in California. Tonight is Guilty Pleasures From The 1970s Night, starting with Jay "In The Sun With Her Dress Undone" Ferguson. Then Mac "It's Warm Where You're Touching Me" Davis--put his version of "In The Ghetto" up against the King's and you'll see that Elvis made the right call in sticking with strings as opposed to expanding the ensemble with banjo and Jew's harp.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Skyrockets in flight!

S-A-T-U-R-D-A-Y Night!


----------



## Duvel

Interesting. 

I listened to side one of the white album this weekend. I couldn't get past it. Maybe I've just listened to it too many times. 

This became more of a leisurely reading weekend. I'm barely one-fifth of the way through THE STORIES OF JOHN CHEEVER, but, my God, it is a fascinating book. Each story reminds me of a short Hitchcock movie; things are normal on the surface, and the plot proceeds rather steadily until there's a surprise crisis or twist that is often horrifying.


----------



## CMDC

Lee Morgan, "The Rumproller."

Over the last several months I've been attempting to fill a pretty sizable gap in my musical knoweldge--classical. I've gone at it several times over the years but never with a whole lot of sustained commitment. Thanks to a great used book/record store near here that offers classical vinyl at $1 each, I've now got a pretty decent collection. Yesterday was for Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique.

Oh, and also Beatles Revolver Mono Remaster. Pretty kick ass.


----------



## Duvel

Really like Lee Morgan, CMDC. Thumbs up! And yeah, I have REVOLVER on mono LP and it totally rocks. Totally.


----------



## Donnie

Rebuilding my iPod music library on Spotify. Currently adding selections from Linda Ronstadt and at this moment listening to Simple Man, Simple Dream off of the Simple Dreams album.


----------



## Monocle

Gerry Gibbs Thrasher Dream Trio new album "We're Back" with Ron Carter and Kenny Barron. I swear Ron Carter is a vampire...the man just keeps going at a high level at 77. Plus he kinda looks like one in certain light..


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Duvel

Why do you say that?



Monocle said:


> Gerry Gibbs Thrasher Dream Trio new album "We're Back" with Ron Carter and Kenny Barron. *I swear Ron Carter is a vampire...*
> 
> Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Monocle

Duvel said:


> Why do you say that?


I clarified my comment in the post. But basically I'm alluding to his agelessness. He amazes me.

Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Duvel

I see, thanks. Always love to see the old great ones going strong.



Monocle said:


> I clarified my comment in the post. But basically I'm alluding to his agelessness. He amazes me.
> 
> Sent from the Underground.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Blind Willie Johnson on Spotify: Blind Willie Johnson - Jesus Make up My Dying Bed. If you have never heard "Dark Was the Night, Cold Was the Ground," which is known throughout the galaxy, you're in for a shock. As indelible a summation of what's possible with a bottleneck and a guitar as "West End Blues" is for the trumpet.


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoons listening pleasure comes from the late great Elvis Presley's Memories; 68 Comeback Collection CD. Presently tracking is "Blue Suede Shoes!"


----------



## Howard

Bobby Brown- Rock With Cha


----------



## yoshi

Ledger's arrangment of "Adam Lay Ybounden" as performed by the Choir of St. Thomas Church.


----------



## roman totale XVII

World of Twist "Quality Street". One of the great bands who never made it, just out of their time, but provided the shoulders for others to stand on. Was lucky enough to see them live twice. Phenomenal. The album suffers flat production and doesn't do them justice, but still a great record.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Holiday Traditions, SiriusXM (147)


----------



## Duvel

Not making much time for music lately. We're on a Netflix binge with Gilmore Girls. God, I love that show, and I'm not embarrassed to admit it.


----------



## Monocle

A nice Brahms piano concerto on Pandora this morning - with Anton Kuerti and the Montreal Metropolitan Orchestra.


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## my19

Monocle said:


> A nice Brahms piano concerto on Pandora this morning - with Anton Kuerti and the Montreal Metropolitan Orchestra.


I'm a bit of a Kuerti fan. Some years back I found a complete set of his Beethoven Sonatas on vinyl (Aquitaine Records). I've thoroughly enjoyed his performances, particularly the Waldstein, which has always been a favorite. I'll have to look for the Brahms.


----------



## Howard

Simple Minds-Don't You Forget About Me


----------



## Shaver

*Zappa! *

C'mon 32rnr -dance with me.

This incredible audio/visual assault is Frank's finest moment.


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are being entertained by Clint Black's Nothin But The Taillights CD. Presently tracking is "Our Kind of Love!"


----------



## Monocle

my19 said:


> I'm a bit of a Kuerti fan. Some years back I found a complete set of his Beethoven Sonatas on vinyl (Aquitaine Records). I've thoroughly enjoyed his performances, particularly the Waldstein, which has always been a favorite. I'll have to look for the Brahms.


As someone who initially was introduced to classical piano thru the numerous recordings and stylings of Arrau and Ciccolini, I have preferred what my ear interprets as the more delicate and restrained Arrau. Kuerti seems to be in that mode. It sounded wonderful. I too am looking to expand my selection of his performances.

Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Patrick06790

New Velvet Underground reissue of third album. I've lost track of how many times I've bought this record. The six disc package also includes two live discs from the Matrix. Some of this material was on "Velvet Underground Live 1969." The mix is much, much better — so much so I thought it was an entirely different performance.

I don't need 37 minutes of "Sister Ray," but it's nice to know I have it. Like that kelly green one button shawl collar blazer I wear once a year.

It also has the songs from "VU" and a couple others in much brighter mixes. 

So that's that.


----------



## Duvel

Nice. I'm a big VU fan myself.



Patrick06790 said:


> New Velvet Underground reissue of third album. I've lost track of how many times I've bought this record. The six disc package also includes two live discs from the Matrix. Some of this material was on "Velvet Underground Live 1969." The mix is much, much better - so much so I thought it was an entirely different performance.
> 
> I don't need 37 minutes of "Sister Ray," but it's nice to know I have it. Like that kelly green one button shawl collar blazer I wear once a year.
> 
> It also has the songs from "VU" and a couple others in much brighter mixes.
> 
> So that's that.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I will dance to FZ any day, any time, anywhere and with anyone. I'm trying to restrain myself and not buy Uncle Meat, which has been on sale for awhile, but I fear I will not be successful.



Shaver said:


> *Zappa! *
> 
> C'mon 32rnr -dance with me.
> 
> This incredible audio/visual assault is Frank's finest moment.


----------



## Howard

Slow Ride-Foghat


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's Fleetwood Mac's Greatest Hits CD. Presently tracking, "Say You Love Me!"


----------



## Duvel

In a VU mood, thanks to Patrick's post above. Gave this a spin last night.


----------



## Howard

LTD- Everytime I Turn Around, Back In Love Again


----------



## Duvel

A perfect day to stay home and spin some vinyl. If only I could. And if I could, I would spin this one again: Unripened (The Velvet Underground & Nico), a cheap vinyl copy of that enormously expensive acetate that sold on eBay a few years back. Sound quality is atrocious but the mixes are interesting.


----------



## Monocle

Ran Blake - Unmarked Van - A Tribute to Sarah Vaughan.


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Mr Humphries

32rollandrock said:


> I will dance to FZ any day, any time, anywhere and with anyone. I'm trying to restrain myself and not buy Uncle Meat, which has been on sale for awhile, but I fear I will not be successful.


My first encounter with that particular music video was at some ungodly hour during a BBC2 music marathon. It was too much for my poor sleep deprived brain, I was having flashbacks of it during the video of Skynyrd's Freebird live at Knebworth


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are listening to The Malt Shop Favorites CD Collection. Presently tracking, "The Lion Sleeps Tonight"....but clearly, the eagle is awake and pounding on the keyboard!


----------



## Howard

Chic-Good Times


----------



## Duvel

It's been a long time since last plopping some Royal Trux on the table. I'm going to see if I still like this stuff. It's either this or Cats and Dogs this morning.


----------



## Duvel

It's interesting to revisit an album you haven't played in years and discover that you like it even more. This is what happened for me with Cats and Dogs. Very fine album! 

I may need to tackle Singles, Live, and Unreleased now.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I can honestly say, I never expected to see Royal Trux mentioned here!


----------



## Duvel

I'm fascinated by their fusion of Sonic Youth and Rolling Stones--as a fan of both of those bands as well.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Sometimes pleasure heads must burn!


----------



## Duvel

Yeah? Tell it to The Birthday Party.


----------



## eagle2250

This AM I am listening to R&B Hits from The 1960's CD. Presently tracking, "Tower of Strength" by Gene McDaniels!


----------



## wacolo

My favorite bargain basement did well for me yesterday. Segovia, John Williams, The Stones and Eddy Arnold. They had two by The Brothers Johnson that I wanted but they were all but destroyed. The Segovias were unopened and the other three were about as close to pristine as I could have hoped. I have listened to all of them twice since yesterday.


----------



## orange fury

Mr Humphries said:


> My first encounter with that particular music video was at some ungodly hour during a BBC2 music marathon. It was too much for my poor sleep deprived brain, I was having flashbacks of it during the video of Skynyrd's Freebird live at Knebworth


Haha, I was watching that video and my first thought was how fun that would be to watch if I was half awake.

listening to Vince Guaraldi. Because OF is boring and listens to jazz 90% of the time, and it's Christmas season.


----------



## Howard

Planet Patrol- Play At Your Own Risk


----------



## eagle2250

This morning it's Country...listening to George Strait's Ocean Front Property collection. Presently tracking, "Someone's Walkin Around Upstairs" and in the eagles roost, that someone must be SWNBO! LOL.


----------



## Monocle

A few Tracks from Chopin - The Complete Waltzes - Stephen Hough 


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Howard

Aretha Franklin- You Make Me Feel Like A Natural Woman


----------



## Donnie

Storm Comin' - The Wailin' Jennys


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Boccherini, _Guitar Quintets_, (one of these may be familiar from the ending of the movie _Master and Commander_), Cuarteto Casals.


----------



## Howard

Panama-Van Halen


----------



## Odradek

Currently listening to The Soft Parade (the song, not the album).
First time in years but now on it's third play in a row.

Have the album on vinyl back at my dad's house. Must dig it out at Christmas.


----------



## 32rollandrock

You don't see these too often, still sealed after all these years. Midway through the inaugural playing, it sounds great.


----------



## Tilton

D'Angelo's Voodoo. 

I've been on a real soul kick lately and I don't think there's been a better modern soul album since Voodoo.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning our musical preference seems to be for Tom Jone's 24 Hours CD. Presently tracking, "Seasons!"


----------



## WouldaShoulda

WOW!!


----------



## Howard

Kingsmen- Louie Louie


----------



## CMDC




----------



## Oldsarge

Mozart piano concerto.


----------



## Shaver

Glenn Gould - good call! A fascinating character who contributed much to the Art.

I recommend to all the documentary 'Genius within: the inner life of Glen Gould'.

If you are familiar with the music then this movie will assist in your understanding of the man. If you are not familiar with his music then this movie will doubtless encourage you to become so.



CMDC said:


>


----------



## eagle2250

Gracious...this morning we are listening to Christmas Favorites Collector's Edition CD. Presently playing, "Step Into Christmas" by Elton John!


----------



## Howard

We Are Family- Sister Sledge


----------



## Mr Humphries

Die Kreuzen - October File


----------



## jph712

All MY Rowdy Friends (Have Settled Down) - Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## Howard

Roger-I Want To Be Your Man


----------



## Duvel

Nice. I need more Jonathon. I don't have his solo stuff.



32rollandrock said:


> You don't see these too often, still sealed after all these years. Midway through the inaugural playing, it sounds great.


----------



## eagle2250

This AM it's The Beach Boy's Little Deuce Coupe/All Summer Long CD. Presently tracking, "Be True To Your School!" Now how Trad is that?


----------



## Howard

Phil Collins-One More Night


----------



## Monocle

Betty Carter - Inside Betty Carter - track: Some Other Time


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Howard

Psychedelic Furs- Heartbreak Beat


----------



## peterc

Howard, you have GOOD taste. The Furs were, and are, awesome!


----------



## Shaver

Howard said:


> Psychedelic Furs- Heartbreak Beat


Why Howard you are a dark horse!

Good call my friend, to which I will add 'I just want to sleep with you'.

That's the song - not an offer.


----------



## Howard

Nappy Dugout-Funkadelic


----------



## Howard

peterc said:


> Howard, you have GOOD taste. The Furs were, and are, awesome!


I'm always listening to Pandora so that's where I get my music.


----------



## Duvel




----------



## Howard

Average White Band-Cut The Cake


----------



## Duvel

Another one from the bootleg vaults:


----------



## Howard

Earth Wind And Fire- Let's Groove


----------



## ran23

Cloudy almost rainy day here. Natalie Merchant with 10,000 Maniacs (1993?)


----------



## Duvel

After the amphetamine rush of THIS YEAR"S MODEL played twice, I'm trying to come down with this


----------



## 32rollandrock

Just ordered the official release (it came out last month). It's the July 12 show. First tour with Ron Wood.



Duvel said:


> Another one from the bootleg vaults:


----------



## Duvel

It's enjoyable stuff. The tour itself was an extravaganza. Even though I never got to one of the shows in '75, it was a blast following it every week in Rolling Stone. Musically, it doesn't hold a candle to the 73 and 72 tours. Ronnie sounds like he'd never picked up a guitar before, unfortunately. Nevertheless, it's still entertaining.


----------



## WillBarrett

lots and lots of Christmas music - King's College, Robert Shaw Chorale, the Chieftains - lots of pop standards....


----------



## Shaver

A brief reminiscence this morning. My old band, it's Uncle Shaver rocking out on lead guitar.


----------



## Howard

Spinners-I'll Be Around


----------



## Duvel

I hope to do a little record shop prowling over my 2-week holiday break. I know I could probably find things online but it is so much nicer to grab the thing in a store. I'm hoping to find a copy of the UK release of THIS YEAR'S MODEL on LP.


----------



## Howard

Bobby Brown-My Perogative


----------



## Bjorn

The Troubled Three
Live 

Swedish rockabilly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

I don't remember where or when I got this one, but it's been in the stacks for a long while. Japanese Toshiba/EMI reissue.
Untitled by pass the peas, on Flickr


----------



## Duvel

I have a great many Blue Note records but no Jimmy Smith. I must track some down. A record store visit is coming up very quickly on my horizon.


----------



## gamma68

Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> I don't remember where or when I got this one, but it's been in the stacks for a long while. Japanese Toshiba/EMI reissue.
> Untitled by pass the peas, on Flickr


That's some great stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

So lucky to have this record in this condition!
Untitled by pass the peas, on Flickr


----------



## zeppacoustic

U2 covering Darlene Love's "Christmas (Baby Please Come Home)." Forgot what an absolutely smoking cover this is.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Duvel said:


> I have a great many Blue Note records but no Jimmy Smith. I must track some down. A record store visit is coming up very quickly on my horizon.


Midnight Special, Back At The Chicken Shack, and Home Cookin' are all great BN studio outings. If you can find Live At The Village Gate on the Metro label, that's a great burner, too!


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

One more. Since we're already listening to OP, this one may be my favorite. 
Untitled by pass the peas, on Flickr


----------



## Duvel

Thank you!



Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> Midnight Special, Back At The Chicken Shack, and Home Cookin' are all great BN studio outings. If you can find Live At The Village Gate on the Metro label, that's a great burner, too!


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Sutliff Great Outdoors/Carter Hall in the Savinelli 506 Antique Shell and an Old Grand Dad Manhattan and we're on to this one. B-side wins again.
Untitled by pass the peas, on Flickr


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Lefty.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Donny Lytle wasn't much bigger than his bass. Paycheck.


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we're listening to one of Elvis's Gospel CD's. Presently playing, "We Call On Him!" What's better than gospel tunes on a Sunday morning?


----------



## Howard

Glenn Jones-Finesse


----------



## Duvel

It's fun to bring out the old ex-Beatlles solo singles now and then.


----------



## my19

Currently spinning: The Great Songs of Christmas, the first of Goodyear's annual holiday offerings in 1961. Many classics on this, but for my siblings and I, the absolute favorite was Burl Ives' 'Twelve Days of Christmas,' a song that so annoyed our Dad that he'd leave the room as soon as Burl began to croon.


----------



## Patrick06790

Mix disc of Brian Eno from his early days, with tracks from "Before and After Science," "Another Green World, "Taking Tiger Mountain by STrategy," "Here Come the Warm Jets," and the version of "Tomorrow Never Knows" from "801 Live."


----------



## Howard

Barry White- Can't Get Enough Of Your Love


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon it's seasonal music, The Christmas Favorites Collectors CD. Presently playing, an instrumental rendition of "The First Noel!" Nice, so very nice.


----------



## Howard

Main Ingredient- Evening Of Love


----------



## Duvel

Blondie ~ _Parallel Lines _(LP)


----------



## Duvel

Getting into the holiday spirit: Velvet Underground & Nico ~ _(self-titled) _(mono version, LP reissue)


----------



## Howard

Janet Jackson- Pleasure Principle


----------



## mfs

Today, out here on the coast - 'The Best Christmas Album in the world ... Ever'


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Don't know if this was ever released as a long player. I have the super convenient digital download.


----------



## Duvel

Kenny Burrell ~ _Midnight Blue _(CD)


----------



## Duvel

Brain Eno ~ _Another Green World _(LP)


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Another digital download.


----------



## Duvel




----------



## eagle2250

At this very moment I am enjoying listening to none other than the Wife, putzing around the house singing various Christmas carols intended to be heard by no one other than herself. Little does she realize she has gained an audience of one!


----------



## Howard

Guy- Wanna Get With You


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Drinkin' Wine


----------



## eagle2250

This AM it's The Statler Brothers Today's Gospel Favorites CD. Presently tracking, "Just A Little Talk With Jesus."


----------



## Howard

Earth Wind And Fire- In The Stone


----------



## Duvel

How do you go from SImon & Garfunkel's _Greatest Hits_ to The Cure's _Standing on a Beach: The Singles_ on the same Saturday morning? Hand over the DJ reins to Duvel.


----------



## Duvel

The Smiths ~ _The Queen is Dead _ LP


----------



## Howard

Pebbles-Girlfriend


----------



## Monocle

I spun Actual Miles - the Best of Don Henley a few times last week. Some of the songs are worn out, but I still love Sunset Grill and The End Of Innocence. Can't help it.


----------



## Duvel

Talking Heads ~ _CBS 1975 Demos_


----------



## Howard

Johnny Kemp-Just Got Paid


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Maze Featuring Frankie Beverly- the Look in Your Eyes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Duvel said:


> How do you go from SImon & Garfunkel's _Greatest Hits_ to The Cure's _Standing on a Beach: The Singles_ on the same Saturday morning? Hand over the DJ reins to Duvel.


That Cure cassette was the soundtrack to many a parking session with my H.S. girlfriend (junior year).



Duvel said:


> The Smiths ~ _The Queen is Dead _ LP


Another great classic.


----------



## Topsider

Duvel said:


> How do you go from SImon & Garfunkel's _Greatest Hits_ to The Cure's _Standing on a Beach: The Singles_ on the same Saturday morning? Hand over the DJ reins to Duvel.





Duvel said:


> The Smiths ~ _The Queen is Dead _ LP


Wait...how old did you say you were, again?


----------



## Duvel

I'm not sure I did say, unless it's in my profile. I'll be 60 this month. What does that have to do with the records I play on my turntable?



Topsider said:


> Wait...how old did you say you were, again?


----------



## Howard

War-All Day Music


----------



## g3org3y

Some 'classic' Floyd - Dark Side and Wish You Were Here (imo their best albums).


----------



## Howard

Tone LOC- Funky Cold Medina


----------



## Topsider

Duvel said:


> I'm not sure I did say, unless it's in my profile. I'll be 60 this month. What does that have to do with the records I play on my turntable?


I seem to recall you saying that you voted for Goldwater in '64 in another post not so long ago, although I can't seem to locate it using AAAT's search feature. Voting age in '64 would've put you closer to 70 than 60, which would be an odd demographic for The Smiths and The Cure.

I'm 49, FWIW. Both of those groups were huge when I was in college in the 80's.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

OK: who saw the Smiths live back in the day?


----------



## Topsider

SlideGuitarist said:


> OK: who saw the Smiths live back in the day?


Never saw them, but one of my most memorable concerts from back in the day was U2, on Dec. 5th, 1981 - at the Fountain Street Church in Grand Rapids, MI. This was well before U2's arena days.


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon we are being entertained by Barry Mann from the Malt Shop Favorites Collection, as he sings "Who Put The Bomp (In the Bomp, Bomp, Bomp)"....what else is one to do, late on a snowy afternoon?


----------



## Duvel

I was joking about the Goldwater thing. I was all ov 9 in 1964. My parents were devoted Democrats and we, as a family, watched the '64 election returns in glee as LBJ swept up with his lnadslide. (I understand there was some consternation among the Skull and Bones Society members of trad forums over my failed joke, and so I deleted the post. One senior member in particular wrote to me of "wasting electrons.")

I still don't see what age has to do with musical tastes though. I hope when I'm 70 that I might still find new music to enjoy and add to my record collection, regardless of what decade it's from. 
In my record collecting history, the first "current" LP I ever purchased was Sgt Pepper's Lonely Heart Clubs Band around 1968 when I was 13. (I still own it and play it--it is in great condition. I also own other pressings that I've collected over the years. My next purchase after that was a numbered white alum on Apple, and likewise, I've picked up different pressings over the years--I owa 6 copies and my favorite and the best-sounding is the 1984-5 German Apple issue DMM pressing.) My most recent acquisition was last year's Boards of Canada release (not as good as Music Has the Right to Children). I've always kept up on current music, although I've really lost track of things much past the early 2000s.

My interest in music and my record collecting habit was never defined by what stage of life I was in, although I admit that I had much more spare time to haunt record stores and to listen to music when I was in high school and college. It's always been a priority of mine to seek out music, new music, to hear it "live" when possible, to collect it in a meaningful physical format, to find the radio stations that played it. As well, in my 30s, I started delving back into the jazz of the 50s and 60s that I had overlooked or that never spoke to me at the time.

I hope that helps!



Topsider said:


> I seem to recall you saying that you voted for Goldwater in '64 in another post not so long ago, although I can't seem to locate it using AAAT's search feature. Voting age in '64 would've put you closer to 70 than 60, which would be an odd demographic for The Smiths and The Cure.
> 
> I'm 49, FWIW. Both of those groups were huge when I was in college in the 80's.


----------



## Topsider

Duvel said:


> I was joking about the Goldwater thing. I was all ov 9 in 1964. My parents were devoted Democrats and we, as a family, watched the '64 election returns in glee as LBJ swept up with his lnadslide. (I understand there was some consternation among the Skull and Bones Society members of trad forums over my failed joke, and so I deleted the post. One senior member in particular wrote to me of "wasting electrons.")
> 
> I still don't see what age has to do with musical tastes though. I hope when I'm 70 that I might still find new music to enjoy and add to my record collection, regardless of what decade it's from.
> In my record collecting history, the first "current" LP I ever purchased was Sgt Pepper's Lonely Heart Clubs Band around 1968 when I was 13. (I still own it and play it--it is in great condition. I also own other pressings that I've collected over the years. My next purchase after that was a numbered white alum on Apple, and likewise, I've picked up different pressings over the years--I owa 6 copies and my favorite and the best-sounding is the 1984-5 German Apple issue DMM pressing.) My most recent acquisition was last year's Boards of Canada release (not as good as Music Has the Right to Children). I've always kept up on current music, although I've really lost track of things much past the early 2000s.
> 
> My interest in music and my record collecting habit was never defined by what stage of life I was in, although I admit that I had much more spare time to haunt record stores and to listen to music when I was in high school and college. It's always been a priority of mine to seek out music, new music, to hear it "live" when possible, to collect it in a meaningful physical format, to find the radio stations that played it. As well, in my 30s, I started delving back into the jazz of the 50s and 60s that I had overlooked or that never spoke to me at the time.
> 
> I hope that helps!


It does. And, like you, I've pretty much lost touch with contemporary music after the turn of the century.


----------



## 32rollandrock

g3org3y said:


> Some 'classic' Floyd - Dark Side and Wish You Were Here (imo their best albums).


Not sure I agree--I'm partial to Pipers. It's the one that's grown on me more than any other over the years. You really can't go wrong, though, until everything they did after The Wall.

Lotsa stuff these past few days. Highlights were Hot Buttered Soul, Turn On The Music Machine, Rock Steady and Watermelon, Chicken and Gritz.


----------



## Duvel

Agree with you, 32. I had to stay away from the Dark Side for a long time because radio basically killed it for me. And an old college roommate who played it every night before he went to bed. And I mean, every night.


----------



## Shaver

Pink Floyd? Gah! Give. Me. Strength.

Rock 'n' roll:


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Saw Sweet last summer. They were a riot.


----------



## Reuben

Headbangers & Boneheads, from Brian Dullaghan & The Funky Fossil Band


----------



## Duvel

Teenage Fanclub ~_Bandwagonesque _ (CD)


----------



## L-feld

Duvel said:


> Teenage Fanclub ~_Bandwagonesque _ (CD)


GREAT ALBUM!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Reuben said:


> Headbangers & Boneheads, from Brian Dullaghan & The Funky Fossil Band


Wow...synthesized banjo.


----------



## Reuben

SlideGuitarist said:


> Wow...synthesized banjo.


It's a special kind of wonderful. We had the cassette when I was younger and I played it so much the tape eventually wore through and snapped. Either that or my poor, beleaguered parents snipped it with a pair of scissors.


----------



## Duvel

It was overshadowed by other things in 1991. It deserved (and still does) more recognition. The Sweetheart and I finally got a chance to see them about 3 years ago at the 930 Club in D.C. They still rock.



L-feld said:


> GREAT ALBUM!


----------



## Howard

Jimmy Ruffin- I Want Her Love


----------



## roman totale XVII

Duvel said:


> Teenage Fanclub ~_Bandwagonesque _ (CD)


The first CD format album I ever bought. On the same day as my new Sony CD player. It is a great album - it's been a while so will give it a spin tomorrow.

'Bat Chain Puller' by Captain Beefheart today.


----------



## Duvel

A Beefheart fan! That's a good one. I think my favorite is still Safe as Milk, though.

I have to play Bandwagonesque every year about this time. It just seems to fit. That song about assassinating December. And of course, it was released around this time of year or a little earlier. That's the way it is for me with a lot of albums, especially the ones that I pick up new around their release time--they always sound particularly good during the season I originally bought them. I wonder if this is true for other people who collect/listen to music?



roman totale XVII said:


> The first CD format album I ever bought. On the same day as my new Sony CD player. It is a great album - it's been a while so will give it a spin tomorrow.
> 
> 'Bat Chain Puller' by Captain Beefheart today.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Hard to pick a favorite, but I'm partial to Spotlight Kid, the first Beefheart record I heard. You always remember your first time...



Duvel said:


> A Beefheart fan! That's a good one. I think my favorite is still Safe as Milk, though.
> 
> I have to play Bandwagonesque every year about this time. It just seems to fit. That song about assassinating December. And of course, it was released around this time of year or a little earlier. That's the way it is for me with a lot of albums, especially the ones that I pick up new around their release time--they always sound particularly good during the season I originally bought them. I wonder if this is true for other people who collect/listen to music?


----------



## Shaver

All time great rock n roll lyrics #10

*I drive a Rolls Royce
Cause it's good for my voice*


----------



## Odradek

Shaver said:


> *I drive a Rolls Royce
> Cause it's good for my voice*


----------



## 32rollandrock

Kind of Blue.


----------



## Duvel

Lke this?


----------



## Howard

Steve Arrington- Dancing In The Key Of Life


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Untitled by pass the peas, on Flickr


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> Lke this?


Yup. I was inspired after spotting a pretty good sale on the newest Legacy pressing. Hmm--I wonder what condition mine is in. So I gave it a spin to see if I should get a new copy--embarrassed to say, I hadn't played it in years. It proved sublime.

Depending on how old your copy is, it could be worth a mint. Thrashed original pressings go for $50 or more. I was poking around last night and saw a few originals in good condition with $600-plus asking prices.


----------



## Duvel

I don't think I have anything that valuable. That's a recent pressing spinning there, maybe the legacy copy? I'll have to check tonight at home. I have a few other copies, but just reissues. I do have some fairly decent original pressings of some other LPs, in mono, including Milestones. A bunch of others but just your typical recent reissue.



32rollandrock said:


> Yup. I was inspired after spotting a pretty good sale on the newest Legacy pressing. Hmm--I wonder what condition mine is in. So I gave it a spin to see if I should get a new copy--embarrassed to say, I hadn't played it in years. It proved sublime.
> 
> Depending on how old your copy is, it could be worth a mint. Thrashed original pressings go for $50 or more. I was poking around last night and saw a few originals in good condition with $600-plus asking prices.


----------



## 32rollandrock




----------



## WillBarrett

Now that Christmas is officially over, the iPhone is loaded with jazz.

Lee Morgan - The Sidewinder
Miles Davis - Nefertiti and Round About Midnight
John Coltrane - Coltrane Blues
Billie Holiday - Lady in Satin


----------



## Duvel

I haven't figured out how to get my records into my phone. I keep hearing all this talk about loading music into a phone.


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are being entertained by the Everly Brothers. Presently tracking, Devoted To You!" I can't help but think that at times such as this, the old groups, the old songs...are the best.


----------



## 32rollandrock

eagle2250 said:


> This AM we are being entertained by the Everly Brothers. Presently tracking, Devoted To You!" I can't help but think that at times such as this, the old groups, the old songs...are the best.


Agreed. Was thinking the same thing whilst listening to Buck Owens last night.


----------



## Howard

Deele- Body Talk


----------



## eagle2250

32rollandrock said:


> Agreed. Was thinking the same thing whilst listening to Buck Owens last night.


You, Sir, have inspired me. This AM Hank Williams is entertaining us from his Original Singles Collection. Presently tracking, "Crazy Heart!"


----------



## 32rollandrock

eagle2250 said:


> You, Sir, have inspired me. This AM Hank Williams is entertaining us from his Original Singles Collection. Presently tracking, "Crazy Heart!"


Thanks. If I might, a bit more inspiration:

Gunfighter Ballads and Trail Songs--Marty Robbins. I love, love, love this record.
Guitars and Cadillacs--Dwight Yoakam. Arguably does Buck Owens better than Buck Owens does.
Grievous Angel--Gram Parsons. Close to a perfect album, regardless of genre
Red Headed Stranger--Willie Nelson. Almost like reading a book the storytelling is so good
Absolute Torch and Twang--k.d. lang. Not necessarily country, but better than what passes for country these days

I'm starting to delve into Emmylou Harris. Listened to Blue Kentucky Girl a couple days ago, which I found uneven.


----------



## CMDC

Love me some Emmylou. Saw her with Elvis Costello a few years back. I'm sure you know the Gram Parsons connection. To add to the Gram discography, of course Byrds Sweetheart of the Rodeo.


----------



## Monocle

Spent some time on hold this morning with Customer Care India. It seems the only "on hold " music they have in Delhi is Kenny G "Songbird" - I would very much like that song to be permanently expunged from the world. 


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Howard

Bill Summers & Summer's Heat- Call It What You Want


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

This little number a dear friend picked up for me at a record shop in Fortaleza. One of those super lightweight flexible vinyl records, but damn if it doesn't sound like a heavyweight! 
Untitled by pass the peas, on Flickr
Untitled by pass the peas, on Flickr


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Deep groove.
Untitled by pass the peas, on Flickr


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

One of those horrible shrill mid-80s Sony digitally mastered reissues. Sound good to me.
Untitled by pass the peas, on Flickr


----------



## Duvel

Kenny Dorham ~ _Afro-Cuban _(LP, recent reissue) Blue Note 1535


----------



## Howard

New Edition- Jealous Girl


----------



## Duvel

Very much a product of the 1990s, but still, one of my favorite AmRep label LPs. Pleasing Blue Note Records type album cover art, too.


----------



## Howard

Get Down On It- Kool And The Gang


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to voice of country crooner Neal McCoy's No Doubt About It CD. Presently playing, "Small Up and Simple Down!" This stuff is so authentic I can almost smell the barnyard on the soles of my house shoes, LOL. 

Neal McCoy is the country singer who caught a lot of flack from his peers for the sharply creased, unfaded bluejeans and crisp white shirts he was known to wear for his stage performances!


----------



## Duvel

From the second great quintet. And yes, I am the proud owner of the original pressing Columbia *mono* LP.


----------



## Howard

D Train-Something's On Your Mind


----------



## Duvel

The Jesus and Mary Chain ~ _Peel Sessions _ LP


----------



## David J. Cooper

I missed the second half of Seahawks v. Packers to see this:



He is great but I would have liked to see the end of the game.


----------



## Howard

Sly And The Family Stone-Family Affair


----------



## CMDC

David J. Cooper said:


> I missed the second half of Seahawks v. Packers to see this:
> 
> He is great but I would have liked to see the end of the game.


Well, I for one would have happily traded places with you rather than watch the Pack have a colossal melt down. Ugh.

New releases today. Both in nice vinyl editions, especially the S-K.


----------



## Duvel

Nice, CMDC. I've been hearing a lot about the new Sleater-Kinney.


----------



## Shaver

Leaning in your corner like a candidate for wax
Sidewalk social scientist don't get no satisfaction from your cigarette
​


----------



## Howard

James Brown-Payback


----------



## ThePopinjay

Duvel said:


> Nice, CMDC. I've been hearing a lot about the new Sleater-Kinney.


Ditto, very cool.

Stopped by the local book/record store and picked up some Modern Jazz Quartet Lps as well as Steve Earle's Copperhead Road


----------



## ran23

too lazy to change the CD in the player, TigerLily 1995, Natalie Merchant's fist solo album??


----------



## Howard

Frantique- Strut Your Funky Stuff


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Untitled by pass the peas, on Flickr


----------



## Duvel

Nice. Is that an Andy Warhol cover?


----------



## Duvel




----------



## Duvel




----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Duvel said:


> Nice. Is that an Andy Warhol cover?


The watercolor does kind of resemble his style at the time, but he typically signed his stuff (prominently).

This one is discretely credited to Jules Maidoff (painter) and Paul Bacon.


----------



## Howard

Guy-My Fantasy


----------



## Duvel




----------



## Duvel

I'm recalling this morning just how much I adore this band and their great LOVELESS album.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> I'm recalling this morning just how much I adore this band and their great LOVELESS album.


That takes me back to grad school! I still love that album!

Right now: Jean Redpath, _Frae my ain Countrie_ .


----------



## Duvel

Spinning it again this morning.


----------



## Howard

Tears For Fears-Start of The Breakdown


----------



## CMDC

Great call on the MBV

One of the great things about the vinyl revival is how creative some bands are being with their releases. Great packaging, bonus tracks, artwork, etc. The new Belle and Sebastian can be had as a 4 LP edition. Really well done.


----------



## Shaver

Black Arabs funk up the Sex Pistols.

There's no point in asking (Dooopy do ***) 

We're so pretty (were vacant, were vacant) vacant.


----------



## Howard

Cars-Shake It Up


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Untitled by pass the peas, on Flickr


----------



## Howard

Bon Jovi-I'll Be There For You


----------



## Duvel

Listening to my edited version of Bowie's _Let's Dance. _I taped the first three songs, plus Criminal Minds and Cat People, and also added my DJ version of China Girl, just slowed way down (far down on the pitch slide) so that Bowie sounds like Iggy on downers and the band is taking it reaallll easy.

Just your shut your mouse...


----------



## zeppacoustic

Duvel said:


> Listening to my edited version of Bowie's _Let's Dance. _I taped the first three songs, plus Criminal Minds and Cat People, and also added my DJ version of China Girl, just slowed way down (far down on the pitch slide) so that Bowie sounds like Iggy on downers and the band is taking it reaallll easy.
> 
> Just your shut your mouse...


Nice! Happen to be listening to some _Hunky Dory_ myself today.


----------



## vwguy

Duvel said:


> I'm recalling this morning just how much I adore this band and their great LOVELESS album.


A classic for sure. Did you get their recent release?

Brian


----------



## Duvel

No, but it is on my wish list. I just can't get past the price tag for the LP copy. I could buy a new Brooks Brothers shirt for that.



vwguy said:


> A classic for sure. Did you get their recent release?
> 
> Brian


----------



## Howard

Peter Gabriel-Big Time


----------



## Duvel

I like it better than John's. I mean, if we're going to do some primal screaming, let's do some primal screaming. Headphones only, though, as someone I live with has less tolerance for it.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Ramshackle Glory - First Song


----------



## Duvel

This one got the Natural Beauty and me through our first rough winter, last year, on the prairie. There's something about it that lifts you out.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> No, but it is on my wish list. I just can't get past the price tag for the LP copy. I could buy a new Brooks Brothers shirt for that.


The shirt will wear out. The album is BIFL. Once you spend $50 or so for a record, it gets a lot easier to keep doing it.

Dave's Picks 13 arrived today. Listening to it now and remembering how great Wall of Sound era Dead can be. And yes, this means I finally got a CD player hooked up. Not a proud day...


----------



## Duvel

32rollandrock said:


> The shirt will wear out. The album is BIFL. Once you spend $50 or so for a record, it gets a lot easier to keep doing it.


That could be what I'm afraid of.



32rollandrock said:


> Dave's Picks 13 arrived today. Listening to it now and remembering how great Wall of Sound era Dead can be.* And yes, this means I finally got a CD player hooked up. Not a proud day..*.


You are the man! I mean it. You held out this long!? I thought I was doing well to hold out until 1989.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> You are the man! I mean it. You held out this long!? I thought I was doing well to hold out until 1989.


I've had one in the past but not for nearly ten years.


----------



## Shaver

The Normal- Warm Leatherette: a masterpiece of early electronica, released in 1978.

*"A tear of petrol is in your eye - t**he hand brake penetrates your thigh"*


----------



## immanuelrx

Celia Cruz - Carnaval


----------



## Odradek

Shaver said:


> The Normal- Warm Leatherette: a masterpiece of early electronica, released in 1978.
> 
> *"A tear of petrol is in your eye - t**he hand brake penetrates your thigh"*


I was thinking that Cronenberg must have watched that video a few times before making the Crash movie, but on checking Wikipedia, I see the song was inspired by the book.

Anyhow, for something with a slightly funkier beat, here's Tina Turner giving it loads, back in 1975, with Ike lurking in the back row.
Check out the kaftans on the sax section.


----------



## Shaver

^ Funk? How about some P-Funk?

G-G-G-G-_Give it to me George!!!_


----------



## Howard

Yes-Owner Of A Lonely Heart


----------



## Patrick06790

The Gun Club's first album


----------



## Duvel

^ Wow. Yes. That is a favorite.


----------



## Duvel

I have many CDs from that big dark time in my life when I couldn't find records, 1992-1998 or so. I've replaced some CDs with LP copies but I also figure, if the original issue was intentionally CD, then that's the format I should stick with for that release. I dislike LP reissues of stuff that orginally was intended for CD release only.



32rollandrock said:


> I've had one in the past but not for nearly ten years.


----------



## Howard

Adam Ant-Goody Two Shoes


----------



## Odradek

3rd Bass - The Cactus Album


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> I have many CDs from that big dark time in my life when I couldn't find records, 1992-1998 or so. I've replaced some CDs with LP copies but I also figure, if the original issue was intentionally CD, then that's the format I should stick with for that release. I dislike LP reissues of stuff that orginally was intended for CD release only.


I suspect that this is sound thinking. If it was recorded digitally, I'm not sure that going analogue would result in any gains.


----------



## Howard

Eddie Rabbit- I Love A Rainy Night


----------



## SlideGuitarist

These guys from North Africa were a sensation a few years ago; they're even better now: Tinariwen - Ouallahila Ar Tesninam


----------



## 32rollandrock




----------



## Howard

U2-I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For


----------



## Duvel

Sly!!



32rollandrock said:


>


----------



## 32rollandrock

I loathe the Grammys. Mrs. 32 feels differently, however, and so we usually end up watching the show. Was glad I did last night. Annie Lennox absolutely crushed it:


----------



## Duvel

Same here. Then again the Natural Beauty and I loathe most things on mainstream television, but especially awards shows. There is just a lot about popular culture these days that we don't get.



32rollandrock said:


> *I loathe the Grammys. *Mrs. 32 feels differently, however, and so we usually end up watching the show. Was glad I did last night. Annie Lennox absolutely crushed it:


----------



## Howard

Price-When Doves Cry


----------



## Howard

Corey Hart-Sunglasses At Night


----------



## Odradek

Just picked up Bruce Springsteen's "The River" on vinyl for £5 in an Oxfam shop. 
The staple of just about every teenage party I ever went to.


----------



## CMDC

That is one of those albums that really opens up on a really good system. When I got my new setup last year this album was one that really blew my mind.



32rollandrock said:


>


----------



## Howard

Tempted-Squeeze


----------



## 32rollandrock

CMDC said:


> That is one of those albums that really opens up on a really good system. When I got my new setup last year this album was one that really blew my mind.


Truly a desert island disc. And happy to report that Sly has finally gotten justice: https://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/sly-stone-awarded-5-million-in-royalty-lawsuit-20150128

Unfortunately, he's apt to spend it all on crack. Nonetheless, he's really one of America's greatest musical geniuses.


----------



## Shaver

Forgive me the recording quality (this was originally recorded on a wax cylinder in 1919) but here we have a voice that will endure for as long as men have ears.

Ms Rosa Ponselle treats us to a sublime version of Verdi's Tacea la notte placida. The whole piece is a delight but especially the articulations commencing at 2:55 which should induce a tremble in even the hardest heart.


----------



## Scottish Trad

Music I have been listening to recently which has a Trad feel to it:

Leonard Bernstein's Mahler symphonies










As well as being one of the best interpreters, LB was also a bit of a Trad style icon.

Karajan's Beethoven

Another man with a great sense of style, both musical and sartorial...










Not to mention quite a bit of jazz from the early 60's (Bill Evans, Miles Davis, Dave Brubeck), and some Bach from Glenn Gould!

Should be listening to it on LP but they are all in storage (as is the Linn LP12) as I have a 2 year old running around the house, so it's all iPod at the moment.


----------



## Howard

Harold Faltermeyer-Axel F


----------



## 32rollandrock

Where would we be without him? A pretty amazing guy. RIP

https://www.theverge.com/2015/2/8/8000965/audio-engineer-joseph-grado-dead-at-age-90


----------



## Duvel

Oh, man. I have two sets of his phones and one of his carts. They're still going strong.


----------



## CMDC

^I had a Grado cartridge on my old turntable and have a pair of his headphones. Great stuff.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Bummer. I'm setting up my Grado Prestige cartridge tomorrow in homage. Meanwhile, through a lowly Stanton 500E: 

__
https://flic.kr/p/qS9u4p
Untitled by pass the peas, on Flickr


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
That's a great record.


----------



## 32rollandrock

But man cannot live by jazz alone.



Mrs. 32 is at a Republican function tonight that I cannot attend, and so, left to my own devices, I have chosen loud. Hendrix will be next...


----------



## Duvel

Hold on. I didn't think Republicans were allowed inside your state borders.


----------



## eagle2250

LOL. Jeez Louise, 32R&R, what a coincidence...I too am married to a Republican!


----------



## 32rollandrock

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Jeez Louise, 32R&R, what a coincidence...I too am married to a Republican!


Shocking.

For the record, I don't attend, or skip, political functions, Republican or Democratic, due to political beliefs (or lack thereof). I work in the media and so must remain neutral. No yard signs, no campaign contributions, no clothing with depictions of donkeys or elephants. The latter is the biggest sacrifice. I've had to pass on some really cool emblematic ties.


----------



## CMDC

A critique offered only in the most sincere friendship...

I have seen several of your postings with photos of the stereo setup and have, to this point, held my tongue. My eyes are always drawn to your album shelving, for, as an album junkie I cannot but help to look. I can't help but notice that your albums are "naked." That is, they are not protected with plastic sleeves. As I see some worrisome damage to the top end of your copy of "Moving Pictures," might I suggest practicing "safe storage"?

Weird Rush story. I have never been much of a fan although I will admit that "Tom Sawyer" kicks some ass. On each of my last 3 business trips--a span of over a year--the Rush documentary "Beyond the Lighted Stage" has been on TV at my hotel. Having nothing much better to do I've plowed through it each time. Not a bad watch, as rockumentaries go, but a somewhat alarming coincidence.



32rollandrock said:


> But man cannot live by jazz alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. 32 is at a Republican function tonight that I cannot attend, and so, left to my own devices, I have chosen loud. Hendrix will be next...


----------



## Duvel

I noticed that, too. Seeing an album cover sans sleeve, to me, is like the sound of fingernails on chalkboard. Yikes.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> I noticed that, too. Seeing an album cover sans sleeve, to me, is like the sound of fingernails on chalkboard. Yikes.


Thanks for bringing this up, and no offense taken. It's a point that others have raised. I do not care what a record looks like. I care what it sounds like. Given that I have never sold and never will sell any of my records, the condition of the covers seems a moot point. In the future, I will try to aim the camera so that it doesn't capture the nudist colony that is my record collection.

As for Rush, Moving Pictures and Permanent Waves were the pinnacle. Red Barchetta can be a downright dangerous song. I sometimes play it before a motorcycle ride, and even when I don't, it will go through my head while riding much faster than I should be riding.


----------



## Duvel

LOL. No, I was exaggerating for effect. It's not quite that bad. Myself, I have an archivist approach to my collection. I'm a little obsessed about keeping them preserved close to their original condition, including the covers. This isn't for investment resale purposes--I'll never sell them! I just enjoy having it that way.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> LOL. No, I was exaggerating for effect. It's not quite that bad. Myself, I have an archivist approach to my collection. I'm a little obsessed about keeping them preserved close to their original condition, including the covers. This isn't for investment resale purposes--I'll never sell them! I just enjoy having it that way.


Mrs. 32 is urging that she and I create an index, which would actually be very helpful. More than once, I've purchased a record only to discover that I already had it. What she doesn't know is, the index I have in mind would include recording the pressing information from the dead wax, which would involve taking every record out of its sleeve, holding it up to the light and squinting hard. We would either be blind or dead of old age before we finished.


----------



## CMDC

^You know you have a problem--I have this--when you have to call your wife from the record store and tell her to go down to the record shelves and see if you already have something. I haven't yet had to ask her to distinguish between pressings--"Is the cover a thick, kind of laminated, one? Is it a gatefold?" If it ever gets to this I think she'll probably divorce me.


----------



## Duvel

I belong to this club, too. I own five copies of Aja, for reasons a few years ago that now are unclear to me. I couldn't tell you now which pressing is the better sounding one!

But yeah, Mrs D does not "get" why I want different copies of the same record. "Dear, this copy of the white album contains the uncensored poster." Blank stare.

Most of my albums are cataloged on Rate Your Music, which helps a little in sorting out what I have and don't have.

Then again, Mrs D does not "get" why I want new striped shirts. "Don't you already have a blue-striped shirt?" "That's a university stripe. This is a banker stripe." Blank stare.


----------



## 32rollandrock

CMDC said:


> ^You know you have a problem--I have this--when you have to call your wife from the record store and *ask* her to go down to the record shelves and see if you already have something. I haven't yet had to ask her to distinguish between pressings--"Is the cover a thick, kind of laminated, one? Is it a gatefold?" If it ever gets to this I think she'll probably divorce me.


FTFY

It was Mrs. 32's idea to do the index, which I thought was really cool. She's a keeper.


----------



## Howard

Styx-Mr.Roboto


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

I've been practicing safe record use since jump. Primarily to keep the filthy ones from sullying the pristine ones. One can't be too careful, you know.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

This is the only record I own that I've not immediately ripped out of shrink wrap and sleeved. I thought I had until I dug it out, turns out shrink wrap is still intact. I think I've always had an eye on selling this one, because it's just not my favorite (and it's still in shrink wrap), but a high-profile sample makes it pretty collectible. Giving it a spin now to see if it's worth keeping. Like most records, this is one of those "b-side wins again" joints, but I think this is the first time I've started it on the A. Let's see what happens.
Untitled by pass the peas, on Flickr


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Meh. Nothing special.


----------



## 32rollandrock

It's guilty pleasure night:


----------



## Howard

Bruce Springsteen- I'm On Fire


----------



## Howard

Guns N Roses-Sweet Child O Mine


----------



## Howard

32rollandrock said:


> It's guilty pleasure night:


What song on the album?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Howard said:


> What song on the album?


Get Into The Groove


----------



## BillyB

Bud Powell, "Time Waits" - RVG Edition


----------



## BillyB

Oscar Peterson, "Night Train" - Bonus Track Version


----------



## Himself

A mix of classic jazz from the 30s-50s.


----------



## BillyB

Himself said:


> A mix of classic jazz from the 30s-50s.


I have an extensive Jazz collection from that era. Vinyl of course. Lots of standard artists like Bix Beiderbecke.

When you get into Standards from the 40's and 50's then you are into Bing Crosby and Sinatra, as well as Jazz Classics from Dave Brubeck and Charlie Yardbird Parker.

Currently spinning;

Parker and Davis, "For Keeps"


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

The Stooges "Fun House"


----------



## Shaver

Never, ever, loses its sparkle.


YoungSoulRebel said:


> The Stooges "Fun House"


----------



## BillyB

In keeping with the day;

Chet Baker, "My Funny Valentine"


----------



## Howard

Tears For Fears-Shout!


----------



## Howard

32rollandrock said:


> Get Into The Groove


love that song.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I've been on a Stone Roses kick today.


----------



## Shaver

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I've been on a Stone Roses kick today.


Hopefully by 'kick' you mean kicking the band....?

They are contenders for the prize 'most appalling bunch of imbeciles ever to limp out of Manchester'.


----------



## Duvel

Hard to be on Stone Roses "kick" when all they did was one good album. Kind of a lame band in that respect, but I occassionally dig that CD out and give it a spin.


----------



## Howard

Anita Baker-Caught Up In the Rapture.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Shaver said:


> Hopefully by 'kick' you mean kicking the band....?
> 
> They are contenders for the prize 'most appalling bunch of imbeciles ever to limp out of Manchester'.


Well we will certainly have to agree to disagree on this matter my friend haha.


----------



## my19

BillyB said:


> In keeping with the day;
> 
> Chet Baker, "My Funny Valentine"


It's a holiday tradition at our house ...


----------



## Howard

Klymaxx-I Miss You


----------



## my19

The Stone Roses' posts persuaded me to give a listen to the ST first album, which I haven't listened to in years. And I enjoyed it. Ear candy, yes, but it has its merits.

Then I chased it with London Calling. Either end of the '80s (in the U.S., anyway) but worlds apart.


----------



## Odradek

Just listened to 3/4 of Thick As A Brick.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Odradek said:


> Just listened to 3/4 of Thick As A Brick.


Due apologies, but I played this record a few months ago in an attempt to understand why MoFi copies sell for hundreds of dollars. I remain mystified, but nonetheless hold Jethro Tull in high regard.


----------



## Odradek

32rollandrock said:


> Due apologies, but I played this record a few months ago in an attempt to understand why MoFi copies sell for hundreds of dollars. I remain mystified, but nonetheless hold Jethro Tull in high regard.


I wouldn't be a huge fan, although I do own a vinyl copy of Warchild from back in my teenage years.
Barriemore Barlow lives about 2 miles from me though, and his grand-daughters go to school with my daughters, and they're great friends, so I've been listening to Jethro Tull a good bit lately on YouTube.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Odradek said:


> I wouldn't be a huge fan, although I do own a vinyl copy of Warchild from back in my teenage years.
> Barriemore Barlow lives about 2 miles from me though, and his grand-daughters go to school with my daughters, and they're great friends, so I've been listening to Jethro Tull a good bit lately on YouTube.


Aqualung is a masterpiece, but the rest of the catalogue is, in my opinion, spotty. Stand Up runs a distant second to Aqualung, but is still pretty good. If you have Aqualung and Stand Up and M.U. (a compilation), you pretty much have your Tull bases covered.


----------



## Howard

Quiet Riot-Cum On Feel The Noise


----------



## Odradek

Kim Wilde - Kids in America.
So then I just had to go to YouTube and watch the great video of her singing on the train with her brother.


----------



## Duvel

Aqualung, Stand Up, and Benefit.

I have Thick as a Brick and Passion Play from my college days. TAB is the original pressing with the wraparound newspaper-ish cover. Back then, some of us kids thought we were special or intellectual or something for appreciating these LPs. Our judgment may have been, well, clouded.



32rollandrock said:


> Aqualung is a masterpiece, but the rest of the catalogue is, in my opinion, spotty. Stand Up runs a distant second to Aqualung, but is still pretty good. If you have Aqualung and Stand Up and M.U. (a compilation), you pretty much have your Tull bases covered.


----------



## mhardy

The Milk Carton Kids. They do wear suits on stage, by the way.


----------



## BillyB

Wayne Shorter, "The Soothsayer" - RVG EDITION (of course)  on Vinyl


----------



## Howard

Break My Stride- Matthew Wilder


----------



## Duvel

"They got a name for the winners in the world..."


----------



## Duvel

"I'm the egg man..."


----------



## Shaver

I am away to see Alec Empire in concert this evening so I thought a touch of Atari Teenage Riot was in order- "Kids Are United" digital hardcore at its finest:


----------



## Odradek

Regularly gets a whirl.
Shake Your Rump.

This morning.... Bow Wow Wow : Go Wild In The Country


----------



## Shaver

Remind me Odders, how old was Annabella Lwin when that photo was taken.....?


----------



## Odradek

Shaver said:


> Remind me Odders, how old was Annabella Lwin when that photo was taken.....?


Apparently she was 15.
Her mother was not amused.


----------



## Patrick06790

New Robert Pollard, under the Ricked Wicky name. 

As much as I admire Pollard, I have to say, hey Bob, honest to God, enough, stop it. Nobody can handle this output. And stop treating your cassette recordings on the bathroom as evidence of genius.


----------



## Patrick06790

And then there's this, also covered by Yo La Tengo under their Condo Bleeps alias






Notice the lead guitarist forgot to bring a strap


----------



## SlideGuitarist

_Study in Brown_, Clifford Brown & Max Roach Quintet.


----------



## Howard

Found A Cure- Ashford And Simpson


----------



## CMDC




----------



## peterc

Billy Joel, Turnstiles. U.S. vinyl copy, with a barcode on the back cover. Surprising how good it sounds; I only ever had a UK vinyl copy before. Never have been a fan of post 1970 U.S. Columbia vinyl, but am starting to find some nice exceptions.


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are being entertained by Elvis Presley's 50 Worldwide Gold Hits CD. Presently tracking. "I Was The One!"


----------



## Howard

Teena Marie- Portuguese Love


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> This AM we are being entertained by Elvis Presley's 50 Worldwide Gold Hits CD. Presently tracking. "I Was The One!"


and the hits from the 1970's?


----------



## Duvel

Switched out the old Sansui 7070 for this baby this morning. While not as powerful as the Sansui, it sounds wonderful nonetheless. Plus, it's prettier, and all the lamps still glow, so it's a delight when we turn the lights down low.


----------



## Monocle

Rod McKuen - The French Connection


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## leisureclass

^^ I listened to the REM record the other day CMDC, a real classic.

This morning it was Amon Duul II and Beulah on the headphones.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

John Zorn, _Spillane_ .


----------



## eagle2250

This Sunday AM we are listening to The Oak Ridge Boy's Old Time Gospel Favorites CD. Presently tracking. "The Old Country Church!" This is music that grabs one by the heart and holds on tight.


----------



## Duvel

Boards of Canada ~ _ Music Has the Right to Children_


----------



## 32rollandrock




----------



## Howard

Denice Williams-Black Butterfly


----------



## Howard

Duvel said:


> Switched out the old Sansui 7070 for this baby this morning. While not as powerful as the Sansui, it sounds wonderful nonetheless. Plus, it's prettier, and all the lamps still glow, so it's a delight when we turn the lights down low.


Wow, How old is this radio?


----------



## Duvel

It was born in 1978. It is a stereo receiver, which combines the integrated amplifier functions for running a component system with a radio tuner. One plugs the other components of a system into it--turntable, CD player, tape deck(s), and speakers. It still works perfectly, although I've had to have it refurbished a couple of times to keep it going.



Howard said:


> Wow, How old is this radio?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Otis Redding's greatest hits... I could listen to it every single day and never get tired of it. Desert island status.


----------



## Howard

Yarbrough And Peoples-Don't Stop The Music


----------



## SlideGuitarist

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Otis Redding's greatest hits... I could listen to it every single day and never get tired of it. Desert island status.


That might be cross-generationally valid, YSR!


----------



## corey

Drivin' 'N Cryin'!!!


----------



## Howard

Kool And The Gang-Ladies Night


----------



## eagle2250

This morning The Beach Boy's are entertaining at the Eagle's Roost with that iconic hit, "Little Deuce Coupe!" Ya just gotta smile, recalling having listened to this classic when it first came out and was yet to become a hit. Egads...those fellas must be getting a bit long in the tooth? LOL.


----------



## Howard

Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing- Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terell


----------



## ran23

Oh Tammi. Listening to the Decca Collections of Billie Holiday.


----------



## Howard

Lionel Richie-Three Times A Lady


----------



## CMDC

The Meters "Fire On The Bayou"


----------



## my19

McCartney's "Blackbird," inspired by Bach's _Bourrée in E minor,_ performed by the classical trio Time for Three.


----------



## Monocle

Bill Evans - Waltz For Debby


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are being entertained by the Everly Brothers from their "Best of Collection CD. Presently playing "Wake Up Little Susie!"


----------



## Duvel

Wow. Nice.



CMDC said:


> The Meters "Fire On The Bayou"


----------



## Duvel

The song "FM" by Steely Dan, only just Mrs D singing it with her own crazy madeup lyrics. She keeps me amused.


----------



## drlivingston

Living Colour - Cult of Personality :rock:


----------



## Howard

Neither One Of Us- Gladys Knight & The Pips


----------



## wacolo

Rufus Wainwright - Poses


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

The Sonics- "Maintaining My Cool"

Great band, great dressers


----------



## corey

Today... A little 90's Dave Matthews and 70's Steve Miller Band!


----------



## BillyB

Bill Evans, "Moonbeams" on Vinyl. 1997 re-release.

Absolutely a Jazz Piano Classic.

Perfect for Saturday Afternoon.


----------



## 32rollandrock

BillyB said:


> Bill Evans, "Moonbeams" on Vinyl. 1997 re-release.
> 
> Absolutely a Jazz Piano Classic.
> 
> Perfect for Saturday Afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 14195


Excellent call.


----------



## eagle2250

Today we're listening to our 1960's Rock Hits CD. Presently tracking is The Young Rascal's "Good Lovin!" This is the kind of music that really get's one's butt bouncing on the seat cushions while listening to it....and this on a Sunday morning! :devil:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Just put on "The Queen is Dead "by The Smiths. The title track still gives me chills after almost 30 years.


----------



## wacolo

Robbie Fulks - Let's Kill Saturday Night


----------



## Howard

Bobby McFerrin- Don't Worry Be Happy


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

You have some interesting taste in music Howard... sometimes I think you are taking the piss, but I have to admit that this song is a great way to start the day on a good note.



Howard said:


> Bobby McFerrin- Don't Worry Be Happy


----------



## Howard

Blues Brothers-Everybody Needs Somebody To Love


----------



## 32rollandrock

Been on the road lately and not able to upload photos until just now, so this is kind of late, but this is a depiction of what I was listening to last Thursday night. I'm a huge Jonathan Richman fan and drove nearly 100 miles to see him in St. Louis at a venue I'd never been to before. It wasn't a bar per se, just an industrial building with minimal alcohol offerings (I opted for quart cans of Stag at the irresistible price of $5)--it only opens for shows, apparently. When I got there 45 minutes before show time, there were just a dozen people or so. Using the stage to set my beer on, I stationed myself in front of the microphone and took more than 300 pictures with my crappy cell phone camera. A few, at least, turned out OK, and the promoter has posted several on his website. A friend who had never seen him before met me there--tickets were just $15--and we laughed our butts off all night. Everyone in the crowd that eventually reached about 150 did. Highlights included "Bohemia" and "I Was Dancing In The Lesbian Bar." Really a special night that I won't soon forget.


----------



## CMDC

^I don't know his solo material really, but the first Modern Lovers album, "Modern Lovers," is a completely perfect album. One of the truly few albums where there is not anything approaching a weak track and where the highlights are genius. A truly underappreciated gem.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Love, love, love the Modern Lovers! I'm quite envious of you as I've not seen Mr Richman in about 20 years.



32rollandrock said:


> Been on the road lately and not able to upload photos until just now, so this is kind of late, but this is a depiction of what I was listening to last Thursday night. I'm a huge Jonathan Richman fan and drove nearly 100 miles to see him in St. Louis at a venue I'd never been to before. It wasn't a bar per se, just an industrial building with minimal alcohol offerings (I opted for quart cans of Stag at the irresistible price of $5)--it only opens for shows, apparently. When I got there 45 minutes before show time, there were just a dozen people or so. Using the stage to set my beer on, I stationed myself in front of the microphone and took more than 300 pictures with my crappy cell phone camera. A few, at least, turned out OK, and the promoter has posted several on his website. A friend who had never seen him before met me there--tickets were just $15--and we laughed our butts off all night. Everyone in the crowd that eventually reached about 150 did. Highlights included "Bohemia" and "I Was Dancing In The Lesbian Bar." Really a special night that I won't soon forget.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Richard Thompson's in my top 5 of guitarists.


----------



## 32rollandrock

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Love, love, love the Modern Lovers! I'm quite envious of you as I've not seen Mr Richman in about 20 years.


Almost forgot, he also did "Her Mystery Not Of High Heels And Eye Shadow." Absolutely exquisite. At one point, near the beginning, he stopped the show to wave and say hi to some folks who were just coming in who were obviously strangers and re-started the song, which he had just begun, so they wouldn't miss any of it. As intimate as it gets. Like he was in your freakin' living room.


----------



## Duvel

Richman is great. Like others, I'm missing his solo stuff but I should pick up some. The Modern Lovers debut is one of my favorite all-time LPs.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Congresspark

Guy Clark-_ Dublin Blues_


----------



## Natty Beau

Charlie Parker on vinyl.


----------



## Howard

Blues Brothers-Everybody Needs Somebody To Love


----------



## CornoUltimo

Leonard Bernstien-Vienna Philharmonic-Mahler Symphony 5


----------



## 32rollandrock

Back to my regularly scheduled program:


----------



## Oldsarge

KUSC with Jim Svejda


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are being entertained by Carly Simon from her The Best of Carly Simon CD. Presently playing, "You're So Vain!"


----------



## Howard

Bruce Springsteen-Dancing In the Dark


----------



## my19

Ancient Airs and Dances, Suite 1, performed by River Oaks Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Howard

Tom Sawyer- Rush


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

T-Rex "The Slider"


----------



## Howard

Quiet Riot- Cum On Feel The Noize.


----------



## 32rollandrock




----------



## YoungSoulRebel

32rollandrock said:


>


Nice one! I'm a HUGE Ska-Rocksteady-Reggae fan. Been listening to Derrick Morgan all afternoon.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

ROVA Quartet playlist on Spotify.


----------



## Howard

Dirty Laundry- Don Henley


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are being entertained by Brooks and Dunn and their Steers and Stripes CD. Presently playing, "Only In America!"


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Madlib, _Shades of Blue: Madlib Invades Blue Note._


----------



## Howard

That's All-Phil Collins


----------



## nerdykarim

SlideGuitarist said:


> Madlib, _Shades of Blue: Madlib Invades Blue Note._


This is one of my favorite records. Great pick.

Currently listening to a lot of Benjamin Booker, myself:


----------



## Monocle

SlideGuitarist said:


> ROVA Quartet playlist on Spotify.


Oooh. I went through a Black Saint/Soul Note phase hard and heavy about 10 years ago. Some great unheard albums on those labels. Rova had a few. I still listen extensively to Don Pullen and Ran Blake when the mood strikes. Now, don't ask "what mood?" It wouldn't do any good....


----------



## Winny94

My pandora station had a steady stream of Jason Isbell and Chris Knight. Anyone else a fan?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Not their best, but some good tracks ...


----------



## Howard

True Faith-New Order


----------



## Odradek

For the first time in years, this evening while cooking dinner I was listening to Danielson, the "Ships" album.
It's great, and quite different to the earlier Danielson Familie stuff.


----------



## Andersdad

Winny94 said:


> My pandora station had a steady stream of Jason Isbell and Chris Knight. Anyone else a fan?


Isbell's Southeastern is fantastic. Did you catch him in Des Moines last month?


----------



## Andersdad

Big Star - #1 Record


----------



## Howard

America- Horse With No Name


----------



## rwaldron

The Kinks - "Victoria" & "Village Green Preservation Society"
Blues Brothers - "Everybody Needs Somebody"
The Shins - "Simple Song"
The Allman Brothers Band - "Melissa"
Belle & Sebastian - "le pastie de la bourgeoisie"
Jimmy Buffet Cover of "Southern Cross"
Band of Horses - "Funeral"
Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

HUGE fan of Belle and Sebastian! I even have a tattoo Influenced by their song "I could be dreaming".



rwaldron said:


> The Kinks - "Victoria" & "Village Green Preservation Society"
> Blues Brothers - "Everybody Needs Somebody"
> The Shins - "Simple Song"
> The Allman Brothers Band - "Melissa"
> Belle & Sebastian - "le pastie de la bourgeoisie"
> Jimmy Buffet Cover of "Southern Cross"
> Band of Horses - "Funeral"
> Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man


----------



## Howard

Looking Glass-Brandy You're A Fine Girl


----------



## Howard

Kc And The Sunshine Band-That's The Way I Like It


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Monocle said:


> Oooh. I went through a Black Saint/Soul Note phase hard and heavy about 10 years ago. Some great unheard albums on those labels. Rova had a few. I still listen extensively to Don Pullen and Ran Blake when the mood strikes. Now, don't ask "what mood?" It wouldn't do any good....


I "grew up" with that sound, in a way, and the AACM.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Taking a (brief) break from Grateful Dead to listen to some recent thrift store acquisitions:



Always dug Merle Haggard, and he sounds unusually upbeat on this recording. It cleaned up really well.


----------



## Howard

Tie A Ribbon Around the Old Oak Tree-Tony Orlando And Dawn


----------



## 32rollandrock

Continuing the Greatest Hits of Goodwill, we have Dionne Warwick, one of my all-time favorite chick singers. I already had tons of her stuff before picking this up for a buck the other day, but this record is particularly well put together. Her version of Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head on this disc is, IMO, the best ever recorded. I would have loved to have been in the room when she first met Burt Bacharach. I can just imagine the electricity.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we're listening to Elvis Presley's Elvis In Nashville (1956 to 1971) CD. Presently tracking, "Little Cabin Home On The Hill!" The musical energy pouring forth from the speakers, even with these old hits, is palpable...who wouldn't love this guy? :thumbs-up:


----------



## Kingstonian

Delia Murphy - wondering why children refuse to wear jeans and anticipating the end of the world as we know it.

*▶*www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=KUys38zq6Qo​​


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Sarah Vaughan, "Embraceable You," Cordovan remix. So I have to ask, is this really shell cordovan?

https://spotify:track:1Xi0xDKEIL4g5tY4ecSMFF

OK, stupid joke. Actually: Jessye Norman, "Thy Hand Belinda" (



).


----------



## Howard

De Do Do De Da Da Da- Police


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

HAHAHA! Shut up! God Howard, you bring a smile to my face every day. Keep it up!



Howard said:


> Tie A Ribbon Around the Old Oak Tree-Tony Orlando And Dawn


----------



## 32rollandrock

YoungSoulRebel said:


> HAHAHA! Shut up! God Howard, you bring a smile to my face every day. Keep it up!


Don't be hating on Tony Orlando and Dawn. But Knock Three Times was much better.


----------



## CMDC

Classical tonight: Dvorak Symphony from the New World and Cello Concerto. Good, good stuff.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I created a "Miserabilism" playlist on Spotify: "Wer nie sein Brot mit Tränen aß," "I've Been Lovin' You Too Long," "He Stopped Loving Her Today," "Angel Eyes." I welcome suggestions for further wallowing.


----------



## Howard

ACDC- You Shook Me All Night Long


----------



## Howard

YoungSoulRebel said:


> HAHAHA! Shut up! God Howard, you bring a smile to my face every day. Keep it up!


I'm listening to a 70's radio station.


----------



## eagle2250

This AM Toby Kieth is entertaining us with his Millennium Collection. Presently tracking, "Should've Been A Cowboy!"


----------



## Howard

I'm So Excited-Pointer Sisters


----------



## Duvel

Howard, what year is this? Who is president?


----------



## my19

Just set up the audio system after a move and the turntable and pre-amp still need some tweaking, so I popped in the first CD I could lay my hands on. "Go Slow Down" from the BoDeans. 'Closer to Free,' the title track and 'Idaho' all sounded great 20-plus years later.


----------



## eagle2250

Today's entertainment is provided by a Motown, The Classic Year's CD. Presently tracking is "My Girl" by the Temptations.


----------



## 32rollandrock

my19 said:


> Just set up the audio system after a move and the turntable and pre-amp still need some tweaking, so I popped in the first CD I could lay my hands on. "Go Slow Down" from the BoDeans. 'Closer to Free,' the title track and 'Idaho' all sounded great 20-plus years later.


It is bad juju to christen a system, either new or just moved, with anything digital. :devil:


----------



## my19

32rollandrock said:


> It is bad juju to christen a system, either new or just moved, with anything digital. :devil:


Well, I did play it through a tubed CD player. ...


----------



## Suit of Nettles

Recently had a chance to hear Barbara Hannigan sing Hans Abrahamen's "let me tell you." Even if you're not into 'new' music, it's worth a listen: incredible piece of work, and Hannigan's a bit of a vocal prodigy. I haven't heard any of the recordings, so I can't speak to them, but it was stunning in the flesh. Toronto audiences are normally pretty subdued; not this time.


----------



## Howard

Heaven-Warrant


----------



## Howard

Duvel said:


> Howard, what year is this? Who is president?


Barack Obama-2015


----------



## Shaver

"The music is an investigation into the foundational limits of computation, which surface in the seemingly simple world of randomness."

This delightful extract from the 1 bit Symphony exists at that edge where beauty and cruelty embrace.

Sublime.

Albeit not such easy listening for those who do not properly appreciate the function and construction of music.


----------



## Odradek

Howard said:


> ACDC- You Shook Me All Night Long


Top marks.


----------



## Howard

Escape Club-Wild Wild West


----------



## eagle2250

Todays entertainment is provided via Classic Country's 80's Love Songs. Presently tracking, Clint Black's rendition of "A Better Man."


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Lots of Richard Thompson, esp. 



. I love his version of "Banish Misfortune," at 



.


----------



## Duvel

Haven't had much time to listen to music lately, and I am hankering for some stuff from electronic Miles.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

^Duvel, the Miles bands with Marcus Miller, or _Agharta_, _Bitches Brew_, _On the Corner_ (gotta be one of the funkiest albums ever) , that period? '70s or '80s?


----------



## Duvel

These. I love BB and OTC.



SlideGuitarist said:


> ^Duvel, the Miles bands with Marcus Miller, or *Agharta, Bitches Brew, On the Corner* (gotta be one of the funkiest albums ever) , that period? '70s or '80s?


----------



## my19

SlideGuitarist said:


> Lots of Richard Thompson, esp.
> 
> 
> 
> . I love his version of "Banish Misfortune," at
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ah, '1952 Vincent Black Lightning' from Rumor and Sigh -- grabs me and takes me along for the ride every time I hear it.


----------



## CardsHockey

My latest CD purchase (yes, I still buy CDs and not MP3s on iTunes) was "Family Style" by Stevie Ray Vaughan and Jimmy Vaughan. Love me some SRV.

https://www.amazon.com/Family-Style...78444&sr=8-1&keywords=family+style+stevie+ray


----------



## 32rollandrock

I broke down and ordered an MFSL copy of Ziggy Stardust on March 15. It still hasn't arrived. Starting to jones hard...


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> These. I love BB and OTC.


No kidding? I don't know what I expected trad guys to listen to: the Four Freshmen, maybe? I guess it was presumptuous not to expect that other men would be as interested in music as I am. Anyway, good to know, Duvel!


----------



## Duvel

Yep. If you knew me only by my record collection, you probably wouldn't know what to think of me. I listen to a lot of different things: early rock, classic rock, blues, bebop, 50s and 60s jazz, glam rock, punk, new wave, 80s alternative, 90s grunge, 90s post-rock, on and on. About the only thing I don't listen much to is country western and swing jazz or big band. I do have some country albums but they're more in the alt-country/Americana vein, plus some old Johnny Cash.



SlideGuitarist said:


> No kidding? I don't know what I expected trad guys to listen to: the Four Freshmen, maybe? I guess it was presumptuous not to expect that other men would be as interested in music as I am. Anyway, good to know, Duvel!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Yep, I have a very eclectic record collection as well. Lots of northern soul, Motown, punk, ska, reggae, I was VERY into Brit pop and British indie, (the smiths etc) glam rock, 60s R&B, 60s garage... music and clothes are my biggest vices.



Duvel said:


> Yep. If you knew me only by my record collection, you probably wouldn't know what to think of me. I listen to a lot of different things: early rock, classic rock, blues, bebop, 50s and 60s jazz, glam rock, punk, new wave, 80s alternative, 90s grunge, 90s post-rock, on and on. About the only thing I don't listen much to is country western and swing jazz or big band. I do have some country albums but they're more in the alt-country/Americana vein, plus some old Johnny Cash.


----------



## Duvel

Same here. Although I don't really like calling them vices. Maybe "very important things"?



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Yep, I have a very eclectic record collection as well. Lots of northern soul, Motown, punk, ska, reggae, I was VERY into Brit pop and British indie, (the smiths etc) glam rock, 60s R&B, 60s garage... *music and clothes are my biggest vices.*


----------



## corey

Ok, so this is decidedly un-trad; however, I'm hooked on this rift today: Buy Me A Boat by Chris Janson.


----------



## mjo_1

corey said:


> Ok, so this is decidedly un-trad; however, I'm hooked on this rift today: Buy Me A Boat by Chris Janson.


Just heard this for the first time yesterday on the radio... pretty catchy. Made me ready to get the boat out and prep for lake season!


----------



## corey

mjo_1 said:


> Just heard this for the first time yesterday on the radio... pretty catchy. Made me ready to get the boat out and prep for lake season!


Exactly! Me, too.


----------



## Shaver

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Yep, I have a very eclectic record collection as well. Lots of northern soul, Motown, punk, ska, reggae, I was VERY into Brit pop and British indie, (the smiths etc) glam rock, 60s R&B, 60s garage... music and clothes are my biggest vices.


No offence intended young feller but listening to a variety of pop music is not accurately defined as eclectic.

To amuse you, though, I may well take my next WAYWT shot outside salford lads club. :thumbs-up:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

We will have to agree to disagree on this matter as Derrek Morgan (60s rocksteady artist for those that don't know) and, oh lets say a band like Blur are both in my collection. There is absolutely no connection between the two styles of music that these artists produce. I also own classical, country, electronic, hip hop, therefore, my collection is eclectic by definition. 
You did, however, make my day by calling me "young feller"...you are only a few years my senior haha.



Shaver said:


> No offence intended young feller but listening to a variety of pop music is not accurately defined as eclectic.
> 
> To amuse you, though, I may well take my next WAYWT shot outside salford lads club. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Shaver

YoungSoulRebel said:


> We will have to agree to disagree on this matter as Derrek Morgan (60s rocksteady artist for those that don't know) and, oh lets say a band like Blur are both in my collection. There is absolutely no connection between the two styles of music that these artists produce. I also own classical, country, electronic, hip hop, therefore, my collection is eclectic by definition.
> You did, however, make my day by calling me "young feller"...you are only a few years my senior haha.


I never agree to disagree and remain in dispute of your usage of eclectic. Absolutely no connection? Hmm.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Shaver said:


> I never agree to disagree and remain in dispute of your usage of eclectic. Absolutely no connection? Hmm.


Eclectic is stuff like Terry Baxter next to Buddy Knox. When you can intelligently discuss either or both, you can start claiming eccentricity. Tons of people have classical and jazz and country and hip hop and rock and reggae and opera in the same collection. It's not unusual at all.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I hate being pedantic, but the definition of eclectic according to Mr. Webster: "deriving ideas, style, or taste from a broad and diverse range of sources." 
I own over 2000 vinyl records and I assure you that it is eclectic. Since you cannot visit my humble apartment you'll just have to take my word for it. 
I never claimed eccentricity or uniqueness, simply a love of music.


----------



## Shaver

32rollandrock said:


> I broke down and ordered an MFSL copy of Ziggy Stardust on March 15. It still hasn't arrived. Starting to jones hard...


Good call my friend. The oft maligned 'it ain't easy' has latterly become a highlight of this lp for me. And as for Ronson's guitar sound at the opening of 'moon age daydream'.... sigh

btw I have been to the site of k West and the, still extant, red phone booth on the rear cover.


----------



## Shaver

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I hate being pedantic, but the definition of eclectic according to Mr. Webster: "deriving ideas, style, or taste from a broad and diverse range of sources."
> I own over 2000 vinyl records and I assure you that it is eclectic. Since you cannot visit my humble apartment you'll just have to take my word for it.
> I never claimed eccentricity or uniqueness, simply a love of music.


if you hate it then don't do it.  I like that you love music though. We just need to wean you off that *ugh* brit pop jiggery pokery nonsense.


----------



## Duvel

Yes. I'm always careful not to use the word eclectic when talking about any of my interests. The term wide range is usually more accurate.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are being entertained by The Country Jukebox Collection CD. Presently tracking is Glenn Campbell's "Gentle On My Mind!"


----------



## 32rollandrock

eagle2250 said:


> This morning we are being entertained by The Country Jukebox Collection CD. Presently tracking is Glenn Campbell's "Gentle On My Mind!"


Glen Campbell is a tremendously under-appreciated artist, not to mention musician.


----------



## Howard

Madonna-Like A Prayer


----------



## Howard

Wang Chung-Dance Hall Days


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Hahaha! that will never happen my friend, it got its hooks in me when I was young and those hooks are barbed and thick! As one of my favorite Irvine Welsh characters, "Juice" Terry once said, "Variety is the spice of life" and I could not agree more. That is why I am a big fan of this forum, it is VERY diverse and welcoming compared to other "trad, ivy, preppy, whatever..." sites.



Shaver said:


> if you hate it then don't do it.  I like
> that you love music though. We just need to wean you off that *ugh* brit pop jiggery pokery nonsense.


----------



## Shaver

As I recall it's the 'spice ay life', Welsh preferring to write dialect phonetically. :teacha:

And on that note- Neighbourhood Threat from one of the finest albums ever released, Lust For Life.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Hahaha! that will never happen my friend, it got its hooks in me when I was young and those hooks are barbed and thick! As one of my favorite Irvine Welsh characters, "Juice" Terry once said, "Variety is the spice of life" and I could not agree more. That is why I am a big fan of this forum, it is VERY diverse and welcoming compared to other "trad, ivy, preppy, whatever..." sites.


----------



## nonartful dodger

The Best of Billy Bragg - Greetings to the New Brunette. Perfect.


----------



## Kingstonian

Unisex chip shop. Billy Bragg's favourite Billy Bragg song

*▶ 1:36*​

www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBUg5Qx7PoE



​​


----------



## immanuelrx

Celia Cruz - La Vida Es Un Carnaval


----------



## nonartful dodger

Kingstonian said:


> Unisex chip shop. Billy Bragg's favourite Billy Bragg song
> 
> *▶ 1:36*​
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBUg5Qx7PoE
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Nice parody.


----------



## gumprop1

Art Blakely


----------



## gumprop1

Herbie Hancock


----------



## gumprop1

Ike Quebec


----------



## gumprop1

Cannonball Adderly


----------



## gumprop1

Miles Davis


----------



## Howard

Urgent-Foreigner


----------



## Monocle

Clapton - BB King: Riding With The King.


----------



## Howard

Rapture-Blondie


----------



## CardsHockey

Monocle said:


> Clapton - BB King: Riding With The King.


One of my favorites!


----------



## Howard

Super Freak-Rick James


----------



## L-feld

I haven't checked in on this thread in a while, but I see that Howard is still the only one with any taste around here.

I'm currently listening to the album "My Time" by Boz Scaggs.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL....I resemble that remark and this AM's entertainment comes from The Country Jukebox Collection's Kiss An Angel Good Morning CD. Presently tracking, Elvis Presley's "Can't Help Falling In Love," SWMBO's favorite Elvis song!


----------



## Shaver

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL....I resemble that remark and this AM's entertainment comes from The Country Jukebox Collection's Kiss An Angel Good Morning CD. Presently tracking, Elvis Presley's "Can't Help Falling In Love," SWMBO's favorite Elvis song!


^ One of mine too "Wise men say only fools rush in....."


----------



## Shaver

*I'm lookin'

and lookin'

and lookin' for...........

s**omething I ain't had before.*


----------



## CardsHockey

Chevelle "The Clincher"


----------



## Shaver

Discard any inferior versions of this song that you may be familiar with (and which invariably de-emphasise the malicious intent of the lyric).

Screamin' Jay Hawkins provides a master-class in what it is to be a legendary entertainer.


----------



## Duvel




----------



## CardsHockey

Jimi Hendrix "Foxey Lady"


----------



## 32rollandrock

CardsHockey said:


> Jimi Hendrix "Foxey Lady"


Hendrix Live At Berkeley, the two-record set, arrived yesterday and blew me away, 60 cycle hum and all. It's a legendary show, and with good reason.


----------



## CardsHockey

32rollandrock said:


> Hendrix Live At Berkeley, the two-record set, arrived yesterday and blew me away, 60 cycle hum and all. It's a legendary show, and with good reason.


Hendrix will always be a classic. I'm "only" 29 and have been listening to Hendrix since I was ~13. My boys (3 and 1.5) have already been introduced to him and will hopefully grow to love him too! :rock:


----------



## CardsHockey

Switched it up to some blues on my Pandora. Now listening to some classic Albert King, "Drifting Blues."


----------



## CardsHockey

Monocle said:


> Clapton - BB King: Riding With The King.


Just finished Clapton-BB King "Worried Life Blues" (from same album as above) and now listening to Clapton's "Before You Accuse Me" - Pandora is treating me well today. Whoever set this station's preferences is a musical genius!


----------



## Monocle

CardsHockey said:


> Just finished Clapton-BB King "Worried Life Blues" (from same album as above) and now listening to Clapton's "Before You Accuse Me" - Pandora is treating me well today. Whoever set this station's preferences is a musical genius!


Going to be playing "marry you" at an upcoming wedding gig. So I have a vested interest too.

Playing Doyle Bramhall Jr. - Jellycream today, which also has a version of this song.


----------



## CardsHockey

Monocle said:


> Going to be playing "marry you" at an upcoming wedding gig. So I have a vested interest too.


"Play" as in how a DJ plays songs or really play it? Both ways are excellent, with the latter being much cooler.


----------



## CornoUltimo

In honor of Rachmaninoff's birthday today-Rachmaninoff playing Rachmaninoff Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini with Leopoldo Stokowski and the Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Duvel

It is jazz appreciation month, supposedly. I'll have to dig into the jazz collection this weekend.


----------



## Howard

How Will I Know?- Whitney Houston


----------



## Howard

> I haven't checked in on this thread in a while, but I see that Howard is still the only one with any taste around here.


I am listening to 80's on iheartradio.


----------



## Howard

Rick Springfield-Jessie's Girl


----------



## L-feld

Duvel said:


> It is jazz appreciation month, supposedly. I'll have to dig into the jazz collection this weekend.


In your honor, I just put "G Force" by Kenny G.


----------



## Duvel

I can't tell you how pleased I am.



L-feld said:


> In your honor, I just put "G Force" by Kenny G.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

L-feld said:


> In your honor, I just put "G Force" by Kenny G.


Thanks, you just poisoned by brain.


----------



## L-feld

SlideGuitarist said:


> Thanks, you just poisoned by brain.


My copyrights professor from law school used to represent Sun Ra in the 70's. Apparently Sun Ra would always insist that his recording contracts with El Saturn always be limited to Earth, so that Sun Ra would retain the rights for the rest of the solar system. Nobody ever knew if he was kidding or not.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Live At Monterey arrived today, and it is amazing to hear the difference between Hendrix in 1967 and Hendrix three years later (Live At Berkeley, which came just a few days ago). He progressed so far in such a short time. It may have been, at least partially, a matter of bringing along his audience. But what sounded wild at Monterey seems positively tame compared to what came later.


----------



## Suit of Nettles

Shaver said:


> Discard any inferior versions of this song that you may be familiar with (and which invariably de-emphasise the malicious intent of the lyric).
> 
> Screamin' Jay Hawkins provides a master-class in what it is to be a legendary entertainer.


Hell yes.

More capes!


----------



## Suit of Nettles

CornoUltimo said:


> In honor of Rachmaninoff's birthday today-Rachmaninoff playing Rachmaninoff Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini with Leopoldo Stokowski and the Philadelphia Orchestra


Rachmaninoff: Big Hands.


----------



## CardsHockey

32rollandrock said:


> Live At Monterey arrived today, and it is amazing to hear the difference between Hendrix in 1967 and Hendrix three years later (Live At Berkeley, which came just a few days ago). He progressed so far in such a short time. It may have been, at least partially, a matter of bringing along his audience. But what sounded wild at Monterey seems positively tame compared to what came later.


It looks like I need to buy a live album or two as I only have his studio recordings. I have of course heard his live rendition of the national anthem at Woodstock. Thanks for the heads up on these live albums.


----------



## Duvel

True. LaM is very good, though. A favorite of mine. I need to pick up Live at Berkeley.



32rollandrock said:


> Live At Monterey arrived today, and it is amazing to hear the difference between Hendrix in 1967 and Hendrix three years later (Live At Berkeley, which came just a few days ago). He progressed so far in such a short time. It may have been, at least partially, a matter of bringing along his audience. But what sounded wild at Monterey seems positively tame compared to what came later.


----------



## 32rollandrock

CardsHockey said:


> It looks like I need to buy a live album or two as I only have his studio recordings. I have of course heard his live rendition of the national anthem at Woodstock. Thanks for the heads up on these live albums.


Your timing is good. The market appears to be bottoming for Hendrix. West Coast Seattle Boy, a fine eight-album anthology that covers all the bases, is selling for just $60 on Amazon (that's for vinyl). It was close to $100 when I bought mine a bit more than a year ago. It might be that the market has become somewhat flooded since his heirs won back the rights to his music and put out a whole bunch of stuff, some brilliant (Live At Berkeley, Miami Pop, Winterland) some not-so-good (Valleys of Neptune). Then again, Blues commands top dollar. I ordered a copy from Amazon for $21 only to have the order go unfilled because they'd just run out. Last night, I bit the bullet and ordered a copy for twice the price from an outfit in England. It is an amazing record, even for people who don't like Hendrix.


----------



## Duvel

https://wfmu.org/playlists/shows/60104

WFMU is great. Thank the stars for live streaming.

Presently "Ooh La La" by the Faces.


----------



## CardsHockey

Eric Clapton, "Crossroads" (Live 1988)


----------



## Duvel

The Playboys - "The Theme from Dr. No"


----------



## Howard

Police-Synchronicity


----------



## eagle2250

This morning it's a continuation of the Country Jukebox Collection CD's. Presently tracking is Marty Robbin's "El Paso!"


----------



## Howard

INXS- Need You Tonight


----------



## 32rollandrock

eagle2250 said:


> This morning it's a continuation of the Country Jukebox Collection CD's. Presently tracking is Marty Robbin's "El Paso!"


You should splurge and get the whole enchilada, Gunfighter Ballads and Trail Songs. One of the seminal records of the 20th century.


----------



## universitystripe

For this Good Friday.


----------



## drlivingston

Wax Fang "Majestic"


----------



## CardsHockey

Buddy Guy "Totally Out of Control"


----------



## roman totale XVII

New Prodigy album. Not a new beat or note to be found, but it's great. Certainly the best since Fat of the Land. Also begs the question as to why Sleaford Mods shouldn't become full time band members.


----------



## Howard

Van Halen-Dreams


----------



## Monocle

Boston - Third Stage


----------



## 32rollandrock

Monocle said:


> Boston - Third Stage


Are you barricaded in a house with the cops trying to force you out by blasting loud sounds? :amazing:

Addendum: The first album I ever bought was Boston's S/T debut. I still have it. And I treasure it. In fact, I recently bought a new copy because I had worn out the copy I bought in the 1970s with proceeds from my paper route. One of the best debut albums ever. But after that, it was not pretty. That's why Third Stage strikes a chord. Bands often go from top tier to the cellar in a heartbeat, but rarely has a band that put out a debut record as timelessly good as Boston's was plummeted so far so fast.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Some really sweet moments on this one, notably Strange Fruit, Body and Soul (both live) and Tenderly. It arrived yesterday and took me back to a bar in Mulege I found myself in close to Christmas back in the 1990s. It was near deserted and they were playing Billie Holiday cuts I'd never heard before. Great when a record can do that for you.


----------



## Monocle

32rollandrock said:


> That's why Third Stage strikes a chord. Bands often go from top tier to the cellar in a heartbeat, but rarely has a band that put out a debut record as timelessly good as Boston's was plummeted so far so fast.


I remember the hype and run-up to this release when I was in High School. Then , when it did drop, I thought it was total CRAP! Such an overwrought pile! It stayed that way for me for a long time. But, somewhere along the way I just was able to separate that sound from the original, and start to like some of the songs in their own right. I think one band I was in even tried to do "Amanda"....it was horrible. You cannot cover a Boston song. No one can, new or old tracks. It just doesn't work. But I will pull Third Stage out from time to time (I only have it on cassette, lol) and crank it! Brad Delp! bless his soul.


----------



## Howard

Bangles- Manic Monday


----------



## g3org3y

One of the very best.


----------



## Patrick06790

Brian Eno reissues, "Nerve Net" and "The Drop." I think I bought the former when it first came out and didn't think much of it. The reissue has two discs, the second of which is "My Squelchy Life." Not sure what to make of it.

"The Drop" sounds like incidental music for a French zombie flick, with lots of people dressed as clowns and nekkid women.


----------



## CardsHockey

Tab Benoit, "Nice and Warm"


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings entertainment is brought to us from The Country Jukebox Collection CD. Presently tracking is the Everly Brother's "All I Have To Is Dream!"


----------



## CardsHockey

Eric Clapton, "Blow Wind Blow (Live 1999)"


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Rosa Eskenazi playlist on Spotify:


----------



## L-feld

I am currently listening to last Friday's broadcast of the radio show "Crap from the Past" hosted by Ron "Boogiemonster" Gerber.


----------



## Howard

Payola-You're The Only Love


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

The Undertones - "Teenage Kicks"


----------



## L-feld




----------



## Howard

Cheap Trick-The Flame


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Vernon Reid playlist on Spotify:


----------



## 32rollandrock

"Strange Fruit." Today, after all, is Lady Day's 100th birthday.


----------



## CardsHockey

Iron Maiden, "The Trooper"


----------



## Howard

Madonna-Open Your Heart


----------



## Bama87

Howard said:


> Madonna-Open Your Heart


Howard, you are a boss bud.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

That album cover is giving me a serious headache.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

You're killing me with all these vintage records. Do you own any reissues at all, or did you buy everything in your collection the first day it went on sale?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Various Hank Jones CDs on shuffle: hey, Gamma! I'm WFH today.


----------



## CardsHockey

Whitesnake, "Here I Go Again"


----------



## Duvel

A great big chunk of the collection is either original issue or early reissue. Mainly the rock side of the collection, not so much the jazz and blues side.

I started buying rock albums when I was about 14 or so, which would have been '68 or '69, and I still have most of what I have purchased throughout the years since then. So, much of what I bought '68 onward was stuff that was coming out at the time, versus me reaching back for older stuff. I didn't start doing that until later, well after college. What surprises me about the stuff I collected as a teenager, though, is how much of it is still very clean and playable, in spite of inaugural playing on some really crap record players.

But, at certain times in my life, I also got obsessive about "collecting" and so I was very particular about buying only original or early issues. I have even gone so far as to buy original or early issues when I find them to replace, or to coexist with, the reissued copies I own. I still am a little concerned about this, in a way, although I care less about that now than I did. But I still like keeping my eyes open for good, clean original issues of something that I may own only as a reissue.

So, I would say a good chunk of my collection is either original issue or early reissues. Not all of it, of course. There is also a great deal to like about reissues, if they are done well. Some of the Stones LPs that were reissued in the early 2000s sound amazing, better than the originals, in my opinion. I have a lot of copies of the same LPs, because I get into comparing the way different reissues sound and even look (cover art, etc.), especially with bands or artists I'm particularly obsessed with, e.g., I have a several copies of different Stones records because they were often released in slightly different ways in the U.K. from the U.S. release, and so on.

And of course, some stuff is just impossible to find in the original issue, or at least at a price I can afford. Blue Note LPs, for example. Just about all my jazz stuff is late reissues, mainly new copies.



32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> You're killing me with all these vintage records. Do you own any reissues at all, or did you buy everything in your collection the first day it went on sale?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> A great big chunk of the collection is either original issue or early reissue. Mainly the rock side of the collection, not so much the jazz and blues side.
> 
> I started buying rock albums when I was about 14 or so, which would have been '68 or '69, and I still have most of what I have purchased throughout the years since then. So, much of what I bought '68 onward was stuff that was coming out at the time, versus me reaching back for older stuff. I didn't start doing that until later, well after college. What surprises me about the stuff I collected as a teenager, though, is how much of it is still very clean and playable, in spite of inaugural playing on some really crap record players.
> 
> But, at certain times in my life, I also got obsessive about "collecting" and so I was very particular about buying only original or early issues. I have even gone so far as to buy original or early issues when I find them to replace, or to coexist with, the reissued copies I own. I still am a little concerned about this, in a way, although I care less about that now than I did. But I still like keeping my eyes open for good, clean original issues of something that I may own only as a reissue.
> 
> So, I would say a good chunk of my collection is either original issue or early reissues. Not all of it, of course. There is also a great deal to like about reissues, if they are done well. Some of the Stones LPs that were reissued in the early 2000s sound amazing, better than the originals, in my opinion. I have a lot of copies of the same LPs, because I get into comparing the way different reissues sound and even look (cover art, etc.), especially with bands or artists I'm particularly obsessed with, e.g., I have a several copies of different Stones records because they were often released in slightly different ways in the U.K. from the U.S. release, and so on.
> 
> And of course, some stuff is just impossible to find in the original issue, or at least at a price I can afford. Blue Note LPs, for example. Just about all my jazz stuff is late reissues, mainly new copies.


I agree that there are certain reissues that are wonderful--Al Green Greatest Hits and Getz-Gilberto (the version from Speakers Corner) come to mind right off the bat. Other stuff can be only marginally better. Learning To Crawl is better on MFSL, but not _that_ much better than my early era reissue. The new 45 RPM version of American Beauty by MFSL is sublime. If you do not own it, you should. It's like listening to a record that you've never heard before. Well worth the $45 splurge.

I'm trying to take a break from record buying. My wife ran into our mailman at a recent charity auction and he asked, in all seriousness, whether I have a side job as a DJ. That's a sign that maybe you should slow down. When I resume, I plan on concentrating on the Stones, starting with Beggars Banquet. My copy is worn out. I replaced my copy of Let It Bleed for the same reason and wasn't pleased with the pressing, a brand-new one on clear vinyl. The affordable version of BB is on the same label, so no thanks. Somehow, I've gone all these years without a copy of Goat Heads Soup, so that's also on the list. And I'll probably pick up a fresh copy of Hot Rocks. After that, I think I'm done with the studio albums, although I'm on the fence about Satanic Majesties--save for a couple gems, it's a horrid record, but the gems are really good. My other Stones records are all in pretty good shape, so I'll sit tight with them and maybe pick up a live recording here and there.


----------



## Duvel

I hear ya. I've slowed way down on record buying. Partly economics, partly finding it harder to find anything I really want to buy, for one reason or another. I still haunt my favorite shop, but I invariably walk out rather sheepishly. I think it's been at least a year since I bought anything from the place, and I actually know the owner as a kind of friend/acquaintance, so it's getting a little awkward. I almost feel like next time I walk into his store, I can't leave without buying something. 

I keep the habit in control, too, by refraining from doing any shopping for records online.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I totally agree about Satanic Majesties. 2000 man is literally the only song that I can listen to on that one. Ironically, it's in my top 10 favourite Stones songs though haha.



32rollandrock said:


> I agree that there are certain reissues that are wonderful--Al Green Greatest Hits and Getz-Gilberto (the version from Speakers Corner) come to mind right off the bat. Other stuff can be only marginally better. Learning To Crawl is better on MFSL, but not _that_ much better than my early era reissue. The new 45 RPM version of American Beauty by MFSL is sublime. If you do not own it, you should. It's like listening to a record that you've never heard before. Well worth the $45 splurge.
> 
> I'm trying to take a break from record buying. My wife ran into our mailman at a recent charity auction and he asked, in all seriousness, whether I have a side job as a DJ. That's a sign that maybe you should slow down. When I resume, I plan on concentrating on the Stones, starting with Beggars Banquet. My copy is worn out. I replaced my copy of Let It Bleed for the same reason and wasn't pleased with the pressing, a brand-new one on clear vinyl. The affordable version of BB is on the same label, so no thanks. Somehow, I've gone all these years without a copy of Goat Heads Soup, so that's also on the list. And I'll probably pick up a fresh copy of Hot Rocks. After that, I think I'm done with the studio albums, although I'm on the fence about Satanic Majesties--save for a couple gems, it's a horrid record, but the gems are really good. My other Stones records are all in pretty good shape, so I'll sit tight with them and maybe pick up a live recording here and there.


----------



## Duvel

I'm something of a Stones completist, so I have Satanic Majesties just because it's there. As an aside, I have a bunch of their bootleg concert LPs.


----------



## Howard

T'Pau -Heart And Soul


----------



## Howard

Bama87 said:


> Howard, you are a boss bud.


I've been listening to an 80's station.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> I'm something of a Stones completist, so I have Satanic Majesties just because it's there. As an aside, I have a bunch of their bootleg concert LPs.


Do you have any studio album after Emotional Rescue? If so, you are not a completist. You are a masochist.


----------



## Duvel

Well, no, of course I don't. They weren't the Rolling Stones after Emotional Rescue. They were some other band going by the name.



32rollandrock said:


> Do you have any studio album after Emotional Rescue? If so, you are not a completist. You are a masochist.


----------



## Duvel

Since April is JAM (Jazz Appreciation Month), here's one of my favorite jazz albums. 



No, I don't have an original pressing; I only have a cheap reissue.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> Well, no, of course I don't. They weren't the Rolling Stones after Emotional Rescue. They were some other band going by the name.


Good man. I remember when ER came out. We all thought it was awful (we were wrong). Then came Undercover.


----------



## Shaver

Behind the illusion of reality are forces that speak to me.........


----------



## Duvel

They lost me with ER, actually.

I'm replaying The Thing to Do this morning. I highly recommend this slab.



32rollandrock said:


> Good man. I remember when ER came out. We all thought it was awful (we were wrong). Then came Undercover.[/QUOT


----------



## CardsHockey

Lynyrd Skynyrd, "Sweet Home Alabama"


----------



## FLMike

^turn it up....


----------



## 32rollandrock

FLCracka said:


> ^turn it up....


What song is it you want to hear?


----------



## Shaver

*VIEWER DISCRETION ADVISED*

"But watch me rock with Liberace flash
Punk rock, The Clash, boy bands are trash
I like Johnny Cash and Grand Master Flash"​


----------



## Duvel

Actually, I take it back. I enjoy a good part of Tattoo You, although, really, most of that stuff was written and even recorded much earlier in the 70s, so they cheated a little with that one.



Duvel said:


> They lost me with ER, actually.
> 
> I'm replaying The Thing to Do this morning. I highly recommend this slab.
> 
> 
> 
> 32rollandrock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good man. I remember when ER came out. We all thought it was awful (we were wrong). Then came Undercover.[/QUOT
Click to expand...


----------



## 32rollandrock

Tattoo You came out prior to Emotional Rescue. You need to get your Stones straight. I'd recommend giving ER another chance. I think it has aged better than Tattoo You. Side One of Tattoo You hasn't aged well at all, but Little T&A still holds up. Side Two is much better. Some Girls remains the last great Stones studio album. I don't think there's any question.



Duvel said:


> Actually, I take it back. I enjoy a good part of Tattoo You, although, really, most of that stuff was written and even recorded much earlier in the 70s, so they cheated a little with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Duvel said:
> 
> 
> 
> They lost me with ER, actually.
> 
> I'm replaying The Thing to Do this morning. I highly recommend this slab.
Click to expand...


----------



## Howard

The Kings-Switching To Glide/This Beat Goes On


----------



## Duvel

I believe you are incorrect about the release dates, 32. You're talking to "someone who was there." ER, June 1980. TY, August 1981--I purchased both within days of their original release dates.

But I will consider giving ER another spin.



32rollandrock said:


> Tattoo You came out prior to Emotional Rescue. You need to get your Stones straight. I'd recommend giving ER another chance. I think it has aged better than Tattoo You. Side One of Tattoo You hasn't aged well at all, but Little T&A still holds up. Side Two is much better. Some Girls remains the last great Stones studio album. I don't think there's any question.
> 
> 
> 
> Duvel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I take it back. I enjoy a good part of Tattoo You, although, really, most of that stuff was written and even recorded much earlier in the 70s, so they cheated a little with that one.
Click to expand...


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Wayne Shorter, _Juju_


----------



## Duvel

Yes!

Also love _Speak No Evil_.

I love a lot of Shorter, actually, including his solo on "Aja."



SlideGuitarist said:


> Wayne Shorter, _Juju_


----------



## rwaldron

YoungSoulRebel said:


> HUGE fan of Belle and Sebastian! I even have a tattoo Influenced by their song "I could be dreaming".


A Belle & Sebastian tattoo... wow. I'm sure lot of songs have inspired tattoos, but I don't imagine many of them have been Belle & Sebastian songs.

In all honesty, I was really into them back in the early 2000s, but they fell off of my radar until "How I Met Your Mother" turned me back on to them.


----------



## Patrick06790

"This is the Sonics" - insane garage rock by septuagenarians.


----------



## Duvel

Yep. I don't have that LP but I've got Boom and Here Are the Sonics as well as the Live in Tacoma 1964 thing. Insane, and cool.



Patrick06790 said:


> "This is the Sonics" - insane garage rock by septuagenarians.


----------



## Duvel

Heeding your cue, SlideGuitarist, I'm playing Night Dreamer now. Reminds me, too, how much I enjoy Lee Morgan.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I LOVE the Sonics! They singlehandedly got me into garage rock when I was a teenager. Very underrated group who dressed well.



Patrick06790 said:


> "This is the Sonics" - insane garage rock by septuagenarians.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

+1! Thanks for the tip, Patrick! Those geezers rock!


----------



## Howard

Madonna- Material Girl


----------



## L-feld




----------



## L-feld

Howard said:


> The Kings-Switching To Glide/This Beat Goes On


Great song. The organ and guitar in that song are so punchy.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Spent my morning ripping and burning Jerry and Dead CDs. Twenty-one in all. Winterland 1977, Dick's Picks 29, JGB at Kean College 1980 and JGB S/T.


----------



## Duvel

Sonic Youth ~ _Goo _

Trying to clear the cobwebs before work.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning's entertainment comes from The Malt Shop Favorites Collection. Presently tracking Bill Haley and The Comet's "Rock Around The Clock!"


----------



## SlideGuitarist

32rollandrock said:


> Spent my morning ripping and burning Jerry and Dead CDs. Twenty-one in all. Winterland 1977, Dick's Picks 29, JGB at Kean College 1980 and JGB S/T.


That's probably the deepest divide at AAAC: not over jeans with sport coat, but the ability to like the Dead.


----------



## Shaver

SlideGuitarist said:


> That's probably the deepest divide at AAAC: not over jeans with sport coat, but the ability to like the Dead.


Liking the 'Dead' is probably best described as a disability.


----------



## Shaver




----------



## SlideGuitarist

Shaver said:


> Liking the 'Dead' is probably best described as a disability.


I went to graduate school in Ithaca, NY, still a stronghold of Dead fandom. I moved there from Detroit, and had had no exposure to jam band culture. I never quite got over the shock.

Listening to Miles Davis's _Pangaea_ right now, which I suppose is jam band music.


----------



## 32rollandrock

SlideGuitarist said:


> That's probably the deepest divide at AAAC: not over jeans with sport coat, but the ability to like the Dead.


With serious fans, it is actually a love-hate relationship. Take these final shows. They are likely to be awful--Jerry's dead (and wasn't great shakes in his latter years); the band's gift, at its peak, was spontaneity and familiarity with each other, which made the whole much greater than the sum as they were able to read each other's musical directions and play accordingly, and you won't have that with four guys who haven't played together in years and never before with the lead guitarist, who had always been, on most nights, both the conductor and straw that stirred the drink. But these shows are commanding more per ticket than any concert in the history of rock and roll. It isn't a band anymore and has not been for some time. It is a phenomenon. And yes, I have ordered tickets to the recently announced California shows. Mrs. 32 thinks I'm crazy. She might be right. But don't worry, Shaver--I'll save a seat for you.


----------



## Shaver

^ Do they still serve kool-aid?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Shaver said:


> ^ Do they still serve kool-aid?


In the parking lot.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

32rollandrock said:


> In the parking lot.


Well, not very much of it: https://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/hey_wait_a_minute/2004/04/whos_got_the_acid.html


----------



## 32rollandrock

SlideGuitarist said:


> Well, not very much of it: https://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/hey_wait_a_minute/2004/04/whos_got_the_acid.html


That was eleven years ago. Shaver has plenty. Always has.


----------



## Howard

Rolling Stones-Angie


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I typed "steve lacy" into Spotify. That should keep me occupied for a while.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Shaver

Satchmo!


----------



## Shaver

*Time enough for life
To unfold all the precious things*


----------



## Duvel

"American girls want everything in the world you could possibly imagine..."


----------



## L-feld




----------



## Shaver

Duvel said:


> "American girls want everything in the world you could possibly imagine..."


^ Note that the pathetic old has-been was wearing a Sex Pistols t-shirt in a desperate attempt to borrow currency and credibility. If the Stones were an animal they would have long since been put out of their misery.


----------



## Duvel

He was having a go at some irony, wot? I dug them up through 1978 or so. But I think they should have gone into retirement after Some Girls, although, in truth, they've been on extended vacation their entire adult lives. 

They could have extied gracefully by becoming a blues cover band, or by becoming strictly an alt-country group in the vein of The Flying Burrito Brothers--I always thought that would have been cool.


----------



## Shaver

Duvel said:


> He was having a go at some irony, wot? I dug them up through 1978 or so. But I think they should have gone into retirement after Some Girls, although, in truth, they've been on extended vacation their entire adult lives.
> 
> They could have extied gracefully by becoming a blues cover band, or by becoming strictly an alt-country group in the vein of The Flying Burrito Brothers--I always thought that would have been cool.


All of my favourite versions of RS songs are treatments given to them by others. I heartily endorse this lovely adaptation:


----------



## ChrisRS




----------



## L-feld

I'll probably get flogged by OCPD for saying something contrary to his own opinion, but I found the Glimmer Twins to be enjoyable through Undercover. If you don't like "Too Much Blood," eat me.


----------



## Shaver

^ In healthy debate one's opinions may wither or thrive. Do not be afraid.


----------



## 32rollandrock

L-feld said:


> I'll probably get flogged by OCPD for saying something contrary to his own opinion, but I found the Glimmer Twins to be enjoyable through Undercover. If you don't like "Too Much Blood," eat me.


I like fingernails on blackboards.


----------



## L-feld

32rollandrock said:


> I like fingernails on blackboards.


Still more interesting than note for note Slim Harpo covers.


----------



## L-feld

Also, Arthur Baker ftw.


----------



## 32rollandrock

L-feld said:


> Still more interesting than note for note Slim Harpo covers.


Not more interesting than BH Surfers played backwards at 78.


----------



## L-feld

32rollandrock said:


> Not more interesting than BH Surfers played backwards at 78.


Including satanic backmasking?


----------



## 32rollandrock

L-feld said:


> Including satanic backmasking?


Can't quite remember what you were supposed to hear. "Surrender Dorothy," I think.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

32rollandrock said:


> I like fingernails on blackboards.


Given some of the squall I listen to--Keiji Haino, Christian Marclay--I'd probably be game for some blackboard noise.


----------



## 32rollandrock

SlideGuitarist said:


> Given some of the squall I listen to--Keiji Haino, Christian Marclay--I'd probably be game for some blackboard noise.


But, you repeat yourself.


----------



## Howard

Chase-Get It On


----------



## SlideGuitarist




----------



## Shaver

^ First rate! 

I am fortunate enough to be attending a day long Cabaret event at my local conservatoire which opens with an 'Hommage au Chat Noir' including several performances of Satie's work.


----------



## Shaver




----------



## Shaver

This magical ditty delivered by the wondrous Netrebko is haunted by a premonition of the spectre of Brel's 'If you go away'.

Excuse me I seem to have something in my eye...... *sniff*


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Shaver, thanks for the link to Shirley Bassey! That was quite delightful. Like most Yanks, I knew her voice only from the soundtracks to James Bond movies. Thanks also for the link to the Rachmaninoff song...I will now purchase those as some sort of FLAC. Perhaps the downward movement reminds us of other chaconnes, say Bach's, or "Thy Hand, Belinda" (kills me)...or "Ne me quitte pas."

Thanks, Duvel, for the link to the Dorham album. I did not know that existed.

I bought the Satie treatments at a time when I was buying _lots_ of LPs. I was lucky enough to see that ensemble in Stuttgart, and got to chat with Lauren Newton, the vocalist, between sets. I assumed she'd be some terrifying avant-gardist, but she's from a small college town in Oregon. This was at a festival during which I also got to see Sun Ra (for the first time; Germans were jitterbugging like crazy to the Arkestra's swing-era flagwavers), Cecil Taylor, Art Blakey...

Awesome! Howlin' Wolf in a suit, white shirt, and skinny tie:


----------



## Duvel

You are welcome, Slide. Kenny Dorham is the coolest. The only thing that mars this otherwise great recording is the congas on the first side--much overused. Second side seems to be free of them. Hank Mobley is on here, Horace Silver, Percy Heath, Art Blakey.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> ...Hank Mobley is on here, Horace Silver, Percy Heath, Art Blakey.


OK, you talked me into it.


----------



## Shaver

SlideGuitarist said:


> Shaver, thanks for the link to Shirley Bassey! That was quite delightful. Like most Yanks, I knew her voice only from the soundtracks to James Bond movies. Thanks also for the link to the Rachmaninoff song...I will now purchase those as some sort of FLAC. Perhaps the downward movement reminds us of other chaconnes, say Bach's, or "Thy Hand, Belinda" (kills me)...or "Ne me quitte pas."
> 
> Thanks, Duvel, for the link to the Dorham album. I did not know that existed.
> 
> I bought the Satie treatments at a time when I was buying _lots_ of LPs. I was lucky enough to see that ensemble in Stuttgart, and got to chat with Lauren Newton, the vocalist, between sets. I assumed she'd be some terrifying avant-gardist, but she's from a small college town in Oregon. This was at a festival during which I also got to see Sun Ra (for the first time; Germans were jitterbugging like crazy to the Arkestra's swing-era flagwavers), Cecil Taylor, Art Blakey...
> 
> Awesome! Howlin' Wolf in a suit, white shirt, and skinny tie:


My pleasure Slide.

'Ne me quitte pas' does seem to refer back to the 'Rack track' (as indeed I name-checked Brel in the introduction.....)

You may have missed it but one of my earlier posts here will be of interest to a Satie fan:

*"Erik Satie can be readily identified as one of the originators of modern music, his melancholic techniques involving mild dissonance, ambience and becoming divergent from previous classical compositions in a manner which Debussy would later extrapolate.

Gary Numan pioneering analogue synthesizer composer, whom I have drenched with mouth watering praise earlier in this thread: 
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/f...00#post1366900

Here the two giants meet as Numan bleeps, vibrates, plinkety-plonks, wobbles, phases, sweeps and swooshes his way through this stately, haunted melody. I speculate that Satie would have been utterly delighted - and so will you be.

Trois Gymnopédies (1st Movement)

*


----------



## Kingstonian

Country and Irish in Norn Iron.

They seem to sweat a lot. All you clothing aficionados will be appalled to learn that men's shirts get ruined by the women's makeup.

Beef farmers are a better catch than dairy farmer. They have time to go on holidays. So they do...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b05q497t/true-north-series-4-3-keepin-er-country


----------



## L-feld

Duvel said:


> You are welcome, Slide. Kenny Dorham is the coolest. The only thing that mars this otherwise great recording is the congas on the first side--much overused. Second side seems to be free of them. Hank Mobley is on here, Horace Silver, Percy Heath, Art Blakey.


Judging the album by the title, and ignoring that none of the personnel you named are known for playing latin jazz, I would assume that the album consists of latin jazz. I can't imagine that style without prominent congas.

Who is the conguero, btw?


----------



## L-feld

Speaking of which, I drove to work today listening to this:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

L-feld said:


> Judging the album by the title, and ignoring that none of the personnel you named are known for playing latin jazz, I would assume that the album consists of latin jazz. I can't imagine that style without prominent congas.
> 
> Who is the conguero, btw?


It's Patato: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlos_"Patato"_Valdes. I have to admit, I don't see that the congos add much here, even if Patato is the best (according to Tito Puente). Still, Dorham's one of those musician's musicians that isn't talked about enough. It's good to be listening to this.


----------



## Howard

Loverboy- Working For The Weekend


----------



## CMDC

The Aix en Provence weekly street market last week was good enough to have a record vendor. Be assured that French record store dude is pretty much equivalent to American record store dude--long stringy hair, sunglasses, cigarette. I snagged these two, mostly for the cover art. French pressings, on Decca, of Stones releases.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

More Kenny Dorham with Ernie Henry today, WFH.


----------



## Duvel

It is Latin-influenced jazz, yes. Side 2 is Latin jazz as well, but without congas, and it sounds better, in my opinion. The congas on the first side sound extraneous and distracting.



L-feld said:


> Judging the album by the title, and ignoring that none of the personnel you named are known for playing latin jazz, I would assume that the album consists of latin jazz. I can't imagine that style without prominent congas.
> 
> Who is the conguero, btw?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Have you played them yet? The difference between British pressings of Beatles and U.S. pressings is night and day. Wondering whether that might be the case with French pressings of the Stones.



CMDC said:


> The Aix en Provence weekly street market last week was good enough to have a record vendor. Be assured that French record store dude is pretty much equivalent to American record store dude--long stringy hair, sunglasses, cigarette. I snagged these two, mostly for the cover art. French pressings, on Decca, of Stones releases.


----------



## Howard

Chicago- Does Anyone Know What Time It Is?


----------



## my19

Howard said:


> Chicago- Does Anyone Know What Time It Is?


I think it's 25 or 6 to 4.


----------



## Duvel

I think it was the fourth of July.


----------



## WHHarrington

Duvel, you may notice that some versions of Beggars play slower then do others. The widely circulated US vinyl is a bit slow, the 2002 CD is reportedly "correct", it sounds faster. And there are discrepencies, although not as noticeable in other parts of the catalog. 45's versus LP's vs. CD's. And some incorrect credits but that is also part of the fun. As I recall Memo from Turner gets labelled as a group effort on a Stones collection when the take is the Jagger/Ry Cooder and others version from Performance. And so on. I went down a record collecting wormhole for decades. Sold the vinyl. Bought clothes. Lots of clothes. Oh and shoes. Many pairs.


----------



## Duvel

Yep. SO easy to go down that rabbit hole. For a while, I kept track of which copies sounded like what, which copies had idiosyncrasies like changed credits or weird inner groove memos, etc. I've lost all track, although I still have all the stuff. Sometimes I'll play something and it'll hit me, though--oh, yeah, that's the copy that sounds sped up, or whatever. So maybe all that research was not for naught. 



WHHarrington said:


> Duvel, you may notice that some versions of Beggars play slower then do others. The widely circulated US vinyl is a bit slow, the 2002 CD is reportedly "correct", it sounds faster. And there are discrepencies, although not as noticeable in other parts of the catalog. 45's versus LP's vs. CD's. And some incorrect credits but that is also part of the fun. As I recall Memo from Turner gets labelled as a group effort on a Stones collection when the take is the Jagger/Ry Cooder and others version from Performance. And so on. I went down a record collecting wormhole for decades. Sold the vinyl. Bought clothes. Lots of clothes. Oh and shoes. Many pairs.


----------



## WHHarrington

The research was part of the fun too! I have thankfully curbed my need to keep records as regards my clothing purchases, probably because the dollar total would keep me awake at night.


----------



## Duvel

This Saturday is Record Store Day. I have mixed feelings.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> This Saturday is Record Store Day. I have mixed feelings.


You're going to go. You know that you're going to go. It's like when the pusher talks to Sinatra in Man With The Golden Arm:

You know what I did? I said to myself, OK--off sweets forever. Well, forever can start tomorrow. For once in my life, I'm going to eat all the candy that I can hold. I bought $18 worth of candy and lugged it up to my room. All night long, I ate candy. I was sick, I sweated, but I kept shoving it in. Ever since then, when I feel like candy, I say to myself, "Well, you can't complain, brother. You once had it, and you had it good."

 of candy and lugged it up to my room. All night long I ate candy. I was sick, I sweat, but I kept shoving it in. Ever since then, when I feel like candy, I say to myself, well you can't complain brother. You once had it and had it good. You know what I mean?


----------



## Duvel

Yeah, I know. I'm not sure I can stand the RSD mob, though. It's like, to continue the analogy, this is my candy store, what are you freaks doing here?



32rollandrock said:


> You're going to go. You know that you're going to go. It's like when the pusher talks to Sinatra in Man With The Golden Arm:
> 
> You know what I did? I said to myself, OK--off sweets forever. Well, forever can start tomorrow. For once in my life, I'm going to eat all the candy that I can hold. I bought $18 worth of candy and lugged it up to my room. All night long, I ate candy. I was sick, I sweated, but I kept shoving it in. Ever since then, when I feel like candy, I say to myself, "Well, you can't complain, brother. You once had it, and you had it good."
> 
> of candy and lugged it up to my room. All night long I ate candy. I was sick, I sweat, but I kept shoving it in. Ever since then, when I feel like candy, I say to myself, well you can't complain brother. You once had it and had it good. You know what I mean?


----------



## CMDC

I've got all you bastards beat on this front. My cousin, a retired fire fighter, decided that the best way to keep busy was to get a job at the local record store. He pulls my Record Store Day wants ahead of time and mails them to me.

Record Store Day crowds are for suckers.



Duvel said:


> Yeah, I know. I'm not sure I can stand the RSD mob, though. It's like, to continue the analogy, this is my candy store, what are you freaks doing here?


----------



## Duvel

No way!



CMDC said:


> I've got all you bastards beat on this front. My cousin, a retired fire fighter, decided that the best way to keep busy was to get a job at the local record store. He pulls my Record Store Day wants ahead of time and mails them to me.
> 
> Record Store Day crowds are for suckers.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I, actually, have never been to RSD. Now, I am intrigued. I might just check it out.


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings entertainment comes from Sentimental Journey Pop Vocal Classics Collection, Vol #1. Presently tracking, Bing Crosby with John Scott Trotter & his orchestra singing "Swinging On A Star."
.....just as entertaining as the first time we heard it! :redface:


----------



## Duvel

I went a couple of times in Asheville. It's too much like a black Friday or something. Too much of a mob mentality, lines at the door, hands grabbing for the limited so-called collectibles.

I am glad that it supports the record store business and all that. I just don't dig it. I'd rather haunt my favorite record store in the middle of a quiet Wednesday afternoon.



32rollandrock said:


> I, actually, have never been to RSD. Now, I am intrigued. I might just check it out.


----------



## Howard

listening to a disco song:

Born To Be Alive-Patrick Hernandez


----------



## Howard

Duvel said:


> I think it was the fourth of July.


just another Saturday In The Park.


----------



## Howard

32rollandrock said:


> I, actually, have never been to RSD. Now, I am intrigued. I might just check it out.


does Record Store Day include everything vintage from cassette tapes, old vinyls and 8-Track tapes?


----------



## Howard

Pablo Cruise- Find A Place In The Sun


----------



## Duvel

This link has all the information to bring you up to speed, Howard: https://www.recordstoreday.com/



Howard said:


> does Record Store Day include everything vintage from cassette tapes, old vinyls and 8-Track tapes?


----------



## Duvel

I have to admit, I don't feel like quite the record store hound/audiophile nerd that I used to be. Good thing, too. I can only afford one expensive habit at a time.

Since I talked myself out of going record buying on Record Store Mod Day, I decided to order new chinos instead. _C'est la vie. C'est si bon!_


----------



## 32rollandrock

Your pants will wear out no matter what you do. Your records, properly cared for, will not. Not that I am trying to enable anything...

I went to the RSD website and failed to understand the fuss. I'm thinking I'll drop by the local shop this afternoon and ask. And I'm proud to say that I am two weeks clean. No records purchased (except for thrift store discs at 99 cents a pop, which don't count) since April 1. I deserve a reward.



Duvel said:


> I have to admit, I don't feel like quite the record store hound that I used to be. Good thing, too. I can only afford one expensive habit at a time.
> 
> Since I talked myself out of going record buying on Record Store Mod Day, I decided to order new chinos instead. _C'est la vie. C'est si bon!_


----------



## Duvel

Some good points here, that I mainly agree with: https://pitchfork.com/thepitch/736-record-store-day-and-the-ambivalent-branding-of-independence/

I have come to resent, dislike, whatever, the way it's become, in its own way, rather "big" and corporate-like, and also rather circus-y. As I said, it's come to remind me a lot of Black Friday shopping after Thanksgiving. It was supposed to be, originally, as I understood it, a celebration of the underdog independent store and label. It's not that anymore, it seems to me.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I'm 100% with you on this. I've been quite a few times and I am almost always underwhelmed at my "scores" when I get home. I'm taking a pass this year...
Re-issue! Re-package! Re-package!
Re-evaluate the songs
Double pack with a photograph
Extra Track (and a tacky badge)



Duvel said:


> Some good points here, that I mainly agree with: https://pitchfork.com/thepitch/736-record-store-day-and-the-ambivalent-branding-of-independence/
> 
> I have come to resent, dislike, whatever, the way it's become, in its own way, rather "big" and corporate-like, and also rather circus-y. As I said, it's come to remind me a lot of Black Friday shopping after Thanksgiving. It was supposed to be, originally, as I understood it, a celebration of the underdog independent store and label. It's not that anymore, it seems to me.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning the wife and I are listening to Kenny Chesney's Greatest Hits. Presently tracking, "She Thinks My Tractor's Sexy"....what else?


----------



## Howard

Crosby Stills And Nash- Just Before A Song I Go


----------



## Howard

Duvel said:


> This link has all the information to bring you up to speed, Howard: https://www.recordstoreday.com/


Well, unfortunately the record store where I used to go to for cheap vintage cassette tapes and old vinyls shut it's doors after almost 30 years, they still sell their vinyls on ebay. This was the last remaining mom and pop store in Queens.


----------



## Howard

Roberta Flack-Feel Like Making Love


----------



## Duvel

What are "vinyls"?



Howard said:


> Well, unfortunately the record store where I used to go to for cheap vintage cassette tapes and old vinyls shut it's doors after almost 30 years, they still sell their vinyls on ebay. This was the last remaining mom and pop store in Queens.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I believe they are what retailers put on their widows to advertise sales.



Duvel said:


> What are "vinyls"?


----------



## Howard

Duvel said:


> What are "vinyls"?


vinyls are records.


----------



## Howard

Steely Dan-Show Biz Kids


----------



## Duvel

No, they're not. That term is wrong.



Howard said:


> vinyls are records.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

The animated feature _Chico and Rita_. Not a kid's cartoon. Bebo Valdes is the pianist on the soundtrack.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

So last week was Kenny Dorham week for some of us! I had not known of the album on which he sings...I wonder whose idea that was.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning the wife and my toes are tapping to R & B Hits of the 1960's CD. Presently Tracking is The Rivington's "The Bird Is The Word!" :crazy:


----------



## Duvel

I didn't know that either! This is one of his weaker LPs, but that means it is still pretty great.



SlideGuitarist said:


> So last week was Kenny Dorham week for some of us! I had not known of the album on which he sings...I wonder whose idea that was.


----------



## L-feld

SlideGuitarist said:


> It's Patato: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlos_"Patato"_Valdes. I have to admit, I don't see that the congos add much here, even if Patato is the best (according to Tito Puente). Still, Dorham's one of those musician's musicians that isn't talked about enough. It's good to be listening to this.


I guess even Patato had his off days. I've mainly only heard him on Herbie Mann records, which all sound very groovy and restrained.


----------



## Howard

Duvel said:


> No, they're not. That term is wrong.


How is that Duvel?


----------



## Howard

Steely Dan- Deacon Blues


----------



## Duvel

I could really get into it, but I don't feel like writing an essay. This might cover it, though. https://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=4017



Howard said:


> How is that Duvel?


----------



## Duvel

My favorite Dan tune!



Howard said:


> Steely Dan- Deacon Blues


----------



## eagle2250

Bruce Springsteen Greatest Hits CD is providing our "notes of choice" this morning. Presently tracking, "Born In The USA"... and in our case, specifically in Lock Haven, PA and in Alpena, MI! LOL.


----------



## Shaver

One of Manchester's finest- the irrepressible Howard Devoto with the magisterial Magazine

Yeah, well, I say what I mean
I say what comes to my mind
I never get around to things
I live a straight, straight line
You know me, I'm acting dumb
You know the scene, very humdrum
Boredom, boredom, boredom
I'm living in this movie
But it doesn't move me
I'm the man that's waiting for the phone to ring
Hear it ring-a-ding-a-f**king-ding


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Shaver said:


> One of Manchester's finest- the irrepressible Howard Devoto with the magisterial Magazine...


Somewhere in my house is the single "Shot by Both Sides." We must be coevals.

I'm at home with a sick child (just a cold!). I'm listening to Bill Laswell's remixes of Miles Davis's _In a Silent Way_ .


----------



## FLMike

Duvel said:


> I could really get into it, but I don't feel like writing an essay. This might cover it, though. https://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=4017


Really? It requires an essay to tell Howard that the plural of vinyl is vinyl? If you're going to nitpick and correct someone about something so trivial, at least show them the courtesy of telling them why they're "wrong". I hope you feel better about demonstrating your expert knowledge of record terminology to Howard.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

FLCracka said:


> ... If you're going to nitpick...


Wait till someone uses _kudos_ as a plural noun. I'll be on you like a wild spider monkey.


----------



## Duvel

I would give you many kudos, if you did!



SlideGuitarist said:


> Wait till someone uses _kudos_ as a plural noun. I'll be on you like a wild spider monkey.


----------



## Duvel

Actually, I think you mean: the plural of _vinyl_ is _vinyl.

_


FLCracka said:


> Really? It requires an essay to tell Howard that the plural of vynil is vynil? If you're going to nitpick and correct someone about something so trivial, at least show them the courtesy of telling them why they're "wrong". I hope you feel better about demonstrating your expert knowledge of record terminology to Howard.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I'm a big fan of Mr. Devoto. He is sorely underrated on this side of the pond.



Shaver said:


> One of Manchester's finest- the irrepressible Howard Devoto with the magisterial Magazine
> 
> Yeah, well, I say what I mean
> I say what comes to my mind
> I never get around to things
> I live a straight, straight line
> You know me, I'm acting dumb
> You know the scene, very humdrum
> Boredom, boredom, boredom
> I'm living in this movie
> But it doesn't move me
> I'm the man that's waiting for the phone to ring
> Hear it ring-a-ding-a-f**king-ding


----------



## Howard

Mountain-Mississippi Queen


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

"A Solid Bond in Your Heart"


----------



## gamma68

Paul Hindemith, "Complete Sonatas, Volume Five" by the Ensemble Villa Musica.

Specifically, "Sonata for Oboe and Piano."


----------



## SlideGuitarist

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I'm a big fan of Mr. Devoto. He is sorely underrated on this side of the pond.


Continuing the love-fest, let me say 1. I love your punk tradster looks; and 2. you've inspired me to go back and give a listen to some of the better songcraft from my younger days (Undertones, Jam).


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

This may be the nicest reply that I've ever received on this site hahaha! 
Thank you sir, you are very gracious.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Continuing the love-fest, let me say 1. I love your punk tradster looks; and 2. you've inspired me to go back and give a listen to some of the better songcraft from my younger days (Undertones, Jam).


----------



## CardsHockey

Dave Matthews Band, "Ants Marching."


----------



## drlivingston

Ghetto Boys "Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gangsta"


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Apropos of the dustup about "cholo" on another thread, I'm listening to Cuban _son_, esp. the great guitarist Eliades Ochoa (



).


----------



## Howard

Jacksons- Heartbreak Hotel


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

YES!!!



drlivingston said:


> Ghetto Boys "Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gangsta"


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Too bad that she killed Marc Bolan...


----------



## Shaver

^ An utterly beautiful song. 

You may thank the great Northern English industrial city of Bolton, for without the discothèque based there (Va Va's) then this song would have vanished, slipped unnoticed into history.


----------



## Shaver

This thread is in dire need of Rockabilly. Let's rectify that shall we?

*Joyce Green - Black Cadillac*

*I'm gonna buy me a pistol
A great big forty-five
I'm gonna bring you back baby, dead not alive
I'm gonna ride to your funeral
Daddy, in a black Cadillac*


----------



## eagle2250

This AM the wife and I are being entertained by "The Sounds of Silence." Not Simon and Garfunkel's version, but rather the absence of any music playing or any other noise invading our moment of peace! Now that's just got to be Trad...yes, no?


----------



## Howard

Olivia Newton John- Little More Love


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Shaver said:


> This thread is in dire need of Rockabilly. Let's rectify that shall we?


Nice, Shaver! May we assume that you're dressed in pink and black right now!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Howard said:


> Olivia Newton John- Little More Love


Best thing she ever recorded. By far. A long-held guilty pleasure.


----------



## Howard

Carl Carlton-Everlasting Love


----------



## thegovteach

Old school this morning. 
ZZ Top "Tres Hombres"
" Have Mercy!"


----------



## 32rollandrock

It Doesn't Matter Anymore. The Linda Ronstadt version. I don't know that she ever did anything more beautiful.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Howard

Sister Golden Hair-America


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Duvel

YSR, that is one of my favorite albums of all time! 

You know how you have albums that are "for" a certain time of the year, though? I can only play this one in early to mid winter.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I totally get that. I think that album came out around Xmas 1991. It always reminds me of the holidays and being a 16 year old kid haha. It's an emotional album for me haha.



Duvel said:


> YSR, that is one of my favorite albums of all time!
> 
> You know how you have albums that are "for" a certain time of the year, though? I can only play this one in early to mid winter.


----------



## Duvel

It's an emotional album for me, too, even though i was a good 20 years your senior when it came out (and when I bought it). 1991 was a huge year for me, in music. I feel lucky to have been aware of what was going on at the time, even though I was the "old guy" haunting "the scene" at the time.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> I totally get that. I think that album came out around Xmas 1991. It always reminds me of the holidays and being a 16 year old kid haha. It's an emotional album for me haha.


----------



## CMDC

Duvel said:


> It's an emotional album for me, too, even though i was a good 20 years your senior when it came out (and when I bought it). 1991 was a huge year for me, in music. I feel lucky to have been aware of what was going on at the time, even though I was the "old guy" haunting "the scene" at the time.


This is an interesting statement and something that I've thought about from time to time. What was your biggest/most important year for music? I think, at least for me, it is a combination of what was going on your life and what music you came across and resonated with you in that context.

For me, 1997 was probably the most important. Basically, I was in the middle of a stressful and decreasingly satisfying graduate school experience, had a long term relationship end, and at the same time discovered a number of bands that became seminal for me: Sleater Kinney, Belle and Sebastian, and Stereolab in particular, plus scores of tiny indy bands. Basically, 1997 launched me back into music after a couple of years where my attention was elsewhere. '97 also saw some great releases by bands that I became huge fans of shortly thereafter--Yo la Tengo, Wilco, Old 97s, and Guided by Voices.

Would be interested in others' thoughts on this.


----------



## 32rollandrock

1982-1983, my freshman year in college. I had an unsophisticated ear and went from corporate rock (AC-DC, Boston, Styx) to stuff I never knew existed--reggae, punk, ska. Still can recall the first time I heard Scary Monsters and Iggy Pop. It was like drinking from a fire hose. This said, I loathe music from the 80s. REM (sorry, CMDC), U2, The Smiths, Culture Club--got no use for any of them.



CMDC said:


> This is an interesting statement and something that I've thought about from time to time. What was your biggest/most important year for music? I think, at least for me, it is a combination of what was going on your life and what music you came across and resonated with you in that context.
> 
> For me, 1997 was probably the most important. Basically, I was in the middle of a stressful and decreasingly satisfying graduate school experience, had a long term relationship end, and at the same time discovered a number of bands that became seminal for me: Sleater Kinney, Belle and Sebastian, and Stereolab in particular, plus scores of tiny indy bands. Basically, 1997 launched me back into music after a couple of years where my attention was elsewhere. '97 also saw some great releases by bands that I became huge fans of shortly thereafter--Yo la Tengo, Wilco, Old 97s, and Guided by Voices.
> 
> Would be interested in others' thoughts on this.


----------



## Duvel

This is an interesting idea, CMDC. I've thought about it often over the years, actually. Since I'm old, I have several periods like this. For whatever reason, they mainly line up with what I think of as "watershed" years in music, critical turning points in music. There are two periods that stand out dramatically for me, two periods that I doubt will be replicated in my life for how intensely connected I felt to the new music that I was listening to.

*1989-1991:* When punk broke, as they say, especially 1991 (what a year!). I'd been catching up with alternative, college rock since about 1987, but really started getting into it around 1989. From everything I read, from the conversations in record shops, just kind of word on the street, if you will, it "felt" like something big was going to happen. There was an almost palpable buzz. I really felt like Sonic Youth's GOO was going to be the album to break punk open to wide audiences, was kind of surprised it did not. Around the same time, I remember seeing show posters around town advertising the Melvins, and their opening act was Nirvana. I'd actually heard of the Melvins, and in fact, had a couple of their records, but I had not heard of Nirvana. I asked the owner of this punk record store I used to haunt who they were, and he just kind of shrugged and muttered something like, "Oh, one of those hair bands from Seattle. All the kids are into the Melvins, though." But on that, I picked up Bleach and a couple of their SubPop singles--the record store owner looked at me like I hadn't understood what he'd just said, but just shrugged again. A year later, Nevermind came out.

This was also a period in my life when I was feeling very dissatisfied with everything. Unhappy in my marriage, uncomfortable with my work, ready for change.

*1976-78:* The first punk explosion, of course. Another period when I was questioning everything. Not sure what I was doing in college. Wanting to become a writer. Ready for change. The LP that really turned my head around was Patti Smith's Horses. It made me think of music in a whole new way. And from there, I just ate up anything new associated with the New York music scene and punk, etc.


----------



## Duvel

I'm not sure why I own this one. I guess a little disco jazz never hurt anyone, especially over a light lunch.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Music is, probably, the biggest outside influence in my life. I'm obsessed with it and am always looking for new, interesting groups, bands, genres etc. When I was younger, I definitely looked forward, but over the past five years or so, I've been looking backwards to things I've missed along the way. As such, there are a few periods that really stand out to me:

1989- the year I really discovered music that was not in the radio. Also the first year that I discovered an independent record store (which were VERY thin on the ground in Baltimore at the time). The culmination of the two threw me into a frenzy of music buying. It started with "Disintegration" by The Cure (still 100%, without question, my favorite full length album from start to finish) I thought Robert Smith was THE COOLEST motherfucker on earth hahaha (I was only 13 in my defense haha). From there I went from post punk, to hardcore punk to Brit-indie, to ska and soul. I was insatiable!

1992- as I got more into the traditional skinhead scene, reggae, rocksteady and northern soul got their hook into me.

1994-97- I was a massive Brit pop fan. Blur, Pulp, Oasis, Supergrass, Elastica. Which got me looking back to their influences like the Small Faces, the Who, Kinks, Action, 60s British r&b, 60s garage, 70s glam (t Rex, Bowie, slade, the Sweet) obviously a bit more of a Mod phase for me.



CMDC said:


> This is an interesting statement and something that I've thought about from time to time. What was your biggest/most important year for music? I think, at least for me, it is a combination of what was going on your life and what music you came across and resonated with you in that context.
> 
> For me, 1997 was probably the most important. Basically, I was in the middle of a stressful and decreasingly satisfying graduate school experience, had a long term relationship end, and at the same time discovered a number of bands that became seminal for me: Sleater Kinney, Belle and Sebastian, and Stereolab in particular, plus scores of tiny indy bands. Basically, 1997 launched me back into music after a couple of years where my attention was elsewhere. '97 also saw some great releases by bands that I became huge fans of shortly thereafter--Yo la Tengo, Wilco, Old 97s, and Guided by Voices.
> 
> Would be interested in others' thoughts on this.


----------



## Howard

Bar-Kays- Do It (Let Me See You Shake)


----------



## my19

The LA Times has posted alternate versions of "Wild Horses" and "Can't You Hear Me Knockin'" in anticipation of the reissue of Sticky Fingers. Worth a listen here: https://www.latimes.com/entertainment/


----------



## Duvel

Nice.

Should we be optimistic that they'll do a decent job of this reissue? The Exile reissue was just kind of meh, for me.



my19 said:


> The LA Times has posted alternate versions of "Wild Horses" and "Can't You Hear Me Knockin'" in anticipation of the reissue of Sticky Fingers. Worth a listen here: https://www.latimes.com/entertainment/


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Duvel

Nice.



YoungSoulRebel said:


>


----------



## my19

Duvel said:


> Nice.
> 
> Should we be optimistic that they'll do a decent job of this reissue? The Exile reissue was just kind of meh, for me.


I have reasonably good early pressings, at least U.S. pressings, because, well, I'm old. And I'm rarely optimistic about reissues. But the acoustic Wild Horses was nice, and Can't You Hear Me was at least interesting. So maybe there's some reason for hope.


----------



## Duvel

Yep. I have a bunch of late 60s, early 70s concert boots, too, so I'm not expecting to hear a lot on the reissue that I haven't already heard.

But as you say, this cut of Wild Horses is good.



my19 said:


> I have reasonably good early pressings, at least U.S. pressings, because, well, I'm old. And I'm rarely optimistic about reissues. But the acoustic Wild Horses was nice, and Can't You Hear Me was at least interesting. So maybe there's some reason for hope.


----------



## Duvel

_
Thought maybe today I'd check out some tawdry, dull, bland, laughable, ersatz rock music by the purveyors of such. Van Halen, of course.
_


----------



## Howard

The S H H I T- Make Ya Dance


----------



## Duvel

Even more stuff I don't know!



Howard said:


> The S H H I T- Make Ya Dance


----------



## Shaver

Here is a much more interesting use for the 'music' of Van Halen.

Gabba!


----------



## Woofa

32rollandrock said:


> 1982-1983, my freshman year in college. I had an unsophisticated ear and went from corporate rock (AC-DC, Boston, Styx) to stuff I never knew existed--reggae, punk, ska. Still can recall the first time I heard Scary Monsters and Iggy Pop. It was like drinking from a fire hose. This said, I loathe music from the 80s. REM (sorry, CMDC), U2, The Smiths, Culture Club--got no use for any of them.


Funny how my experience was almost completly the opposite. I lived on the South Shore of Long Island and in 83 had just become a teenager. My music went from listening to my Dad's Barbara Streisand (who I still love) to the "New Wave" of that era. I was heavily influenced by the local radio station WLIR which was a leader in the switch to these types of bands.
WLIR From Wiki:
"In 1982, it was decided that in order for the station to move into the future, a format change was needed.Program director Denis McNamara recommended to the station's owner that he choose one of two formats, either progressive adult contemporary or New Music.Although adult contemporary seemed commercially appealing, New Music was chosen because it was more in step with the "dare to be different" campaign being used to promote the new format and it was more "fun". On August 2, the format switch occurred. The station featured new wave (McNamara "hated" that term because he felt it was a trendy phrase that might be out of style in a year), synthpop, post-punk, early alternative rock acts as well as novelty records. The personalities of the disc jockeys became much more upbeat. The station became known worldwide for introducing new artists and playing singles months (if not years) before other stations. WLIR became the first radio station in the country to play U2, The Cure, The Smiths, New Order, Duran Duran, Madonna, George Michael, Men at Work and Prince. The station was one of the few commercial radio stations in the United States to play these type of artists. One method of doing so was the "Screamer of the Week," a feature in which listeners would call in and vote for their favorite new song of the week. New Order, Depeche Mode, Ultravox, Yaz and Blancmange were early staples of the new music format. According to McNamara, the "entire music industry was looking upon 'LIR and that 'LIR marketplace of New York and Long Island as one of the hippest music areas of the world. People used to refer to it as the gateway to America if you were an upcoming artist."

This was of course back when MTV was playing videos and the one hit wonders of the eighties were coming and going at about one a month.
When I left for college in 87 was the first time I really started listening to rock of any kind. I know this musical genre is not for everyone but it will always be the center of my musical world. Of course, I don't consider most of it to be serious music but even years later I find that most of that stuff still keeps me upbeat and has a fun vacationy sound to it.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Cholo low rider status:


----------



## Duvel

Digging deep into the vault... They're no Van Halen, but they're not bad, either.










Fairly interesting document of the Stones at or near their peak, in my opinion--May 1971, about a month ahead of the release of Sticky Fingers. Mick Taylor sounds amazing, and the horns from Jim Price and Bobby Keys turn the Stones into a scrappy little rhythm-and-blues band.


----------



## my19

Duvel said:


> Digging deep into the vault... They're no Van Halen, but they're not bad, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairly interesting document of the Stones at or near their peak, in my opinion--May 1971, about a month ahead of the release of Sticky Fingers. Mick Taylor sounds amazing, and the horns from Jim Price and Bobby Keys turn the Stones into a scrappy little rhythm-and-blues band.


Only saw the Stones live once, and more than two decades after the tour you mention. They were not at their peak on the Voodoo Lounge tour in 1994. Wyman was gone by then, the Spin Doctors opened, Sheryl Crow made an appearance, and the show took place at Joe Robbie Stadium, a name that has been changed countless times since.

Still, it was the Stones ... or a reasonable facsimile.


----------



## Howard

Brothers Johnson- Ain't We Funkin Now!


----------



## Howard

Duvel said:


> Even more stuff I don't know!


It's a new group that came out 10 years ago.


----------



## Duvel

They're only listenable for me through about 1978. Even that's a stretch. Their best period was when Taylor was in the band, 69-74.



my19 said:


> Only saw the Stones live once, and more than two decades after the tour you mention. They were not at their peak on the Voodoo Lounge tour in 1994. Wyman was gone by then, the Spin Doctors opened, Sheryl Crow made an appearance, and the show took place at Joe Robbie Stadium, a name that has been changed countless times since.
> 
> Still, it was the Stones ... or a reasonable facsimile.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Drove 1,500 miles to see them in Fargo, ND in February nearly 20 years ago. Could have driven not nearly so far, but the concept of the Stones in Fargo in dead of winter proved too hard to resist. Had never seen them before. It was worth the trip.



my19 said:


> Only saw the Stones live once, and more than two decades after the tour you mention. They were not at their peak on the Voodoo Lounge tour in 1994. Wyman was gone by then, the Spin Doctors opened, Sheryl Crow made an appearance, and the show took place at Joe Robbie Stadium, a name that has been changed countless times since.
> 
> Still, it was the Stones ... or a reasonable facsimile.


----------



## WillBarrett

Weird night:

Mazzy Star
Ride
Slowdive and all associated acts
Deafheaven
Cowboy Junkies


----------



## Duvel

I love Ride. Which album?



WillBarrett said:


> Weird night:
> 
> Mazzy Star
> Ride
> Slowdive and all associated acts
> Deafheaven
> Cowboy Junkies


----------



## xcubbies

The sound track to L'il Abner.


----------



## Howard

Santana- Reach Up!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Yes! I was OBSESSED with Fugazi for a bit! Had the great pleasure of seeing them about 7 times between 89-93. Ian Mackaye is a genius!

Willbarrett, I'm a huge shoe gaze fan as well! I'm really trying to get out to NY to see Ride next month.


----------



## Duvel

I'm envious! I never saw them. I didn't become aware of them, believe it or not, until 1990 when they released _Repeater + 3 Songs. _My wife, whom I did not know back then, also tells me she saw them a couple of times.

_Repeater_, in my opinion, is one of those albums, like _Goo_, that should have been the album to "break punk," as they say, instead of _Nevermind_. I still consider Repeater probably the best album of the 1990s.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Yes! I was OBSESSED with Fugazi for a bit! Had the great pleasure of *seeing them about 7 times between 89-93*. Ian Mackaye is a genius!
> 
> Willbarrett, I'm a huge shoe gaze fan as well! I'm really trying to get out to NY to see Ride next month.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I can't agree more.. Honestly, I never saw what others see in Nirvana... In my opinion they were ok, that's all. Pixies rip off artists... Fugazi blew my mind haha. Very, very underrated...



Duvel said:


> I'm envious! I never saw them. I didn't become aware of them, believe it or not, until 1990 when they released _Repeater + 3 Songs. _My wife, whom I did not know back then, also tells me she saw them a couple of times.
> 
> _Repeater_, in my opinion, is one of those albums, like _Goo_, that should have been the album to "break punk," as they say, instead of _Nevermind_. I still consider Repeater probably the best album of the 1990s.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Soul classics playlist: "Sweet Inspiration" by the Sweet Inspirations; "I Forgot to Be Your Lover" (the underrated William Bell); "The Dark End of the Street" (James Carr).


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

A little French pop to get me going this morning...


----------



## Duvel

Nevermind is a pretty incredible sounding album, though. It hooked me right away, and I think it is one of the gems of the whole alternative scene from back then. However, I also think the album and the band just happened to benefit from perfect timing. I think the moment was exactly right for the "scene" to bubble over, and somebody, Nirvana, came up with a great sounding LP--and the right amount of attitude and punk scruffiness, etc.--to make it happen. Beyond that, I think the band's significance has been way overhyped.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> I can't agree more.. Honestly, I never saw what others see in Nirvana... In my opinion they were ok, that's all. Pixies rip off artists... Fugazi blew my mind haha. Very, very underrated...


----------



## my19

Just ran through various versions of one of the great songs of my youth, "I Fought the Law (and the Law Won)" from The Clash, the Bobby Fuller Four, the original from the Crickets and Green Day. BF4 is the one I heard first, and was always the standard. But I do like the angry ferocity of The Clash version.


----------



## CMDC

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Yes! I was OBSESSED with Fugazi for a bit! Had the great pleasure of seeing them about 7 times between 89-93. Ian Mackaye is a genius!
> 
> Willbarrett, I'm a huge shoe gaze fan as well! I'm really trying to get out to NY to see Ride next month.


Being in DC I got to see Fugazi several times, albeit at the end of their run rather than the beginning. A running gag was how their annual outdoor Ft. Reno free concert always got rained out. The one I was at was pretty crazy, having lighting flashing and thunder clouds gathering, with their music blasting away. Great atmosphere.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I was raised in Baltimore and they would play $5 shows every six months or so at a steelworkers hall about 2 miles from my house. Great times! This forum brings up some unusual (for a clothing site) but really good memories haha.



CMDC said:


> Being in DC I got to see Fugazi several times, albeit at the end of their run rather than the beginning. A running gag was how their annual outdoor Ft. Reno free concert always got rained out. The one I was at was pretty crazy, having lighting flashing and thunder clouds gathering, with their music blasting away. Great atmosphere.


----------



## Duvel

My concertgoing days seem to be a thing of a past. However, my wife and I only recently moved from Asheville, where one could practically stumble into a great show walking down any street. We saw Lucinda Williams, Cowboy Junkies, and The Dandy Warhols, among many others. At the Junkies show, we were so close to the stage that I could see the fillings in Margo's upper molars.That one was also memorable for the scowl she gave my wife (then girlfriend) when she (my wife, not Margo) got up in the middle of a song to go to the bar and get us each another beer. Ha! I'll never forget that look on Margo's face. At the Warhols, we walked out after about an hour, and we like to brag that we were so hip and cool that even the Dandy Warhols weren't good enough for us.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

My wife and I do not go to many shows these days either... The last few that I went to there was always some drunk ass guy who wants to see how tough he is by messing with me. I guess I just have that kind of face haha. When I was younger I would have thought a punch up was a great end to an evening haha, but not so much now. We are going to see The Sonics in a few weeks though. I'm not really expecting much trouble from that crowd. We will most likely be the youngest people there haha.



Duvel said:


> My concertgoing days seem to be a thing of a past. However, my wife and I only recently moved from Asheville, where one could practically stumble into a great show walking down any street. We saw Lucinda Williams, Cowboy Junkies, and The Dandy Warhols, among many others. At the Junkies show, we were so close to the stage that I could see Margot's fillings. That one was also memorable for the scowl she gave my wife (then girlfriend) when she got up in the middle of song to get us two more beers. Ha! I'll never forget that look on Margot's face. At the Warhols, we walked out after about an hour, and we like to brag that we were so hip and cool that even the Dandy Warhols weren't good enough for us.


----------



## Duvel

It's the tatts! 

The Sonics! That's cool.

One reason we stopped liking to go to shows is the outright rudeness of other people in the audience. We had to move no fewer than five times at the Lucinda Williams gig because of all the talking around us--during the songs! All these people are just there to hear themselves gab, and I wonder how they hear any of the show? At one show, the woman in back of us kept blabbing to her friend, quite loudly, how excited she was to be at the show, oh, this is just amazing, I've waited so long to see this show, oh, don't you think it's amazing, isn't it great, blah blah blah.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> My wife and I do not go to many shows these days either... The last few that I went to there was always *some drunk ass guy who wants to see how tough he is by messing with me.* I guess I just have that kind of face haha. When I was younger I would have thought a punch up was a great end to an evening haha, but not so much now. We are going to see The Sonics in a few weeks though. I'm not really expecting much trouble from that crowd. We will most likely be the youngest people there haha.


----------



## Shaver

Toughen up. It's a rock concert not a pensioners day out.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Hahahaha "toughen up"!!!?? 
Total keyboard warrior status.....



Shaver said:


> Toughen up. It's a rock concert not a pensioners day out.


----------



## Duvel

How can I sign up for these pensioners days out, then?



Shaver said:


> Toughen up. It's a rock concert not a pensioners day out.


----------



## Shaver

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Hahahaha "toughen up"!!!??
> Total keyboard warrior status.....


Bless you. What a quaint conceit.

Seriously though: toughen up.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Sure, no problem. I'm in the greater Manchester area at least once a year. The next time I'm in town maybe we can meet for a pint and you can give me some lessons on how to "toughen up"?
How does that sound? I guess I'm better at learning things first hand, and you are obviously super tough so I'm really looking forward to your advice.



Shaver said:


> Bless you. What a quaint conceit.
> 
> Seriously though: toughen up.


----------



## FLMike

G Love and Special Sauce - Fixin to Die


----------



## Shaver

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Sure, no problem. I'm in the greater Manchester area at least once a year. The next time I'm in town maybe we can meet for a pint and you can give me some lessons on how to "toughen up"?
> How does that sound? I guess I'm better at learning things first hand, and you are obviously super tough so I'm really looking forward to your advice.


I should be delighted to meet with you. I could take you on a tour; joy division, smiths, etc. Bez from the Happy Mondays is my next door neighbour. It will be a treat for an anglophile such as yourself. PM me nearer the time.

I don't drink beer though, it will have to be whisky.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

While I've done the smiths and joy division tours, meeting Bez would be a feather in my cap, so I will certainly take you up on that. 
On being an Anglophile, I was actually born in the UK and have quite a large family presence there so I feel that I'm simply celebrating my culture. I often wish that my parents were not so ambitious by dragging me kicking and screaming off of the island of which I am so fond haha.



Shaver said:


> I should be delighted to meet with you. I could take you on a tour; joy division, smiths, etc. Bez from the Happy Mondays is my next door neighbour. It will be a delight for an anglophile such as yourself. PM me nearer the time.*


----------



## Shaver

Bez is, I'm sorry to say, a loathsome druggie still. Twenty quid will guarantee you an audience with him though. As to morrisey, magazine, joy division et al - I guarantee you I can take you to more relevant locations. Mostly within a stone's throw of my home.

As an aside the mighty Quentin Crisp died just around the corner.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

That's EXACTLY how I want to see him... None of this "running for office " nonsense haha. I do not want a respectable Bez... Ever haha. 
I did get to meet Peter Hook and Shawn Ryder in, I believe, The Liars Club? They were both gloriously off their heads! Great night out haha!



Shaver said:


> Bez is, I'm sorry to say, a loathsome druggie still. Twenty quid will guarantee you an audience with him though. As to morrisey, magazine, joy division et al - I guarantee you I can take you to more relevant locations. Mostly within a stone's throw of my home.
> 
> As an aside the mighty Quentin Crisp died just around the corner.


----------



## Duvel

Who's Bez?

Hey, don't shoot me. I'm the guy who didn't know who Van Halen is (was?).


----------



## Shaver

Grrrrr :angry:



Duvel said:


> Who's Bez?
> 
> Hey, don't shoot me. I'm the guy who didn't know who Van Halen is (was?).


----------



## Duvel

Yeah, I know. I live under a rock.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Bez was basically THE main "scenester" of the Madchester scene. He was the Happy Monday's "vibe master" basically just danced and shook maracas on stage haha. 
After the Mondays broke up, he formed Black Grape with Shawn Ryder. 
Basically just an infamous Manchester dude, a bit of a character...



Duvel said:


> Who's Bez?
> 
> Hey, don't shoot me. I'm the guy who didn't know who Van Halen is (was?).


----------



## Shaver

And the award for most prodigious usage of the word 'basically' goes to......

you're twisting my melon man


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Hahaha, I noticed that right after I posted, but then I channeled my inner Mr. Ryder and said "fook it".



Shaver said:


> And the award for most prodigious usage of the word 'basically' goes to......
> 
> you're twisting my melon man


----------



## Duvel

I basically get it. I think I'd basically heard of the Happy Mondays but basically didn't know anything about them. 

Are you talking about the early 90s Manchester scene, Ride, Stone Roses, et al? I wasn't too much into that, aside from Ride and the one Stone Roses LP.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Basically, you get the gist..



Duvel said:


> I basically get it. I think I'd basically heard of the Happy Mondays but basically didn't know anything about them.
> 
> Are you talking about the early 90s Manchester scene, Ride, Stone Roses, et al? I wasn't too much into that, aside from Ride and the one Stone Roses LP.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## L-feld

YoungSoulRebel said:


>


Great band that Wes Anderson totally ruined for me for about a decade.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I agree about "Making Time" but The Creation are much more than that one song. This album is crazy and really opened the door for me to other late 60s British groups like The Move, Brian Auger and the Trinity and the like...



L-feld said:


> Great band that Wes Anderson totally ruined for me for about a decade.


----------



## Howard

Starland Vocal Band- Afternoon Delight


----------



## mankson

Duvel said:


> I basically get it. I think I'd basically heard of the Happy Mondays but basically didn't know anything about them.
> 
> Are you talking about the early 90s Manchester scene, Ride, Stone Roses, et al? I wasn't too much into that, aside from Ride and the one Stone Roses LP.


I have an original (albeit US) pressing of the first Stone Roses release, before Fools Gold was tacked on. Would that be considered Madchester Trad?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

ABSOLUTELY! (Although Shaver will not agree haha). I have the same one. By the way, welcome Mr. Mankson!



mankson said:


> I have an original (albeit US) pressing of the first Stone Roses release, before Fools Gold was tacked on. Would that be considered Madchester Trad?


----------



## Brio1

Tindersticks !


----------



## Brio1

YoungSoulRebel said:


> ABSOLUTELY! (Although Shaver will not agree haha). I have the same one. By the way, welcome Mr. Mankson!


I imagine that you're a Nick Cave fan , yes ?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

You know, I gave Nick Cave Many chances, my wife is a HUGE fan, but I'm just not too into him.



Brio1 said:


> I imagine that you're a Nick Cave fan , yes ?


----------



## Brio1

Does she favor the older Cave or the newer songs ? And thanks for giving him a shot (LOL) ...


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

She definitely prefers the earlier stuff.. Birthday party mostly, but she is fond of his newer music as well. She saw him last year and really enjoyed the show. I do love his song during the opening credits of "Peaky Blinders" though. I think it's called "Red right hand "?



Brio1 said:


> Does she favor the older Cave or the newer songs ? And thanks for giving him a shot (LOL) ...


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I sometimes enjoy Nick Cave: I like the bluesy clatter of Grinderman, for example, and his appearance in _Wings of Desire_ is great. Cave as crooner is a little ridiculous for me, but I can't really explain why one artist strikes me as "pretentious" and another doesn't. The ringtone on my work cell phone was "Release the Bats" at one point. Bad idea.

Anyone here old enough to remember Gang of Four or the Mekons fondly? I saw the former around 1980 in Detroit, and had a pleasant chat with Hugo Burnham (there was little competition for his attention). Go4's first two albums have aged well (for me); the Mekons have begun to seem like one of those "you had to be there" bands at this point.

I also saw DC's legendary Bad Brains at Todd's Sway Bar near Detroit (yes, that's what the sign outside said). They played one song, then the singer launched into a homophobic rant, so the club pulled the plug on them.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

HR is a notorious homophobe.. I stopped listening to them for that reason. I LOVE Gang of Four! "Damaged Goods" is a great song. I actually saw them a few weeks ago and they were surprisingly good.



SlideGuitarist said:


> I sometimes enjoy Nick Cave: I like the bluesy clatter of Grinderman, for example, and his appearance in _Wings of Desire_ is great. Cave as crooner is a little ridiculous for me, but I can't really explain why one artist strikes me as "pretentious" and another doesn't. The ringtone on my work cell phone was "Release the Bats" at one point. Bad idea.
> 
> Anyone here old enough to remember Gang of Four or the Mekons fondly? I saw the former around 1980 in Detroit, and had a pleasant chat with Hugo Burnham (there was little competition for his attention). Go4's first two albums have aged well (for me); the Mekons have begun to seem like one of those "you had to be there" bands at this point.
> 
> I also saw DC's legendary Bad Brains at Todd's Sway Bar near Detroit (yes, that's what the sign outside said). They played one song, then the singer launched into a homophobic rant, so the club pulled the plug on them.


----------



## Brio1

YoungSoulRebel said:


> She definitely prefers the earlier stuff.. Birthday party mostly, but she is fond of his newer music as well. She saw him last year and really enjoyed the show. I do love his song during the opening credits of "Peaky Blinders" though. I think it's called "Red right hand "?


Yeah , the older songs before the departure of Mr. Bargeld are better than the newer stuff :


----------



## Brio1

SlideGuitarist said:


> I sometimes enjoy Nick Cave: I like the bluesy clatter of Grinderman, for example, and his appearance in _Wings of Desire_ is great. Cave as crooner is a little ridiculous for me, but I can't really explain why one artist strikes me as "pretentious" and another doesn't. The ringtone on my work cell phone was "Release the Bats" at one point. Bad idea.
> 
> Anyone here old enough to remember Gang of Four or the Mekons fondly? I saw the former around 1980 in Detroit, and had a pleasant chat with Hugo Burnham (there was little competition for his attention). Go4's first two albums have aged well (for me); the Mekons have begun to seem like one of those "you had to be there" bands at this point.
> 
> I also saw DC's legendary Bad Brains at Todd's Sway Bar near Detroit (yes, that's what the sign outside said). They played one song, then the singer launched into a homophobic rant, so the club pulled the plug on them.


Don't take Mr. Cave so seriously as I don't think that he really takes himself the same . :cool2:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

To continue on my French pop theme:


----------



## Shaver

The video to this quintessential murder ballad contains a lovely tip of the hat to Millais.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Oh, Brio1, that was very cool (and humorous, as you aptly noted)! I wonder if I could put together a Cave mixtape that my wife would enjoy. Sting is her cup of tea, so it would take some work on my part. "Release the Bats" is not going to be on it.


----------



## Brio1

Shaver said:


> The video to this quintessential murder ballad contains a lovely tip of the hat to Millais.


" The fair Ophelia ! - Nymph, in thy orisons be all my sins remembered." 

I had the chance to view this painting during the Pre-Raphaelite exhibition in Washington , DC :

I'm glad to see that you are still around the forum , Shaver. I trust that you are hale and hearty.


----------



## Duvel

Slide, I'm a big fan of Entertainment!, and I love The Mekons Rock 'n Roll. Based on RnR, I tired Fear and Whiskey and it just didn't speak to me, but that was a long time ago, so I may have to give it another listen.



SlideGuitarist said:


> I sometimes enjoy Nick Cave: I like the bluesy clatter of Grinderman, for example, and his appearance in _Wings of Desire_ is great. Cave as crooner is a little ridiculous for me, but I can't really explain why one artist strikes me as "pretentious" and another doesn't. The ringtone on my work cell phone was "Release the Bats" at one point. Bad idea.
> 
> Anyone here old enough to remember Gang of Four or the Mekons fondly? I saw the former around 1980 in Detroit, and had a pleasant chat with Hugo Burnham (there was little competition for his attention). Go4's first two albums have aged well (for me); the Mekons have begun to seem like one of those "you had to be there" bands at this point.
> 
> I also saw DC's legendary Bad Brains at Todd's Sway Bar near Detroit (yes, that's what the sign outside said). They played one song, then the singer launched into a homophobic rant, so the club pulled the plug on them.


----------



## L-feld

YoungSoulRebel said:


> HR is a notorious homophobe. I stopped listening to them for that reason. I LOVE Gang of Four! "Damaged Goods" is a great song. I actually saw them a few weeks ago and they were surprisingly good.


HR is a notorious crackhead. I don't know if he still lives in Baltimore, but he lived here for the better part of the 2000's and was a big part of "the scene." He lived in a warehouse space with this guy Pablo, and they would hold "DJ" (I use that term loosely) nights at a private Lithuanian social hall in west Baltimore, playing really bad rocksteady and northern soul. It was always interesting whether he would make it through the set or fall asleep while standing up.

Anyway, here are my latest acquisitions:


----------



## FLMike

L-feld said:


> HR is a notorious crackhead. I don't know if he still lives in Baltimore, but he lived here for the better part of the 2000's and was a big part of "the scene." He lived in a warehouse space with this guy Pablo, and they would hold "DJ" (I use that term loosely) nights at a private Lithuanian social hall in west Baltimore, playing really bad rocksteady and northern soul. It was always interesting whether he would make it through the set or fall asleep while standing up.


I would't think a crackhead would have a problem falling asleep standing up. Just sayin.


----------



## L-feld

FLCracka said:


> I would't think a crackhead would have a problem falling asleep standing up. Just sayin.


I meant crackhead in the more general, pejorative sense.

I think he mostly just smoked way too much weed, but he would do the heroin lean on occasion.


----------



## FLMike

Ahh. Gotcha.


----------



## WillBarrett

In answer to a previous query, I was enjoying some random live footage of Ride on YouTube the other night. Need to finally acquire a copy of Nowhere.

I love Fugazi - one of the only punk bands I still listen to on a regular basis. Managed to see them right after The Argument came out, at an old steel furnace turned concert venue in Birmingham. In the early nineties they played here in an old jazz club in a really bad neighborhood, but I was too young for that. The same club also hosted shows by Propaghandi and Neurosis.


----------



## gumprop1

Dave Brubeck


----------



## gumprop1

History of the Eagles on DVD


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Dude I know "Pablo" his real name is Paul haha. I've known him for at least 20 years, I've never liked his smarmy ass but my friend dated his sister. He was also in that 3rd wave Ska band "the Pietasters" I was one of the guys who actually started that "charm city soul club" back in 1996. It was originally at what is now The Ottobar (back then it was called Club Midnite). Small world haha!



L-feld said:


> HR is a notorious crackhead. I don't know if he still lives in Baltimore, but he lived here for the better part of the 2000's and was a big part of "the scene." He lived in a warehouse space with this guy Pablo, and they would hold "DJ" (I use that term loosely) nights at a private Lithuanian social hall in west Baltimore, playing really bad rocksteady and northern soul. It was always interesting whether he would make it through the set or fall asleep while standing up.
> 
> Anyway, here are my latest acquisitions:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Mrs.YSR and I are heading up to Stinson Beach (even though it's a balmy 62 degrees). Thought this would be appropriate getting ready music:


----------



## Howard

Donna Summer-Last Dance


----------



## L-feld

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Dude I know "Pablo" his real name is Paul haha. I've known him for at least 20 years, I've never liked his smarmy ass but my friend dated his sister. He was also in that 3rd wave Ska band "the Pietasters" I was one of the guys who actually started that "charm city soul club" back in 1996. It was originally at what is now The Ottobar (back then it was called Club Midnite). Small world haha!


Standard Smalltimore.


----------



## eagle2250

This AM's entertainment comes from Memories; The Elvis Presley Comeback CD. Presently tracking is "Guitar Man!"


----------



## Howard

James Taylor- Fire And Rain


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Duvel




----------



## WillBarrett

Just had a fun sing along with my kids...

- Wagon Wheel
- Dixieland Delight
- The Rainbow Connection
- Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow?
- Ripple


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Sounds like a great evening!



WillBarrett said:


> Just had a fun sing along with my kids...
> 
> - Wagon Wheel
> - Dixieland Delight
> - The Rainbow Connection
> - Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow?
> - Ripple


----------



## my19

YoungSoulRebel said:


>


Wow, one of the few early-mid '60s Motown acts that never quite broke big. Very cool ...


----------



## Shaver

More rockabilly: Janis Martin provides a measure of wholesome smut in '58

*Cock your pistol and rooty-toot-toot
Bang-bang-bang, bang-bang-bang
Bang-bang-bangedy-bang-bang*


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Great track Shaver!



Shaver said:


> More rockabilly: Janis Martin provides a measure of wholesome smut in '58
> 
> *Cock your pistol and rooty-toot-toot
> Bang-bang-bang, bang-bang-bang
> Bang-bang-bangedy-bang-bang*


----------



## Howard

Gary Cummings- Be Thankful


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I'm not familiar with his work, is he a one hit wonder or an artist with substance? What's your favorite album of his?



Howard said:


> Gary Cummings- Be Thankful


----------



## roman totale XVII

'Fantasy Empire' the new Lightning Bolt album on heavy rotation right now. Maybe their best ever... Had to good fortune to see them Cleveland a few weeks back - a phenomenal show. Here's a clip from someone stood just to my right...






Melt Banana up next - on their annual(ish) US tour. Seeing them in Columbus, Buffalo and Indianapolis. Good times


----------



## Howard

Mtume- Just Funnin


----------



## Howard

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I'm not familiar with his work, is he a one hit wonder or an artist with substance? What's your favorite album of his?


There is no information on him, must be a one hit wonder.


----------



## Howard

LTD- Jam!


----------



## Shaver

More rockabilly: dig it cats!

Gleeful yelping exuberance from Johnny Burnette: Train Kept A Rollin-

*With a heave and a ho
Well I just couldn't let her go*


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Thanks, Shaver! Love the above track! So that's what I'm listening to right now.

You Dead fans might enjoy this link: https://www.vulture.com/2015/05/see-the-trailer-for-bob-weirs-grateful-dead-doc.html


----------



## Howard

Dogg Master- Old School Jam


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Keeping with the Rockabilly theme:

"20 Flight Rock"


----------



## my19

and a little more Eddie Cochran ...


----------



## Shaver

*Their house is a museum
Where people come to see 'em
They really are a scream
The Addams Family.*








One of the most beautiful ladies who ever existed, her pout at 13 seconds in the opening credits....*sigh*


----------



## drlivingston

Wax Fang - Majestic


----------



## eagle2250

This AM it's Shania Twain entertaining us with, "That Don't Impress Me Much!"


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Could not agree more, in fact, there is quite a resemblance between her and Mrs YSR.



Shaver said:


> *Their house is a museum
> Where people come to see 'em
> They really are a scream
> The Addams Family.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most beautiful ladies who ever existed, her pout at 13 seconds in the opening credits....*sigh*


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> *Their house is a museum
> Where people come to see 'em
> They really are a scream
> The Addams Family.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most beautiful ladies who ever existed, her pout at 13 seconds in the opening credits....*sigh*


So, You're a fan of The Addams Family?


----------



## Howard

Sweat To Sweat-Freak Band


----------



## Howard

Now I'm listening to Earth Wind And Fire- Sing A Song


----------



## Duvel

She's quite goth.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Could not agree more, in fact, there is quite a resemblance between her and Mrs YSR.


----------



## Brio1

SlideGuitarist said:


> Thanks, Shaver! Love the above track! So that's what I'm listening to right now.
> 
> You Dead fans might enjoy this link: https://www.vulture.com/2015/05/see-the-trailer-for-bob-weirs-grateful-dead-doc.html


There is a bohemian lady in my life that will enjoy this . Thanks.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

She sure is haha, but don't let her catch you calling her that! Haha hell hath no fury like a goth-ish Mexican woman! Hahaha
Goth or not, she IS the most beautiful thing that has ever been placed on this fine earth (my wife NOT Mrs. Addams haha).



Duvel said:


> She's quite goth.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Classic San Francisco punk!


----------



## L-feld

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

James Brown- Hot Pants


----------



## Howard

Brothers Johnson- Get The Funk Out My Face


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

YES! good choice Howard!



Howard said:


> Brothers Johnson- Get The Funk Out My Face


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## vpkozel

Hootie and the Blowfish :happy:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

So, basically, Duvel and you are both hiding hootie and the blowfish tattoos on your legs? Hahaha Haha


vpkozel said:


> Hootie and the Blowfish :happy:


----------



## Shaver

How to adequately describe this pulchritudinous deformity?

Swing inhabited by Captain Howdy......?


----------



## Howard

Zapp- Do Wah Ditty


----------



## vpkozel

YoungSoulRebel said:


> So, basically, Duvel and you are both hiding hootie and the blowfish tattoos on your legs? Hahaha Haha


I actually like Hootie for what they are, but I also have a long history with them. Before they hit it big, they would play Sunday nights at a local place near me in Charlotte, and there was a group of us who went to see them a lot. As you could imagine, the crowd wasn't huge on Sundays and most of the people there would buy them a drink and hang out with them some when they were done. And if you have ever seen a bar band in its infancy, you just know the ones who are good and have potential - which they obviously did. And Rucker's voice is so awesome and so distinctive.

I will also happily say that I love Let Her Cry and will defend it all day long. If you haven't heard any of Darius Rucker's country stuff, I highly recommend checking it out - it really is good stuff.

No tattoos for me, but if I ever did get one, it wouldn't be Hootie, lol.


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoons listening pleasure is being assuaged by The Millennium Collection's Best of ABBA. Presently tracking is "Dancing Queen!" I was still a young man when ABBA first produced that tune. :redface:


----------



## Howard

Con Funk Shun- Body Lovers (1981)


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> This afternoons listening pleasure is being assuaged by The Millennium Collection's Best of ABBA. Presently tracking is "Dancing Queen!" I was still a young man when ABBA first produced that tune. :redface:


I love ABBA.


----------



## Odradek

Dragging out the old albums.

Tom Waits
House Where Nobody Lives.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Duvel

Straight from June 1965:


----------



## Shaver

The Blues Boy has departed this realm.


----------



## Duvel

Damn.


----------



## CardsHockey

Led Zeppelin, "Stairway to Heaven."


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Shaver was the first to tell me that B.B. King had passed on.

What else? _Live at the Regal: _



.

I have had idiots tell me with a straight face that Eric Clapton (!), Buddy Guy, SRV, _et al._, are greater than B.B. was, and though I love flamboyant guitar, B.B. had a great dancer's economy of motion, or a great counter-puncher's. What rock fans just don't get is that B.B. was a great singer, which is inseparable from his art. Try to listen to "Worry, Worry, Worry" here without the hairs on your arm standing up.


----------



## Duvel

I learned it first from Shaver as well. Thanks for bumming me out, man.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## gamma68

RIP Blues Boy. The thrill will never be gone.

The RCA Orthophonic Hi-Fi (from 1955) is one year older than the 78 disc:


----------



## Brio1

SlideGuitarist said:


> Shaver was the first to tell me that B.B. King had passed on.
> 
> What else? _Live at the Regal: _
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have had idiots tell me with a straight face that Eric Clapton (!), Buddy Guy, SRV, _et al._, are greater than B.B. was, and though I love flamboyant guitar, B.B. had a great dancer's economy of motion, or a great counter-puncher's. What rock fans just don't get is that B.B. was a great singer, which is inseparable from his art. Try to listen to "Worry, Worry, Worry" here without the hairs on your arm standing up.


I chatted with Mr. King at the Borders bookshop in Tysons Corner several years ago. His bus was parked in the lot while he was shopping after a performance at Wolf Trap.


----------



## Howard

Aurra- Are you Single?


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are listening to a Rock & Pops Classics CD. Presently tracking is The B 52"s "Roam!"


----------



## Howard

Kleer- Winners


----------



## WillBarrett

the Lester Young station on Pandora is just killing it this morning.

Duvel - need to get that Shorter lp. I've got See No Evil and it's fantastic.


----------



## Duvel

Shorter's a favorite. I have several of his Blue Note LPs. His solo on Aja is something to hear, too.

Ju Ju is the best I've heard by him, though. McCoy Tyner is really good on this LP.



WillBarrett said:


> the Lester Young station on Pandora is just killing it this morning.
> 
> Duvel - need to get that Shorter lp. I've got See No Evil and it's fantastic.


----------



## Teczboi

Solstice, by Ralph Towner. Beautiful, and a perfect representation of musical exploration occurring in the 70s.


----------



## Howard

Bell And James- Living It Up (Friday Night)


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## SlideGuitarist

A lovely interview with B.B. King: what a gentleman!


----------



## CMDC

First Stone Poneys album. I suggest two items of note on the cover. 1) Band member in blue ocbd w/repp tie. 2) Absolutely smoking gorgeous Linda Rondstadt.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning it's a disc from the Malt Shop Favorites Collection. Presently tracking, Danny & the Junior's "At The Hop!"


----------



## 32rollandrock

YoungSoulRebel said:


>


Fantastic record. Roky's later stuff is great, too.


----------



## Brio1

The Shira Choir :


----------



## Howard

Earth Wind And Fire- Happy Feeling


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## CardsHockey

Lynyrd Skynyrd, "Gimme Three Steps."


----------



## CardsHockey

Led Zeppelin, "Gallows Pole."


----------



## Duvel

Tried to find a good video without any boobs in it. Dedicated to Cracka and Noble.


----------



## Howard

Guy- Groove Me


----------



## CardsHockey

Led Zeppelin, "Over the Hills and Far Away."


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Howard

Wild Cherry- Play That Funky Music


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Lee "Scratch" Perry, all day long.


----------



## Shaver

SlideGuitarist said:


> Lee "Scratch" Perry, all day long.


Great choice!

I favour the 2 albums that he released in collaboration with Dub Syndicate.


----------



## mankson

Graham Parker, _The Real Macaw_


----------



## my19

mankson said:


> Graham Parker, _The Real Macaw_


Small world. Heard Parker and the Rumour's "Mercury Poisoning" on the drive in this morning.

What a wonderfully angry young man he was.


----------



## Howard

Lettuce- Do It Like You Do


----------



## CardsHockey

Led Zeppelin, "Ramble On"


----------



## mankson

"No Matter What", Badfinger


----------



## Howard

Parliament/Funkadelic-Rumpofsteelskin


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## mankson

Roxy Music, _Manifesto_


----------



## Howard

Dexter Wansel- Solutions


----------



## my19

Van Morrison -- Astral Weeks


----------



## mankson

Squeeze, _Sweets from a Stranger_


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's The Rock & Pop Classic's Collection bringing music to our day. Presently tracking, "The Rascal's "A Beautiful Morning!" Perhaps so, but the weathers pretty questionable. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Earth Wind And Fire- Can't Let Go


----------



## mankson

The Three O'Clock, _Arrive Without Travelling_


----------



## CardsHockey

AC DC, "Rock and Roll Ain't Noise Pollution."


----------



## Patrick06790

Ella Fitzgerald sings the Cole Porter songbook
New albums from JD McPherson and James Hunter Six, both kind of meh
Nirvana, Nevermind. Didn't understand what the fuss was about at the time. Kinda grows on you.
The Gun Club. How did I miss these guys at the time?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Aphex Twin for several hours now: I needed a wake-up call.


----------



## my19

Steve Earle, Copperhead Road -- moonshine, guns and The Pogues.


----------



## Duvel

Patrick06790 said:


> Ella Fitzgerald sings the Cole Porter songbook
> New albums from JD McPherson and James Hunter Six, both kind of meh
> Nirvana, Nevermind. Didn't understand what the fuss was about at the time. Kinda grows on you.
> The Gun Club. How did I miss these guys at the time?


I found out about The Gun Club only very late, a good 20 years after their time. A lot of the really great music back then flew too low under the radar, it seems to me. I have Fire of Love and Miami, both exceptional LPs, in my opinion.


----------



## Howard

Marvin Gaye- Got To Give It Up


----------



## eagle2250

Today our musical preference seems again to be The Rock and Pop Classics Collection. Presently tracking, Bill Wither's "A Lovely Day!"


----------



## mankson

eagle2250 said:


> Today our musical preference seems again to be The Rock and Pop Classics Collection. Presently tracking, Bill Wither's "A Lovely Day!"


Great tune!


----------



## mankson

De La Soul, _3 Feet High and Rising

_


----------



## Howard

Fatback-King Tim the 3rd.


----------



## mankson

The Style Council, _Our Favourite Shop_


----------



## eagle2250

Coming from our Malt Shop Favorites Collection it's Bill Haley and The Comet's "Rock Around The Clock!" Works pretty well as an early morning 'pick-me-up.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

The documentary "A Band Called Death," about a very early hard-core band...from Detroit...comprising three African-American brothers...before the Ramones. Amazing stuff, and very moving.


----------



## Howard

Andy Gibb- Shadow Dancing


----------



## mankson

The Beat, _I Just Can't Stop It_


----------



## eagle2250

Today we're listening to Kenny Chesmey's Everywhere We Go CD. Presently tracking, "A Woman Knows!" Though, in the interest of full disclosure the She Thinks My Tractors Sexy track is my favorite on this CD. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard

Con Funk Shun- Fire When Ready


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I love this North African rock music:


----------



## Howard

Def Leppard- Hysteria


----------



## mankson

Elvis Costello and the Attractions, _Imperial Bedroom_


----------



## NorthMan

Gordon Lightfoot, _Sundown

_


----------



## 32rollandrock

Gordon Lightfoot was the bomb. Sundown, If You Could Read My Mind, Beautiful and Carefree Highway were as good as it got for his style of soft rock. After that, not much to sneeze about. The years haven't been kind, though. Not sure if he's still trying to perform, but saw him bout five years ago and he was awful. Like Neil Diamond, he never really could sing, which is why the songs he wrote don't demand much range, but even he couldn't sing them.



NorthMan said:


> Gordon Lightfoot, _Sundown
> 
> _


----------



## mankson

The Boomtown Rats, _The Fine Art of Surfacing_


----------



## Howard

Survivor- Eye Of The Tiger


----------



## 32rollandrock

mankson said:


> The Boomtown Rats, _The Fine Art of Surfacing_


"I want to shoot the whole day down."


----------



## Howard

True Faith-New Order


----------



## my19

Warren Zevon -- Excitable Boy


----------



## 32rollandrock

Gave Disraeli Gears a listen yesterday. Never tire of hearing Ginger Baker.


----------



## Duvel

I have awful associations. Some of my college bar haunts in the 70s unfortunately stocked their jukeboxes with this stuff. I hear one of these songs and I almost feel my nostrils fill with the stench of stale swill (e.g., PBR, Bud, etc.).



32rollandrock said:


> Gordon Lightfoot was the bomb. Sundown, If You Could Read My Mind, Beautiful and Carefree Highway were as good as it got for his style of soft rock. After that, not much to sneeze about. The years haven't been kind, though. Not sure if he's still trying to perform, but saw him bout five years ago and he was awful. Like Neil Diamond, he never really could sing, which is why the songs he wrote don't demand much range, but even he couldn't sing them.


----------



## mankson

mankson said:


> The Boomtown Rats, _The Fine Art of Surfacing_





32rollandrock said:


> "I want to shoot the whole day down."


You got it. Coincidentally, heard that on the radio this Monday morning.


----------



## mankson

XTC, _Nonsuch_


----------



## Tilton

32rollandrock said:


> Gordon Lightfoot was the bomb. Sundown, If You Could Read My Mind, Beautiful and Carefree Highway were as good as it got for his style of soft rock. After that, not much to sneeze about. The years haven't been kind, though. Not sure if he's still trying to perform, but saw him bout five years ago and he was awful. Like Neil Diamond, he never really could sing, which is why the songs he wrote don't demand much range, but even he couldn't sing them.


Reminds me of when I saw Dylan open for The Dead (the reincarnation that was no longer grateful, apparently) in probably 2005. Columbus, Ohio. He couldn't remember the names of his band, he just about fell on his face, was totally incomprehensible even by Dylan standards. He was a total wreck that night. I would say "then/now," but that night, he was a wreck.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> I have awful associations. Some of my college bar haunts in the 70s unfortunately stocked their jukeboxes with this stuff. I hear one of these songs and I almost feel my nostrils fill with the stench of stale swill (e.g., PBR, Bud, etc.).


Come now.

There is something about cheap beer that makes one feel young again, especially in sweltering weather. Can after can after can of Stag/Schlitz/Miller High Life whilst pool side is a wonderful way to waste a day, especially if cheesy music is playing.


----------



## Duvel

I wish I could agree, because it sounds so good on paper (or whatever). In practice, that makes me feel neither young nor old--only nauseated. I can't really drink at all in the sun, much or for long. I get sick. When I do drink in that context, I have to stick to light mixed drinks.

As an editorial aside, I believe there's a reason PBR and such is popular among some younger (I won't call them hipters) people: they don't know any better.



32rollandrock said:


> Come now.
> 
> There is something about cheap beer that makes one feel young again, especially in sweltering weather. Can after can after can of Stag/Schlitz/Miller High Life whilst pool side is a wonderful way to waste a day, especially if cheesy music is playing.


----------



## jimw

Listening to the Huntington Cads, _Go Exotic*. *_This is really terrific surf-style guitar instrumental music.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> I wish I could agree, because it sounds so good on paper (or whatever). In practice, that makes me feel neither young nor old--only nauseated. I can't really drink at all in the sun, much or for long. I get sick. When I do drink in that context, I have to stick to light mixed drinks.
> 
> As an editorial aside, I believe there's a reason PBR and such is popular among some younger (I won't call them hipters) people: they don't know any better.


When my wife and I were first married, we were living in San Jose, CA, and learned to make sangria from this recipe: https://www.cooksillustrated.com/recipes/871-the-best-sangria. It's sangria, not punch. I'm one of those people who gets headaches from certain beers, so this is my drink for loafing in the sunshine.

I speak no Spanish, but, improbably, I sang with Cuban _son_ combo back then, so I was loafing down memory lane by listening to old Cuban music today, e.g.:


----------



## L-feld

mankson said:


> XTC, _Nonsuch_


You're really giving Howard a run for the title of "Member with Best Taste in Music."

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

On the turntable:










Smell the grass in the meadow?


----------



## eagle2250

Todays listening choice is Neal McCoy's No Doubt About It CD. Presently tracking...what else, "No Doubt About It!" How appropriate, as I can also hear the wife moving about the kitchen...cooking breakfast.


----------



## mankson

mankson said:


> XTC, _Nonsuch_





L-feld said:


> You're really giving Howard a run for the title of "Member with Best Taste in Music."


Thanks for the kind words, but I see a lot of high quality input in this thread from many others. Just doing my part to add to the mix.


----------



## mankson

"People Who Died", The Jim Carroll Band


"Brian got busted on a narco rap
He beat the rap by rattin' on some bikers
He said, 'Hey, I know it's dangerous,
But it sure beats Rikers'
But the next day he got offed
By the very same bikers"


----------



## Duvel

Nice. But Catholic Boy is one depressing LP. I have it but I can't listen to it.



mankson said:


> "People Who Died", The Jim Carroll Band
> 
> "Brian got busted on a narco rap
> He beat the rap by rattin' on some bikers
> He said, 'Hey, I know it's dangerous,
> But it sure beats Rikers'
> But the next day he got offed
> By the very same bikers"


----------



## my19

I don't reach for it often, but every once in a while I need to hear some Catholic Boy. Maybe it touches something buried deep from my 12 years in Catholic school.



Duvel said:


> Nice. But Catholic Boy is one depressing LP. I have it but I can't listen to it.


----------



## Duvel

ooh, yeah, that might do it. I didn't attend Catholic school but I was raised Catholic, so I can empathize somewhat.



my19 said:


> I don't reach for it often, but every once in a while I need to hear some Catholic Boy. Maybe it touches something buried deep from my 12 years in Catholic school.


----------



## dkoernert

Today is a Tom Waits day. Blood Money is the album choice.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

The very enjoyable "soundtrack" album by John Zorn et al., including an appearance by the great, great blues guitarist Albert Collins, and one of my favorite musicians to come out of punk, Robert Quine:


----------



## Howard

Prince- When Doves Cry


----------



## Howard

L-feld said:


> You're really giving Howard a run for the title of "Member with Best Taste in Music."
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I listen to more 70's and 80's music.


----------



## CMDC

This. Is. Amazing.


----------



## gamma68

^ If you like that album, CMDC, check out the Luv'd Ones:


----------



## wacolo

Mountain Stage - Volume 1

Which has my favorite version of one of my favorite songs.......


----------



## Shaver

mankson said:


> "People Who Died", The Jim Carroll Band
> 
> "Brian got busted on a narco rap
> He beat the rap by rattin' on some bikers
> He said, 'Hey, I know it's dangerous,
> But it sure beats Rikers'
> But the next day he got offed
> By the very same bikers"


A lovely and oft overlooked punk classic, mankson. Much better than the ruddy Boomtown Rats nonsense you have been listening to of late.

Now, here's one of my all time faves from the Damned.

Goth was invented in the grooves of this track.

They're closing the schools
They're burning the books
The church is in ruins
The priests hang on hooks
The radios on ice
The telly's been banned
The army's in power
The devil commands

The swirling keyboard that erupts shortly after the conclusion of the sublime lyrics excerpted above whisks me away to Heaven.


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's George Strait's Easy Come Easy Go CD. Presently tracking, "Just Look At Me!"


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'm going to have to get this. It's a fairly recent release, no? That's what my research is showing.



CMDC said:


> This. Is. Amazing.


----------



## CMDC

Yes. Got it from this guy via Discogs. Great service...

https://www.sirendisc.com/


----------



## Duvel

Very interesting. I'll have to look for this.



CMDC said:


> This. Is. Amazing.


----------



## mankson

Howard said:


> I listen to more 70's and 80's music.


So do I, but I've been going out of my way not to overbalance it in my posts here.


----------



## mankson

Shaver said:


> A lovely and oft overlooked punk classic, mankson. Much better than the ruddy Boomtown Rats nonsense you have been listening to of late.


I suppose you're referring to "I Don't Like Mondays", but the "Nothing Happened Today/Keep It Up/Nice and Neat" block that follows in on the record is, while not Damned territory, a bit edgier.


----------



## mankson

Roxy Music, _Country Life_

(And specifically, "All I Want Is You".)


----------



## SlideGuitarist

"The rich people want what what the poor people's got...The girls with long hair want short hair...The boys with cars want motorcycles."


----------



## Howard

Fred Wesley And the JB's- Same Beat


----------



## Duvel

I love this band.


----------



## 32rollandrock

SlideGuitarist said:


> "The rich people want what what the poor people's got...The girls with long hair want short hair...The boys with cars want motorcycles."


Haven't listened to this one in years, but it is, arguably, a desert island disc in the same sort-of way as Trout Mask Replica.


----------



## Duvel

Just. Crazy. Just as much fun to watch as listen to.


----------



## wacolo

Duvel said:


> Just. Crazy. Just as much fun to watch as listen to.


Love NRBQ! And Night Music was possibly the greatest music variety show ever on TV.


----------



## Duvel

I've been a Q head since around 1979. I don't pull out their albums enough. As amazing as the LPs are, the band is even better "live".


----------



## SlideGuitarist

wacolo said:


> Love NRBQ! And Night Music was possibly the greatest music variety show ever on TV.


That, or Space Ghost.


----------



## mankson

Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers, _Long After Dark_


----------



## Patrick06790

The Replacements, "Tim."


----------



## Howard

Take My Breath Away- Berlin


----------



## Howard

mankson said:


> Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers, _Long After Dark_


I'm listening to "Refugee".


----------



## Monocle

Doug Burr - Plain White Dove


----------



## Howard

Private Eyes- Hall & Oates


----------



## SlideGuitarist

The Texmaniacs, "A mover el bote," from the album _Borders y Bailes _(https://www.folkways.si.edu/los-texmaniacs/borders-y-bailes/latin-world/music/album/smithsonian). I love this border music. The Texas Tornadoes recorded a great version of it with Flaco Jimenez on accordion and vocals.


----------



## mankson

Patrick06790 said:


> The Replacements, "Tim."


Great album. Just reviewed the Wikipedia page - I had forgotten that Tommy Erdelyi (Ramone) produced that.

(I also didn't know that he provided the guitar solo for "Kiss Me on the Bus" - I suppose Bob Stinson was likely too trashed to manage it.)


----------



## mankson

The Cavedogs, "Leave Me Alone" (from _Joy Rides for Shut-Ins_)


----------



## Howard

Huey Lewis And The News- Power of Love


----------



## Duvel

Agree. Let It Be gets a lot of attention but I think they were at the top of their form with Tim.

(And I'm a little freaked out at how I sound like Patrick Bateman in that remark.)



mankson said:


> Great album. Just reviewed the Wikipedia page - I had forgotten that Tommy Erdelyi (Ramone) produced that.
> (I also didn't know that he provided the guitar solo for "Kiss Me on the Bus" - I suppose Bob Stinson was likely too trashed to manage it.)


----------



## mankson

Howard said:


> Huey Lewis And The News- Power of Love


A great 80s song.

AV Club had a recent article about it: https://www.avclub.com/article/power-love-gave-huey-lewis-and-news-pop-culture-im-219339


----------



## mankson

Duvel said:


> Agree. Let It Be gets a lot of attention but I think they were at the top of their form with Tim.


I can never decide which I like better.



Duvel said:


> (And I'm a little freaked out at how I sound like Patrick Bateman in that remark.)


:ctm: Sounds like an outtake from _Juno_.


----------



## mankson

INXS, _Shabooh Shoobah_


----------



## Duvel

mankson said:


> I can never decide which I like better.
> 
> :ctm: Sounds like an outtake from _Juno_.


----------



## Howard

U2- Pride In The Name Of Love


----------



## Mr Humphries

Barry Adamson - Black Amour

Is this showing as a link and not a video to everyone else?


----------



## mankson

Devo, _Freedom of Choice_


----------



## Howard

Prince- 1999


----------



## mankson

Nick Lowe, "Heart of the City"


----------



## Duvel

[video=dailymotion;x1kcg9]https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1kcg9_slowdive-alison-alternate_music[/video]


----------



## xcubbies

Kind of thought you guys would be a little more cutting edge.


----------



## Shaver

Psychedelic Space Rock from the mighty Hawk Lords!

Hawkwind (with Lemmy vocal) Silver Machine - Infected by the Scourge of the Earth mix. 


I.....
I just took a ride...
In a silver machine - 
And I'm still feeling mean

Do you wanna ride?
See yourself going by
The other side of the sky

I shall nobly resist the impulse to mention that one of Hawkwind's lead singers is an old pal of mine..... Hello Ronnie!


----------



## Chouan

Shaver said:


> Psychedelic Space Rock from the mighty Hawk Lords!
> 
> Hawkwind (with Lemmy vocal) Silver Machine - Infected by the Scourge of the Earth mix.
> 
> 
> I.....
> I just took a ride...
> In a silver machine -
> And I'm still feeling mean
> 
> Do you wanna ride?
> See yourself going by
> The other side of the sky
> 
> I shall nobly resist the impulse to mention that one of Hawkwind's lead singers is an old pal of mine..... Hello Ronnie!


Brilliant. I've just been playing Pink Floyd to my Y10's "One of these days" 



 All part of the education process.....


----------



## eagle2250

This AM, sitting here looking out the window at heavily overcast sky and a district threat of rain, we are being entertained by the Clint Black D'lectrified CD. Pleasantly tracking, "Love She Can't Live Without!"


----------



## Duvel

Slowdive ~ _Souvlaki

_Yes, I like a bit of shoegaze.


----------



## mankson

The Pursuit of Happiness, _Love Junk_


----------



## SlideGuitarist

xcubbies said:


> Kind of thought you guys would be a little more cutting edge.


I'm trying to figure out what that might mean.






Oddly, YouTube then takes me to the great Syrian musician Omar Souleyman.






OK, Omar Souleyman with Björk; that should do it:


----------



## Duvel

Hey, I read Pitchfork.


----------



## Howard

Faith- George Michael


----------



## mankson

The Comsat Angels, _Land_


----------



## Howard

New Moon On Monday- Duran Duran


----------



## ran23

Spinners, double CD from 1991


----------



## Duvel

Gosh, I need to spin this LP much more often than I do. Every time I play it, I'm amazed. So good, in that old rock and roll way.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Great minds etc.! I was listening to the same album yesterday.


----------



## mankson

Joe "King" Carrasco and the Crowns, _Synapse Gap_


----------



## SlideGuitarist

R.I.P., Ornette Coleman: https://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/12/...man-jazz-saxophonist-dies-at-85-obituary.html


----------



## Duvel

He was incredible. Another great jazz musician gone. Sad.



SlideGuitarist said:


> R.I.P., Ornette Coleman: https://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/12/...man-jazz-saxophonist-dies-at-85-obituary.html


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> He was incredible. Another great jazz musician gone. Sad.


Hulu has the clip from his appearance on SNL, if you pay. That, and Captain Beefheart's performance from ca. 1980, may be some of the most astonishing things I've ever seen on TV.

Huh, an album with Jerry Garcia:


----------



## dkoernert

Tedeschi Trucks Band Live at Red Rocks.


----------



## Howard

Karma Chameleon- Culture Club


----------



## mankson

Robyn Hitchcock and the Egyptians, _Queen Elvis_


----------



## SlideGuitarist

"Oh, Mary Don't You Weep," Swan Silvertones.

And: 




And, right on the cutting edge:


----------



## Howard

Pretenders- Back On The Chain Gang


----------



## Howard

Now I'm listening to: Tiffany- Could've Been


----------



## eagle2250

Exempting the occasional hum coming from the work station tower to my left, and borrowing that iconic song title from Simon & Garfunkle, I sit before the keyboard in the eagles nest listening to "the sounds of silence," as I type this post. Indeed it seems at times that less is more. In this instance said silence allows me to spend time with my own thoughts...a useful and productive pursuit, methinks!


----------



## mankson

The Psychedelic Furs, _Forever Now_


----------



## Howard

Tina Turner-Better Be Good To Me


----------



## NorthMan

JD Crowe and The New South— White Freightliner Blues


----------



## Monocle

I'm actually spinning a DCC copy of "Best Of..." but am going to be hanging this on the new office wall. Its framed and ready to go - one of my favorite all time "Texas" themed album covers. I give you...the Great Freddie King exploding out of the ground.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

...while armadillos explode from his ES-355 (IIRC). Awesome! 

Right now it's Ellery Eskelin and Marc Ribot covering Gene Ammons:


----------



## mankson

Howard said:


> Tina Turner-Better Be Good To Me


Original version by Spider (1981) here: 




Not too different from Tina's eventual recording. Song co-written by keyboardist Holly Knight. (Also note Anton Fig on drums.)

Holly Knight (co-)wrote many 80s hits, including "Change" (John Waite - also previously recorded by Spider), "The Warrior" (Scandal), "Never" (Heart), "The Best" (Bonnie Tyler and later Tina again), "Love Is a Battlefield" (Pat Benetar), etc.


----------



## dkoernert

Allman Brothers Fillmore East recordings.


----------



## Howard

Girls On Film- Duran Duran


----------



## Howard

Jungle Love- The Time


----------



## Duvel

Takes me right back to 1993. Great band, remarkable album.

[video]https://pitchfork.com/tv/27-pitchfork-classic/1429-slowdive-souvlaki/[/video]


----------



## CardsHockey

Jack Johnson, "Better Together"


----------



## CardsHockey

Mumford & Sons, "The Cave"


----------



## my19

'Somewhere Between Heaven and Hell' -- Social Distortion


----------



## Howard

Bruce Springsteen- Dancing In The Dark


----------



## eagle2250

This late in the afternoon, t's Toby Keith singing "Pull My Chain!"


----------



## Shaver

"MC Gusto, Dead Mike, Stab Master Arson, you all have been sentenced by the government of the United States of America to poverty, ignorance and imprisonment in cell block 4."

_It's CB (muthaf***ing) FOUR!_


----------



## Howard

Rob Base And Eazy E- It Takes Two


----------



## eagle2250

This morning Neal McCoy has drawn the short straw and is tasked with entertaining the Eagle's nest and is singing his "The Girls of Summer" lyrics, from his Life of The Party CD.


----------



## Howard

Pebbles-Mercedes Boy


----------



## Howard

I've Had The Time Of My Life- Bill Medley And Jennifer Warnes


----------



## Shaver

_Here you're trying to make your mark on society
Using all the tricks that you used on me
You're reading all those high fashion magazines
The clothes you're wearin' lady causing public scenes_


----------



## Howard

Richard Marx- Endless Summer Nights


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Battles, various _Dross Glop_ albums:

Plus, I got your Gary Numan right here:


----------



## Howard

Love Shack- B52's.


----------



## eagle2250

Today the Beach Boy's are vocally visiting the Eagle's nest and from their All Summer Long CD, presently tracking is "The Ballad of old Betsy!" One of their better, yet less played, tunes...methinks.


----------



## my19

The Beatles, Abbey Road. I've made a couple of tweaks to my modest system over the past couple of weeks -- replaced the Svetlana EL34s in my little single-ended amp with Electro-Harmonix 6CA7s and a few days ago pulled out the particle board shelves on my rack and put in the latest DIY wonder, bamboo cutting boards from Ikea.

I figure I've heard every note on Abbey Road at least 1,000 times over the last 45 years, so if any of this makes a difference, I should hear it.


----------



## Duvel

Yeahhh! Great album. I bought my first copy in 1970. I've since acquired 5 other copies, all on LP. IIt is one of the few classic rock records that the classic rock radio stations have not ruined for me. It still thrills me every time I put it on the turntable.



my19 said:


> The Beatles, Abbey Road. I've made a couple of tweaks to my modest system over the past couple of weeks -- replaced the Svetlana EL34s in my little single-ended mp with Electro-Harmonix 6CA7s and a few days ago pulled out the particle board shelves on my rack and put in the latest DIY wonder, bamboo cutting boards from Ikea.
> 
> I figure I've heard every note on Abbey Road at least 1,000 times over the last 45 years, so if any of this makes a difference, I should hear it.


----------



## Duvel

Speaking of which... Duvel likely will not be listening to much of anything the next couple of weeks. LPs and CDs are packed in their boxes. Advent speakers have been disconnected and ensconced in their Duvel-made protective moving pads, ready to get stuffed into their respective boxes. Electronics component boxes will be picked up from UHaul today for receiver and table. 

The up side is we're moving to a great little bungalow in what has been identified as the #4 brainiest city in the country. Two days after our move, the city is hosting a wonderful downtown jazz festival. So even if the home hi-fi is not set up again by then, we'll still enjoy some ear candy, and in the great downtown out-of-doors, to boot.


----------



## Howard

UB40-The Way You Do The Things You Do


----------



## Monocle

I don't listen to jazz as much in the hot months, but today, I dropped on Don Friedman Trio - Waltz For Debby - with George Mraz (b) and my main man Lewis Nash (d). Cool as a cucumber.


----------



## Howard

Lita Ford- Kiss Me Deadly


----------



## platonov_jr

Felt - Final Resting of the Ark


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Nice one! I love Felt!



platonov_jr said:


> Felt - Final Resting of the Ark


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Howard

Hold On Loosely-38 Special


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Howard said:


> Hold On Loosely-38 Special


Nice one Howard!


----------



## Rondazzle

Ace Hood 

Sent with a Stamp


----------



## Duvel

Looking forward to this next weekend. A couple years ago I saw Pharoah Sanders and Christian Scott. Some of the best stuff, though, is on the small side stages, such as the Minneapolis group I saw once, all just teens but playing an incredible kind of cool jazz-freeform jazz hybrid.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I put on a playlist of tejano conjunto, incl. this little gem:


----------



## Howard

Pink Houses- John Mellencamp


----------



## Howard

Be Near Me- ABC


----------



## universitystripe

Bob Dylan - Blonde on Blonde, a perfect album if ever there was one.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

100% agree!



universitystripe said:


> Bob Dylan - Blonde on Blonde, a perfect album if ever there was one.


----------



## Duvel

Agree, also. I save that LP for autumn and early winter. Certain albums fit certain seasons, for me.



universitystripe said:


> Bob Dylan - Blonde on Blonde, a perfect album if ever there was one.


----------



## universitystripe

Duvel said:


> Agree, also. I save that LP for autumn and early winter. Certain albums fit certain seasons, for me.


I am much the same, Duvel. For Dylan, I might usually pick his Desire or even his live Bootleg Series Vol. 5: Rolling Thunder Review for Summer. However, we're in a bit of a cold front and Blonde on Blonde suited it.

Since you brought it up, what are some of everyone's favorite Summer albums?


----------



## Duvel

None of mine have a real, identifiable summer theme or anything. It has more to do with when they were released or when I first picked them up, or more generally, the spirit of the album. Some that come right to mind:

Rolling Stones ~ Sicky Fingers, Exile on Main St., Black and Blue, Some Girls, and Hot Rocks
Talking Heads ~ More Songs about Food and Buildings
The Modern Lovers ~ The Modern Lovers
Paul & Linda McCartney ~ Ram
Steely Dan ~ Pretzel Logic
Miles Davis ~ On the Corner, Bitches Brew
John Coltrane ~ My Favorite Things
The Doors ~ The Doors



universitystripe said:


> I am much the same, Duvel. For Dylan, I might usually pick his Desire or even his live Bootleg Series Vol. 5: Rolling Thunder Review for Summer. However, we're in a bit of a cold front and Blonde on Blonde suited it.
> 
> Since you brought it up, what are some of everyone's favorite Summer albums?


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are being entertained by the lovely voice of Carly Simon, from The Best of Carly Simon CD. Presently tracking, "You're So Vain"....jeez, it's hard to argue with that observation!


----------



## 32rollandrock

my19 said:


> The Beatles, Abbey Road. I've made a couple of tweaks to my modest system over the past couple of weeks -- replaced the Svetlana EL34s in my little single-ended amp with Electro-Harmonix 6CA7s and a few days ago pulled out the particle board shelves on my rack and put in the latest DIY wonder, bamboo cutting boards from Ikea.
> 
> I figure I've heard every note on Abbey Road at least 1,000 times over the last 45 years, so if any of this makes a difference, I should hear it.


First time I really heard this album was five years ago at the home of a friend with a super-high grade system (the speakers alone cost 30 grand--secondhand). It wasn't the system, though, that made the difference, it was the pressing. He had a British pressing, which are famously better than anything done in America, at least, for this band. I confirmed this when I acquired a MFSL pressing, my first foray into expensive records, after finally getting a decent system. It was nothing short of stunning.

Been listening to a fair amount of Dead in anticipation of the upcoming shows at Soldier Field. Was very much encouraged by the performances in Santa Clara this past weekend. Saturday was better than Sunday, I thought, with a to-die-for set list (they had never played What's Become Of The Baby, and nothing newer than 1970) and an energy/vibe that just kept building--the rainbow that appeared over the stadium near the end of the first half was icing, wish I'd been there to see it. Bobby extending the note when he sang the word "velvet" during Dark Star was sublime. I'd been fearing a return to the tepid shows of the 1990s, but Saturday was equivalent to a decent show from 1978-79 time frame. Not at their peak, to be sure, but still very much worthwhile. Sunday's first set had me going, OK, here we go again. It was right back to 1992--what's the point, no one taking charge, everyone playing it safe, just another band, I hope to hell Hornsby doesn't take it upon himself to be Hornsby in the second set, which would be even worse. Intermission was unusually long, often a good sign on an off night. And, sure enough, they redeemed themselves during the second set, with Trey taking charge and acquitting himself, and his bandmates, in outstanding fashion. It's really his band now, with Bobby close behind. You never know. They can bomb on any given night, but things are looking good for Chicago.


----------



## CMDC

^I've been slowly buying all of the Beatles re-mastered re-issues and my guess is this will be the next in line. I got Magical Mystery Tour a few weeks ago to go along with Rubber Soul, Revolver, and Sgt. Pepper that I've had for a while.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I would highly recommend the MFSL version of Abbey Road. The mono remasters that came out a year or so back are very good--I have all the ones you mention except for Magical Mystery Tour. Abbey Road was never issued in mono. I can't speak to the quality of the stereo reissues that came out before they did the mono ones--there were some early reports of pressing quality issues, which I assume have been solved by now--but the MFSL, really, is as good as I can imagine it ever being. I was fortunate and found mine on Craigslist along with a MFSL copy of the White Album. Seventy-five bucks for both, which seemed a good price.



CMDC said:


> ^I've been slowly buying all of the Beatles re-mastered re-issues and my guess is this will be the next in line. I got Magical Mystery Tour a few weeks ago to go along with Rubber Soul, Revolver, and Sgt. Pepper that I've had for a while.


----------



## CMDC

^I'd been wondering about that, knowing that the original mono releases didn't include Abbey Road. All of the MFSL copies I'd seen were quite steep in price, but I just found a good copy on Discogs and pulled the trigger. So, again, you baited me into another purchase.


----------



## Howard

Refugee- Tom Petty


----------



## 32rollandrock

Baited?

Believe me, my friend, you will thank me when it arrives (presuming it is in the condition advertised). Was I wrong about American Beauty?:rock:



CMDC said:


> ^I'd been wondering about that, knowing that the original mono releases didn't include Abbey Road. All of the MFSL copies I'd seen were quite steep in price, but I just found a good copy on Discogs and pulled the trigger. So, again, you baited me into another purchase.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Shaver

Music should affect your mood, otherwise it is worthless. Few tunes make me feel more rambunctious than this one.

Now I'm the king of the swingers
Oh, the jungle VIP
I've reached the top and had to stop
And that's what botherin' me
I wanna be a man, mancub
And stroll right into town
And be just like the other men
I'm tired of monkeyin' around!


----------



## Duvel

^ Los Lobos do a great interpretation of that on this gem of a little album. NRBQ turns in a fine performance, too.


----------



## Shaver

^ and Tom Waits performs 'heigh ho'! I shall have to look into obtaining a copy.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to the lovely voice of Suzy Bogus, coming from her Greatest Hits CD. Presently tracking are the lyrics to "Letting Go." Alas, the wisdom of starting ones day out with a sad song remains yet to be seen!


----------



## Duvel

Yep. And Sun Ra!



Shaver said:


> ^ and Tom Waits performs 'heigh ho'! I shall have to look into obtaining a copy.


----------



## Shaver

^ No contribution from Van Halen, I notice. :rolleyes2:


----------



## tocqueville

Duvel said:


> ^ Los Lobos do a great interpretation of that on this gem of a little album. NRBQ turns in a fine performance, too.


I had that album in college and somehow lost it. It was great. I think it's time I got it back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

I own an LP copy I purchased back in its day. I had small kids back then, and they loved it as much as I do.


----------



## Shaver

It is 33 degrees centigrade here in England.

The sullen, heavy air is thickened, inspissated, and it transforms the register of rich soprano tones to trickles of bright insinuating gold questing forth from the speaker cones to settle as wet languorous kisses upon my ears.

La Rondine by Puccini, the aria "Chi Il Bel Sogno Di Doretta" as performed by the majestical Dame Kiri Te Kawana.

The pause at 1:07 - a moments trembling, adrift within sensual anticipation, then consummated at 1:10 with chimerical Elysian release:

*Fu la passione!
Folle amore!
Folle ebbrezza!*


----------



## my19

Suzy is one of the great interpreters and bridges the divide between country and contemporary like few others. The songs she's covered are amazing -- Lowell George to John Hiatt to Merle Haggard to Patsy Montana ... A fine choice to start your day.



eagle2250 said:


> This morning we are listening to the lovely voice of Suzy Bogus, coming from her Greatest Hits CD. Presently tracking are the lyrics to "Letting Go." Alas, the wisdom of starting ones day out with a sad song remains yet to be seen!


----------



## Walter Denton

Right now I'm listening to "Bach's Lunch" an all Baroque program from WMHT public radio via the Public Radio app and AirPlay - coming up, Handel's "Water Music".


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Howard

Don't You Want Me- Jody Watley


----------



## Howard

Major Tom- Peter Schilling


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Howard

Depeche Mode-Strangelove


----------



## Howard

YoungSoulRebel said:


>


He also had another hit "Blood Is Thicker Than Water".


----------



## my19

Magical Mystery Tour, Horzu stereo. I'd forgotten how good the Horzu pressing is.


----------



## Howard

Whitney Houston- I Wanna Dance With Somebody


----------



## FLMike

32rollandrock said:


> Been listening to a fair amount of Dead in anticipation of the upcoming shows at Soldier Field. Was very much encouraged by the performances in Santa Clara this past weekend. Saturday was better than Sunday, I thought, with a to-die-for set list (they had never played What's Become Of The Baby, and nothing newer than 1970) and an energy/vibe that just kept building--the rainbow that appeared over the stadium near the end of the first half was icing, wish I'd been there to see it. Bobby extending the note when he sang the word "velvet" during Dark Star was sublime. I'd been fearing a return to the tepid shows of the 1990s, but Saturday was equivalent to a decent show from 1978-79 time frame. Not at their peak, to be sure, but still very much worthwhile. Sunday's first set had me going, OK, here we go again. It was right back to 1992--what's the point, no one taking charge, everyone playing it safe, just another band, I hope to hell Hornsby doesn't take it upon himself to be Hornsby in the second set, which would be even worse. Intermission was unusually long, often a good sign on an off night. And, sure enough, they redeemed themselves during the second set, with Trey taking charge and acquitting himself, and his bandmates, in outstanding fashion. It's really his band now, with Bobby close behind. You never know. They can bomb on any given night, but things are looking good for Chicago.


I watched last night's show and thought it was very strong, from the Box of Rain, Jack Straw, Bertha opening to the Help/Slip/Franklin's to close out the second set. I thought Trey really carried the show and looked like he was having a blast doing it. Holy intermission, though! Do they really need an hour break?! Anyway, looking forward to tonight's show and so jealous of you and others getting to enjoy it live.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Howard

Pointer Sisters- Jump For My Love


----------



## Duvel

Took in some of the Iowa City Jazz Festival this weekend. The best, coolest stuff came from a group of high school kids from Minneapolis/St. Paul known as The Dakota Combo. They covered Ornette Coleman, Charles Mingus, and Miles Davis, and played their own stuff, and they were incredible.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Warm weather always puts me in a "Gangsta Rap "mood...


----------



## Shaver

Blow your horn, Rocket, blow your horn!
*




*


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I only just found out that Cecil Taylor played at Ornette Coleman's funeral:


----------



## CMDC

32rollandrock said:


> Baited?
> 
> Believe me, my friend, you will thank me when it arrives (presuming it is in the condition advertised). Was I wrong about American Beauty?:rock:


I'm not sure if 32 has come down from the weekend or is in the midst of a big drum circle in Grant Park, but I got my MoFi Abbey Road and he was correct. It's incredible. The two songs that stand out--in terms of what you can hear vis a vis other pressings--were Here Comes the Sun and Maxwell's Silver Hammer. So, yes, the pressing matters.


----------



## Howard

Steve Perry- Oh Sherrie


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to an R & B Summer Series-1960's CD. Presently tracking is the Chiffons singing "One Fine Day!" Other for the heavy overcast and drizzle coming down, it is a fine day?


----------



## Howard

Angel-Madonna


----------



## tocqueville

"Hilary Hahn Plays Bach."


----------



## eagle2250

From the Greatest Hits of Kenny Loggin's CD. Presently tracking, "Danger Zone." Now tell me that doesn't revive one's memories of that classic Ton Cruise flick, Top Gun! Recent events suggest a sequel is in the mix(?).


----------



## Howard

Endless Summer Nights-Richard Marx


----------



## Monocle

I thrifted some Canadian folk LP's in perfect condition, so I am plowing through some Pozo Seco, Buffy Sainte-Marie, Ian & Sylvia, and Bernie Leadon and Michael Georgiades Band. Bernie's from Minn but that may as well be Canada (wink)


----------



## Shaver

C'mon Greece get your act together.

"Why are the proud descendants of Plato
Paying off more debts accommodating NATO?
We the caretakers of democracy
No longer tolerate this hypocrisy

From the Baltic to the Straits of Gibraltar
A blue flag gold star sparks a brand new empire
Ours to build, ours the choice"


----------



## SlideGuitarist

A hard-bop blowing session featuring Bill Frisell...George Lewis (!)...and John Zorn! Nothing ironic or deconstructive here, just solid hard bop, but true to the distinct personalities of the players. Recommended to Gamma68! Tunes by Sonny Clark, Kenny Dorham, et al.


----------



## Duvel

Nice! Looks like something I would enjoy as well. I'm a huge fan of all those great Blue Note people circa 1955-65. Is this a new release?



SlideGuitarist said:


> A hard-bop blowing session featuring Bill Frisell...George Lewis (!)...and John Zorn! Nothing ironic or deconstructive here, just solid hard bop, but true to the distinct personalities of the players. Recommended to Gamma68! Tunes by Sonny Clark, Kenny Dorham, et al.


----------



## Howard

I am listening to "Billy,Don't Be A Hero"- by Bo Donaldson


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> Nice! Looks like something I would enjoy as well. I'm a huge fan of all those great Blue Note people circa 1955-65. Is this a new release?


_News for Lulu_ is from 2008, though I don't know if you can get a copy ().


----------



## Howard

Lyin Eyes- Eagles


----------



## my19

Psycho Killer -- Talking Heads


----------



## Howard

You Don't Have To Be A Star In My Show- Marilyn McCoo and Billy Davis


----------



## eagle2250

It's Reba McIntyre, from her So Good Together collection, singing "Roses!" The lady presents the listener with vocal blooms to entertain our ears, rather than our eyes...ironic, perhaps!


----------



## my19

If I Had A Boat -- Lyle Lovett with Joe Ely and John Hiatt


----------



## my19

The Unofficial Anthem of the Lone Star State: Ray Wylie Hubbard's 'Screw You, We're From Texas'


----------



## Howard

Safety Dance- Men Without Hats


----------



## August West

Listening to Wilco's latest, Star Wars which is available for free download for a limited time. I'm really enjoying most of it so far.

https://wilcoworld.net/


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Howard

Is This Love- Whitesnake


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Howard said:


> Is This Love- Whitesnake


We have a winner.


----------



## Monocle

Streaming REM Fables of The Reconstruction. Have to learn how to sing Driver 8 while playing drums... But a great REM early album.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I'm a HUGE. Fan of everything up to "document". After that, they just lost that spark in my opinion. 


Monocle said:


> Streaming REM Fables of The Reconstruction. Have to learn how to sing Driver 8 while playing drums... But a great REM early album.


----------



## Howard

Jump For My Love- Pointer Sisters


----------



## Shaver

YoungSoulRebel said:


>


:thumbs-up:

My favorite Billy Bragg track by some considerable distance - sublime lyrics even by his own commendably high standards.

"Here comes the future and you can't run from it
If you've got a blacklist I want to be on it
It's a mighty long way down rock 'n roll
From Top of the Pops to drawing the dole"


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I love that song so much that I have a tattoo inspired by it! Haha ah youth...



Shaver said:


> :thumbs-up:
> 
> My favorite Billy Bragg track by some considerable distance - sublime lyrics even by his own commendably high standards.
> 
> "Here comes the future and you can't run from it
> If you've got a blacklist I want to be on it
> It's a mighty long way down rock 'n roll
> From Top of the Pops to drawing the dole"


----------



## 32rollandrock

Just saw this, and I hope that CMDC is listening:

https://www.vinylengine.com/turntable_forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=77919


----------



## Howard

Robert Palmer- I Didn't Mean To Turn You On


----------



## L-feld

Howard said:


> Robert Palmer- I Didn't Mean To Turn You On


Great song! Love Cherrell's original too.

Currently really into the following:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## CMDC

Don't forget that they also take up a lot of space!

Good to see you've returned. I was afraid you might have had some type of cosmic experience in Chicago leading to some radical life changes.



32rollandrock said:


> Just saw this, and I hope that CMDC is listening:
> 
> https://www.vinylengine.com/turntable_forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=77919


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'm not at liberty to publicly discuss details of what happened in Chicago. PM sent.



CMDC said:


> Don't forget that they also take up a lot of space!
> 
> Good to see you've returned. I was afraid you might have had some type of cosmic experience in Chicago leading to some radical life changes.


----------



## my19

Town Called Malice -- The Jam


----------



## Duvel

I just moved 1,000-plus LPs, two turntables, two receivers, three tape decks, and two large Advents. I get it , too. Saw it a while ago in the New Yorker, actually.

My wife and I seem to like all the expensive and inconvenient stuff. Books. Magazines that come in the mail as opposed to online. Old Mercedes cars. Big dogs.



32rollandrock said:


> Just saw this, and I hope that CMDC is listening:
> 
> https://www.vinylengine.com/turntable_forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=77919


----------



## Howard

Jump- Van Halen


----------



## 32rollandrock

You probably can your own food, too.



Duvel said:


> I just moved 1,000-plus LPs, two turntables, two receivers, three tape decks, and two large Advents. I get it , too. Saw it a while ago in the New Yorker, actually.
> 
> My wife and I seem to like all the expensive and inconvenient stuff. Books. Magazines that come in the mail as opposed to online. Old Mercedes cars. Big dogs.


----------



## Duvel

No, not quite that retro. Yet. We do grow some of it though.



32rollandrock said:


> You probably can your own food, too.


----------



## 32rollandrock

And another thing: With so few records, you're in the beginner category...



Duvel said:


> I just moved *1,000-plus LPs*, two turntables, two receivers, three tape decks, and two large Advents. I get it , too. Saw it a while ago in the New Yorker, actually.
> 
> My wife and I seem to like all the expensive and inconvenient stuff. Books. Magazines that come in the mail as opposed to online. Old Mercedes cars. Big dogs.


----------



## Duvel

Very true. I figure I've got a good 20 or 30 years of collecting in me still. Maybe by the time I'm ready to shuffle off I'll have evolved to R. Crumb collector status.



32rollandrock said:


> And another thing: With so few records, you're in the beginner category...


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Steve Lacy, _Reflections._


----------



## my19

Duvel said:


> I just moved 1,000-plus LPs, two turntables, two receivers, three tape decks, and two large Advents. I get it , too. Saw it a while ago in the New Yorker, actually.


Sometimes it takes a move to put you in touch with your record collection. After we moved a year or so ago, I realized I had somehow accumulated four pristine copies of Prince's Purple Rain, complete with poster.

I know I'll never listen to any of them.


----------



## 32rollandrock

You should listen to them. Pretty good record.



my19 said:


> Sometimes it takes a move to put you in touch with your record collection. After we moved a year or so ago, I realized I had somehow accumulated four pristine copies of Prince's Purple Rain, complete with poster.
> 
> I know I'll never listen to any of them.


----------



## Howard

Richard Marx- Should've Known Better


----------



## my19

32rollandrock said:


> You should listen to them. Pretty good record.


Oh, I listened to it a lot in the '80s -- probably on cassette, probably on a Walkman. "Let's Go Crazy" and "When Doves Cry" stick in my memory. But not much else.

I'm mostly surprised that I have four copies.


----------



## Odradek

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I'm a HUGE. Fan of everything up to "document". After that, they just lost that spark in my opinion.


Yes, the Green album was the beginning of the slide. That would be about 1989 maybe.

Currently, my daughters have been playing a Squeeze compilation album over and over for the past two days.


----------



## L-feld

Odradek said:


> Yes, the Green album was the beginning of the slide. That would be about 1989 maybe.
> 
> Currently, my daughters have been playing a Squeeze compilation album over and over for the past two days.


Singles, 45 and under? God I love Squeeze. I got Argy Bargy at a used record store when I was probably in 9th grade. I was still a punk rocker, but the name and cover led me to assume they were an oi! or ska band. Pulling Mussels from a Shell is still one of my favorite songs of all time.


----------



## 32rollandrock

That's nothing. I have three copies of some Buck Owens records, more evidence that I should follow my wife's advice and catalog the collection so that I don't keep buying duplicates at junk stores. Knowing me, though, I probably would anyway.



my19 said:


> Oh, I listened to it a lot in the '80s -- probably on cassette, probably on a Walkman. "Let's Go Crazy" and "When Doves Cry" stick in my memory. But not much else.
> 
> I'm mostly surprised that I have four copies.


----------



## CMDC

Last night was a double play of Kinks:

"Something Else by the Kinks"
"Village Green Preservation Society"

A criminally often overlooked band IMO.


----------



## my19

32rollandrock said:


> That's nothing. I have three copies of some Buck Owens records, more evidence that I should follow my wife's advice and catalog the collection so that I don't keep buying duplicates at junk stores. Knowing me, though, I probably would anyway.


I have no Buck Owens records, which I think is about the proper number for me. But I do have some Dwight Yoakam, influenced by Buck and the Bakersfield Sound.


----------



## Duvel

This is true. I've found myself rediscovering many of my LPs. Not that I'd forgotten I had them, but there's something about seeing them surface again, so to speak, something about seeing that album cover again and realizing there's some great music you haven't heard in a while.

I appreciate my LPs as much for the artwork as for the music inside. I wrote a long paper on album cover art for a communications class in college, some pretentious crap that brought in everyone from Susan Sontag and art journals to Andy Warhol, probably pure BS, but my prof loved it and it was fun. I wrote much of it under the influence while spinning records.



my19 said:


> Sometimes it takes a move to put you in touch with your record collection. After we moved a year or so ago, I realized I had somehow accumulated four pristine copies of Prince's Purple Rain, complete with poster.
> 
> I know I'll never listen to any of them.


----------



## 32rollandrock

my19 said:


> I have no Buck Owens records, which I think is about the proper number for me. But I do have some Dwight Yoakam, influenced by Buck and the Bakersfield Sound.


It was Dwight Yoakum that prompted me to re-examine Buck Owens, and I am glad that I did. While I am very much a Yoakum fan, I've reached the conclusion that the original is better.


----------



## Howard

Out Of Touch- Hall And Oates


----------



## 32rollandrock

Funny. I wrote a paper in college comparing the cover of Never Mind The Bollocks with Volunteers.



Duvel said:


> This is true. I've found myself rediscovering many of my LPs. Not that I'd forgotten I had them, but there's something about seeing them surface again, so to speak, something about seeing that album cover again and realizing there's some great music you haven't heard in a while.
> 
> I appreciate my LPs as much for the artwork as for the music inside. I wrote a long paper on album cover art for a communications class in college, some pretentious crap that brought in everyone from Susan Sontag and art journals to Andy Warhol, probably pure BS, but my prof loved it and it was fun. I wrote much of it under the influence while spinning records.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Meanwhile a moment of silence for Stan Ricker, recently deceased mastering genius for Mobile Fidelity Sound Labs. Among his triumphs were remastering The Dark Side of the Moon and the entire Beatles catalogue:

https://news.acousticsounds.com/post.cfm/mastering-pioneer-stan-ricker-dies


----------



## my19

32rollandrock said:


> Meanwhile a moment of silence for Stan Ricker, recently deceased mastering genius for Mobile Fidelity Sound Labs. Among his triumphs were remastering The Dark Side of the Moon and the entire Beatles catalogue:
> 
> https://news.acousticsounds.com/post.cfm/mastering-pioneer-stan-ricker-dies


Sad news. I'll occasionally buy a record just because it has 'SR' in the dead wax.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Duvel

Interesting. That sounds like an A paper to me.



32rollandrock said:


> Funny. I wrote a paper in college comparing the cover of Never Mind The Bollocks with Volunteers.


----------



## 32rollandrock

In fact, that is what I got, both for the paper and the course.



Duvel said:


> Interesting. That sounds like an A paper to me.


----------



## Duvel

As did I! We had cool teachers.



32rollandrock said:


> In fact, that is what I got, both for the paper and the course.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> As did I! We had cool teachers.


Maybe yours was. Despite the grade I got, this teacher was an utter ass who took political correctness to extremes. It was a class on mass media/popular culture and he ripped me for another paper I did doing a compare-and-contrast on how Playboy portrayed females in "Girls Of The Big Ten" vs. "Women Of The Ivy League" (the title of the spreads alone was telling). He thought I was screwing around; in fact, it was a serious effort, and I made that clear in a lengthy rebuttal after receiving a bad grade--regardless of whether he read or approved of the magazine, millions of other people did, and so the topic was fair game. By the time the final exam came, I was certain there was no way I could do better than a B-plus for the course. I blasted Ted Nugent's S/T first album before heading out to take the test and, in fact, ended up writing about "Hey Baby" as part of an essay answer to a question that touched on whether popular music was inherently derivative and so could never be considered true art--it was a long time ago, but I recall writing that "Hey Baby" had the power to evoke certain feelings and reactions in listeners just as paintings by acknowledged masters had the power to provoke viewers. It was, in part, a roundabout way of saying that no one, really, has the power to define art. He bought every word.


----------



## Odradek

CMDC said:


> Last night was a double play of Kinks:
> 
> "Something Else by the Kinks"
> "Village Green Preservation Society"
> 
> A criminally often overlooked band IMO.


Coincidence.
My six year old daughter got up this morning and put on The Kinks Are The Village Green Preservation Society. One of her favourites.

I've now switched to the Danielson "Ships" album.


----------



## Howard

Let It Whip- Dazz Band


----------



## mankson

"Cinnamon Girl", Sid 'n' Susie (Matthew Sweet and Susanna Hoffs)


----------



## Duvel

Hmm. I had my share of pompous profs, as well. In this case, however, the journalism/mass comms prof was not only cool but also pretty. That helped me maintain focus in class and try hard for her.



32rollandrock said:


> Maybe yours was. Despite the grade I got, this teacher was an utter ass who took political correctness to extremes. It was a class on mass media/popular culture and he ripped me for another paper I did doing a compare-and-contrast on how Playboy portrayed females in "Girls Of The Big Ten" vs. "Women Of The Ivy League" (the title of the spreads alone was telling). He thought I was screwing around; in fact, it was a serious effort, and I made that clear in a lengthy rebuttal after receiving a bad grade--regardless of whether he read or approved of the magazine, millions of other people did, and so the topic was fair game. By the time the final exam came, I was certain there was no way I could do better than a B-plus for the course. I blasted Ted Nugent's S/T first album before heading out to take the test and, in fact, ended up writing about "Hey Baby" as part of an essay answer to a question that touched on whether popular music was inherently derivative and so could never be considered true art--it was a long time ago, but I recall writing that "Hey Baby" had the power to evoke certain feelings and reactions in listeners just as paintings by acknowledged masters had the power to provoke viewers. It was, in part, a roundabout way of saying that no one, really, has the power to define art. He bought every word.


----------



## Howard

Milli Vanilli- Girl You Know It's True


----------



## 32rollandrock

Candy-O. A guilty pleasure.


----------



## L-feld

32rollandrock said:


> Candy-O. A guilty pleasure.


No reason to feel guilty about listening to one of the greatest bands of all time

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'm not sure they're one of the greatest bands of all time, but they sound pretty damn good. They've worn much better over the years than Talking Heads.



L-feld said:


> No reason to feel guilty about listening to one of the greatest bands of all time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

I love the first Cars album but not much else. On the other hand, I can return again and again to most of the early to middle-period Heads. Fear of Music is probably the favorite, followed by More Songs... and '77, in that order. Almost can't listen to Remain in Light anymore--I overplayed it back in its day.



32rollandrock said:


> I'm not sure they're one of the greatest bands of all time, but they sound pretty damn good. They've worn much better over the years than Talking Heads.


----------



## Howard

Ashford And Simpson- Solid!


----------



## Duvel

I've been perusing guitar lesson vids on youtube. I have Riders on the Storm down cold (aside from the guitar solo).


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Howard

Billy Joel- Still Rock And Roll To Me


----------



## Shaver

When Oppie heard the good news about Hiroshima he said: "Thank God it wasn't a dud." What God are you thanking for Hiroshima, Oppenheimer? - _William S. Burroughs_



Enola Gay, Is mother proud of Little Boy today?
This kiss you give, it's never ever going to fade away.


----------



## SlideGuitarist




----------



## Howard

Doctor Doctor- Thompson Twins


----------



## Shaver

It's 5.30am, a pallid light trickles through the Bayou dappling the cypress trees all adorned with Spanish moss. The gimlet eye of a nesting gator twinkles above the brackish water line, herons petulantly snap and rattle their bills, an ancient catfish slumbers in the mud dreaming unfathomable underwater dreams. The tang of Cajun gumbo insinuates mingling with the spiced honey fragrance of the milkweed. Laissez les bons temps rouler!_

SWAMP ROCK!
_


----------



## Howard

Cest La Vie- Robbie Nevil


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Duvel

YSR, I've always wanted that album. One that got away from me when it first came out.

fi


YoungSoulRebel said:


>


----------



## Howard

Billy Joel- Keeping The Faith


----------



## Duvel

LP reissue. One of my favorite Bluenote recordings.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I did have 2 copies on vinyl but I sold one on discogs about 2 years ago.. It's a great album!



Duvel said:


> YSR, I've always wanted that album. One that got away from me when it first came out.
> 
> fi


----------



## Howard

George Michael- I Want Your Sex


----------



## ran23

Howard, we need a 'like button'. like other forums.


----------



## Duvel

LP reissue. Another great Blue Note session.


----------



## CMDC

Scored a nice clean copy of this yesterday. Don't know if I ever heard this all the way through back in the day but a great record.


----------



## Duvel

Sounds pretty good on a langorous Sunday morning lingering over coffee. I'm pretty proud of my copy, an orginal pressing on the yellow Epic label with gatefold cover and pasted in photo book. Pristine vinyl, too.

Pri


----------



## L-feld




----------



## YoungSoulRebel

CDMC, Duvel and L-feld great choices!

Listening to this today:


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> Howard, we need a 'like button'. like other forums.


Should it be suggested?


----------



## Howard

Talking Heads- Once In A Lifetime


----------



## Duvel

One of my favorites, Howard.



Howard said:


> Talking Heads- Once In A Lifetime


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Anyone else know this album? It's one of the rare jazz albums that my wife and I both love. We were just listening to it over a wonderful dinner of hot dogs, tomato salad, and corn on the cob.










Duvel, if you've got lots of money and time, there's this:

https://www.discogs.com/Tina-Brooks...s-Of-The-Tina-Brooks-Quintets/release/3680477


----------



## Duvel

Yes (to the Nancy Wilson/Cannonball Adderly recording)! I love it. I've got it on LP.

Tina Brooks was great. I didn't realize he had done much other than the album I have.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Anyone else know this album? It's one of the rare jazz albums that my wife and I both love. We were just listening to it over a wonderful dinner of hot dogs, tomato salad, and corn on the cob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duvel, if you've got lots of money and time, there's this:
> 
> https://www.discogs.com/Tina-Brooks...s-Of-The-Tina-Brooks-Quintets/release/3680477


----------



## Shaver

Lovely.

There is an admirably achieved, and barely submerged, sensation of malevolent evil resonating within the grooves of several of these songs.



Duvel said:


> Sounds pretty good on a langorous Sunday morning lingering over coffee. I'm pretty proud of my copy, an orginal pressing on the yellow Epic label with gatefold cover and pasted in photo book. Pristine vinyl, too.
> 
> Pri


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I regret not having posting selfies lately. I've been crushed by my workload, and haven't been able to make time for my hobby (though I still wear a tie to work). Listening to Grinderman and the Bad Seeds right now is providing some catharsis, though.


----------



## Howard

Nia Peeples- Trouble


----------



## 32rollandrock

Love this record. I remember precisely the day it all made sense. I was at a summertime rooftop barbecue affair in Greenwich Village, not too hot, not too cold, with perfect cocktails and the host put on "Sunshine Superman." It was wonderful.



Shaver said:


> Lovely.
> 
> There is an admirably achieved, and barely submerged, sensation of malevolent evil resonating within the grooves of several of these songs.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reminiscent of this cover, I think:












SlideGuitarist said:


> Anyone else know this album? It's one of the rare jazz albums that my wife and I both love. We were just listening to it over a wonderful dinner of hot dogs, tomato salad, and corn on the cob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duvel, if you've got lots of money and time, there's this:
> 
> https://www.discogs.com/Tina-Brooks...s-Of-The-Tina-Brooks-Quintets/release/3680477


----------



## Duvel

Perfect description of the record. It's like meeting someone who smiles with cold eyes.



Shaver said:


> Lovely.
> 
> There is an admirably achieved, and barely submerged, sensation of malevolent evil resonating within the grooves of several of these songs.


----------



## Shaver

Unless I am much mistaken the mighty Kraut-rock pioneers have not yet been introduced to this thread.

This act changed the face of modern music in ways that many will be completely unaware of, their influence is all-pervading. "No other band since the Beatles has given so much to pop culture. Kraftwerk's beats laid the foundations for club music: for hip-hop, synth-pop, techno and house. The sounds they invented have been sampled by hundreds of artists, from Madonna to R.E.M, from Missy Elliott to Fergie. Coldplay and Jay-Z have had hits with their elegant melodies and their image has influenced David Bowie, Daft Punk and Kanye West. We also now live in the kind of world their future-obsessed lyrics predicted: we find Computer Love online, models smile from time to time and Europe Endless exists".

Here we find them back in 1980 creating a super creepy ditty.

_Altogether now!

_*"Eins, Zwei, Drei, Vier, Fünf, Sechs, Sieben, Acht"

*


----------



## Howard

Tina Turner- Two People


----------



## Duvel

Indeed. I need to listen to these guys again. This also reminds me to dust off my Can and Neu! LPs.



Shaver said:


> Unless I am much mistaken the mighty Kraut-rock pioneers have not yet been introduced to this thread.
> 
> This act changed the face of modern music in ways that many will be completely unaware of, their influence is all-pervading. "No other band since the Beatles has given so much to pop culture. Kraftwerk's beats laid the foundations for club music: for hip-hop, synth-pop, techno and house. The sounds they invented have been sampled by hundreds of artists, from Madonna to R.E.M, from Missy Elliott to Fergie. Coldplay and Jay-Z have had hits with their elegant melodies and their image has influenced David Bowie, Daft Punk and Kanye West. We also now live in the kind of world their future-obsessed lyrics predicted: we find Computer Love online, models smile from time to time and Europe Endless exists".
> 
> Here we find them back in 1980 creating a super creepy ditty.
> 
> _Altogether now!
> 
> _*"Eins, Zwei, Drei, Vier, Fünf, Sechs, Sieben, Acht"
> 
> *


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Dmontez

This may well be the only gospel song I have ever really cared for.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Christian Marclay, _Records_; Christian Marclay and Elliott Sharp, _High Noon_.


----------



## Howard

Cinderella- Somebody Save Me


----------



## CMDC

One of my all time favorite jazz albums. This record absolutely SMOKES.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

A miscellany as usual, featuring this roof-raising classic.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Shaver said:


> Unless I am much mistaken the mighty Kraut-rock pioneers have not yet been introduced to this thread...


Venn I press ziss little key, it plays a little melody!


----------



## Howard

The Clash- Train In Vain


----------



## Duvel




----------



## Shaver

Howard said:


> The Clash- Train In Vain


A fine choice Howard.

If I were stranded on a desert island and could choose the collected works of one group only, to keep me company, then that group would likely be the Clash.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

GZA, _Liquid Swords_ .


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Nice!



SlideGuitarist said:


> GZA, _Liquid Swords_ .


----------



## Patrick06790

Brian Jonestown Massacre


----------



## Howard

Duvel said:


>


What a fantastic funky song.


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> A fine choice Howard.
> 
> If I were stranded on a desert island and could choose the collected works of one group only, to keep me company, then that group would likely be the Clash.


I also like "Rock The Casbah".


----------



## Howard

Prince- Purple Rain


----------



## my19

Shaver said:


> A fine choice Howard.
> 
> If I were stranded on a desert island and could choose the collected works of one group only, to keep me company, then that group would likely be the Clash.


While I'm not certain how I'd fire up the turntable on a desert island, I do know the LP that would get the most play is 'London Calling' ...


----------



## 32rollandrock

Not before Trout Mask Replica



my19 said:


> While I'm not certain how I'd fire up the turntable on a desert island, I do know the LP that would get the most play is 'London Calling' ...


----------



## Duvel

Seriously. If I had only two LPs for that circumstance, they would be TMR and Exile on Main St. They would keep me entertained for some time.



32rollandrock said:


> Not before Trout Mask Replica


----------



## Duvel

it is!



Howard said:


> What a fantastic funky song.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## CMDC

When I bought these today, the record store owner asked me who I thought was the happier person, Morrissey or Mingus. Pretty good question, actually.


----------



## Howard

George Michael- Monkey


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Shaver

Howard, avert your eyes this instant!


----------



## Howard

Big Country- One Big Thing


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> Howard, avert your eyes this instant!


Sorry I can't help but look. LOL


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Howard

Fleetwood Mac- Gypsy


----------



## Howard

Kajagoogoo- Hold On Now


----------



## Shaver

YoungSoulRebel said:


>


GRRR!

My band once shared a billing with these lumpen despicable imbeciles (and if I recall correctly the odious Mega City 4 were also on that evening).


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Shaver said:


> GRRR!
> 
> My band once shared a billing with these lumpen despicable imbeciles (and if I recall correctly the odious Mega City 4 were also on that evening).


Haha, I thought that post would garner a response from you! I spent the summer of 1990 overstaying my welcome with various relatives in the UK. My older cousin was "dating" one of the bass players from Neds so I saw them about 2000 times that summer (I think they were touring with The Wonder Stuff?). Just super nostalgic, but I do actually like that album.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

The soundtrack to Sally Potter's _The Tango Lesson _(with, once again, Fred Frith).


----------



## L-feld

Last night, I saw this band live:









And yes, I was wearing my turtle pants.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I saw them a few years ago, it was a super fun show! Where did they play in the 410?



L-feld said:


> Last night, I saw this band live:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I was wearing my turtle pants.


----------



## L-feld

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I saw them a few years ago, it was a super fun show! Where did they play in the 410?


Ottobar. Chelsea Graveyard and the former singer from Double Dagger opened. Great show.

The old timers are all coming around. Sham 69 will be there next month.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Ahhh the Ottobar.. I worked there for about 2 years. I'm sure that I would be lumped in with "the old timers" haha.



L-feld said:


> Ottobar. Chelsea Graveyard and the former singer from Double Dagger opened. Great show.
> 
> The old timers are all coming around. Sham 69 will be there next month.


----------



## L-feld

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Ahhh the Ottobar.. I worked there for about 2 years. I'm sure that I would be lumped in with "the old timers" haha.


Nah. You'd have to have worked at Hammerjacks (when it was a rock club) to be an old timer. You've probably got another decade of spring chicken.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Well I did see the Ramones at Hammerjacks 2 or 3 times in the early 90s but I'll take spring chicken for a few more years hahaha!



L-feld said:


> Nah. You'd have to have worked at Hammerjacks (when it was a rock club) to be an old timer. You've probably got another decade of spring chicken.


----------



## Duvel

Great summertime record.


----------



## Howard

INXS- Disappear


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Hilary Hahn & Valentina Lisitsa playing Charles Ives's _Four Sonatas_ .


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> Great summertime record.


Highly recommended:


----------



## Gurdon

Sanctuary Classics reissue of Gerry Mulligan Quarted mono recordings from 1952 and '53, "Jeru." Includes a few cuts, including Frenesi, that I recall from a 10" LP I used to have. Chet Baker sat in.

Gurdon


----------



## Howard

Kenny Rogers- Lady


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Gavin Bryars's madrigal recordings, among them:


----------



## my19

Beethoven: Symphony No.5, Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen
.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Shaver

One of the most unique single releases of all time, this broody proto-goth masterpiece sounds as fresh and original as it did upon release in 1979.

Undead! Undead! Undead!


----------



## Howard

Bryan Adams- Run To You


----------



## immanuelrx

2NE1 - 내가 제일 잘 나가


----------



## immanuelrx

Ok, a more serious entry


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

One of my absolute favorite songs and bands of all time! My wife had this song playing as she went down the isle at our wedding.



Shaver said:


> One of the most unique single releases of all time, this broody proto-goth masterpiece sounds as fresh and original as it did upon release in 1979.
> 
> Undead! Undead! Undead!


----------



## Howard

Paul Davis- Cool Night


----------



## Howard

Angel-Madonna


----------



## Shaver

YoungSoulRebel said:


> One of my absolute favorite songs and bands of all time! My wife had this song playing as she went down the isle at our wedding.


Our musical tastes align more often than not. :thumbs-up:

You are piquing my curiosity, may I draw your attention to this thread and recommend that you contribute?

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?171400-What-did-you-wear-to-YOUR-wedding


----------



## Howard

Funkytown- Lipps Inc.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I do appreciate the offer to participate, however my wedding suit was absolutely ruined by a bargain basement tailor so I had to improvise and I'm not 100% happy with the outcome haha. 
Mrs.YSR, however, who is easily the most stunning women on the planet, looked like a dark princess. I'm not inclined to post her photo on this forum.. She's all mine fellas haha!



Shaver said:


> Our musical tastes align more often than not. :thumbs-up:
> 
> You are piquing my curiosity, may I draw your attention to this thread and recommend that you contribute?
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?171400-What-did-you-wear-to-YOUR-wedding


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## my19

YoungSoulRebel said:


>


Great song that seemed to herald the beginning of a long, successful career. Unfortunately, it didn't happen ...


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Agreed! Although I'm a fan of them in general, I feel that they are SORELY underrated.



my19 said:


> Great song that seemed to herald the beginning of a long, successful career. Unfortunately, it didn't happen ...


----------



## my19

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Agreed! Although I'm a fan of them in general, I feel that they are SORELY underrated.


Absolutely. A Bay Area band? San Jose, maybe? Hadn't heard that song in a while. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I'm 99% sure they are out of San Jose. Aside from my wife and the Count Five not much else has come out of that wasteland! Haha



my19 said:


> Absolutely. A Bay Area band? San Jose, maybe? Hadn't heard that song in a while. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## my19

You forget another great mid-60s garage band from San Jose, Syndicate of Sound, who had a hit with 'Little Girl' -- 2 minutes and 23 seconds of sonic bliss.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I'm 99% sure they are out of San Jose. Aside from my wife and the Count Five not much else has come out of that wasteland! Haha 


So are Smash Mouth...if you care.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I certainly do not hahaha!



SlideGuitarist said:


> So are Smash Mouth...if you care.


----------



## Howard

1984 Shannon- Let The Music Play


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Great track Howard!



Howard said:


> 1984 Shannon- Let The Music Play


----------



## Shaver

A favourite track of mine from one of the golden 'second era' punk albums.

*I know I'm artificial
But don't put the blame on me
I was reared with appliances
In a consumer society*

May I also invite the membership, who perhaps do not frequent the Interchange, to read this modest essay I have composed and submitted here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?228634-Arti-fic-ial!&p=1730296#post1730296


----------



## Howard

Meet Me Halfway- Kenny Loggins


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

We agree once again!



Shaver said:


> A favourite track of mine from one of the golden 'second era' punk albums.
> 
> *I know I'm artificial
> But don't put the blame on me
> I was reared with appliances
> In a consumer society*
> 
> May I also invite the membership, who perhaps do not frequent the Interchange, to read this modest essay I have composed and submitted here:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?228634-Arti-fic-ial!&p=1730296#post1730296


----------



## Shaver

YoungSoulRebel said:


> We agree once again!


We need our own thread "What are Shaver and YoungSoulRebel Listening To?"


----------



## Howard

Howard Jones- Things Can Only Get Better


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Bernie Zack

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...iJfnO1jdVmSRcoN-jjOlx4gQ&ust=1440873231683110
.
Michael Bolton. Fools Game. circa 1983??


----------



## Howard

Tears For Fears- Everybody Wants To Rule The World


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Great choice Howard!



Howard said:


> Tears For Fears- Everybody Wants To Rule The World


----------



## Bernie Zack

Woke up to some of this from my alarm clock this a.m.!


----------



## Howard

Betty Everett- There Will Come A Time


----------



## Howard

Gwen McCrae- Rockin Chair


----------



## Howard

Bernie Zack said:


> Woke up to some of this from my alarm clock this a.m.!


What song from the album?


----------



## Bernie Zack

"Pretty Young Thing" or "PYT" I believe is the name of the song.
Interestingly, I can't get it out of my head -- 2 DAYS NOW!!!! Love the song, but Arggggh!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

As a big Fred Frith fan, I recently "liked" the Facebook group for Rock in Opposition...does anyone remember these bands? Magma, Etron Fou, Henry Cow, Slapp Happy, Art Zoyd? I get daily updates from various cultists.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Mr Humphries

Bartok Piano Concerto no 2
Beethoven Symphony no 3


----------



## Howard

Yah Mo Be There- Michael McDonald and James Ingram


----------



## Howard

Bernie Zack said:


> "Pretty Young Thing" or "PYT" I believe is the name of the song.
> Interestingly, I can't get it out of my head -- 2 DAYS NOW!!!! Love the song, but Arggggh!


I love PYT.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## eagle2250

This AM it's The Oak Ridge Boys singing "Elvira!" Something tells me it's going to be one of those days.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I hadn't listened to this in 25 years, but I'm still enjoying it:


----------



## Duvel

I haven't listened to much of anything in a long time. I go through phases like this. I'm in a huge reading phase right now, and I can't read, closely at least, while listening to music.

I will continue to be inspired by your great examples here, however!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

SlideGuitarist said:


> I hadn't listened to this in 25 years, but I'm still enjoying it:


Anyone who's nostalgic for No Wave should check out Arto Lindsay's more Brazilian stuff over the last two decades. I'm also enjoying his Noise Quartet with Gregory Saunier of Deerhoof, in which he gently sings in Portuguese while skronking away.


----------



## Howard

Too Hot- Kool And The Gang


----------



## Howard

YoungSoulRebel said:


>


Is it "I Want Candy"?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

That certainly was their biggest hit, but not their best song IMHO.



Howard said:


> Is it "I Want Candy"?


----------



## Howard

Vangelis- Chariots Of Fire


----------



## Shaver

Uncle Shaver is in a giddy mood this morning. The weekend parts its thighs to receive me and I am moving like a tiger on vaseline.

Baby, I'm too good for you.


----------



## Howard

Journey- I'll Be Alright Without You


----------



## Odradek




----------



## Howard

A Little Respect- Erasure


----------



## ran23

Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell


----------



## Bernie Zack

Arcadia: So Red the Rose -- Election Day.

I was a big fan of Simon Le Bon way back in the day!


----------



## Howard

Deniece Williams- Let's Hear It For The Boy


----------



## my19

"Sweet Jane" -- Lou Reed with Mott the Hoople.


----------



## Howard

Careless Whisper- Wham!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Howard

Police- Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic


----------



## Howard

YoungSoulRebel said:


>


I love old school funk.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Howard, you've been KILLING it lately with your choices! Erasure, police,wham!, and Denise Williams!? Awesome!



Howard said:


> I love old school funk.


----------



## jimw

'Season of the Witch' by the Sam Gopal Band (featuring a young Lemmy Kilmister). Earlier: Jim Cuddy.


----------



## Howard

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Howard, you've been KILLING it lately with your choices! Erasure, police,wham!, and Denise Williams!? Awesome!


I'm listening to 80's on Accuradio.


----------



## Howard

The Romantics- Talking In Your Sleep


----------



## Howard

Genesis-Misunderstanding


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

very nice SG ^^^


----------



## Duvel

Interesting.

Saturday! Beautiful fall weather. No yard work, no urgent chores, no immient deadlines. It may be a morning for a walk downtown to the local independent record shop.


----------



## Duvel

It has been much too long since the turntable spun in this house. We rectified that this morning. First up, Nancy Wilson/Cannonball Adderly's LP.

Next, John Coltrane's Blue Train.


----------



## Howard

Bryan Adams- Reckless


----------



## Howard

Eagles- I Can't Tell You Why


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## CMDC

I'd been looking for a good vinyl copy of this for a long time. Finally found one today.










Some other purchases...



















Love these guys. They sound straight out of 1995.


----------



## Duvel

Great stuff there, CMDC. Is Bully grunge? I've never heard of them, but I'm huge fan of '90s stuff.


----------



## Duvel




----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I searched high and low for that New Order vinyl! I was SO elated when I did! Great choice!



CMDC said:


> I'd been looking for a good vinyl copy of this for a long time. Finally found one today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some other purchases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these guys. They sound straight out of 1995.


----------



## Howard

Bruce Springsteen- My Hometown


----------



## Howard

Steve Winwood- Higher Love


----------



## Shaver

I have tickets to see PiL this weekend. My associate and I will be situated in the rather intimate VIP lounge where the band will doubtless be quaffing.



YoungSoulRebel said:


>


----------



## Howard

Carly Simon- Coming Around Again


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

VERY jealous! I have not seen PIL since 1992. One of my all time favourite groups! I did get to see Mr. Lydon and his cohorts during the ill fated Sex Pistols reunion show in the late 90's.. There was no amount of alcohol or other intoxicants that have been able to erase that memory...


Shaver said:


> I have tickets to see PiL this weekend. My associate and I will be situated in the rather intimate VIP lounge where the band will doubtless be quaffing.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

_The Essential Wu-Tang Clan_. By, uh, the Wu-Tang Clan.

I would swear that British guitarist Derek Bailey repeatedly claimed in interviews to be a big Ol' Dirty Bastard fan.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Have you listened to "Enter the 37th Chamber " by the El Michaels Affair? 
It's a REALLY interesting take on some the the Wu's classics (a few solo ODB numbers as well). I think you would dig it!



SlideGuitarist said:


> _The Essential Wu-Tang Clan_. By, uh, the Wu-Tang Clan.
> 
> I would swear that British guitarist Derek Bailey repeatedly claimed in interviews to be a big Ol' Dirty Bastard fan.


----------



## Duvel

Please pass along my regards to Mr. Lydon. The PiL film canister LP is among my favorite records of all time. (I missed picking up the original release but I have a recent 4MenwBeards reissue. I'm interested in seeing if it rusts.)



Shaver said:


> I have tickets to see PiL this weekend. My associate and I will be situated in the rather intimate VIP lounge where the band will doubtless be quaffing.


----------



## Shaver

Duvel said:


> Please pass along my regards to Mr. Lydon. The PiL film canister LP is among my favorite records of all time. (I missed picking up the original release but I have a recent 4MenwBeards reissue. I'm interested in seeing if it rusts.)


Metal Box remains my own favourite release by PiL, but I have always nursed a strong fondness for the Bambaataa collaboration 'World Destruction'.

Should I gain opportunity for a quick photo with the great man (without the necessity for any awkward fawning) I shall perhaps post the evidence on WAYWT.


----------



## Duvel

That would be great!



Shaver said:


> Metal Box remains my own favourite release by PiL, but I have always nursed a strong fondness for the Bambaataa collaboration 'World Destruction'.
> 
> Should I gain opportunity for a quick photo with the great man (without the necessity for any awkward fawning) I shall perhaps post the evidence on WAYWT.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I recall an episode of The Sopranos where they played this one during the closing credits. I thought it both odd and amazing at the same time haha!


Duvel said:


> That would be great!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Howlin' Wolf, "My Mind is Ramblin'"! My God, I love this song!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## SlideGuitarist

Am I the only one who loves this album to death? Slow-burn numbers like "Tramp" that make the hair on my arms stand up; furiously thrashing numbers like "Look What All You Got".


----------



## Howard

Richard Marx- Don't Mean Nothing


----------



## gamma68

An absolute favorite of mine. I believe it was the first jazz LP to sell 1 million copies.


----------



## Howard

Paul McCartney- So Bad


----------



## Howard

Samantha Fox-Naughty Girls Need Love


----------



## Duvel

I need to get some Buddy Guy. I can never find his stuff at my local record store, though. May have to special order this.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Am I the only one who loves this album to death? Slow-burn numbers like "Tramp" that make the hair on my arms stand up; furiously thrashing numbers like "Look What All You Got".


----------



## CMDC

Bootleg recording of very early live R.E.M. performance. Obscure covers and some originals that were never released from what I can tell. Quite good and you can hear the rumblings of what they were about to become.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I've been alternating

The Replacements – "Pleased To Meet Me"

with

Dr. Buzzard's Original Savannah Band – s/t

in the car, and it's pretty great.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Some well-known Mancunians performing in YSR's backyard:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I was there! It was a great show, I was suspicious because most "retro" acts are terrible, but I even really like their new album.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Some well-known Mancunians performing in YSR's backyard:


----------



## Howard

Terrence Trent Darby- Wishing Well


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Another nice one Howard! Brings back some great memories of my tweens haha!



Howard said:


> Terrence Trent Darby- Wishing Well


----------



## Duvel

Recently... Boards of Canada MUSIC HAS THE RIGHT TO CHILDREN

and 

The Beatles THE BEATLES

both on LP


----------



## Shaver

SlideGuitarist said:


> Some well-known Mancunians performing in YSR's backyard:


Go4 hail from Leeds, which is just a little over to the right from Manchester on the map.

Sorry for the nitpicking but two vastly differing cultures inform the identity of Leeds based or Manchester based bands.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Shaver said:


> Go4 hail from Leeds, which is just a little over to the right from Manchester on the map.
> 
> Sorry for the nitpicking but two vastly differing cultures inform the identity of Leeds based or Manchester based bands.


Oops! I had forgotten that. Mekons, Red Lorry Yellow Lorry, et al. No offense taken! I wouldn't want people confusing Detroit, my home town, with Chicago (which is "just slightly" to the west).


----------



## Duvel

From one of my fave LPs:


----------



## Shaver

Honky tonk angel, backwoods goddess, honey drawl corn-fed dame, lady liberty atop a grain silo, sharecropping princess, America's sweetheart .

"In my Tennessee mountain home
Crickets sing in the fields near by......".


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Shaver said:


> Honky tonk angel, backwoods goddess, honey drawl corn-fed dame,...


I saw this while carpooling, and looking at my Android console: I thought for a moment that you were listing obscure post-punk bands!


----------



## my19

"The Weight" with one of Lavon Helm's extraordinary vocals.


----------



## Shaver

SlideGuitarist said:


> I saw this while carpooling, and looking at my Android console: I thought for a moment that you were listing obscure post-punk bands!


One cannot get more obscure than this:

Lead guitar, rhythm guitar, bass guitar, drum programming, digital effects, vocals - Shaver
Engineered, produced, mixed - Shaver

Apologies for low-fidelity, this is a transfer from an ancient audio tape.


----------



## Howard

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Another nice one Howard! Brings back some great memories of my tweens haha!


Did you know he now goes by his new name Sananda Maitreya?


----------



## Howard

Hands To Heaven- Breathe


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## SlideGuitarist

This, with Bobby Previte, with So Percussion and Nels Cline: 



...and this:


----------



## Howard

Heart of Rock And Roll- Huey Lewis


----------



## Howard

Go-Go's Vacation


----------



## SlideGuitarist




----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Killing it again Howard! Huey Lewis Sports was my first cassette tape when I was 7!



Howard said:


> Go-Go's Vacation


----------



## Howard

Whitney Houston- One Moment In Time


----------



## Howard

Debbie Gibson- Only In My Dreams


----------



## SlideGuitarist

It is indeed, as a great man once said, hip to be square.









I'm not gonna comment on her imaginary boyfriend's look:


----------



## Shaver

Given that the Antichrist is currently appearing in D.C. I thought this lovely little ditty released by my old pals Colin and Jamie (aka Cardinal and JJ, aka the Blood) may be appropriate today. Witty, energetic and irreverent: punk rock as God intended.

*You church is plastered inside and out with all that precious gear
Gear which if were to be sold could dry many a tear
You tour the earth in costly wheels at times you stoop so low
**To let some poor scum kiss your hand at your mobile ego show
*
​


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Do you wear orange on St Patrick's day or are you simply an anti papist? Hahaha

Not nearly as clever as yours (not that I'd try to get into a battle of wits with you sir! Haha) but being raised catholic, this song was always on my middle school mix tapes:








Shaver said:


> Given that the Antichrist is currently appearing in D.C. I thought this lovely little ditty released by my old pals Colin and Jamie (aka Cardinal and JJ, aka the Blood) may be appropriate today. Witty, energetic and irreverent: punk rock as God intended.
> 
> *You church is plastered inside and out with all that precious gear
> Gear which if were to be sold could dry many a tear
> You tour the earth in costly wheels at times you stoop so low
> **To let some poor scum kiss your hand at your mobile ego show
> *
> ​


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Deerhoof again today. Is it just me?


----------



## Howard

U2- Sunday Bloody Sunday


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## Howard

Alexander O'Neal- Never Knew Love Like This


----------



## my19

Deep Blue Something -- "Breakfast at Tiffany's"

Hadn't heard this in years


----------



## Howard

Chaka Khan- I Feel For You


----------



## SlideGuitarist




----------



## Howard

Pop Muzik- M


----------



## Duvel

Pretty music for when there's a chill in the air and the leaves begin to change color...


----------



## Dmontez

I highly highly suggest checking out the livestream, or replay of the stream. Robert Earl Keens live no.2 20 year anniversary at Floores Country Store. He's also not dressed terribly, or as terrible as it could be


----------



## 32rollandrock

Excellent, excellent choice. Sooner or later, it had to come up.



Duvel said:


> Pretty music for when there's a chill in the air and the leaves begin to change color...


----------



## Howard

Barrabas- On The Road Again


----------



## Duvel

Went well with headphones last evening. My challenge: convert my wife. She told me she listened to it once in college and didn't care for it. She didn't say she hated it, so there's hope.

I wish I could find a good, clean early pressing. I have a nice reissue from a few years ago but the cover art did not reproduce all that faithfully.



32rollandrock said:


> Excellent, excellent choice. Sooner or later, it had to come up.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Re: _Trout Mask Replica_, Duvel, you just won this thread. There's a lot of interesting music in the world, but there might be no one in the world of semipopular music (as Robert Christgau used to call it) who's as consistently and resolutely odd as the Captain, without ever giving a hint that he's trying to be odd. The guy really, really meant it.

It may very well have been a will to perversity that led me to favor Beefheart over the music that other weirdos in my high school favored--Zappa, British prog--or it may have been his basis in blues.

Look for the video of "Hot Head" on SNL ca. 1980. Yes, "Moonlight in Vermont" was one of the first things I tried to play on slide guitar.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

For the Mancunians, a review of New Order's latest: https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/10/05/late-style


----------



## 32rollandrock

Absolutely true, and really amazing for a guy who could neither play an instrument nor read music. Being in his band was no fun, though. He reportedly became physically abusive on more than one occasion and was never able to deliver the stardom he had promised to the entourage that made it all possible.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Re: _Trout Mask Replica_, Duvel, you just won this thread. There's a lot of interesting music in the world, but there might be no one in the world of semipopular music (as Robert Christgau used to call it) who's as consistently and resolutely odd as the Captain, without ever giving a hint that he's trying to be odd. The guy really, really meant it.
> 
> It may very well have been a will to perversity that led me to favor Beefheart over the music that other weirdos in my high school favored--Zappa, British prog--or it may have been his basis in blues.
> 
> Look for the video of "Hot Head" on SNL ca. 1980. Yes, "Moonlight in Vermont" was one of the first things I tried to play on slide guitar.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

^^ He was certainly fast and bulbous enough to keep the legal rights to his band members' stage names, too: https://www.robertchristgau.com/get_artist.php?name=Mallard.


----------



## Howard

Foreigner- Waiting For A Girl Like You


----------



## Shaver

SlideGuitarist said:


> For the Mancunians, a review of New Order's latest: https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/10/05/late-style


Unfortunately New Order are probably my 2nd least favourite (famous) Manchester band.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Shaver said:


> Unfortunately New Order are probably my 2nd least favourite (famous) Manchester band.


Who are your faves?


----------



## Shaver

SlideGuitarist said:


> Who are your faves?


Any of the bands in which Howard Devoto sang. Devoto defers only to Shakespeare and Bowie in his spectacularly evocative command of the English language.

Beast Box by Luxuria is probably the single greatest album few have ever heard of.

And it would take down Trout Mask Replica in the first round, with a knockout blow to the jaw.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Shaver said:


> Any of the bands in which Howard Devoto sang. Devoto defers only to Shakespeare and Bowie in his spectacularly evocative command of the English language.
> 
> Beast Box by Luxuria is probably the single greatest album few have ever heard of.
> 
> And it would take down Trout Mask Replica in the first round, with a knockout blow to the jaw.


I'm going to guess that you don't care for the Fall.


----------



## Shaver

^ I am eternally grateful to my past influences but they will not free me.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

For someone who has a Lit. degree, I'm weirdly oblivious to the words of songs, apart from their rhythmic value. Right now I'm listening to the Ultramagnetic MCs, from the glory days of NYC hiphop, with _real_ samples! Huh, Kool Keith went on to have a long career, rapping mostly about sex...but I don't listen to the words! "Give the Drummer Some" includes a James Brown sample (guess from which song) that I'd take as my mantra, if I were into that sort of thing.

Sorry, Shaver, the above was way too un-Yankee for me. I still like the Fall's barely coherent clatter, plus Mark E. Smith's gibberish, in small doses.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## 32rollandrock

The Residents have been rumored to be remnants of the Magic Band.



SlideGuitarist said:


> ^^ He was certainly fast and bulbous enough to keep the legal rights to his band members' stage names, too: https://www.robertchristgau.com/get_artist.php?name=Mallard.


----------



## Howard

Van Halen-Love Walks In


----------



## Howard

Warrant- Heaven


----------



## SlideGuitarist

The spectacular voice of Little Willie John (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Willie_John): like Jackie Wilson with a mean streak. I love the song "Big Blue Diamonds," which I did not know was a country song until I heard Tex Ritter's sodden version.

Little Willie John, people!


----------



## Howard

Stuck On You- Lionel Richie


----------



## eagle2250

At this very moment the tune playing is Kenny Chesney's "Don't Happen Twice!"


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Just typed "billy pigg" into Spotify. Hours of fun. Northumbrian traditional music!


----------



## Howard

Endless Love- Diana Ross and Lionel Richie


----------



## chosenhandle

SlideGuitarist said:


> The spectacular voice of Little Willie John (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Willie_John): like Jackie Wilson with a mean streak. I love the song "Big Blue Diamonds," which I did not know was a country song until I heard Tex Ritter's sodden version.
> 
> Little Willie John, people!


that cat never got enough credit. What a talent


----------



## chosenhandle

opened up the new Tony Bennett/Bill Evans Complete Recordings 4 Lp set. If you are a fan of either artist, this box is a lot better than the single edited record released from the 70's.


----------



## Howard

Howard Jones- Things Can Only Get Better


----------



## my19

'Down in the Boondocks" by the late, great Billy Joe Royal, who passed away this week at 73.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

^^ I have a weakness for that song.


----------



## chosenhandle

my19 said:


> 'Down in the Boondocks" by the late, great Billy Joe Royal, who passed away this week at 73.


I love that song. Sorry to hear about him passing. Guess I will spin it tonight in his honor!


----------



## SlideGuitarist




----------



## Duvel

Fierce!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Sad news:

https://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/09/...-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well

And FZ certainly had his priorities straight: 

She also later recalled that very early in their relationship, Zappa had played his record collection for her and gauged her reaction. "I didn't know it was a test," she said, "and he never told me that I passed."

One can only imagine the range of music in that collection...


----------



## Howard

Air Supply- Sweet Dreams


----------



## SlideGuitarist

The opposite of Air Supply:

This is an amazing _posthumous_ release of tracks recorded at someone's home in the Detroit suburbs at the beginning of Hooker's career. All the hallmarks of his mature style are there. On "Jack O'Diamonds," his use of vibrato is striking, and ominous. The great blues singers didn't just step up to the mike with a feeling and "express" it. They knew microphone technique.


----------



## Howard

Steve Winwood- Don't You Know What the Night Can Do?


----------



## Howard

Clash- Rock The Casbah


----------



## benjclark

This popped up today ... perfect after an unseasonable heatwave broke this morning. Nice and cool today, with lots of sunshine and he leaves finally changing....


----------



## Howard

Kim Carnes- Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Howard

Nu Shooz- I Can't Wait


----------



## dukekook




----------



## SlideGuitarist

"Get Ready to Zion", from:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I need to calm down today.


----------



## Howard

Patrick Juvet-Ou Sont Les Femmes


----------



## YoungSoulRebel




----------



## my19




----------



## SlideGuitarist

You got the teeth of the hydra upon you!


----------



## Duvel

Nice. A favorite.



SlideGuitarist said:


> You got the teeth of the hydra upon you!


----------



## Shaver

Last Saturday evening, I saw Gary Numan play a concert in which the selection of tracks were chosen exclusively from his first 4 albums. Top notch.

In preparation for this event I immersed myself in the perennial classic: 

*Tubeway Army - Replicas*

A masterpiece from a much maligned pioneer of synth rock, Gary Numan. The lonely androgynous lyrical themes encompass Philip K Dick, William Burroughs and J. G. Ballard (indeed including the occasional direct quotes from their novels) to promote a sensation of a disassociated, aloof and ultimately bewildered interaction with a mildly terrifying dystopian day-after-tomorrow future environment. A backdrop of icy but vigorously pumping mechanised music compliments the isolated and defeated tales of a humanity made redundant by progress, which are repeated throughout the album. A paean to the loss of self in an era of overwhelming mass-production dominated by a regime of merciless android authority yet curiously interspersed with enchanting film-noir undertones. 

"Yellowed newspapers tell the story of someone
Do you know this man? Tomorrow the cure
Only police ever see night time for real
Turn on the light and cry - no more, no more"


----------



## Shaver

SlideGuitarist said:


> You got the teeth of the hydra upon you!


A magnificent album.


----------



## Duvel

Bang a gong. Get it on.

Here's my receiver from 1978, still running strong. (Not my photo.)


----------



## Howard

Duvel said:


> Bang a gong. Get it on.
> 
> Here's my receiver from 1978, still running strong. (Not my photo.)


and it still works after over 30 years? Wow.


----------



## Howard

Blue Magic- Magic Number


----------



## Duvel

Well, I'm much older, and I still work. I've also needed refurbishing on occasion, though.



Howard said:


> and it still works after over 30 years? Wow.


----------



## Howard

Divine Sounds- What People Do For Money


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

It features quite heavily in my apartment decor haha:




Shaver said:


> A magnificent album.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I'm trying to memorize Freddie King's take on "Remington Ride," and was motivated to listen to lots of different versions:


----------



## Howard

Kenny Lattimore- Weekend


----------



## Shaver

I had the good fortune of seeing my favourite rock group, the mighty Killing Joke, last Sunday and from a wonderful backstage vantage point, as illustrated by this quick snap I took:









I am currently listening to a track from their latest album

*I am the virus, I am the virus!*


----------



## Howard

Gino Soccio- Try It Out


----------



## Shaver

Many of you may be aware of Traci Lords' cinematic endeavours yet less so of her brief but entertaining career as a singer.

This is a rather lovely and autobiographical ditty 
*
You say you wake up
In the morning
Feeling used
Like a fallen angel
Tired and bruised,*


----------



## thatdarndaniel

I've had One Nil by Neil Finn and Rainy Day Music by The Jayhawks on a a steady repeat lately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

Merge- Take It To The Top


----------



## L-feld

YSR will appreciate that I just saw The Players. The Skatalites will be going on in a lottle while. I feel very FNB wearing a J. Keydge jacket and penny loafers at a ska show.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Odradek

Phil Taylor of Motorhead fame died yesterday, aged 61.


----------



## Howard

Chic- My Feet Keep Dancing


----------



## Shaver

I have, recently, been attempting to extract the nuggets from the dross of the 'Lost Years' Alice Cooper albums. Dada is a prominent example of the genius asleep at the wheel, however, the album closes with what must be considered a bona fide classic.


Whydontcha pass the gun around?
Give everyone a shot, give everyone shot.

You gotta pass the gun around.
Give everyone a shot, give everyone a shot.

And dump me in the local river, let me float away.....


----------



## Chouan

At this moment, this




Not much of a video, I'm afraid.....


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we're experiencing a flashback to an earlier, equally chaotic, but more easily understandable time, listening to a collection of the Rolling Stone's Singles Collection: The London Years. Presently tracking, the iconic "Paint It Black!" :crazy:


----------



## my19

eagle2250 said:


> This AM we're experiencing a flashback to an earlier, equally chaotic, but more easily understandable time, listening to a collection of the Rolling Stone's Singles Collection: The London Years. Presently tracking, the iconic "Paint It Black!" :crazy:


You've inspired me. Time to open Youtube on another screen.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Blossom Dearie


----------



## Howard

Carl Anderson- How Deep Does It Go?


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Shaver said:


> I had the good fortune of seeing my favourite rock group, the mighty Killing Joke, last Sunday and from a wonderful backstage vantage point, as illustrated by this quick snap I took:
> 
> I am currently listening to a track from their latest album
> 
> *I am the virus, I am the virus!*


Amazing band.


----------



## Odradek

Last week, for the first time in years, I pulled the soundtrack to "_Oh Brother, Where Art Thou_" off the shelf and my daughters really liked it.. They then put on "_Sweetheart of the Rodeo_" which they know well, so then I went searching through the CDs for "_Flatt & Scruggs - The Golden Era_", a great compilation album of 50's bluegrass.

Yesterday, just in the door from school, my eldest daughter put it on again herself.
I'm sure one of the very few nine year old girls listing to stuff like this.

Flatt & Scruggs with The Foggy Mountain Boys


----------



## L-feld

rmpmcdermott said:


> Amazing band.


They're coming to our neck of the woods in February. I think I may go and get my goth on.


----------



## Shaver

L-feld said:


> They're coming to our neck of the woods in February. I think I may go and get my goth on.


I strongly recommend that you witness KJ live. I have seen them more times than I can honestly remember (30 perhaps?) since I was a little lad and the effervescent energy that they commit to every single performance makes for a highly entertaining event.


----------



## FLMike

Leftover Salmon just came through town. Great show in downtown St Pete. Smokin'!


----------



## Howard

Michael Wycoff- Diamond Real


----------



## my19

Catching up with Mick Jones -- Carbon/Silicon's "The Last Post"


----------



## Howard

Michael Jefferies 99 Lies


----------



## Odradek




----------



## Howard

Eddie Murphy- Party All The Time


----------



## CornoUltimo

Very nice Odradek! Strauss is the best alongside Mahler and Bruckner and Shostakovitch IMHO.


----------



## CMDC

Scored a copy of Blonde on Blonde with the deleted Claudia Cardinale gatefold. It really does sound better in mono.


----------



## CSG

Jazz, always jazz. I've become a big fan of jazz24.org out of Washington the past couple years. I use an iPad or my iPhone to stream through my audio systems (we have two homes). Also like a variety of Pandora channels I've set up.


----------



## Howard

Klique- Baby You Can Be The One


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Klique, or Andrew Hill? Every day I wrestle with this question. Today, however, I learned that Andrew HIll posts to FaceBook:



__ https://www.facebook.com/andrewhilljazz/posts/437512623099226


----------



## Duvel

Over the weekend, my father-in-law introduced me to Jimmy Smith's The Sermon. Wow. Adding this one to my gotta-have-it list.


----------



## Howard

Conquest- Body Movement


----------



## Howard

SlideGuitarist said:


> Klique, or Andrew Hill? Every day I wrestle with this question. Today, however, I learned that Andrew HIll posts to FaceBook:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/andrewhilljazz/posts/437512623099226


A funk group called Klique with Howard Huntsberry


----------



## my19

Duvel said:


> Over the weekend, my father-in-law introduced me to Jimmy Smith's The Sermon. Wow. Adding this one to my gotta-have-it list.


A great one by one of the greats. Jimmy's Blue Note output is incredible. But I do have a certain partiality to Bashin', his first Verve release (and one that I loved from the first listen when my dad brought it home). The trio stuff is incredible, but listening to the power of Jimmy's backed by a big band that first time was absolutely amazing.


----------



## peterc

The Dylan Blonde in MONO is IT!

Well done!


----------



## Duvel

I have LP copies in mono and stereo, and I concur--the mono version is best.



peterc said:


> The Dylan Blonde in MONO is IT!
> 
> Well done!


----------



## Duvel

Hard to find on LP, though, it seems, at least in a clean, reissued version. I'm surprised Blue Note has not reissued this one lately.



my19 said:


> A great one by one of the greats. Jimmy's Blue Note output is incredible. But I do have a certain partiality to Bashin', his first Verve release (and one that I loved from the first listen when my dad brought it home). The trio stuff is incredible, but listening to the power of Jimmy's backed by a big band that first time was absolutely amazing.


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves

Lately, this song by Ghost has been in my head constantly: "He Is." In appearance, they're really weird (satirical satanic kabuki theatrics), but the music is just amazing. Sort of like ABBA meets Kiss meets John Denver. I also love the new Foo Fighters, "Saint Cecilia."

But for a cozy winter album, there is nothing that beats Fleet Foxes' first album--this song especially.


----------



## Duvel

If anybody has a good LP copy of THE SERMON to sell, please PM me.


----------



## Chouan

Odradek said:


>


That's a superb version!


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we're being entertained by Alabama, listening to their always touching creation, "Feels So Right"....some might call it an "old fashioned love song," eh?


----------



## Howard

Bee Gees- Love You Inside Out


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I highly recommend New York Polyphony's Christmas recordings _I Sing the Birth_, and this new one: https://www.newyorkpolyphony.com/sing-thee-nowell/.


----------



## Howard

Prince- Alphabet St.


----------



## Duvel

On LP, you ask? Yes, on LP, I say.


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves

Howard said:


> Prince- Alphabet St.


Isn't it funny how in the early '80s, we all would've SWORN that Prince was the weirdo (or at least eccentrically gay) and Michael Jackson was the "normal" guy? Of course, we also thought that Ozzy Osbourne was evil and Bill Cosby was a standup guy.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

^^^ Prince is a workaholic and a perfectionist. He provided the best halftime show I've ever seen at a Super Bowl. He's provided as much brilliant raw funk, sweet R&B, and driving rock as any band. I do remember dumb white guys at a gym I used to go to telling me he was gay (like it matters). Is it possible that Prince is still underrated?


----------



## eagle2250

Taking it back even further, this AM we're listening to Country Joe and The Fish-Woodstock 1969, "Next Stop Is Vietnam!" LOL. Confusing times and with the passage of 46 years, things seem even more confusing!


----------



## Duvel

Also on LP. This thing is wild. I bought two wild LPs yesterday!


----------



## Duvel

Speak for yourself! I thought he was much more normal than that Jackson character, even before everything. Of course, I am a longtime Prince fan. I used to go to the First Ave Club in Mpls circa 80-82 to see Prince perform. Sometimes would see him having coffee and breakfast in an uptown cafe. He was, like, a "normal" local. DIRTY MIND came out, and we loved him!



AscotWithShortSleeves said:


> Isn't it funny how in the early '80s, we all would've SWORN that Prince was the weirdo (or at least eccentrically gay) and Michael Jackson was the "normal" guy? Of course, we also thought that Ozzy Osbourne was evil and Bill Cosby was a standup guy.


----------



## Duvel

Sounds perfect this lovely Sunday morning.

Please don't report me if this offends you--contact me directly instead. Thanks.


----------



## Howard

Major Harris- Gotta Make Up Your Mind


----------



## Howard

AscotWithShortSleeves said:


> Isn't it funny how in the early '80s, we all would've SWORN that Prince was the weirdo (or at least eccentrically gay) and Michael Jackson was the "normal" guy? Of course, we also thought that Ozzy Osbourne was evil and Bill Cosby was a standup guy.


He claims that he is not gay, he has a wife,he's just weird.


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves

Howard said:


> He claims that he is not gay, he has a wife,he's just weird.


I think he's being honest. (What at this point does he have to lose?) It was hard to tell in the '80s--all those hair bands with makeup and spandex, David Lee Roth with his a**less chaps. Prince's velvet jackets and pantyhose on the arms weren't that extreme by the standards of the day.


----------



## CMDC

Duvel said:


> Over the weekend, my father-in-law introduced me to Jimmy Smith's The Sermon. Wow. Adding this one to my gotta-have-it list.


Found these yesterday. All but The Sermon are OPs. Sorry Duvel--but if it doesn't do it for me, it's yours.


----------



## Duvel

Nice, CMDC! Just let me know what you want for any you don't want, especially The Sermon.


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves

Looks like Amazon has that "Sermon" album on vinyl:

https://www.amazon.com/Jimmy-Smith-Sermon-LP-Vinyl/dp/B0018A84TU/


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves

SlideGuitarist said:


> ^^^ Prince is a workaholic and a perfectionist. He provided the best halftime show I've ever seen at a Super Bowl. He's provided as much brilliant raw funk, sweet R&B, and driving rock as any band. I do remember dumb white guys at a gym I used to go to telling me he was gay (like it matters). Is it possible that Prince is still underrated?


I was probably one of those dumb white superficially homophobic junior-high idiots. We suspected Prince was gay but felt secure in admiring an inarguably hetero man's man like Tom Cruise. [Cue _Top Gun_ volleyball scene.] Seven years later, we would feel the same about George Michael.

I like a lot of Prince's stuff from _Purple Rain_ but haven't heard much else. I think I remember he covered "Best of You" in that show; I didn't like his version that much. But Raspberry Beret, Let's Go Crazy, 1999--great songs! I remember hearing he plays something like 8 instruments but never found out if that was myth or reality.


----------



## Duvel

As if Prince were the only gay artist. One would miss out on a lot of great music, art, and literature if sexualty were the determining criterion.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> As if Prince were the only gay artist. One would miss out on a lot of great music, art, and literature if sexualty were the determining criterion.


Or couture.

I'm from working-class Michigan, which I don't miss. Racism clearly played a role here. Oddly, homophobia didn't affect my classmates' enjoyment of Queen (!). It was as though they'd never heard of camp. Prince has still got it: "Breakfast Can Wait."


----------



## gamma68

Paul Hindemith, Complete Sonatas, Vol.5

In particular, Sonata for Oboe and Piano


----------



## Howard

Ai No Corrida- Quincy Jones


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves

Duvel said:


> As if Prince were the only gay artist. One would miss out on a lot of great music, art, and literature if sexualty were the determining criterion.


As a big fan of Morrissey, I agree completely. (The only thing I feel the need to ignore in his case are his tiresome diatribes on veganism and the royal family. He's become an insufferable bore--but he's a helluva songwriter and singer.) And he's quite a good dresser (notwithstanding his vinyl shoes). For the uninitiated, check out the album_ Vauxhall and I_. Just listen straight through. Fantastic. If you must choose one track, try "The More You Ignore Me, the Closer I Get" or the next one, "Why Don't You Find Out for Yourself?" But the first song ("Now My Heart Is Full") is such a great, bittersweet, cascading album opener.


----------



## my19

The Stone Roses


----------



## SlideGuitarist

OK, aging indy boys, here's Prince doing Radiohead's "Creep": 




I am actually listening to this:


----------



## Howard

Boney M- No Woman No Cry


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves

SlideGuitarist said:


> OK, aging indy boys, here's Prince doing Radiohead's "Creep": [video=youtube_share;NFXZNt4oLkE]https://youtu.be/NFXZNt4oLkE


Wow, he made a right mess of that song. Took 1:30 just to start singing--what is this, The Cure?--and then failed to do the chord progression that leads to the chorus. Or even much of the melody at all. Stick to your own stuff, Nelson!


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves

Howard said:


> Boney M- No Woman No Cry


Those ladies should meet up with these guys. Could be a double-date:


----------



## Shaver

Howard said:


> Boney M- No Woman No Cry


Turisas - Rasputin

Gotta love that Battle Metal!


----------



## Shaver

A contemplative musical interlude:






Now Sherman done marched into our towns
Burned our homes and 'stileries down

.
.

.
.
.


----------



## Howard

Imagination- New Demensions


----------



## Howard

AscotWithShortSleeves said:


> Those ladies should meet up with these guys. Could be a double-date:
> 
> View attachment 15483


Have you heard of Boney M?


----------



## Howard

Nick Straker Band- Turn Me Down


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves

Shaver said:


> A contemplative musical interlude:[video[/video]
> 
> Now Sherman done marched into our towns
> Burned our homes and 'stileries down.


Dude--seriously?


----------



## Duvel

Regardless of whether one is religious or not, whether one likes or dislikes the holidays, you have to like this bit of sonic Christmas candy.

Say what you will, this is an exceptional piece of work that resonates on several levels. Most everyone knows Christmas music and this record works on that level as a Christmas and children's record. I'd hesitate not a moment to drop the needle on it before sipping some spiked eggnog and handing wrapped boxes to the tikes. Matter of fact, I'd delicately insist upon on it. But it's also more. These are fine jazz improvisations on memorable melodies. I'm reminded of Dave Brubeck but also John Coltrane. I have been known to play this in August. So sue me.


----------



## Shaver

AscotWithShortSleeves said:


> Dude--seriously?


Dude?!?

But, yes, seriously. Whyever not?


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> A contemplative musical interlude:
> 
> Now Sherman done marched into our towns
> Burned our homes and 'stileries down.
> .


Wow, that's some bad music! I much prefer some classic Hank Jr. This takes me right back to the ATO house with a handle of Jim Beam and a giant sing along.


----------



## Shaver

With guest appearances from Kid Rock, Bettie Page and Tempest Storm. :thumbs-up:

Nekkid women and beer:

Oh, may not be suitable for work. Depending on where you work, I suppose.


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are listening to The Malt Shop Favorites Collection. Presently tracking, Bryan Hyland's "Sealed With A Kiss!" Pucker-up fellows! LOL.


----------



## FLMike

You may have noticed I said I prefer some "classic" Hank Jr. Maybe through the mid 80's. That was bis best stuff.

Check out the song Dinosaur, released in 1980. If he felt like a Dinosaur then, I can't imagine what he's feeling now.


----------



## Shaver

^ Ah - my apologies I had utterly forgotten that you were in charge of this thread. It wont happen again.


----------



## FLMike

Nevermind. I think you misunderstood my post. Was just clarifying which Hank era I liked.....wasn't suggesting you shouldn't post what you did.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> Regardless of whether one is religious or not, whether one likes or dislikes the holidays, you have to like this bit of sonic Christmas candy.


I'm not religious, but I insist on saying "Merry Christmas," and on Christmas Eve, the stereo will be blasting William Byrd's "O magnum mysterium."

Vince Guaraldi was a first-call pianist on the (admittedly small) SF jazz scene, and that is a fine recording, not at all schlocky.


----------



## Shaver

FLCracka said:


> Nevermind. I think you misunderstood my post. Was just clarifying which Hank era I liked.....wasn't suggesting you shouldn't post what you did.


Gotcha! 

In which case you may not mind this:


----------



## FLMike

I'm partial to the live version from his Live Trucker album.


----------



## Duvel

Yep. I've been reading a little about him. He was quite the regular session man in the 1950s. And he supposedly sat in with the Dead in the late 1960s from time to time!

And for whatever it's worth, I offer that one (myself, e.g.) can embrace the Christmas spirit without being one of the faithful. Nothing wrong with peace, love, and understanding.



SlideGuitarist said:


> I'm not religious, but I insist on saying "Merry Christmas," and on Christmas Eve, the stereo will be blasting William Byrd's "O magnum mysterium."
> 
> Vince Guaraldi was a first-call pianist on the (admittedly small) SF jazz scene, and that is a fine recording, not at all schlocky.


----------



## Odradek

Shaver said:


> Turisas - Rasputin
> 
> Gotta love that Battle Metal!


That is brilliant !


----------



## Shaver

*Book 'em Danno!*


----------



## Shaver

An equally funky uber-cool TV show theme:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Odradek said:


> That is brilliant !


Amazing! Accordion, violin!


----------



## Howard

George Duke- Sweet Baby


----------



## Monocle

Glen Campbell Station on Pandora - and I am still punching myself for missing Jimmy Webb here at a local venue about one month ago. Bad storms kept me at home that night. I love a good storyteller.


----------



## Howard

Change- Let's Go Together (1985)


----------



## WillBarrett

Lots of Christmas music - mostly sacred and artists perusing the Great American song book.

Aside from the obvious choices, does anyone have a good jazz recommendation for this time of year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

Robin Beck- Sweet Talk (1979)


----------



## Duvel

Meh, why not, right? Sometimes I don't really play these. I get them out and thumb through them for the pure joy of owning a few things I love.


----------



## zeppacoustic

^ A Christmas classic!


----------



## Flairball

Currently listening to Bing Crosby, A Christmas Eve With Bing Crosby.


----------



## Flairball

Flairball said:


> Currently listening to Bing Crosby, A Christmas Eve With Bing Crosby.


Did I say Bing? I meant Mercyful Fate. Sorry for the mix up.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Flairball said:


> Currently listening to Bing Crosby, A Christmas Eve With Bing Crosby.


It's Christmas in Killarney, with all of the folks at home!


----------



## Beresford

AOL Radio Classical Christmas music.

https://aolradio.slacker.com/station/classical-holiday


----------



## Howard

Impact- Give A Broken Heart A Break


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we're listening to the Beach Boy's, "Little Deuce Coupe!" LOL, I'll bet my old Dodge Challenger could have blown the doors off that Little Deuce Coupe.  Wish I had kept that Challenger!


----------



## Howard

Richard Jon Smith- In The Night


----------



## cellochris




----------



## Duvel




----------



## Howard

SOS Band- No Lies


----------



## Duvel

What a treat. And on colored vinyl, too. From 1968 in Amsterdam per the label but other sources say 1967 in Switzerland. It's great. Includes covers of "Sgt Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band" and "Sunshine of Your Love."


----------



## my19

Duvel said:


> What a treat. And on colored vinyl, too. From 1968 in Amsterdam per the label but other sources say 1967 in Switzerland. It's great. Includes covers of "Sgt Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band" and "Sunshine of Your Love."


A friend had a copy that I heard years ago. Very good performances, as I remember, and surprisingly good sound. I think he said it was recorded in Stockholm, but the location is no big deal. Great find.


----------



## Howard

AEIOU- Freez


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Mentally going back to Michigan:


----------



## Duvel

Thanks. I have a Technics turntable with pitch control, and I find that if I slide it down a bit (slowing down the turntable speed), it sounds even better. I suspect that, given the technology that bootleggers were using in the day, the recording tape speed was not accurate (i.e., probably recorded on some cheaper gear).

Just a little gee whiz info for ya. 



my19 said:


> A friend had a copy that I heard years ago. Very good performances, as I remember, and surprisingly good sound. I think he said it was recorded in Stockholm, but the location is no big deal. Great find.


----------



## Howard

BB And Q Band- On The Beat


----------



## CMDC

This was never released in the US. Quite interesting--early acoustic versions of several of his later hits, recorded sans Garfunkel during his year in England after S and G's first album flopped.


----------



## WillBarrett

The music in the Very Murray Christmas special on Netflix is TERRIFIC. Sweet and irreverent all at once - worth watching and listening to.


----------



## gamma68

Every year, I place my 1955 RCA Orthophonic player in the living room adjacent to the tree to play Christmas music from vintage 78s. These little treasures are for getting the tubes humming (a couple of these these may bring SlideGuitarist back home):


----------



## gamma68

Here's another 78 disc I like to play on my 1916 Victrola. Love the paper sleeve.


----------



## Duvel

On CD.


----------



## Howard

Cool Million- Tonight


----------



## Duvel

I often consider this the best record I own.


----------



## CMDC

Awesome!!! Love the Teenbeat label from the 90s. Got to see a fair number of those bands back in the day here in DC. I was a bit late to see Unrest but did get to see some of Mark Robinson's later bands. Major nostalgia trip.



Duvel said:


> On CD.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

gamma68 said:


> Every year, I place my 1955 RCA Orthophonic player in the living room adjacent to the tree to play Christmas music from vintage 78s. These little treasures are for getting the tubes humming (a couple of these these may bring SlideGuitarist back home):


I thought I felt my ears burning! The last time I was in Detroit was March 2014, when I had to move my dad near me. I will certainly let you know if I come to town for a Coney dog.

These were only released a few years ago, and I believe I've plugged them here, but it won't hurt to mention them again:


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## CMDC

One of my all time favorite movies. Absolutely love this soundtrack. Finding a vinyl copy was surprisingly difficult. Stumbled across one today.


----------



## Danny

CMDC said:


> One of my all time favorite movies. Absolutely love this soundtrack. Finding a vinyl copy was surprisingly difficult. Stumbled across one today.


Wow, very cool find.


----------



## xcubbies

Mdou Moctar:


----------



## Howard

O Jays- Stairway To Heaven


----------



## TheBigOne

EWF The Kalimba Song (Message For You)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Howard

Earth Wind And Fire- Fantasy


----------



## SlideGuitarist

While I work out, junkanoo music from Belize, or "garifuna": https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Junkanoo


----------



## Shaver

A fearsome collaboration between members of Voi Vod and Amebix


----------



## CornoUltimo

I got a Berlin Philharmonic Digital Concert Hall subscription for Christmas 
So it's Bernard Haitink/BPO/Bruckner 9 
then Sir Simon Rattle/BPO/ Rite of Spring


----------



## jimw

"Whites off Earth Now" by Cowboy Junkies. Pretentiously named, but soulful, ethereal. I saw these guys at a low key campus gig back before they recorded their first major label album, and I was transfixed by the female lead.


----------



## jimw

..... switched over to Blue Rodeo's 'Diamond Mine" - must be Old Home Night for revisiting the '80s Cdn music scene.


----------



## Duvel

We saw the Junkies in Asheville about 3 years ago. Sensational! We were in one of the front rows, so close I could see, literally, the fillings in Margo's upper molars.



jimw said:


> "Whites off Earth Now" by Cowboy Junkies. Pretentiously named, but soulful, ethereal. I saw these guys at a low key campus gig back before they recorded their first major label album, and I was transfixed by the female lead.


----------



## FLMike

jimw said:


> "Whites off Earth Now" by Cowboy Junkies. Pretentiously named, but soulful, ethereal. I saw these guys at a low key campus gig back before they recorded their first major label album, and I was transfixed by the female lead.


Wow, that one brings back some great memories. My girlfriend (who is now my wife) and I used to chill out and often fall asleep to The Trinity Sesion back when we were in college (it was a recent release then!) Great band.


----------



## Howard

Maurice White- Stand By Me


----------



## Duvel

Feeling a little nostalgic for this band... and for the era...


----------



## Howard

Style Council- Shout To The Top


----------



## peterc

UK (not Dutch - have one and it is awful) vinyl pressing of Tears for Fears "The Seeds of Love." Amazing pressing.

Echo the Style Council and the Cowboy Junkies as well.


----------



## Howard

George Duke- Reach Out


----------



## Duvel

This reminds me of music junkies would listen to. Not sure why. Abrasive as a needle hunkering down in a run-out groove. Pointless, and exhilerating in its pointlessness. Yes, Touch & Go was signing some weird-ass **** in its grungy/hardcore hey-day, and the Hyenas, along with folks like Jesus Lizard, were certainly entertaining if not always earth-shatteringly important or essential. Still, give it a spin now and then, and let your blood boil a little.


----------



## Monocle

Visiting my adolescent self today, with a spin of The Fixx - Reach The Beach 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

Slave- Party Lights


----------



## WillBarrett

There's a huge chunk of the Rudy Van Gelder remasters to stream for free on Amazon prime. Really enjoying those - Grant Green and Dexter Gordon especially.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

I am on a real Laughing Hyenas jag for some reason. Can't stop listening to them. Crawl and Life of of crime. I think their noise blows out the post-holiday cobwebs.


----------



## Howard

Temptations- Can't Get Next To You


----------



## Shaver

Armed with throbbing bass, choppy rhythms and righteous Biblical imagery, a small clutch of Jamaican men laid down a template which would eventually hybridise and in so doing influenced modern music immeasurably.

One of my favourite examples.

I'm gonna put on an iron shirt and chase the Devil out of Earth!


----------



## Duvel

Nice. I don't think I have anything like that. I'll have to put on some Nick Cave instead.



Shaver said:


> Armed with throbbing bass, choppy rhythms and righteous Biblical imagery, a small clutch of Jamaican men laid down a template which would eventually hybridise and in so doing influenced modern music immeasurably.
> 
> One of my favourite examples.
> 
> I'm gonna put on an iron shirt and chase the Devil out of Earth!


----------



## Monocle

Waking up with Junko this morning.


----------



## Howard

Earth Wind And Fire- September


----------



## Duvel

Who is this, Monocle?



Monocle said:


> Waking up with Junko this morning.


----------



## Monocle

Duvel said:


> Who is this, Monocle?


Brilliant jazz pianist Junko Onishii (Onishi) Worth delving into.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

Cool. Thanks!



Monocle said:


> Brilliant jazz pianist Junko Onishii (Onishi) Worth delving into.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROI

Little Steven's Underground Garage.


----------



## Duvel

Interesting list! Some are surprising. https://ultimateclassicrock.com/censored-rock-songs/


----------



## my19

Duvel said:


> Interesting list! Some are surprising. https://ultimateclassicrock.com/censored-rock-songs/


I especially love the fact that the FBI spent 31 months investigating "Louie, Louie" by the Kingsmen and finally gave up, saying they couldn't interpret any of the supposedly obscene lyrics.


----------



## Duvel

Ha ha, I know! What are we to make of a government that was so paranoid as to devote those resources to song lyrics. You have to wonder what the thinking was.



my19 said:


> I especially love the fact that the FBI spent 31 months investigating "Louie, Louie" by the Kingsmen and finally gave up, saying they couldn't interpret any of the supposedly obscene lyrics.


----------



## Howard

Atlantic Starr- Secret Lovers


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves

Right now I'm watching a rebroadcast of George Strait--"The Cowboy Rides Away." My musical taste also includes some pretty weird stuff (e.g., Flaming Lips, Dead Can Dance, Fields of the Nephilim), but old George is just fun and relaxing to listen to. He's the musical equivalent of a lambswool cardigan.


----------



## Balfour

:aportnoy:


----------



## Howard

Pharaoh Sanders- You Don't Know What Love Is


----------



## ran23

Sorry, it was last night. Palladia ran the 1973 remastered Ziggy Stardust, 3 hours with commercials.


----------



## Howard

Isley Brothers- For The Love Of You


----------



## my19

Playing some Eagles stuff tonight after hearing of Glen Frey's passing. Sad news.


----------



## tocqueville

This is just perfect.


----------



## Howard

Eugene Wilde-There's No Way


----------



## Duvel

I have to be in the mood for this one and sometimes I am (but can't that be said for all music?). Anyway, sometimes this is a bit too 1970s American rock band sounding for my tastes. Other times it is not.


----------



## Balfour

Dylan & Christianity.:aportnoy:


----------



## Howard

Midnight Star- Midas Touch


----------



## Howard

Supremes- Someday We'll Be Together


----------



## Bermuda

The Clash London Calling double disc from China for 8$. The CDs look like little black records they are very nice


----------



## Howard

Little Anthony And The Imperials- Tears On My Pillow


----------



## Howard

Eddy Grant- Everything Irie


----------



## Howard

Dead or Alive- You Spin Me Round Like A Record


----------



## xcubbies

Mdou Moctar:


----------



## jimw

Man... or Astroman? - Experiment Zero.


----------



## Howard

Van Morrison- Healing Game


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I'm glad he's gotten off the noodly, wide-open-prairies stuff. Catchy, witty, great fun to listen to at work:


----------



## echappist

Bossa Nova, but in particular this






okay, i'm not proud to say how i chanced upon this


----------



## Mr Humphries

i know Shaver appreciates the space prog thrash stylings of Voivod and may dig one of their main influences. 
Man In The Trees, 1st track from Die Kreuzen's second lp October File.


----------



## Mr Humphries

I can never get videos to embed in this thread/forum


----------



## gamma68




----------



## echappist

Mr Humphries said:


> I can never get videos to embed in this thread/forum


use the insert video button, and paste in the full url (as opposed to the mobile url). below is the video you wanted to embed


----------



## Mr Humphries

Thank 'ee


----------



## Howard

Chain Of Fools- Aretha Franklin


----------



## Coliningus

I don't know if I'll be crucified for this but hey, it's great music:


----------



## chosenhandle

can we start telling Grateful Dead jokes now?


----------



## Howard

Enjoy Yourself- Jacksons


----------



## Coliningus

chosenhandle said:


> can we start telling Grateful Dead jokes now?


Only if they're good! Now I'm onto something more trad-worthy:


----------



## Mr Humphries




----------



## Howard

Sly And The Family Stone- Sing A Simple Song


----------



## Shaver

I despise the demeaning and vulgar preoccupation with twerking. This decidedly NSFW ditty humorously sums up the ridiculousness of the appalling fad.


----------



## chosenhandle

I miss Sly Stone! I recently bought his box set and forgot how much great music he put out


----------



## Howard

Al Green- Still In Love With You


----------



## Shaver

Morrissey and Siouxsie had come to blows before the recording of this track was concluded.

All that aside, this little known gem is an extraordinarily delicious track.

*Time is like a dream 
And now, for a time, you are mine..... *


----------



## my19

Just stumbled upon Van Morrison's "Up on Cyprus Avenue," his live 70th birthday performance last summer in East Belfast. Lovely.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I love this album:


----------



## Howard

Gin Blossoms- Follow You Down


----------



## Mr Humphries

nice bit of trip hop


----------



## EmbarrassmentofRich's




----------



## Howard

Shadow Dancing- Andy Gibb


----------



## RobertM

Love songs always make me cry.


----------



## Howard

Bad Company- Ready For Love


----------



## my19

Moanin' from Art Blakey and The Jazz Messengers featuring the extraordinarily precocious Lee Morgan who was something like 18, 19 when this was recorded


----------



## SlideGuitarist

my19 said:


> Moanin' from Art Blakey and The Jazz Messengers featuring the extraordinarily precocious Lee Morgan who was something like 18, 19 when this was recorded


How does one not love Morgan's big, exuberant sound? My kids even like this album.


----------



## my19

SlideGuitarist said:


> How does one not love Morgan's big, exuberant sound? My kids even like this album.


Speaking of big and exuberant, how about this incredible 6 minutes of Jimmy Smith -- like Morgan, a Philly guy -- with the Oliver Nelson Big Band. It's been a guilty pleasure for me since my dad brought the LP home in the mid-'60s:






.


----------



## Howard

Notorious BIG- Juicy


----------



## Coliningus

Making home fries on this rainy SoCal morning:


----------



## Shaver

Mr Humphries said:


> i know Shaver appreciates the space prog thrash stylings of Voivod and may dig one of their main influences.
> Man In The Trees, 1st track from Die Kreuzen's second lp October File.


Do I like Voi Vod? Does the Pope sh*t in the woods? Nobody does it like Voi Vod.

All systems go!


----------



## KJD89

Shaver said:


> Do I like Voi Vod? Does the Pope sh*t in the woods? Nobody does it like Voi Vod.
> 
> All systems go!


My friend just saw them here (Toronto) the other night. Said they were great!

On a similar note, I've been listening to a lot of Iron Age (mostly The Sleeping Eye LP) on my drive home from work, as well as my fair share of Dismember (Like An Ever Flowing Stream), my friend's recent project Tomb Mold (TO dm with a heavy [heh] Finnish & Swedish influence) and popping in some soul classics like Irma Thomas and Freddie Scott.

I love the diversity in tastes on this forum.


----------



## Howard

I Can't Tell You Why- Eagles


----------



## SlideGuitarist

_The Best of Richard and Linda Thompson_: I enjoy his misanthropy, filtered through her cool, elegant singing, but man, he must have been insufferable to live with.


----------



## Coliningus

The White Album
Right now I'm on "Happiness Is a Warm Gun"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

Taste Of Honey- Boogie Oogie Oogie


----------



## Mr Humphries

SlideGuitarist said:


> _The Best of Richard and Linda Thompson_: I enjoy his misanthropy, filtered through her cool, elegant singing, but man, he must have been insufferable to live with.


The missus dragged me to see The Man live, verdict: insufferably smug. The missus and her brother ( two people whose musical knowledge and taste I defer to) worship RT. Clever and well played? In spades but his solo stuff just doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## Howard

That's All- Genesis


----------



## Howard

Promises Promises- Naked Eyes


----------



## Shaver

****** hoot for dis sis.


----------



## THORVALD

Laredo Rose A+


----------



## Howard

Suavecito- Malo


----------



## SCsailor

Enjoying the new album from The Strumbellas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

Take It On The Run- REO Speedwagon


----------



## cellochris

An amusing performance.

[video]https://www.facebook.com/1077640086/videos/10200524172601635/[/video]


----------



## eagle2250

An entertaining short shot for sure, but playing four different instruments simultaneously strikes me, admittedly a person with absolutely no musical talent what-so-ever, as quite the intellectual exercise! Thank you, cellochris for sharing that with us. :thumbs-up:


----------



## cellochris

Very true! I'm glad you enjoyed, eagle2250


----------



## Howard

Mickey- Toni Basil


----------



## Shaver

Is this the most perfect dub platter ever released?

An altered state, infinite space, punctuated by righteous grooves, vibrating in sync with pulsing neural intrigue.... let's boogie!

*Augustus Pablo - King Tubby Meets Rockers Uptown *


----------



## Shaver

The inimitable Prince Far I, under heavy manners.

*discipline is what the world needs today and etiquette, you know, for one of the noblest things a man can do is to do the best he can, yeah* 
_*
'eavy, 'eavy discipline....*_


----------



## Howard

Lies, Lies, Lies- Thompson Twins


----------



## Shaver

Do you know, I do believe that we have made it this far without mentioning the Stranglers? This is a grievous oversight and one which, if you will permit me, I intend to correct immediately.

*One of 'em comes closer
Got a monkey on his shoulder
And the monkey's getting grinner
**But his eyes are on the ground 
*

​


----------



## CDuff

Nathaniel Rateliff & The Night Sweats - I Need Never Get Old


----------



## Howard

Executive- Celebrate Your Love


----------



## Shaver

I popped along to see Ministry yesterday evening, here's a view from the backstage area:










PRAISE JESUS!


----------



## Howard

Janet Jackson- What Have You Done For Me Lately?


----------



## eagle2250

This late on a Sunday afternoon we are being entertained by the Oak Ridge Boys from their Best of the Oak Ridge Boys collection, presently singing Elvira. :redface:


----------



## Odradek

Completely out of season, but today I've been listening to an album of Christmas songs by Nick Lowe.
"Quality Street".

Picked it up in a great record shop in Portsmouth, New Hampshire, on my recent trip.

When December rolls around, I'd recommend it.

A few of the songs can be listened to at this site....
https://blailist.com/something-for-...reet-a-seasonal-selection-for-all-the-family/


----------



## Howard

Prince- Little Red Corvette


----------



## rl1856

Spent last night listening to some Blue Note titles recorded by Dr. Rudy Van Gelder.

Hank Mobely "A Caddy For Daddy"
Clifford Brown "Memorial Album"
Wayne Shorter "Speak No Evil"
Freddie Hubbard "Hub Tones"


----------



## Howard

Mary Jane Girls- In My House


----------



## Uptown Seb

I've been listening to Bill Evans this weekend.


----------



## Howard

Curtis Hairston- I Want You All Tonight


----------



## Shaver

A debauched Friday night in a filthy club watching the mighty Discharge perform their oft-imitated but never bettered brand of stripped down hard-core cacophony.

Amusingly, amongst the interminable black garb of bikers, ageing punks, and crust-core kids I was resplendent in cream moleskins, tan brogue wingtips and a pale blue gingham shirt as I fearlessly braved the thronging moshpit.


----------



## Howard

Running Away- Roy Ayers


----------



## Drew4au

The grooves on this record are getting worn out on the Spotify.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo




----------



## WillBarrett

Beach House
War on Drugs
The Descendents
Dylan and the Band playing Copper Kettle. Over and over.


----------



## immanuelrx

Soon Mi Rae (운미래) - This love


----------



## Mr Humphries

Craig Armstrong - Balcony Scene


----------



## Howard

Some Kind Of Lover- Jody Whatley


----------



## Odradek

Offspring
The Kids Aren't Alright


----------



## Howard

Peaches And Herb- Shake Your Groove Thing


----------



## Shaver

The legendary Anvil, yesterday evening in Manchester:


----------



## Proclus

^ The rugs are trad anyway :beer:


----------



## cellochris




----------



## Proclus

That's one of my favorite pieces of all time.


----------



## Howard

Grace Jones- Pull Up To The Bumper


----------



## cellochris

Proclus said:


> That's one of my favorite pieces of all time.


Yes! So beautiful . . .


----------



## Patrick06790

The Allah-Las. Stupid name, good band.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Attica Blues - Blueprint. Ffo Massive Attack, Portishead, Lamb, Alpha,


----------



## Odradek




----------



## Mr Humphries

Massive Attack - Unfinished Sympathy. Ffo Portishead, Lamb, Alpha, Attica Blues,


----------



## Howard

EWF- Thinking Of You


----------



## Shaver

Psychedelic space rock with the Hawklords, in Bingley yesterday evening:










Masters of the universe!


----------



## Howard

Tevin Campbell- I'm Ready


----------



## Shaver

Ode to la premier de chanson française - Shaver

Sooth my secret fears, drip honey in my ears.
Wound my chest, tear at my heart and strum the tune upon my sinews.
Crush my soul, trample it in grimy gutters.
As the final spark of my little life sputters,
Restore me; make whole as if at start, the dream surges and renews.
Epiphany of longing, despairing lust, still too late,
Crack and grind as the slo-mo collision of tectonic plate.
Ten thousand prickling glories punctuate unpublished stories.
A crown of golden needles - Barbara sings the Black Eagle:


----------



## Howard

Second Time Around- Shalamar


----------



## Reuben

Micky & The Motorcars:






Unfortunately I missed them when they passed through a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Howard

Sylvester- You Make Me Feel Mighty Real


----------



## Mr Humphries

The mighty Blyth Power - Animal Farm


----------



## Howard

All This Love- Debarge


----------



## Shaver

Gypsy brass

I like smokin' lightnin' - heavy metal thunderrrrrrrr


----------



## Howard

Silver Convention- Get Up And Boogie


----------



## WillBarrett

Pandora stations for Ahmal Jamal, Billie Holiday and Belle and Sebastian.

A little ahead of schedule but the Christmas music is starting to make its way in, as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevr18

V-3 and Jim Shepard's solo work


----------



## Howard

Information Society- What's On Your Mind?


----------



## wacolo




----------



## Patrick06790

Also from the Bottle Rockets


----------



## wacolo

Patrick06790 said:


> Also from the Bottle Rockets


:beer:There are probably a dozen Bottle Rockets songs in my top 5, but Kit Kat Clock is maybe my favorite. Nails it lyrically, great riff and never fails to pick me up. If you have an hour to kill (and have not seen it) Bloodshot did a documentary on them that is pretty interesting....


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are being entertained by Trace Adkins singing Hot Mama, from his "Comin' On Strong" CD!


----------



## Howard

I Wish- Stevie Wonder


----------



## Waxed Cotton

Great thread!

I'm currently listening to: Sharon Jones' cover of Kenny Rogers "Just dropped in".


----------



## Howard

Jamaica Farewell- Harry Belafonte


----------



## Waxed Cotton

RIP Craig Gill of the Inspiral Carpets. Passed at age 44, far too young. He did music (the Smiths, Joy Division, Stone Roses) related bus tours in Manchester. I was lucky enough to take the Morrissey one a few years ago. In his honor I'm blaring the Inspirals first lp "Life". Top band and top blokes.

"This is How it Feels"


----------



## eagle2250

^^Indeed...somber lyrics for a somber occasion. May Craig Gill rest in peace.


----------



## Waxed Cotton

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Indeed...somber lyrics for a somber occasion. May Craig Gill rest in peace.


Cheers Eagle2250!
It is indeed a somber song.. we've lost way too may creative people this year..

Today, the music coming out of my speaker is "I Don't Want To Know If You Are Lonely" from seminal post hardcore/indie band Husker Du.


----------



## Waxed Cotton

WillBarrett said:


> Pandora stations for Ahmal Jamal, Billie Holiday and Belle and Sebastian.
> 
> A little ahead of schedule but the Christmas music is starting to make its way in, as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HUGE, HUGE Belle & Sebastian fan here! Great choice!


----------



## Howard

Men At Work- Who Can It Be Now?


----------



## Waxed Cotton

Awesome Power Pop trio from Chicago

MATERIAL ISSUE 
"Valerie Loves Me"


----------



## Howard

Seals And Crofts- Diamond Girl


----------



## Mr Humphries




----------



## Waxed Cotton

My favourite band ever..

The Smiths- "Handsome Devil"


----------



## Waxed Cotton

Mr Humphries said:


>


Big Bob Mould fan! The man can do no wrong!


----------



## Howard

Guess Who- These Eyes


----------



## Mr Humphries

Waxed Cotton said:


> Big Bob Mould fan! The man can do no wrong!


Copper Blue, Workbook and Black Sheets Of Rain are up there in my top ten.


----------



## Howard

Midnight Love Affair- Carol Douglas


----------



## ran23

I just finished 52 pages of videos on another forum, not ready to start again here. 1 inch of snow outside, starting with a little Joss Stone.


----------



## Howard

Beach Boys- Don't Worry


----------



## ran23

Joss Stone has really matured, check her out on U tube.


----------



## wacolo

Mr Humphries said:


>


Black Sheets of Rain was on a loop at my house for about a year back in the day. Not exactly the happiest year. Man I need to go dig out the hubcap album!


----------



## Howard

Matchbox 20- Back To Good


----------



## Shaver

*Tumultuous Fervour #1*

It has just been announced that the forthcoming Alice Cooper concert (for which I have tickets) will include a performance by the original line up.

"I stared at the squall line; I stared at the fault line.
I see a funnel black there; I think I see a crack there.
Landscapes alive, and it's moving my feet,
All I need's a Holocaust to make my day complete"

[video=dailymotion;x300xtn]https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x300xtn[video=dailymotion;x300xtn]https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x300xtn[/video][/video]


----------



## Shaver

*Tumultuous Fervour #2*

I have tickets to see one of my very favourite bands, the incomparable Voivod, this Friday evening. These French-Canadian psychedelic rockers can truly be described as innovators, blending thrash metal, prog rock and jazz to fashion a style far exceeding the sum of these parts. Whilst there are doubtless those who enjoy Voivod purely for the blistering dissonance they generate, in truth, they are a band most favoured by those capable of appreciating the nuance within the maelstrom. The angular and eccentric guitar work is something of an acquired taste (splintered via minor chords and degenerate non quarter time signatures) but try this romp through an old standard, that everyone will surely be familiar with, in order to appreciate the majesty of the crazy canooks at full throttle.

"Da na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na - Batman!"


----------



## Odradek

Check out this virtuoso playing Led Zeppelin's "Whole Lotta Love" on a three string dulcimer.


----------



## Howard

Culture Club- Karma Chameleon


----------



## Shaver

Howard said:


> Culture Club- Karma Chameleon


Great choice Howard - one of my favourite 80's pop tunes.

Given George's *ahem* habits around the time this song was composed allows for a darker reading of the sentiment.

You come and go, you come and go.
Loving would be easy if your colours were like my dreams.


----------



## Howard

Madonna- Borderline


----------



## CSG

I've been on a Grateful Dead kick recently.


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Howard

Masterpiece- Can't Wait


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's ABBA and the tune is 'Knowing Me, Knowing You.'


----------



## Mr Humphries

Shaver said:


> *Tumultuous Fervour #2*
> 
> I have tickets to see one of my very favourite bands, the incomparable Voivod, this Friday evening. These French-Canadian psychedelic rockers can truly be described as innovators, blending thrash metal, prog rock and jazz to fashion a style far exceeding the sum of these parts. Whilst there are doubtless those who enjoy Voivod purely for the blistering dissonance they generate, in truth, they are a band most favoured by those capable of appreciating the nuance within the maelstrom. The angular and eccentric guitar work is something of an acquired taste (splintered via minor chords and degenerate non quarter time signatures) but try this romp through an old standard, that everyone will surely be familiar with, in order to appreciate the majesty of the crazy canooks at full throttle.
> 
> "Da na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na - Batman!"


I meant to ask if you were going; did you check out Rot In Hell?
As well as Floyd and King Crimson VoiVod were greatly influenced by Die Kreuzen. DKs second album is a good place to start if you are unfamiliar.


----------



## Howard

Perri- Feels So Good


----------



## Clintotron

Dimmu Borgir - Gateways


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wacolo

Whenever the "gone too soon" conversation comes up Mark Sandman is always first on my mind. I have been on a Morphine/Treat Her Right binge this weekend.


----------



## WillBarrett

Bit of a weird mix lately:

MIles Davis
Mozart's Requiem
Deafheaven
Fleet Foxes


----------



## Shaver

Mr Humphries said:


> I meant to ask if you were going; did you check out Rot In Hell?
> As well as Floyd and King Crimson VoiVod were greatly influenced by Die Kreuzen. DKs second album is a good place to start if you are unfamiliar.


I'm afraid that I missed the support acts, holding court in the smoking lounge whilst sipping vodkas.

I listened to DK briefly as a youth but perhaps it is time to refresh my memory? Thanks Mr. H.

Voivod were amazing. I had a merry old time, positioned right at the front - as evidenced by these images which I snapped of the guitarist (Chewy) and singer (Snake):


----------



## Shaver

Currently listening to Blue Oyster Cult in preparation for next Sunday's concert here at the University. In particular this marvellous collaboration with one of my favourite latter day English writers, Michael Moorcock.

*Wounds are all I'm made of!
Did I hear you say that this is victory?
**Don't let these shakes go on!*


----------



## Howard

Kashif- Don't Break Your Baby's Heart


----------



## CSG

While I'm mostly a jazz guy, I've recently gotten back in touch with my inner Deadhead and have been enjoying listening to their old stuff.

Also, a big fan of Pat Metheny which I separate out from the jazz I mostly listen to (Miles, Bird, Coltrane, Bill Evans, MJQ, Brubeck, etc.)


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> I'm afraid that I missed the support acts, holding court in the smoking lounge whilst sipping vodkas.
> 
> I listened to DK briefly as a youth but perhaps it is time to refresh my memory? Thanks Mr. H.
> 
> Voivod were amazing. I had a merry old time, positioned right at the front - as evidenced by these images which I snapped of the guitarist (Chewy) and singer (Snake):


Shaver, glad you enjoyed the show. As this is a clothing forum, may I ask what you wore that evening?

By the way, in my youth, DK meant Dead Kennedys.


----------



## FLMike

CSG said:


> While I'm mostly a jazz guy, I've recently gotten back in touch with my inner Deadhead and have been enjoying listening to their old stuff.


Check out the new documentary, Long Strange Trip, on Amazon Videos (free with Prime). Very well done.


----------



## Shaver

FLMike said:


> Shaver, glad you enjoyed the show. As this is a clothing forum, may I ask what you wore that evening?


Of course you may, my friend. If I remember I'll upload a pic tomorrow. I wore my navy Harrington, blue CT shirt, cream moleskins, Barker tan brogues. My go to Summer leisure outfit. Stuck out like the proverbial sore thumb amongst the crust-core metalheads.

Re- DK's. Fair point, that is what I associate the initials with too. I was lucky enough to see the Kennedys on the Plastic Surgery Disasters tour. I was also very friendly with the artist they got in to replace Winston Smith to do their covers.
.
.


----------



## CSG

FLMike said:


> Check out the new documentary, Long Strange Trip, on Amazon Videos (free with Prime). Very well done.


Already watched it. Twice.


----------



## Howard

Maze- Back In Stride Again


----------



## Beresford

Suzy 수 지 (K-Pop)


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to Buddy Holly and the Crickets singing, That'll Be The Day!" There are times when 'Be Bop' tunes are the only way to sooth one's soul.


----------



## Howard

Billy Idol- Mony Mony


----------



## Beresford

Little Apple 筷子兄弟 -- 小苹果


----------



## Howard

Mary Jane Girls- All Night Long


----------



## FLMike

Widespread Panic - three-night Red Rocks run (this weekend)


----------



## Howard

Cars- Drive


----------



## Shaver

*Tumultuous Fervour #3

*I am currently transfixed with ecstasy - the divine chanteuse Ute Lemper has been announced as performing at my local conservatoire (the world renowned RNCM) later this year. I am away to buy tickets shortly.

*Oh, show us the way to the next whisky bar
(Oh, don't ask why - Oh, don't ask why) 
**For we must find the next whisky bar**
For if we don't find the next whisky bar
I tell you we must die, I tell you we must die
I tell you, I tell you, I tell you we must die&#8230;&#8230;..

**

*



*
*


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are listening to Alan Jackson signing the song "Drive," from the album titled Drive! A memorable description of a families inter-generational experiences with an old pick-up truck.


----------



## Howard

Affirmation- George Benson


----------



## ran23

What a great morning! Suzy and the Cars


----------



## eagle2250

At this very moment, from the Malt Shop Melodies Collection, it's Kathy Lester, singing "Love Letters!"


----------



## Howard

Burning Down The House- Talking Heads


----------



## Clintotron

Post to end all (my) posts: I can almost always be found listening to 'an eclectic mix of 80s, classical, reggae/calypso, death metal, film scores and contemporary Christian music (all of the Hillsong entities). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are listening to Alan Jackson singing Work In Progress and just before this it was Bring On The Night.


----------



## Howard

Dance To The Music- Sly And The Family Stone


----------



## nickaz99

Iron and Wine/Ben Bridwell cover of This Must Be the Place


----------



## eagle2250

^^Welcome to AAAC, nickaz99. Looking forward to your future postings!

This AM we are being entertained by that iconic singing duo, Simon & Garfunkel singing "I Am A Rock," from their greatest hits CD. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard

In My House- Mary Jane Girls


----------



## Mr Humphries

This evening the house has been filled with the indie rock stylings of Sir Bob Mould's solo oeuvre and also that of his beat combo Sugar.


----------



## eagle2250

This AM's tune comes from The Malt Shoppe Favorites collection: sung by Ketty Lester, "Love Letters."


----------



## Shaver

A choice cut from Stormtroopers of Death's marvellous 1985 debut.

Possibly not suitable for work.



Spoiler


----------



## FLMike

The scorching Umphrey's McGee show from last week's Major Rager in Charlotte. Get you some....


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon we're listening to Toby Kieth's Should've Been A Cowboy, included as part of his Millennium Collection.


----------



## Howard

Aquarian Dream- Disco Juice


----------



## Howard

George Benson- Midnight Love Affair


----------



## Thomas Alfred

West Coast Blues by Wes Montgomery


----------



## Howard

The Message- Grandmaster Flash And The Furious Five


----------



## Clintotron

Josh Garrels - Home; Love and War and the Sea in Between 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wacolo

If you are in the mood for some simple bar rock this is a ridiculously good album that is sadly overlooked. And this is my favorite track from it.....


----------



## Howard

Come Go With Me- Expose


----------



## Clintotron

Carach Angren (symphonic/extreme black metal)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Come Go With Me- Expose


Nice. That Expose album brings back fond memories. My high school girlfriend absolutely loved it and wore that cassette (!) out in my car. I let her play it to her heart's content, which helped me get lucky (usually in said car)!  Man, those were the days....


----------



## Shaver

FLMike said:


> Nice. That Expose album brings back fond memories. My high school girlfriend absolutely loved it and wore that cassette (!) out in my car. I let her play it to her heart's content, which helped me get lucky!  Man, those were the days....


For those of us who were deft enough to avoid marriage these are still _the days. _


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> For those of us who were deft enough to avoid marriage these are still _the days. _


Rub it in, why dontcha.


----------



## Howard

Sheila E- Glamourous Life


----------



## Shaver

I had the very good fortune to attend a concert of Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds last Monday (see my snap below) and have been listening to their thrilling version of Stagger Lee - an American ballad which, in one form or another, dates back over a 100 years.

"Well, bartender, it's plain to see I'm that bad motherf**ker called Stagger Lee."


----------



## eagle2250

This AM it's George Straight's "That's The Breaks!"


----------



## Howard

A Taste of Honey- Boogie Oogie Oogie


----------



## AldenPyle

Keyes Beech


----------



## Howard

Village People- In The Navy


----------



## ran23

Not a bad day in the Markets, think it is a Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell day.


----------



## The Archduke




----------



## Odradek




----------



## Howard

Sweet Sensation- Stephanie Mills


----------



## Shaver

'What you gon do when I appear?
When I premiere?
Bitch the end of your lives are near'

Not suitable for work - expletives





https://youtube/i3Jv9fNPjgk


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Chet Baker and Bill Evans Alone Together 1958.


----------



## Shaver

'I dig ditches for you bitches
While I collect riches and give you a head full of stitches
Cause in a beef I don't sleep or lollygag
Sending you hags offstage in a bodybag'

Not suitable for work - expletives


----------



## Clintotron

Justin Martindale and the Backstabbers. Two of the most American albums you'll ever come across. Can't recommend them enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard

Peter Frampton- Do You Feel Like We Do


----------



## wacolo

AldenPyle said:


> Keyes Beech


I dug his early synthpop but his new wave phase left me cold.


----------



## nevr18




----------



## nevr18

And one other!


----------



## Shaver

I am delighted to report that I have tickets to see the Coop next week. Possibly the 20th time I have caught one of his shows? Truth be told I have lost count. However, this time the original, classic, line up of the band will be taking to the stage - for a few songs at least.

At any rate, one may insert Led Zep's crappy Stairway to Heaven where the sun does not shine. _THIS_ is rock music's greatest epic ballad:






*"Said to myself this is very strange*
*I'm glad it wasn't me*
*But now I hear those sirens callin'*
*And so I am not free"*


----------



## Clintotron

Shaver said:


> I am delighted to report that I have tickets to see the Coop next week. Possibly the 20th time I have caught one of his shows? Truth be told I have lost count. However, this time the original, classic, line up of the band will be taking to the stage - for a few songs at least.
> 
> At any rate, one may insert Led Zep's crappy Stairway to Heaven where the sun does not shine. _THIS_ is rock music's greatest epic ballad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Said to myself this is very strange*
> *I'm glad it wasn't me*
> *But now I hear those sirens callin'*
> *And so I am not free"*


If all of LZ's songs, Stairway to Heaven is probably my least favorite. I really don't understand the hype.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard

Jefferson Starship- Count On Me


----------



## WillBarrett

I'm still chuckling over the fact that there's a SOD reference in here.

What's next - 25 at Life? Madball?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

TKA- Maria


----------



## wacolo

[video]


----------



## Howard

Wilson Pickett- Funky Broadway


----------



## Patrick06790

Parquet Courts and Allah-Las


----------



## Howard

Fun- Fun- Color My Love


----------



## eagle2250

Listening to the late, great Elvis singing, "It Is No Secret To What God Can Do." Regardless of all his other musical accomplishments, to my mind, Elvis was always at his best singing Gospel tunes!


----------



## Howard

Lew Kirton- Talk To Me


----------



## Bermuda

Vampire Weekend
Charlie Parker


----------



## Patrick06790

The Stooges. I have a cold and it seems appropriate.


----------



## Howard

Strut My Thang- Ozone


----------



## Shaver

Patrick06790 said:


> The Stooges. I have a cold and it seems appropriate.


Always appropriate. I tend to be distrustful of those who fail to appreciate Mr Osterberg.


----------



## Patrick06790

Did you see the Stooges doc? It was immensely entertaining.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1714917/

One of the few docs covering the general subject of "punk" that does not feature Legs McNeil, a man whose entire claim to subsequent fame seems to be that he hung around.


----------



## Howard

Sharon Redd- Love How You Feel


----------



## Shaver

Patrick06790 said:


> Did you see the Stooges doc? It was immensely entertaining.
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1714917/
> 
> One of the few docs covering the general subject of "punk" that does not feature Legs McNeil, a man whose entire claim to subsequent fame seems to be that he hung around.


I own a copy and (irritating animation aside) it is a fitting testament to the most influential band that languished in near obscurity.

My own flimsy claim to fame is dancing around onstage whilst the Stooges played 'No fun'.


----------



## fishertw

This morning, it will be Nine Lessons and Carols from Kings College Cambridge England. This a is a family tradition. Today we'll be driving to see cousins in a town about two hours away and listening on public radio.. This past October, my wife and I had the opportunity to attend Evensong At Kings on four consecutive evenings and will surely recall the voices and the wonderful chapel at Kings. Merry Christmas to all of the Christian faith and a very happy holiday season to others of a different belief.
Tom


----------



## Howard

Circles- Atlantic Starr


----------



## eagle2250

Not claiming it's Trad, but it sure is 'Country...'Listening to Allan Jackson singing "Tall, Tall Trees."


----------



## Howard

Red Red Wine- UB40


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Alabama, singing "Song of The South" from their 20 Number One Hits album.


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> This morning we are listening to Alabama, singing "Song of The South" from their 20 Number One Hits album.


Sweet potato pie and I shut my mouth


----------



## Howard

Andy Gibb- Shadow Dancing


----------



## ran23

Blues Brothers on Cinemax


----------



## eagle2250

This AM, Elvis is singing "How Great Thou Art" from the Elvis Ultimate Gospel album...appropriate for a Sunday morning...methinks!


----------



## Howard

Princess- Say I'm Your Number One


----------



## eagle2250

Happy New Year...the first day of a brand new year and we are listening to Lee Greenwood singing "God Bless The USA," from his American Patriot album. :amazing:


----------



## Howard

I'm listening to "Pop Muzik"- M


----------



## eagle2250

The Beatles have come to entertain us this AM, singing "Yesterday" from their #1 Hits Album.


----------



## Howard

Vogue- Dancing The Night Away


----------



## eagle2250

Tommy James and the Shondell's arrived this AM, singing "I Think We're Alone Now." Looking around the nest and finding only the wife and I present, I find myself struck by the reality that..."jeez Louise, he's right about that! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Earth Wind And Fire- System Of Survival


----------



## eagle2250

It's Sunday morning and today's music is provided by the Oak Ridge Boys, singing "I'm Working On A Building," from their Gospel Collection.


----------



## Howard

Keeper Of The Castle- Four Tops


----------



## Howard

Kool And The Gang- Get Down On It!


----------



## eagle2250

With a projected high outside air temp of 73 degrees today, I'm presently listening to the late Lesley Gore, singing "Sunshine, Lollipops and Rainbows;" from the Golden Hits of Lesley Gore album!


----------



## Clintotron

A select playlist of tracks from Big Daddy Weave’s ‘Fields of Grace’ and ‘One and Only’ albums.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250

This morning features The 60's Greatest Rock and Roll Hits. Presently playing is the group The Sundaze singing "I live For The Sun!" :amazing:


----------



## Howard

Al Wilson- Show And Tell


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are being entertained by Brynterfel singing "I Was Born Under A Wandering Star," from the album If Ever I Would Leave You. What a magnificent voice, but the wife says I sing it better! LOL.


----------



## Odradek

*Former Motorhead guitarist 'Fast' Eddie Clarke dies at 67*


----------



## Shaver

Killed by Death. 

Let's hope that the triumvirate are reunited in the afterlife.


----------



## eagle2250

Today Hank Williams Jr. is entertaining us with his hit song "A Country Boy Can Survive," taken from Hank Williams Jr's 35 Biggest Hits album. To make it even better, Charlie Daniel's Band immediately followed with "The Devil Went Down To Georgia!" Clearly, it's gonna be a good day.


----------



## Howard

Gladys Knight And The Pips- Midnight Train To Georgia


----------



## Howard

More Than A Woman- Tavares


----------



## Howard

Temptations- Just My Imagination (Running Away With Me)


----------



## Shaver

Hey - ho! Let's go!

Ramones - Blitzkrieg Bop


----------



## Shaver

A ditty from the undisputed heavyweight intellectual champion of the Manchester based groups - took out Mark E. Smith with a K.O. in the 3rd.

"You see there's nothing behind me
I'm already a has-been
because my future ain't what it was
well I think I know the words that I mean

You know me ...

B'dum - b'dum"

Boredom - The Buzzcocks


----------



## Howard

Bill Withers- Use Me


----------



## ran23

Now to find some Cranberries.


----------



## Odradek




----------



## Shaver

I have been recently reappraising 'Iron FIst' and whilst it suffered in comparison to the two albums which preceded it; still, it is far superior to any album Motorhead released subsequently. 

I'm your boy I'll make you undulate with joy....


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Bill Withers- Use Me


Good one!


----------



## eagle2250

Talk about a 'wake me up!' This morning Jerry Lee Lewis has come to entertain, singing Great Balls of Fire, from his Essential Jerry Lee Lewis Album.


----------



## Howard

Earth Wind And Fire- Let's Groove!


----------



## eagle2250

Today, something different, Gene Autry entertains us singing "You Are My Sunshine," from the Essential Gene Autry Collection! Hee Ha!!


----------



## Howard

George Benson- Turn Your Love Around


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we have a surprise appearance by Billy Joel, singing "Piano Man," from his Greatest Hits album, Vols 1 and 2. "It's Still Rock and Roll To Me" immediately followed. It really gets the old man cave rocking!


----------



## Howard

Gladys Knight And The Pips- Neither One Of Us


----------



## FLMike

Phish - MSG New Years Run (on YouTube). Damn.


----------



## eagle2250

Concluding our final preparations to depart on an extended road trip, the occasion called for some driving music to get us in the proper frame of mine so this AM's entertainment comes from Eddie Rabbitt, singing "Drivin' My Life Away," from his Hi-Five Album!


----------



## Clintotron

eagle2250 said:


> Concluding our final preparations to depart on an extended road trip, the occasion called for some driving music to get us in the proper frame of mine so this AM's entertainment comes from Eddie Rabbitt, singing "Drivin' My Life Away," from his Hi-Five Album!


Be careful and have fun!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard

George Benson- Turn Your Love Around


----------



## eagle2250

Clintotron said:


> Be careful and have fun!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you for the kind and thoughtful words. We actually visited your great State, spending a week in Baldwin, LA working at UMCOR and on jobs in the communities of Baldwin/Franklin...a great way to meet and get to know some incredibly fine folks!

This AM we are listening to Sir Elton John singing "Rocket Man," from his Diamonds Deluxe album.


----------



## Patrick06790

The Dirtbombs, Plumtree, Art Blakey


----------



## Howard

Joe Jackson- Steppin Out


----------



## Shaver

I trotted out on my lonesome to experience a genuine rockabilly hero yesterday evening - Slim Jim Phantom.

There's a rumble in Manchester tonight!

Please excuse the shitty photo, as you may imagine the front row of a rockabilly gig is a reasonably agitated environment.

Oddly I was the only audience member jiving in a British Warm, tweed coat, tattersal shirt, moleskins and Northampton made shoes.....



'There's the Rockabilly Cats
With their pomps real high
Wearin' black drape coats
All real gone guys
Cool skinheads with their rolled up jeans
Lookin' real rough and mighty mean'


----------



## Howard

Culture Club- Karma Chameleon


----------



## Clintotron

Shaver said:


> I trotted out on my lonesome to experience a genuine rockabilly hero yesterday evening - Slim Jim Phantom.
> 
> There's a rumble in Manchester tonight!
> 
> Please excuse the shitty photo, as you may imagine the front row of a rockabilly gig is a reasonably agitated environment.
> 
> Oddly I was the only audience member jiving in a British Warm, tweed coat, tattersal shirt, moleskins and Northampton made shoes.....
> 
> 
> 
> 'There's the Rockabilly Cats
> With their pomps real high
> Wearin' black drape coats
> All real gone guys
> Cool skinheads with their rolled up jeans
> Lookin' real rough and mighty mean'


I unintentionally attended a punk show at an underground (literally) bar beneath the Santa Monica Pier in April of last year. Whitish linen sport coat, lavender shirt, yellow chinos and two tone (tan/natural linen) spectators. Brought the South with me. I stood out like a turd in a pumpkin spice latte.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shaver

Clintotron said:


> I unintentionally attended a punk show at an underground (literally) bar beneath the Santa Monica Pier in April of last year. Whitish linen sport coat, lavender shirt, yellow chinos and two tone (tan/natural linen) spectators. Brought the South with me. I stood out like a turd in a pumpkin spice latte.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My dear fellow one should always attend punk rock concerts intentionally.

Speaking of which, here I am pogoing to the Damned earlier this week.

'People call me villain oh its such a shame
Maybe its my clothes must be to blame
I don't even care if I look a mess
Don't wanna be a sucker like all the rest
Smash it up!'


----------



## Clintotron

Shaver said:


> My dear fellow one should always attend punk rock concerts intentionally.
> 
> Speaking of which, here I am pogoing to the Damned earlier this week.
> 
> 'People call me villain oh its such a shame
> Maybe its my clothes must be to blame
> I don't even care if I look a mess
> Don't wanna be a sucker like all the rest
> Smash it up!'


My taste in music is far-reaching. I'd have attended the concert with intent, I just had no idea it was happening. As Bob Ross would say, "We don't make mistakes, we have happy little accidents."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard

Somebody's Baby- Jackson Browne


----------



## eagle2250

This AM Mary Hopkins is reaching all the way back to 1968, singing her hit, "Those Were The Days!"


----------



## Howard

Princess- Say I'm Your Number One​


----------



## eagle2250

Petula Clark is providing this AM's entertainment, singing "My Love," from her Platinum and Gold Collection album.


----------



## Howard

Pet Shop Boys- It's A Sin


----------



## eagle2250

This AM's entertainment is provided by The Temptation's, singing "The Way You Do The Things You Do" from their #1 Hits Album.


----------



## FLMike

Joe Russo’s Almost Dead - Capitol Theatre 1-12-18


----------



## eagle2250

This AM's entertainment is being provided by The Eagle's, singing "Take It Easy," from their Eagle's Greatest Hits album.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> This AM's entertainment is provided by The Temptation's, singing "The Way You Do The Things You Do" from their #1 Hits Album.


You heard Dennis Edwards passed away?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> You heard Dennis Edwards passed away?


Yes, I had heard that and wanted to honor his memory by enjoying several of the groups hits over the past couple of days.

Today we are listening to Tommy James and the Schondells, singing Crimson and Clover, from their Essentials album.


----------



## Howard

I Did It For Love- Night Ranger


----------



## eagle2250

The late, great Andy Williams came to visit this AM, singing "The Days of Wine And Roses" from Andy William's Greatest Hits Album.


----------



## Shaver

Among the most well realised comedy songs ever recorded - The Background to History/Open Field Farming Triptych.

"Good evening. One of the main elements in any assessment of the medieval open field farming system is the availability of oxen for the winter plowing. Professor Tofts of the University of Manchester puts it like this:"

To plough once in the Winter
sowing and again in lent
Sowing with as many oxen
Sowing with as many oxen
As he shall have yoked in the plough
Oh yeah, oh yeah
As he shall have yoked in the plough
oh yeah yeah
oh yeah
oh yeah


----------



## Dhaller

Lately I have rediscovered Cesaria Evora (my 5 year old daughter's current favorite singer, so we've been listening to my old CDs).

This moment, playing Sodade, 




DH


----------



## eagle2250

At Oh-Dark-Thirty this AM Brenda Lee showed up in the Eagle's crib singing "Sweet Nothins" from the 20th Century Master's Millennium Collection...cute lyrics. :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## Howard

Just Love Me Down- Freddie Jackson


----------



## Shaver

All my heroes from Hollywood
Put Tony Montanas all in my hood
This rap sh*t came from New York City
My momma came from Mississippi
Print my racks in D. C
Cheese steaks when I'm out in Philly

Made in the U.S.A.


----------



## eagle2250

Talk about an early morning wake up call, this AM Country Joe and The Fish came to call, singing "Who Am I," from their Country Joe and The Fish album. :crazy:


----------



## Howard

BB And Q Band- On The Beat


----------



## eagle2250

Today's listening entertainment comes from Tanya Tucker, singing "Delta Dawn," from Tanya Tucker's 20 Greatest Hits.


----------



## Howard

Ritchie Family- American Generation


----------



## eagle2250

Today Loretta Lynn and Conway Twitty are teaming up to sing, "Louisiana Woman, Mississippi Man," from Loretta Lynn's All time Greatest Hits album.


----------



## Howard

Dizzy Man's Band- Jumbo


----------



## eagle2250

This morning Mary Hopkin's is singing "Knock Knock; Who's There."


----------



## Howard

Jesse Green- Nice And Slow


----------



## eagle2250

This AM Linda Ronstadt's come to visit, singing "Different Drum" from her Greatest Hits Album.


----------



## Howard

Disco Tex- Hey There Little Firefly


----------



## eagle2250

Today's it's Hank Williams Jr. singing "Family Tradition," from his 35 Biggest Hits album. It's good being a country boy!


----------



## FLMike

So tell me Hank, whyyyyyy do you drink?


----------



## Howard

Azoto- Anytime Or Place


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Willie Nelson singing "On The Road Again, " from his 16 Biggest Hits album. How appropriate as we saddle up and head off for Fort Myers, FL to visit friends!


----------



## Howard

Bandolero- Paris Latino


----------



## ran23

I just watched Evening, with Claire Danes signing 'Time After Time' good job. Rod Stewart is covering that now.


----------



## Odradek




----------



## Multnomah

My favorite covers of Dylan's 'One too Many Mornings' by the Band. (Ignore the cover art)


----------



## Howard

Cerrone- Give Me Love


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to gospel music. Presently Ann Williams is singing "Tell Me The Old, Old Story," a somewhat different rendition than we sing in church on Sunday mornings.


----------



## Multnomah

Suits arent the only good things from Italy;


----------



## eagle2250

This morning has come to entertain, singing "Blue Moon," from his For Your Precious Love Album.


----------



## Howard

Stylistics- Hey Girl, Come And Get It


----------



## wacolo




----------



## Shaver

The most astonishingly wonderful comeback single in the history of popular music.

Ave Maria!


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon we are joined by the voice of Elizabeth Mitchell singing, "you Are My Sunshine!" Who in the h*ll is Elizabeth Mitchell? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

Master G- Pajaro Loco


----------



## eagle2250

This morning Roy Orbison joins us, singing "Blue Bayou," from his Ultimate Collection of Roy Orbison.


----------



## Patrick06790

Reigning Sound
The Greenhornes


----------



## Howard

Dooley Silverspoon- Let Me Be Your Number 1


----------



## eagle2250

Wakin up to a downpour, this morning we are listening to Rhythm of The Rain, sung by The Cascades, from their Rhythm of The Rain Album.


----------



## Howard

Issac Hayes- Don't Let Go


----------



## cortman

Gregory Alan Isakov - _Time Will Tell_.


----------



## Howard

Carrie Lucas- I Gotta Keep Dancing


----------



## Multnomah

Samba pati...


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings tune comes from The Searchers, singing "Sweets For My Sweet," to be found on their Meet The Searchers Album.


----------



## Multnomah

eagle2250 said:


> This mornings tune comes from The Searchers, singing "Sweets For My Sweet," to be found on their Meet The Searchers Album.


 do you play that on an antique turntable ?


----------



## 127.72 MHz

eagle2250 said:


> This mornings tune comes from The Searchers, singing "Sweets For My Sweet," to be found on their Meet The Searchers Album.


A good sound.
1963, I believe.
I was two and my father was stationed at the Naval Air Station Whidbey Island Washington.


----------



## eagle2250

Multnomah said:


> do you play that on an antique turntable ?


Actually, this AM it was on my iphone.


----------



## Howard

I am listening to The Salsoul Orchestra- Good For The Soul


----------



## eagle2250

The Crickets are visiting this AM, with Buddy Holly singing "Maybe Baby," from the Buddy Holly Greatest Hits album.


----------



## Howard

Giorgio Moroder- Disco Circus


----------



## Multnomah

Sugarcane Harris,,, 'Crying' with Harvey Mandel, and Larry Taylor led by John Mayall


----------



## eagle2250

Thinking of Theoretical Physicist, the great Stephen Hawking's passing, listening to the Bare Naked Ladies singing "The Big Bang," theme song for the TV series. May Stephen Hawking rest in peace.


----------



## Howard

Kelly Marie- Make Love To Me


----------



## eagle2250

This AM, from The Best of Don McLean, we are listening to "American Pie!" Kinda takes me back to my college days.


----------



## Howard

LTG Exchange- Corazon


----------



## Howard

Quartz- Beyond The Clouds


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to the Essential Ronnie Milsap, singing "Pure Love" and "Daydreams About Night Things!"


----------



## Howard

Con Funk Shun- Fun


----------



## snakeroot

"Hey Jude" Wilson Pickett (feat. Duane Allman)


----------



## Patrick06790

The Greenhornes.


----------



## Howard

Stomp!- Brothers Johnson


----------



## eagle2250

In the spirit of the Day, we are listening to Hymns by Anthem Lights. Presently playing, "Good, Good Father." :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## Howard

Jimmy Ruffin- Hold On To My Love


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to the late, great Mel Tillis presently singing, "Cocoa Cola Cowboy!" Heehaw!!


----------



## eagle2250

The Oak Ridge Boys are visiting this morning, singing "Elvira" from their The Oak Ridge Boys Definitive Collection. :amazing:


----------



## Howard

Salsoul Orchestra- Magic Bird Of Fire


----------



## eagle2250

This AM the music comes from Pam Tillis's Greatest Hits, as she sings "Land of The Living." :beer:


----------



## Howard

Modern Romance- Everybody Salsa


----------



## eagle2250

Trisha Yearwood is entertaining us with "She's In Love With The Boy!" :happy:


----------



## Howard

Musique- Summer Love


----------



## Shaver

There are 4 things that Americans agree on:

1. Mom.

2. Apple Pie.

3. Action.

4. Tom Petty.

*Freeeeee Fallin'*

"I wanna glide down over Mulholland
I wanna write her name in the sky
I wanna free fall out into nothin'
Gonna leave this world for awhile"


----------



## FLMike

^Gainesville, Florida’s own! I made some good memories to that song back in the day.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are being entertained by The Fifth Dimension, singing "Up, Up and Away" from their Master Hits album.


----------



## Shaver

FLMike said:


> ^Gainesville, Florida's own! I made some good memories to that song back in the day.


Listening to the throb and tilt of this rockin' good number I can barely prevent my fingers from clutching at thin air reaching for the chord changes!

"I felt so good like anything was possible
I hit cruise control and rubbed my eyes.......

I rolled on as the sky grew dark
I put the pedal down to make some time
There's something good waitin' down this road
I'm pickin' up whatever's mine"


----------



## Howard

Soccer- Dancing Game


----------



## eagle2250

Today's entertainment comes from the late, great George Jone's, singing "The One I Loved Back Then," from his Super Hits album. :amazing:


----------



## 127.72 MHz

eagle2250 said:


> This morning we are being entertained by The Fifth Dimension, singing "Up, Up and Away" from their Master Hits album.


You have a few years on me but I remember this song vividly. 1967 or 68 I believe.

Funny how music can take you back instantly. I can almost feel those times even though I was just a kid,....


----------



## eagle2250

^^
As you suggest, my friend, I think it is nostalgia that drives many of my music choices these days. This morning I'm listening to Linda Rondstadt singing "Different Drum" from one of her Greatest Hit's collections. Thank gawd for Apple's itunes!


----------



## Shaver

127.72 MHz said:


> You have a few years on me but I remember this song vividly. 1967 or 68 I believe.
> 
> Funny how music can take you back instantly. I can almost feel those times even though I was just a kid,....


The power of music to transport us to the past is vast and beneficial. Studies indicate that if the elderly are exposed to musical stimuli that they appreciated in their youth then they become reinvigorated.

Which reminds me - I intend to get down the front and pogo to the Exploited when they play Manchester next month. All together now! 'Sex and violence; sex and violence'


----------



## Patrick06790

I'm in a Kurt Vile mood this morning, as I wake up in preparation for covering the opening day of inland fishing in Connecticut. Strictly amateur hour.


----------



## Howard

Vivien Vee- Give Me A Break


----------



## eagle2250

This morning's entertainment comes from The Rolling Stones, singing "Painted Black," from their Hot Rock album: 1964 to 1971. Brings back memories.


----------



## Howard

EWF- Boogie Wonderland


----------



## eagle2250

Simon and Garfunkel came visiting this morning, singing "The Sound of Silence," from the Best of Simon and Gafunkel album.


----------



## Howard

Kool And The Gang- Jungle Boogie


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening Little Richard singing "Tutti-Frutti" and "Keep A Knockin," from his Little Rchard's Very Best album. Really gets the blood pumping!


----------



## Shaver

eagle2250 said:


> This morning we are listening Little Richard singing "Tutti-Frutti" and "Keep A Knockin," from his Little Rchard's Very Best album. Really gets the blood pumping!


A timely reminder that I must obtain a decent 'Best of' the Bronze Liberace to replace my vinyl.

Excuse me I'm away to visit Amazon.

A-***-bop-a-loo-bop-a-***-bam-boom!


----------



## Howard

Bonnie Pointer- Heaven Must've Sent You


----------



## Howard

South Shore Commission- Free Man


----------



## eagle2250

Things are hopping this morning. The Charlie Daniel's Band has come to entertain, singing "The Devil Went Down To Georgia!"


----------



## Howard

Rolling Stones- Miss You


----------



## Howard

Anita Ward- Ring My Bell


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon Kenny Chesney is singing "I Go Back," from his Live In No Shoes Nation!


----------



## Howard

Brooklyn Express- Love Is A Message


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> This afternoon Kenny Chesney is singing "I Go Back," from his Live In No Shoes Nation!


Timely. He put on a great show last night here in Tampa!


----------



## ran23

Local theatre had a great 'spotlight' on Tina Turner and Janis Joplin. Janis was a bit before my time (Class of 72). but Tina and a great 5 piece band rocked the house.


----------



## Howard

Silver Convention- Fly Robin Fly


----------



## eagle2250

This AM's entertainment is coming from Buddy Holly and The Crickets, singing "Maybe Baby!" (I think.)


----------



## Howard

Paradise Jahnheen- Over The rainbow


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are listening to The Oak Ridge Boys, singing "Touch A Hand, Make A Friend," from their Definitive Collection Album.


----------



## Howard

Lightning- Disco Symphony


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to ABBA. They are presently singing "Does Your Mother Know," from ABBA Gold-Greatest Hits!


----------



## Howard

Celi Bee- Fly Me On The Wings Of Love


----------



## Shaver

Your Uncle Shaver is an old-time ambassador of sweet talking, night walking games and I'm known in the darkest clubs for pushing ahead of the dames.

Today I am enjoying myself in a dank bunker which is hosting a Doom Metal festival. Rifftastic!

Oak:



Space Witch:



Green Lung:


----------



## Howard

Ritchie Family- Quiet Village


----------



## Howard

Charo- Move A Little Bit Closer


----------



## derum

Revisiting the Moldy Peaches from 2001. Still makes me smile.


----------



## Howard

Madleen Kane- Forbidden Love


----------



## eagle2250

Today's entertainment is being provided by Brad Paisley, singing "American Saturday Night." :amazing:


----------



## Howard

Lakeside- Fantastic Voyage


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to the Cascades, singing "Rhythm of The Rain!"


----------



## Howard

Revanche - Revenge


----------



## eagle2250

^^Great choice with which to start the day!


----------



## Howard

Tavares- Don't Take Away The Music


----------



## derum

Howard said:


> Tavares- Don't Take Away The Music


Very underrated group. Saw them on tour with the Temptations and The Four Tops in 2012: great night!
Now listening to I can't help myself, The Four Tops.


----------



## Howard

GQ- Standing Ovation


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon we're listening to Tracy Lawrence singing "If The World Had Q Front Porch," from his Greatest Hits Evolution album.


----------



## derum

^^^ Reminds me of her other famous war time tune. We are still awaiting those Bluebirds!!!

Virginia Plain - Roxy Music


----------



## Howard

Festival- Rainbow High


----------



## Clintotron

Alice In Chains - Black Gives Way To Blue
When the Sun Rose Again is one of the heaviest acoustic songs I’ve ever heard (plus a lightly fuzzed electric solo in the mix).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we're listening to The Oak Ridge Boy's singing, "Thank God For Kids!" Seemed appropriate for Mother's day.


----------



## wacolo

Tod Hackett said:


> Please do join me in raising your voices in song to this happy little tune from grad school days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Social Distortion - "Ball and Chain"


Caught SD a few years ago when they came through town. They still sounded great.

I have been digging Warpaint lately


----------



## Howard

Salsoul Orchestra- Ease On Down The Road


----------



## FLMike

Tod Hackett said:


> Shaking it with Sugaree on a lazy, already Summer's Sunday afternoon...


One of Garcia's gems. The great thing about that song is I don't think I've ever heard it performed the same way twice.


----------



## eagle2250

Presently listening to Creedence Clearwater Revival, singing "Have You Ever Seen The Rain" from their 20 Greatest Hits album.


----------



## derum

Waterloo Sunset: The Kinks


----------



## Howard

Gloria Gaynor- I Will Survive


----------



## derum

Grace Jones: La Vie en Rose


----------



## Howard

Andy Gibb- Shadow Dancing


----------



## my19

Just heard 'Drag City' by Jan and Dean. Not quite up to the standards of 'Surf City,' but a nice look back.


----------



## Howard

Kool And The Gang- Get Down On It


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we're listening to Tim McGraw, singing "It's The Cowboy In Me," from his Number 1 Hits Album. :amazing:


----------



## derum

Steppenwolf: Born to be wild

Hard to believe that this is now 50 years old.


----------



## Cassadine

I feel out of place but... 
John Horner--Pax De Deux.


----------



## eagle2250

Trisha Yearwood is visiting this AM, singing "Walk Away Joe!" from her Songbook: A Collection of Hits.


----------



## derum

The Three Degrees: Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Howard

Bazuka- Dynomite


----------



## Cassadine

Chi-Lites-- Oh Girl


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are enjoying listening to Faith Hill, singing "Mississippi Girl" from her The Hits Album.


----------



## derum

In honour of the wedding of the day;
Queen Bitch: David Bowie


----------



## Howard

Erotic Drum Band- Dance In Your Pants


----------



## eagle2250

This morning Frank Sinatra came to visit, singing "I Did It My Way," from his Nothing But The Best Album.


----------



## Howard

Jacksons- Enjoy Yourself


----------



## derum

Mungo Jerry: You dont have to be in the army to fight in the war.


----------



## Howard

Giorgio Moroder- Disco Circus


----------



## eagle2250

This AM's music is provided by Frankie Valli and The Four Seasons, singing "Can't Take My Eyes Off of You," from their Very Best of Frankie Valli and The Four Seasons! Oh, oh, oh...now they are singing, "Sherry" and "Walk Like A Man."


----------



## derum

Steve Forbert: Romeo’s tune


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## TMMKC

Kings of Convenience


----------



## my19

The Byrds -- Chimes of Freedom


----------



## Shaver

I am very giddy! A chance passing of a back street public house and a sign caught my attention - one of the first, and finest, American hard-core bands is playing this little boozer in a few weeks. I was originally exposed to MDC when they supporting the Dead Kennedy's back in 1981 and adore their singular roar.

All together now:

'There seems to be a problem
The people won't behave
They seem to fear our power less
Than what's beyond the grave'


----------



## derum

Isaac Hayes: Live at the Sahara Tahoe


----------



## Howard

Un- Disco Power


----------



## derum

The Rolling Stones: Big Hits (High Tide and Green Grass)

Stunning Compilation.


----------



## Howard

Edwin Starr- Contact


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon Randy Travis is entertaining us with "For Ever and Ever," from The Ultimate Hits of Randy Travis.


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> This afternoon Randy Travis is entertaining us with "For Ever and Ever," from The Ultimate Hits of Randy Travis.


Amen


----------



## Dannyboy005

/\ /\ That brought a smile to my face. 

Listening to Pink Floyd's The Division Bell. Great stuff.


----------



## Clintotron

eagle2250 said:


> This afternoon Randy Travis is entertaining us with "For Ever and Ever," from The Ultimate Hits of Randy Travis.


Mr. Travis would borrow my wife's great aunt's Caddy when he'd travel to Baton Rouge. Thankfully, no damage was ever incurred. It's difficult to maintain a socially accepted lifestyle when fame is involved. I'm glad to report he was never anything more than a responsible gentleman in those times.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard

Donna Summer- Summer Fever


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Susan Boyle, singing "How Great Thou Art!" The lady has a hauntingly beautiful voice.


----------



## derum

Nine by nine: John Dummer and the famous music band


----------



## Shaver

Since I quit smoking I have an increased capacity for participation in the front row of punk rock concerts:


----------



## FLMike

^Punk’s not dead I know!

Ahh, memories of my teenage skate punk phase.....


----------



## Shaver

FLMike said:


> ^Punk's not dead I know!
> 
> Ahh, memories of my teenage skate punk phase.....


They played it - Punk's not dead and that's that!

'Someone told me that Punk is dead
Who was it? A Mod or Ted?
Don't like the music, don't like the words
You can all ****.......'

Well let's not get into the rest of that lyric right now.


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are greeted by Dirks Bently, singing "What Was I Thinkin!" He really gets one's toes tappin with this tune.


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> This AM we are greeted by Dirks Bently, singing "What Was I Thinkin!" He really gets one's toes tappin with this tune.


That's a toe tapper alright.


----------



## derum

The Specials: A message to you, Rudy

(Thanks to @ David J. Cooper for reminding me!)


----------



## Shaver

derum said:


> The Specials: A message to you, Rudy
> 
> (Thanks to @ David J. Cooper for reminding me!)


I thoroughly enjoyed the Specials back in the day - saw them live in concert.

The delicious thrill of their zietgeist surfing social commentary 'Ghost Town' riding high in the charts as our UK cities burned in a summer of rioting is still capable of sending a nostalgic shiver down my back when I recall it.


----------



## Howard

KC And The Sunshine Band- I'm Your Boogieman


----------



## Howard

Blackbyrds- Walking In Rhythm


----------



## eagle2250

This AM I seem to be getting a day ahead of myself, as I sit here listening to Alan Jackson singing "Amazing Grace," from his Precious Memories Collection. :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## derum

David Bowie: Diamond Dogs


----------



## Shaver

There is a battle which occurs in my mind (several battles actually but let's not get into that right now) with the forces of Aladdin Sane on the one side and the troops of Diamond Dogs on the other. Which is the better album? This eternal struggle shall never be resolved.

'This ain't rock 'n' roll - this is genocide!'

BTW: amongst the various discards from the Nineteen Eighty Floorshow is this sublime, and little known, version of Candidate, a version that plays my (admittedly limited) range of emotions like a harp and squeezes my black heart until I holler 'uncle!'

"I make it a thing, to glance in window panes and look pleased with myself
Yeah, and pretend I'm walking home"


----------



## Shaver

Now, my memory is not what it once was - the old noggin fair rattles with the accumulated knowledge and experience of my mis-spent life - however, I am presently unable to recall the mighty Black Sabbath being mentioned in this thread. I hold myself personally responsible for this oversight and I will do penance to the gods of heavy metal anon.

Can I choose just one track from the magnificent panoply available? Of course I can. Several bands have eked out their entire careers on the back of the riffing which chugs away throughout this song.

'Let them have their little toys
Matchbox cars and mortgaged joys
Exciting in their plastic ways
Frozen food in a concrete maze'


----------



## Howard

Turn The Beat Around- Vicki Sue Robinson


----------



## Shaver

50 years old, originally released May '68, a bona fide masterpiece: At Folsom Prison.

'Hello. I'm Johnny Cash.'

An earlier review of this album by yours truly from 2013, page 27 of this thread:

This *IS* rebel music. If you don't like Johnny Cash then you've (probably) never lived an exciting life.

This album fair fizzes with nervous energy, thrashing to and fro seeking a conduit. Cash owns the hall, the audience (murderers, rapists, armed robbers) are in awe.

_'Cocaine Blues'_ - thunders along, spiteful venomous and witty. A premonition of punk rock.

_'25 Minutes to Go'_ - gallows humour that is actually about the gallows. Wonderful.

_'Flushed from the Bathroom of Your Heart'_ - more cynical humour delivered with gusto in a rip-roarin' style.

_'The Legend of John Henry's Hammer'_ - truly superb. A well crafted operetta and undoubtedly one of Cash' finest self-penned recordings.

This album is absolutely golden and will withstand much repeated listening. If you don't already own it - buy it!


----------



## eagle2250

This overcast Sunday morning, feeling just a bit melancholy listening to The Oak Ridge Boys singing "The Old Country Church!"


----------



## derum

The Wallflowers: Bringing down the Horse.


----------



## Shaver

Many point to 'Hurt' as being the highlight of American IV and whilst it is a remarkably powerful cover version, still, deprived of the accompanying video it loses a little of its piquant poignancy. For my part, I favour When the Man Comes Around which, as one of the last songs Cash ever wrote, shows that his talent not only remained undiminished but had blossomed with his advancing years - the Apocalyptic themes are representative of his most mature lyrics.

Come and see:

'Voices callin', voices cryin'
Some are born and some are dyin'
It's alpha and omega's kingdom come
And the whirlwind is in the thorn tree
The virgins are all trimming their wicks
The whirlwind is in the thorn trees
It's hard for thee to kick against the prick'


----------



## Howard

Mike Mareen- Love Spy


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to late, great Merle Haggard, singing The Workin Man's Blues!" Oh wait...it's a holiday? LOL.


----------



## derum

George Michael: Listen without prejudice Vol. 1


----------



## Howard

Four Seasons- Who Loves You?


----------



## eagle2250

Diana Ross & The Supremes, from their #1's Album are singing "I Hear A Symphony!"


----------



## derum

Amy Winehouse: Back to black


----------



## Howard

Melba Moore- You Stepped Into My Life


----------



## eagle2250

Martina McBride came to visit singing "My Baby Loves Me," from her Greatest Hits Album.


----------



## derum

Jay and the Techniques: Apples, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie


----------



## derum

Robert Palmer: The Very Best Of.

He made some fantastic music. (And one rather good video........)


----------



## Howard

Donna Summer- Spring Affair


----------



## Cassadine

Antonín Dvořák. Some of his "Legends" blessed my ears. I also listened to Kiss "Alive!".


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings musical interlude is provided by Frank and daughter Nancy Sinatra, singing "Somethin Stupid!"


----------



## Howard

Ralph Carter- Extra Extra


----------



## derum

Northern Soul: The soundtrack.
(From the movie, great songs that went more or less unnoticed by the mainstream)


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are listening to Martha and The Vandella's, singing "Nowhere To Run," from The Ultimate Collection album.


----------



## derum

Third World: Now that we’ve found love.
One of the few covers that sound better than the original. (IMO)


----------



## Howard

USA European Connection- Love's Coming, Baby Love


----------



## derum

Bizet’s Carmen: Domingo, Cotrubas, and the LSO


----------



## Howard

Kat Mandu- I Wanna Dance


----------



## Shaver

Picture the scene - it is 1985, out of the barren glossy wasteland of _*shudder*_ 'Hair Metal' and the sterile commercial arena of _*ugh*_ MTV friendly dross (yes, David Lee Roth, you do well to hang your head in shame) emerged the young firebrands armed with vicious riffs and no ambition beyond playing the music that they wanted to hear - which was, as it turned out, the music that many metal fans wanted to hear.

From those early big 4 releases (Fistful of Metal, Killing Is My Business, Show No Mercy, Kill 'Em All) I always favoured Megadeth and rather fancy that it remains, even with the benefits of hindsight, far and away the most accomplished achievement from this set.

"I am a sniper - always hit the mark
Paid assassin - working after dark
Looking through the night - using infra-red
My target on you - aimed at your head

Don't you know that killing is my business... and business is good!"


----------



## Howard

Cerrone- Je Suis Music


----------



## derum

Supertramp: Breakfast in America


----------



## eagle2250

Todays musical interlude is provided by John Michael Montgomery, singing "Be My Baby Tonight," from The Very Best of John Michael Montgomery album!


----------



## Howard

Hazell Dean- Searching


----------



## eagle2250

Petula Clark stopped by this AM, singing "Downtown," from her Ultimate Petula Clark album.


----------



## derum

Chris Rea: Still so far to go......... the best of


----------



## eagle2250

Today's entertainment comes from Bon Jovi, singing "Livin' On A Prayer," from his Ultimate Hits Collection.


----------



## derum

Paul McCartney and Wings: Band on the run.


----------



## Howard

Diana Ross- Upside Down


----------



## Howard

D.C. Larue- Cathedrals


----------



## FLMike

Spafford - A Taste of Fall 2017


----------



## derum

Shakatak: Night Birds


----------



## Howard

Sassy- Disco 77'


----------



## derum

Pulp: Different Class


----------



## Patrick06790

The War on Drugs and/or Kurt Vile. Good morning music.


----------



## derum

Sash: Adelante


----------



## FLMike

Sturgill Simpson - The Promise


----------



## Shaver

Shaver said:


> Picture the scene - it is 1985, out of the barren glossy wasteland of _*shudder*_ 'Hair Metal' and the sterile commercial arena of _*ugh*_ MTV friendly dross (yes, David Lee Roth, you do well to hang your head in shame) emerged the young firebrands armed with vicious riffs and no ambition beyond playing the music that they wanted to hear - which was, as it turned out, the music that many metal fans wanted to hear.
> 
> From those early big 4 releases (Fistful of Metal, Killing Is My Business, Show No Mercy, Kill 'Em All) I always favoured Megadeth and rather fancy that it remains, even with the benefits of hindsight, far and away the most accomplished achievement from this set.
> 
> "I am a sniper - always hit the mark
> Paid assassin - working after dark
> Looking through the night - using infra-red
> My target on you - aimed at your head
> 
> Don't you know that killing is my business... and business is good!"


Returning to a theme - the Big 4 release their second albums. Anthrax's 'Spreading the Disease' is dreary, Metallica's 'Ride the Lightning' confirms that they are but corporate whores, however, Megadeth and Slayer really have something to say.

Megadeth prove the unimaginable to be possible and provide an authentic Thrash Metal anthem.

"What do you mean, "I hurt your feelings"?
I didn't know you had any feelings.
What do you mean, "I ain't kind"?
Just not your kind."






Even more astonishingly, just when you thought you'd heard it all before, Slayer release 'Hell Awaits' piling riff upon riff until critical mass is achieved and thermonuclear fury is unleashed from the Metal atom. An album so heavy that one can barely carry it to the turntable.

'No apparent motive
Just kill and kill again
Survive my brutal thrashing
I'll hunt you till the end'


----------



## wacolo




----------



## eagle2250

This morning B. J. Thomas arrived, singing "Hooked On A Feeling" from his 20 Greatest Hits Album.

Member Lucido you have great taste in music!


----------



## Cassadine

The Who-- cuts off of "Quadrophenia". Many sartorial references, incidentally.


----------



## Shaver

Cassadine said:


> The Who-- cuts off of "Quadrophenia". Many sartorial references, incidentally.


'Zoot suit, white jacket with side vents
Five inches long
I'm out on the street again
And I'm leaping along'.

Great album and a reasonably decent movie.


----------



## Clintotron

Jason Isbell - Southeastern

Cannot recommend this guy enough. Used to lead the Drive-By Truckers. Had the pleasure of seeing him live last month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard

Lime- You're My Magician


----------



## Cassadine

Shaver said:


> 'Zoot suit, white jacket with side vents
> Five inches long
> I'm out on the street again
> And I'm leaping along'.
> 
> Great album and a reasonably decent movie.


Shaver-- I had a sneaking feeling you'd know and like the disc. Movie sure beats Tommy with Elton et. al.

"My jacket's gonna be cut and slim and checked
Maybe a touch of seersucker, with an open neck
I ride a G.S. scooter with my hair cut neat
Wear my wartime coat in the wind and sleet."


----------



## derum

Etta James: At last!


----------



## FLMike

Clintotron said:


> Jason Isbell - Southeastern
> 
> Cannot recommend this guy enough. Used to lead the Drive-By Truckers. Had the pleasure of seeing him live last month.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've seen him and DBT. Both are great.


----------



## eagle2250

As the hours passed this day Dierks Bentley showed up, singing "The Mountain," from his The Mountain album.


----------



## Cassadine

Rainbow-- 'Stargazer" and "Kill the King". Ronnie James Did (RIP)


----------



## Howard

Saturday Night Band- Touch Me On My Hotspot


----------



## ran23

Just watched a local band to a tribute to the Eagles. great work.


----------



## Shaver

"This is a story, a very special story
It's about Brian Jones, one of the Rolling Stones
Where were you when the stars went out?
Where were you when they started to shout?"


----------



## Howard

Andrea True- What's Your Name, What's Your Number?


----------



## derum

R.E.M.: Automatic for the people


----------



## Clintotron

Various covers of The Immigrant Song on YouTube. Not disappointing...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are listening to Paul Anka, singing "Diana," from the Very Best of Paul Anka collection!


----------



## Howard

Salsoul Orchestra- Good For The Soul


----------



## derum

The Pretenders: Greatest hits.


----------



## Clintotron

Ska station in Amazon Music app Summertime, anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250

Today we have Pat Boone entertaining us with "Love letters In The Sand," from his Greatest Hits Album. :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## derum

Eddie and the Hot Rods: Do anything you wanna do


----------



## Howard

Cut Glass- Without Your Love


----------



## Cassadine

Paco De Lucia, Al Di Meola and John McLaughlin - Mediterranian Sun Dance (Live)


----------



## Cassadine

Lucido said:


> From 'Friday Night in San Francisco' ?
> 
> I had to pick my jaw up from the floor after hearing that record for the first time.


Yes. I never get weary of that disc. I've always been stunned by all of them, but together... whew! RIP, Paco


----------



## Howard

Alicia Bridges- I Love The Nightlife


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are blessed with the voice of Kenny Rodgers singing "The Gambler," from his Number 1 Hits album.


----------



## derum

Orchestral Manouevres in the Dark: Architecture and morality.


----------



## Cassadine

Franz Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 30 "Alleluia"


----------



## eagle2250

Jeez Louise, the Beatles came a visiting this AM, singing 'Michelle," from their 1962 to 1966 Hits Album. Truth be known, I think I've got more than a decade on that tune? Hopefully we both qualify as 'oldies but goodies!' LOL.


----------



## Shaver

In Questa Reggia (Act 2, Scene 2, Turandot)

I know of no better version than this one, conducted by Zubin Mehta with breathtaking performances from Sutherland and Pavarotti - the climax to this aria may very well be the greatest achievement of the human race. If you can endure this magnificent 7 minutes without your lower lip trembling, your pulse quickening and your heart rending then I strongly advise that you consult a priest as you may not possess a soul.

*"quel grido e quella morte!"
*
*sniff* excuse me I seem to have something in my eye.


----------



## Shaver

Is this the most bestial, guttural, savage and magnificent guitar riff ever written?

It'd kick the sh*t out of Smoke on the Water, throttle Ace of Spades and castrate Back in Black, bitch-slap Whole Lotta Love and disregard Smells Like Teen Spirit which is, of course, beneath its notice.

_*"The savage mutilation of the human race is set on course"*_


----------



## derum

Tears for Fears: Songs from the big chair.


----------



## Howard

Modern Romance- Everybody Salsa


----------



## derum

Happy Mondays: Pills’n’thrills and bellyaches.


----------



## Shaver

derum said:


> Happy Mondays: Pills'n'thrills and bellyaches.


Bez was, until very recently, my next door neighbour.


----------



## Cassadine

Shaver said:


> Is this the most bestial, guttural, savage and magnificent guitar riff ever written?
> 
> It'd kick the sh*t out of Smoke on the Water, throttle Ace of Spades and castrate Back in Black, bitch-slap Whole Lotta Love and disregard Smells Like Teen Spirit which is, of course, beneath its notice.
> 
> _*"The savage mutilation of the human race is set on course"*_


Sounds like a punk-esque version of Symptom of the Universe. But yes it outdoes those you mentioned. And I think Ritchie Blackmore is stalking you in all his psychotic glory for even alluding to that nitwit Cobain.


----------



## Shaver

Cassadine said:


> Sounds like a punk-esque version of Symptom of the Universe. But yes it outdoes those you mentioned. And I think Ritchie Blackmore is stalking you in all his psychotic glory for even alluding to that nitwit Cobain.


Fuck me backwards!

All of the Leeds bands, attempting to swipe my guitar style, sound checked with Protest & Survive and Symptom of the Universe.

Please accept my grovelling apology for mentioning the corporate incursion of Nirvana.


----------



## Cassadine

Shaver said:


> Fuck me backwards!
> 
> All of the Leeds bands, attempting to swipe my guitar style, sound checked with Protest & Survive and Symptom of the Universe.
> 
> Please accept my grovelling apology for mentioning the corporate incursion of Nirvana.


Apology accepted, Mr. Iommi.


----------



## Shaver

Sl


Cassadine said:


> Apology accepted, Mr. Iommi.


Would you like to hear me sing, play lead guitar, bass guitar, and drums?


----------



## Cassadine

Shaver said:


> Sl
> 
> Would you like to hear me sing, play lead guitar, bass guitar, and drums?


 A nice lead in Harmonic Minor would be cool.


----------



## Shaver

Cassadine said:


> A nice lead in Harmonic Minor would be cool.


I'm afraid that all I have to offer is a total f*cking racket.


----------



## Cassadine

Be Bop Deluxe, "Maid In Heaven" live. Criminally underrated band. Dressed stylishly, as well.


----------



## Howard

Jean Carne- Was That All It Was


----------



## eagle2250

It is Sunday morning and seemed appropriate to be listening to the Oak Ridge Boys singing "This Little Light of Mine," from their Gospel Collection.


----------



## Howard

Gloria Gaynor- Anybody Wanna Party?


----------



## derum

Isaac Hayes: Live at the Sahara Tahoe


----------



## Cassadine

Bob Dylan--"Desire" my favorite album of his.


----------



## Cassadine

Now some Stones--multiple version of Love In Vain.


----------



## Cassadine

Now an insane and rare version of Sister Morphine. Guess I'm in a melancholy mood.


----------



## Cassadine

Boz Scaggs, "Loan Me a Dime" with a stacked house of Muscle Shoals musicians in the background. And Skydog playing sick, sick, sick blues guitar.


----------



## eagle2250

On this bright and sunny morning we are listening to Neil Diamond, singing "Solitary Man," from his All Time Greatest Hits album!


----------



## Howard

Murray Head- One Night In Bangkok


----------



## derum

New Order: Blue Monday.


----------



## eagle2250

How appropriate...this AM we are listening to the iconic Willie Nelson, singing "On The Road Again!" We are off visiting parts North, East and West...and then back again. See y'all sometime towards the end of the month.


----------



## Howard

Commodores- Machine Gun


----------



## derum

Radiohead: OK Computer


----------



## Cassadine

I heard an alleged "country" song on the radio that enraged me. So I came home and listened to Gram Parsons, Allison Krauss, Alan Jackson, Willie Nelson, Clint Black, and Trace Adkins. And a Toby Keith ultra-jingositic anthem to end it all.


----------



## Shaver

Take it away Jacky boy....

"Amis ne comptez plus sur moi
Je crache au ciel encore une fois"


----------



## Shaver

I Vespri Siciliani, Act 4.

From high C down to F-sharp - does life get any better than this?

"Addio! m'attende il cielo!
Addio! mi serba fé!
Io muoio, Io muoio!
e il mortal velo
spoglio pensando, pensando a te."

I fluctuate between my preferred versions and so you may take your pick.

Spinto vocal:





Lyric vocal:


----------



## Shaver

Shaver said:


> I Vespri Siciliani, Act 4.
> 
> From high C down to F-sharp - does life get any better than this?
> 
> "Addio! m'attende il cielo!
> Addio! mi serba fé!
> Io muoio, Io muoio!
> e il mortal velo
> spoglio pensando, pensando a te."
> 
> I fluctuate between my preferred version and so you may take your pick.


For balance - what Callas may have lacked in subtlety she gained in imperious melodrama.

Dramatic Coloratura vocal:





Viva Verdi!


----------



## Howard

Northend- Happy Days


----------



## derum

UB40: Very best of


----------



## Cassadine

Shaver said:


> For balance - what Callas may have lacked in subtlety she gained in imperious melodrama.
> 
> Dramatic Coloratura vocal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viva Verdi!


Italian, or Latin, make words sound so great. Giuseppe Verdi = Jospeh Green!


----------



## Cassadine

The Firm--All The King's Horses


----------



## derum

Sparks: Kimono my house.


----------



## Howard

Lakeside- Fantastic Voyage


----------



## Patrick06790

The Breeders -- All Nerve. Getting a little programmatic here, people. A couple of crunchers, a couple of ballads, a couple of weird ones, and an oddball cover.

Parquet Courts -- Wide Awaaaake! A couple of great Pavementy numbers and a lot of stuff that sounds like the Gang of Four, which was enough the first time around. It may grow on me, the last one took a while.

Parquet Courts, Karen O. and some other guy -- Milano. You know that evil "You might also like this" thing on Amazon? It got me again. Although this has in fact grown on me a bit. The PC stuff anyway. The Karen O., not so much. And lose the feeble jazz sax; an overdubbed afterthought at best.


----------



## Cassadine

Howard said:


> Lakeside- Fantastic Voyage


Haven't heard that in years!


----------



## Cassadine

Correli--Concerti Grossi Opus 6


----------



## Clintotron

The Midnight. Various albums via Amazon Music. Modern music that takes me back to the ‘80s that didn’t exist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard

Stephanie Mills- Sweet Sensation


----------



## derum

Alabama 3: Exile on Coldharbour Lane


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Cocktail hour...Diana Krall, Bill Evans, or Tony Bennett (sometimes with Lady Gaga)
Daytime high energy...Stones (Let It Bleed, Beggar’s Banquet, Exile on Main Street or something early like Out of Our Heads or December’s Children)
Afternoon relaxation...Respighi, Ravel, Prokofiev
Serious listening ... Miles Davis, Beethoven, or the Beatles, or Coltrane.


----------



## Howard

Trans X- Living On Video


----------



## derum

Abbey Road


----------



## FLMike

Dead & Co. - The Eleven


----------



## Howard

Fonda Rae- Over Like A Fat Rat


----------



## Clintotron

LVVRS - Dreams

I'd encourage a listen. The electric guitarist/bassist is a friend of mine and this cover has been receiving high praise.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## derum

Oasis: (What's the story) Morning glory?


----------



## Howard

Pattie Brooks- This Is The House Where Love Died


----------



## derum

The Raveonettes: Chain gang of love


----------



## Clintotron

Julian Bream - Music of Spain: Granados & Albéniz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard

Parliament-Funkadelic- Tear The Roof Off The Mother Sucker


----------



## derum

E.L.O. : Out of the blue


----------



## derum

George Ezra: Wanted on voyage.


----------



## Clintotron

Pantera - Live at Dynamo Open Air 1998
Released this week. ️️️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## roman totale XVII

Half Man Half Biscuit - No-one cares about your creative hub, so get your f*#king hedge cut.


----------



## Howard

Joy- Baby Dance


----------



## derum

The Specials.


----------



## Cassadine

Clintotron said:


> Julian Bream - Music of Spain: Granados & Albéniz
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very nice choice.


----------



## Cassadine

Sadly, I needed to take my lovely daughter to the doctor to have a bug bite inspected, then to the lab to have blood drawn for a Lyme test. Ergo, I let her control the radio. I heard a mishmash of contemporary autotuned-pop. Even the Chinese eatery she chose played the stuff. But it helped her. So I was happy. In my mind, I kept playing The Black Crows and Stones.


----------



## derum

The Rolling Stones: Now!


----------



## Howard

Bionic Boogie- Hot Butterfly


----------



## derum

The KLF: The white room


----------



## Howard

Hollywood Swinging- Kool And The Gang


----------



## Howard

Pilot- Magic


----------



## eagle2250

From the Definitive Chuck Berry Collection, Chuck Berry singing, Back In The USA!" :amazing::happy:


----------



## Clintotron

Alice In Chains- So Far Under (new single)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## derum

Ode to joy (symphony no. 9) LvB


----------



## Howard

Cher- Take Me Home


----------



## eagle2250

Johnny Cash is crooning in our ear, singing "Ring of Fire" from The Essential Johnny Cash album.


----------



## derum

Isaac Hayes: Stormy Monday.


----------



## Howard

Tantra- Hills Of Katmandu


----------



## Patrick06790

Golden Smog -- Frying Pan Eyes


----------



## derum

Duran Duran: Paper Gods
(Not the Duran of your youth.........)


----------



## endag




----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to Toby Keith, singing "How Do You Like Me Now." Sorta makes me want to reach for my "Red Solo Cup!"


----------



## wacolo




----------



## eagle2250

Today Lee Greenwood has come to visit, singing "God Bless The USA!" How appropriate for 4 July 2018. This past Sunday we enjoyed listening to our Pastor singing this Lee Greenwood tune and, in my opinion, actually doing a more impressive job of it, than does Greenwood himself.


----------



## derum

Dusty Springfield: Dusty sings Bacharach.


----------



## Clintotron

eagle2250 said:


> Today Lee Greenwood has come to visit, singing "God Bless The USA!" How appropriate for 4 July 2018. This past Sunday we enjoyed listening to our Pastor singing this Lee Greenwood tune and, in my opinion, actually doing a more impressive job of it, than does Greenwood himself.


I wish they'd re-record the music and use the existing vocals. The sound quality of the music is awful. One of my favorite songs and it nearly moves me to tears every time I hear it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard

Tuxedo Junction- Chattanooga Choo Choo


----------



## derum

Edward Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance March No.1


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's The Everly Brothers, singing "Bird Dog," from their Everly Brother's Best album.


----------



## derum

The cream of Steve Harley and Cockney Rebel.


----------



## Howard

Vicki Sue Robinson- Turn The Beat Around


----------



## Shaver

The Clash - profound and yobbish in equal measure.

This is England, this knife of Sheffield steel. This is England. This is how we feel. This is England - what we're supposed to die for. This is England.


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are listening to Dion, singing "The Wanderer" from The Best of Dion album. ..earlier it was his hit "Run Around Sue!"


----------



## Howard

Ashantis- Disco Play


----------



## derum

Sylvester: You make me feel (mighty real).
The subject of an academic symposia. Not bad for a drag queen who was just trying to get on the radio.


----------



## eagle2250

Smokey Robinson and The Miracles are singing "I Second That Emotion," from The 20th Century Master's Collection.


----------



## Howard

Cher- Hell on Wheels


----------



## derum

The Kinks: Something else by the Kinks


----------



## eagle2250

Today Toby Keith is entertaining us with "I Love This Bar," from his 35 Biggest Hits album.


----------



## Howard

Herb Alpert- Rise!


----------



## derum

Saturday Night Fever: The Album


----------



## Howard

I Always Love My Mama -Intruders


----------



## derum

Three Lions.
(On repeat).


----------



## eagle2250

Toby Keith has returned today, singing "I Should Have Been A Cowboy" from his 35 Biggest Hits Album.


----------



## Howard

Azul Y *****- No Tengo Tiempo


----------



## derum

David Bowie: Hunky Dory


----------



## derum

George McCrae: Rock your baby.


----------



## Howard

Sylvester- Dance (Disco Heat)


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to Niel Diamond, singing "Forever In Blue Jeans," from his Greatest Hits Album. LOL, good thing this thread is not in the Fashion Forum!


----------



## derum

Tony Christie: Best of

Englands answer to Neil Diamond?


----------



## Howard

Hues Corporation- Rock The Boat


----------



## eagleman

Howard said:


> Hues Corporation- Rock The Boat


One of my favorite songs of the 70's


----------



## Howard

Grey And Hanks- Dancin


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's Toby Keith singing "Red Solo Cup," from his Clancy's Tavern CD! Never has man given so much thought to his relationship with a disposable drinking container.


----------



## Howard

Peter Brown- Dance With Me
KC And The Sunshine Band- Boogie Shoes


----------



## wacolo




----------



## Howard

Pockets- Come Go With Me


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings entertainment is provided by the Vienna Boy's Choir singing, in German, "Now Is The Hour, " from their Angelic Voices album. Sounded incredible, but does anyone speak German?


----------



## Howard

Fatback- I Found Lovin


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we're listening to Kenny Loggin's singing "Highway To The Danger Zone," from his Yesterday, Today and Tomorrow album! :amazing:


----------



## Howard

I'm So Excited- Pointer Sisters


----------



## eagle2250

This Sunday morning we are listening to The Oak Ridge Boys, singing "Amazing Grace," at the 2012 Republican National Convention, with convention delegates singing back-up! Inspiring describes the experience.


----------



## Howard

Rock With You- Michael Jackson


----------



## Howard

Don Ray- Got To Have Loving


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon we are listening to the Statler Brothers, singing Do You Remember These," from The Statler Bros. Definitive Collection Album.


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings music is provided by Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band, singing "Against The Wind!"


----------



## Howard

Rick James- You And I


----------



## eagle2250

Today's entertainment is provided by Creedence Clearwater Revivai, Proud Mary, from their 20 Greatest Hits album.


----------



## eagle2250

Toby Keith has returned this AM, singing "I'm Just Talkin' About Tonight," from his 35 Biggest Hits album!


----------



## Howard

Yvonne Elliman- If I Can't Have You


----------



## Patrick06790

These guys got no money for weed


----------



## Howard

Double Dutch Bus- Frankie Smith


----------



## wacolo




----------



## Howard

Skyy- Here's To You


----------



## eagle2250

This AM ZZ Top is singing "Sharp Dresses Man," from their Greatest Hits Album. :happy:


----------



## Howard

Peaches & Herb- Shake Your Groove Thing


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Claude Debussy...Suite Bergamesque. Accompaniment is martinis, 3:1 Botanivore and Dolin. I realize I am tip toeing into the territory of another forum, but I find that Music and accompanying potables are inextricably linked. Cheers.


----------



## Howard

KC And The Sunshine Band- Boogie Shoes


----------



## eagle2250

The lovely Nicole Kidman has loaned us the talented Keith Urban, to sing "But For The Grace of God," from his Greatest Hits album. :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## Howard

Whispers- And The Beat Goes On


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Not listening to it now because it’s not out yet but excited that on 9/14 Barnes & Noble releases an album of Tony Bennett and Diana Krall. Should be great. Putting on some Tony Bennett and Bill Charlap.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Jo Dee Messina, singing "I'm Alright," from her Greatest Hits album! :happy:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Started the day with some Vampire Weekend.


----------



## Howard

Junior- Too Late


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to the Everly Brother's singing "Bird Dog," from The Very Best of The Everly Brother's CD!


----------



## my19

A battle of the bands this morning: The Bobby Fuller Four and the Clash each performing "I Fought the Law (and the Law Won)". Great song and two great performances.


----------



## eagle2250

my19 said:


> A battle of the bands this morning: The Bobby Fuller Four and the Clash each performing "I Fought the Law (and the Law Won)". Great song and two great performances.


But other than "the Law won," who won? LOL.


----------



## eagle2250

Billy Joel came to visit this AM, singing "We Didn't Start The Fire," from his Essential Billy Joel album.


----------



## Howard

Hold The Line- Toto


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to something a bit different...Hootie and The Blowfish, singing "Hold My Hand." Paraphrasing Cormac McCarthy..."This is no music for old men!" :crazy:


----------



## eagle2250

This morning the band Mercy Me came to visit, singing "I Can Only Imagine!" Great song, featuring heartfelt lyrics.


----------



## Howard

Give Me The Night- George Benson


----------



## eagle2250

Toby Kieth is tickling our ears this morning, singing "I Need To Hear A Country Song," from his Clancy's Tavern CD.


----------



## Clintotron

A mix of Aaron Copland and William Grant Still


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard

Nu Shooz- Point Of No Return


----------



## wacolo




----------



## Howard

Shalamar- This Is For The Lover In You


----------



## eagle2250

This morning The Beach Boy's came visiting, singing "Be True To Your School"...the perfect tune for the first day of the Grand kids return to high school!


----------



## Howard

EWF- Let's Groove


----------



## eagle2250

This mrning the late, gerat Elvis is crooning in our ears, singing "If I Can Dream" from his Complete 1968 Comeback Special album! :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## Howard

Luniz- I've Got 5 On It


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to new country singer Jay Allen singing a song he wrote for his mother, an alzheimers patient, "Blank Stares." A very touching tribute to Allen's mother!


----------



## my19

Today is Aretha day. "R-E-S-P-E-C-T" still knocks me out 50 years later.


----------



## Howard

Boogie Wonderland- EWF


----------



## wacolo




----------



## eagle2250

From his 35 Biggest Hits, Hank Williams, jr. sings "Family Tradition!" Jeez Louise, I must be country at my core? LOL.


----------



## Howard

Barry White- Honey Please, Can't You See?


----------



## charphar

Melancholy Piano, a playlist on Apple Music:


----------



## Howard

Foreigner- Feels Like The First Time


----------



## wacolo




----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon Burt Bacharach has come a-singing, "I Say A Little Prayer" from his 20th Century Master's Millennium Collection.


----------



## Howard

Four Tops -Sugar Pie Honey Bunch


----------



## eagle2250

Carole King came a visiting earlier this morning, singing "You've Got A Friend" from her Tapestry Album and presently singing "I Feel The Earth Move," from the same album!


----------



## Howard

Marvin Gaye- Let's Get It On


----------



## Howard

Albert King- I'll Play The Blues For You


----------



## eagle2250

Brooks and Dunn came a visiting, singing Boot Scootin' Boogie, from Brooks and Dunns Greatest Hits Collection.


----------



## Clintotron

I discovered Charley Crockett last week by chance-the BandsInTown app suggested him, as he was in Fort Collins, CO (45 minutes drive from Cheyenne). Barely a full song's listen, I decided to go an hour before the show. I made it in time. Best show I've seen in quite some time. I listened to his music all the way there and back (streaming through the rental car). I can't get enough. I even got to meet him after the show.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250

^^I enjoyed the video /music you linked to and prior to this date was not aware Charlie Crockett existed. However, having the chance to enjoy his Jamestown Ferry rendition, I am convinced he deserves a much closer look. Thanks for sharing this with us, Clintotron!


----------



## Howard

Barry White- Never Gonna Give You Up


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Toby Keith singing "Courtesy of The Red, White and Blue," from his Unleashed album!


----------



## Howard

Private Dancer- Tina Turner


----------



## eagle2250

Who's that I hear? Why it's Neil Sedaka singing "Calendar Girl," from his Definitive Collection album.


----------



## Howard

Ain't Nobody- Chaka Khan


----------



## eagle2250

A blast fro the past.....Pat Boone came visiting, singing "Love Letters In The Sand," from his Greatest Hits album.


----------



## Howard

Let's Get It On- Marvin Gaye


----------



## Howard

Let's Dance- David Bowie


----------



## eagle2250

Today's entertainment is provided by The Four Tops singing, "Bernadette" from their Essential Hits Collection.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning our musical interlude is provided by Travis Tritt, singing "Here's A Quarter," from his Greatest Hits From The Beginning album! Pretty descriptive of my mood this AM...LOL.


----------



## Howard

I'm In Love- Evelyn Champagne King


----------



## wacolo




----------



## eagle2250

This AM the Beach Boys are visiting, singing "Little Deuce Coupe," fromtheir Greatest Hits album.


----------



## Howard

Saigon Kick- Love Is On The Way


----------



## eagle2250

The Oak Ridge Boy's came visiting, singing some of their Gospel Collection tunes on a Sunday morning. Presently singing, "He Did It All For Me!"


----------



## Howard

Dr.Dre- Still Dre


----------



## wacolo




----------



## gr8w8er

Rainy day Saturday, by the window with my French press ... time to think.Nothing like classic music, by a great composer, played by the masters of a generation.


----------



## Howard

Chaka Khan- Ain't Nobody


----------



## Shaver

Voivod were promoting their new album in Manchester last Saturday evening:



















"Another act of god triggered by satellite
Instant starvation and the world to divide
A new imposter got elected overnight"


----------



## eagle2250

^^Welcome back, my friend. It is good to see you posting again!

This morning Diamond Rio came to visit, singing "Meet Me In The Middle," from their 16 Biggest Hits album.


----------



## roman totale XVII

Shaver said:


> Voivod were promoting their new album in Manchester last Saturday evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Another act of god triggered by satellite
> Instant starvation and the world to divide
> A new imposter got elected overnight"


Sporting a Cardiacs t shirt. A man of good taste.


----------



## Howard

Andy Kim- Baby I Love You


----------



## Shaver

Containing the swoops, whooshes, streaks, nips, stabs, and rolls so typical of the Killer's rip-roaring brand of ivory-tickling.

"Oh, big legged mama
Keep your dresses down"


----------



## ran23

His son, Robbie Dacosta, plays a great guitar locally.


----------



## FLMike

ran23 said:


> His son, Robbie Dacosta, plays a great guitar locally.


Dude, what are you talking about? Robbie Dacosta's dad is named Robbie Dacosta Sr.


----------



## wacolo




----------



## eagle2250

Elvis came a visiting this AM, singing "Moody Blue," from the Essential Elvis Collection album.


----------



## Howard

Marvin Gaye- Too Busy Thinking About My Baby


----------



## ran23

FLMike said:


> Dude, what are you talking about? Robbie Dacosta's dad is named Robbie Dacosta Sr.


That is what I read in the Playbill for Camelot Theatre in Southern Oregon. what? my bad. 'He opened with his Father for Jerry Lee'


----------



## Shaver

When you're rockin' and a rollin' can't hear your momma call.


----------



## Howard

EWF- Serpentine Fire


----------



## wacolo




----------



## wacolo




----------



## Howard

Teddy Pendergrass- Latest, Greatest Inspiration


----------



## derum




----------



## Howard

25 Miles- Edwin Starr


----------



## eagle2250

This morning Alabama walked in through the speakers, singing "Close Enough To Perfection," from their In The Mood: The Love Songs CD.


----------



## peterc

Canadian mono Hard Days Night; German blue Odeon label 1 C 072 Rubber Soul; U.S. WB green label 1A matrix Van Moondance. All sublime.


----------



## Mr Humphries

This, every night....


----------



## Howard

Sly & Family Stone- Keep On Dancing


----------



## wacolo




----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to, the Zac Brown Band singing "Chicken Fried," from their music video of the same title!


----------



## Howard

Kool And The Gang- Take My Heart


----------



## Clintotron

Pink Floyd mix on Amazon Music


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr Humphries




----------



## Howard

Luther Vandross/Cheryl Lynn- If This World Were Mine


----------



## eagle2250

This morning I am being entertained by Kelly Loggins, singing the Top Gun movie soundtrack lead tune, Danger Zone!"


----------



## Howard

Ray Goodman & Brown- Celebrate Our Love


----------



## wacolo

For the run up to Halloween


----------



## Howard

Al Jarreau- Morning


----------



## Howard

Teddy Pendergrass- Latest Greatest Inspiration


----------



## eagle2250

This AM's entertainment is provided by Blake Shelton, singing "All About Tonight, from his Reloaded 20 #1 Hits album.


----------



## Shaver




----------



## Howard

The Dells- Love We Had


----------



## Shaver

Currently boning up for next week's schedule....


----------



## Howard

James Brown- Evil


----------



## endag

Wings - London Town


----------



## Howard

Enchantment- You're All That I Need


----------



## wacolo




----------



## Shaver

"Keep running 'cause it's nightmare time
Every direction leading to the same place
I wonder who chose the colour scheme - it's very nice

Unspeakable!"


----------



## Howard

Michael Henderson- Valentine Love


----------



## Shaver

Obituary:

Anthrax:


----------



## Shaver

lamb of god:


Slayer:


----------



## Howard

Gladys Knight- Best Thing That Ever Happened To Me


----------



## Howard

Billy Preston- Nothing From Nothing


----------



## Shaver

Excess All Areas. The magnificent Albert Hall, hoi polloi free zone.





Michael Monroe:


----------



## Shaver

MC5:


----------



## Howard

Dona Summer- Last Dance


----------



## Clintotron

One of my close friends released a new single moments ago. I'll be jamming this for weeks.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250

Being joined by Alan Greenleaf this AM, playing "Trottin The Turkey," from the Home for The Holidays album (all instrumentals).  Gettin in the mood for food!


----------



## Howard

Funkadelic- Joyful Process


----------



## wacolo




----------



## Howard

Ike's Mood- Issac Hayes


----------



## roman totale XVII

Captain Beefheart & The Magic Band 'Clear Spot'. 
The 'Tragic Band' period notwithstanding, easily the Captain's most accessible album. If 'Too Much Time' was sung by Sam Cooke or Marvin Gaye it would've been a worldwide hit.


----------



## Howard

Stylistics- Stone In Love With You


----------



## wacolo




----------



## Howard

James Brown- Soul Pride


----------



## Patrick06790

The Glands


----------



## Howard

Isley Brothers- Layaway


----------



## Howard

Southern Girl- Maze & Frankie Beverly


----------



## Shaver

"Petit toujours
Grand le reste du
Temps fais pas pour moi"


----------



## Howard

Raydio- For Those Who Like To Groove


----------



## Shaver

I close my eyes. 
Oh God I think I'm falling -
Out of the sky. I close my eyes...
Heaven help me!


----------



## Shaver

"He will wipe away every tear from their eyes
And death shall be no more
Neither shall there be mourning, nor crying, nor pain anymore
For these things will have passed away"


----------



## Howard

Pablo Cruise- What Cha' Gonna Do?


----------



## nevr18

The Fall - 50,000 Fall Fans Can't Be Wrong.

Its a great introduction compilation to the band. Two discs of songs spanning a great deal of their discography. From when the band sound like a car crash in the late 70s to a more polished version later on. Great Stuff!


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Trisha Yearwood's Greatest Hits Album. Presently playing "She's In Love With The Boy!"


----------



## Howard

Word Up!- Cameo


----------



## roman totale XVII

Poor Pete. Rest in peace mate


----------



## Shaver

_"Maybe tomorrow, I'll want to settle down,
Until tomorrow, the whole world is my home."_


----------



## Howard

Cameo-Back And Forth


----------



## peterc

The new Japanese SACD stereo version of The Rolling Stones Beggars Banquet.


----------



## Howard

Ohio Players - Fire


----------



## eagle2250

This morning Dolly Parton's crooning in our ears, singing "Jesus And Gravity," from her Backwoods Barbie album.


----------



## Howard

Teddy Pendergrass- Close The Door


----------



## Shaver

"Still you won't suspect me."


----------



## FLMike

Umphrey’s McGee - Attachments (from the 8-18-18 show I saw in St Augustine)


----------



## Howard

Bionic Boogie- Risky Changes


----------



## eagle2250

Today's musical interlude is provided by Martina McBride, singing "Happy Girl," from her Greatest Hits album.


----------



## Howard

National Soul Review- Engine No.9


----------



## wacolo




----------



## Howard

Happy Feelings- Maze


----------



## derum

Was a song ever more apt?


----------



## eagle2250

This morning the Cascades came a visiting sing their single biggest hit, "Rhythm of The Rain," from The Best of The Cascades album. How appropriate, as the rain beats down outside the nest!


----------



## wacolo




----------



## Howard

Prince- Let's Work


----------



## eagle2250

This beautiful Christmas morning we are listening to "Ave Maria," from the Traditional Music Album! And this is but the first of many. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Howard

Thelma Houston- Don't Leave Me This Way


----------



## eagle2250

This morning after Christmas we are listening to The Oak Ridge Boys, singing "Dream On," from the Oak Ridge Boy's Gold album!


----------



## Howard

James Brown- You Mother You


----------



## eagle2250

This morning, inspired by his concert in Notre Dame's stadium last evening we are listening to Garth Brooks Greatest Hits. Presently playing Friends In Low Places!


----------



## Howard

Barry white- Can't Get Enough Of Your Love


----------



## nevr18

Anorak City!


----------



## Howard

Mary Wells- Two Lovers


----------



## eagle2250

What a surprise. Johnny Lee came strolling through this AM, singing "Looking For Love," from the Ultimate Country Hits album.


----------



## Howard

Joyful Process- Funkadelic


----------



## Shaver

Country music seizes me most powerfully when the oscilation twixt lachrymose and bellicose is quite gingerly balanced.

Testify brother Lewis, testify!

"This gray you see don't bother Jerry Lee
And neither do these lines
I may have seen some better days, boys
But God knows, I ain't reached my prime".


----------



## Shaver

Blistering from the Orphic Womb of Darkness, epitome of Dionysian energy, surging with Osirian power, the distilled essence of ill tempered, ill mannered, illicit and illiberal illustriousness, Jerry Lee unleashes a performance which sets the standard against which other rockers must measure themselves.

"Open up, a-honey, it's your lover boy me that's a-knockin!"


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Unlike many recordings from that era, you can actually hear what's happening on that

I've got some droney Stereolab going this morning

Like this


----------



## Howard

Love Is The Message- MFSB


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings entertainment is provided by Jerry Reed, singing She Got The Goldmine (I Got The Shaft). Lesson learned...Don't never, ever argue with a Judge! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Richard Holmes- Hallelujah I Love Her So


----------



## Mr Humphries




----------



## roman totale XVII

I've been on a Throbbing Gristle kick the last few days. Like all art that pushes the boundaries, it doesn't work half the time, but when it does it doesn't get any better than this.




This clip cuts off the last few minutes, but if you so wish the full 12minute version is on YT, however the sound quality isn't as good as here.


----------



## wacolo




----------



## Howard

Marvin Gaye- Trouble Man


----------



## eagle2250

This morning, in memory of the just passed Daryl Dragon (of the Captain and Tennille fame), listening to Love Will Keep Us Together, followed by Muskrat Love, from the Captain and Tennille's Greatest Hits Album.


----------



## Mr Humphries

I keep being drawn back to Ryan Adams' lovely cover of Bob Mould's Black Sheets Of Rain


----------



## wacolo

Mr Humphries said:


> I keep being drawn back to Ryan Adams' lovely cover of Bob Mould's Black Sheets Of Rain


:beer: It is not hyperbole to say I listened to that album several times a week for a solid year in the early 90s. My desert island top ten rotates quite a bit but that one has yet to be displaced. The first time I saw that vid I was a bit shocked as I thought I was the only person who ever cared about BSOR.


----------



## Howard

Woman to Woman - Shirley Brown


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to Neil Sedaka, singing "Calendar Girl" from his Neikl Sedaka Sings The Hits album. :happy:


----------



## Howard

Budos Band- Up From The South


----------



## Shaver

Lamentations 2:18 NKJV


----------



## eagle2250

This AM our entertainment is provided by Crosby, Stills and Nash singing "Wasted On The Way," from their Greatest Hits album. Thought provoking lyrics!


----------



## Howard

The Pride- Isley's


----------



## wacolo




----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Queen, singing "We Are The Champions", from their Platinum Collection, in commemoration of our two grandson's performance(s) in their respective wrestling matches last evening. As a freshman and a sophomore, they each pinned a prior year State champion...GrandPa bragging! :happy:


----------



## Howard

Blackbyrds-Wilford's Gone


----------



## Shaver

A liquid vibrato baritone, warm and enveloping as diamorphine, unspeakable dichotomy of ululating susurrus, swelling in waves to crash upon the shores of our empty hearts, the black bone beach of our faulty emotions.

Sing it Scott, sing it!


----------



## Howard

Make Me Believe in You Curtis Mayfield


----------



## Mr Humphries

Time and again I am drawn to this, 





Debussy - Clair De lune

Obviously it is a lovely piece but I have discovered YouTube on the Firestick and it has learned my tastes quickly and throws up Debussy a lot along with RVW, Satie, Chopin


----------



## derum

John Stafford Smith's finest work. If only he had the ability to collect royalties


----------



## Howard

25 Miles- Edwin Starr


----------



## Howard

The Kick- Rhythm Machine


----------



## Mr Humphries

The Carpenters - Superstar


----------



## Shaver

"It is I who will live again, not your damned apples".


----------



## Shaver

Stooges guitar samples, pulsing electro bass, deranged Shostakovitch treatments, and a dope ass beat fermented within a frame of celluloid ovulated by Bergman's The Seventh Seal......... can you dig it?

"Nous ferons que le ciel se pench,
Jusqu'a ce que la unit blanche".








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Shaver

And did the Countenance Divine,
Shine forth upon our clouded hills?

*Bolton
Barnsley
Nelson
Colne
Burnley
Bradford
Buxton
Crewe
Warrington
Widnes
Wigan
Leeds
Northwich
Nantwich
Knutsford
Hull
Sale
Salford
Southport
Leigh
Derby
Kearsley
Keighley
Maghull
Harrogate
Huddersfield
Oldham
Lancs
Grimsby
Glossop
Hebden Bridge

It's Grim Up North

It's Grim Up North

Brighouse
Bootle
Featherstone
Speake
Runcorn
Rotherham
Rochdale
Barrow
Morecambe
Macclesfield
Lytham St. Annes
Clitheroe
Cleethorpes
The M62

It's Grim Up North

It's Grim Up North

Pendlebury
Prestwich
Preston
York
Skipton
Scunthorpe
Scarborough-on-Sea
Chester
Chorley
Cheadle Hulme
Ormskirk
Accrington Stanley
And Leigh
Ossett
Otley
Ikley Moor
Sheffield
Manchester
Castleford
Skem
Doncaster
Dewsbury
Hali-fax
Bingley
Bramall
Are all in the North

It's Grim Up North*


----------



## Howard

Richard Holmes- Misty


----------



## Shaver

Composed by the mighty Edward Elgar, conducted with verve by Sir John Barbiroĺli, honeyed words courtesy of Elizabeth Barrett Browning dance from the tongue of the inimitable mezzo-soprano Janet Baker - revel in the unspeakably delicious spiritual ecstasy of this spectacular 1965 EMI recording of Sabbath Morning at Sea.

"He shall assist me to look higher,
Where keep the saints, with harp and song,
An endless sabbath morning,
And, on that sea commixed with fire,
Oft drop their eyelids raised too long
To the full Godhead's burning."


----------



## Howard

All Cried Out- Lisa Lisa


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon's entertainment is provided by Stevie Wonder, singing "You Are The Sunshine of My Life" from his Definitive Collection album!


----------



## Howard

Soft And Wet- Prince


----------



## Howard

Prince- Soft And Wet


----------



## Shaver

With my thanks to @eagle2250 who recently reminded me that I had failed to replace my Bronze Liberace vinyl - an oversight now rectified.


----------



## Howard

Prince- Alphabet Street


----------



## eagle2250

This morning's entertainment is brought to us by Simon and Garfunkel from their Greatest Hits album. Presently playing is "I Am A Rock"....figuratively speaking of course!


----------



## Howard

The Time- Get It Up


----------



## wacolo

I have been revisiting this album after 30 years and it stil knocks me out.


----------



## Howard

Dennis Edwards- Don't Look Any Further


----------



## wacolo

Howard said:


> Dennis Edwards- Don't Look Any Further


I have to get a fix of that video every few months.


----------



## Howard

Kashmere- Kashmere Band


----------



## Howard

wacolo said:


> I have to get a fix of that video every few months.


What is he chewing in the video?


----------



## wacolo

Howard said:


> What is he chewing in the video?


Some really, really, really good gum :beer:. BTW for any of you that have never witnessed the glory that is this video, here you go.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL...
Well there's 2 min and 43 seconds of my life that I can never get back!


----------



## Howard

Barry White- Put Me In _Your Mix_


----------



## Howard

SOS Band- Weekend Girl


----------



## Howard

Janko Nilovic- Drug Song


----------



## Howard

O'Jays- Extraordinary Girl


----------



## Bill Grey

Can't Get You Out Of My Head - Kylie Minogue

There's also a great cover by Shawn Lee's Ping Pong Orchestra


----------



## wacolo




----------



## roman totale XVII

Bill Grey said:


> Can't Get You Out Of My Head - Kylie Minogue
> 
> There's also a great cover by Shawn Lee's Ping Pong Orchestra


Quite simply the greatest pop song ever written.


----------



## eagle2250

It's 0835 hours and The Buckingham's showed up singing "Hey Baby, They're playing Our Song," from their Mercy, Mercy Mercy Album. :happy:


----------



## wacolo




----------



## wacolo




----------



## Howard

Prince- Guitar


----------



## eagle2250

This morning Johnny Preston came in a singing, "Running Bear," from his Running Bear album.


----------



## wacolo




----------



## Shaver

Whilst the movie is appalling and the screenplay excremental (Inspector Abberline commits suicide! Presumably the addled Hollywood goons were unaware that he was a real person lived to reach the age of 86?) Still Jones' soundtrack is quite sublime, as example:


----------



## wacolo




----------



## Howard

Oliver Cheatham- Just To Be With You


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings entertainment is provided by Anne Murray, singing "Daydream Believer," from her Ultimate Collection album....followed by "Snowbird!" :happy:


----------



## Howard

Freez- Southern Freez


----------



## wacolo

I am not really sure what I expected Leonard Bernstein to sound like.


----------



## eagle2250

At the moment we're listening to The Tokens, singing "The Lion Sleeps Tonight" from an album titled The 20 Best Hits of The 60's featuring various artists. Having awoken somewhat before 0400 hours this morning, I can only wish. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Indeep- Last Night A DJ Saved My Life


----------



## wacolo




----------



## Howard

Magoo- Have Fun


----------



## eagle2250

This morning's entertainment is provided by Bobby Rydell, singing Wild One from his Nostalgic Moments: The Very Best of Bobby Rydell album. :happy:


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## eagle2250

Today Dion is entertaining us with "Runaround Sue," from his Best of Dion album. He is now singing "Abraham, Martin and John," a song that offers a very deep message for our consideration and oh-so-timely for this point in our Nations's history!


----------



## Howard

Pieces Of A Dream- Fo Fi Fo


----------



## eagle2250

This morning the late, great Johnny Paycheck strolled through singing, "Take This Job and Shove It," from The Soul & The Edge: The Best of Johnny Paycheck. :happy:


----------



## Shaver

Incredibly in 3400 posts submitted over 7 years we have not yet referenced the Psychedelic Furs - let us rectify this appalling omission immediately.

Ah, the mournful yearning of the vocal, the keening hymnal quality of the ascending melody, brittle, haunting and fearless - if Joy Division were reinvented as a pop group then this is how they would sound.

"And Heaven, is the whole of our hearts
And Heaven don't tear you apart"


----------



## derum

Shaver said:


> Incredibly in 3400 posts submitted over 7 years we have not yet referenced the Psychedelic Furs - let us rectify this appalling omission immediately.
> 
> Ah, the mournful yearning of the vocal, the keening hymnal quality of the ascending melody, brittle, haunting and fearless - if Joy Division were reinvented as a pop group then this is how they would sound.
> 
> "And Heaven, is the whole of our hearts
> And Heaven don't tear you apart"


Joy Division were reinvented as a pop group, and this is how they sounded:


----------



## Shaver

derum said:


> Joy Division were reinvented as a pop group, and this is how they sounded:


You are missing the point entirely - albeit, presumably, deliberately?


----------



## Howard

Love Unlimited Orchestra- Satin Soul


----------



## Patrick06790

Box set from Duster, "Capsule Losing Contact." Think Stereolab for ugly guys who have wispy beards and say "like" a lot.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning the group Fleetwood Mac came through singing, "Say You Love Me," from their Greatest Hits album! :happy:


----------



## Howard

Melba Moore- Keeping My Lover Satisfied


----------



## eagle2250

Today's entertainment comes from Little Richard singing "Keep A Knockin" from Little Richards Very Best album. :happy:


----------



## Howard

Whispers- I Can Make It Better.


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings musical interlude is provided by Sinead O'Connor, singing Feel So Different and I'm Stretched On Your Grave, from her I Do Not Want What I Haven't Got album. Jeez Louise, what a downer!


----------



## Shaver

_Dr. Brodsky: So, you're keen on music?_
_
Alex: YES!

Dr. Brodsky: Can't be helped. Here's the punishment element perhaps._

*geht es endlich los....*


----------



## eagle2250

Stevie Wonder came a visiting this AM, singing "You Are The Sunshine of My Life", from his #1's Stevie Wonder album.


----------



## Howard

Basic Black- She's Mine


----------



## eagle2250

This morning Tommy James and the Shondell's broke the silence, singing "I Think We Are Alone Now," fro The Essential: Tommy James and The Shondell's. The group was formed in Niles, MI, way back in 1964.


----------



## Howard

Kool And The Gang- Good Time Tonight (1981)


----------



## ran23

Easter, the local theatre had 'Spotlight on' Frankie Valli and the 4 Season. previous spotlights were James Taylor, Fleetwood Mac and Tina Turner/Janis Joplin.


----------



## Howard

Change- It Burns Me Up


----------



## eagle2250

This morning Mrs Eagle came in the study surprising me with a gift (a Penn State Motif Hawaiian Shirt) and playing The Penn State Fight Song on her iphone...inciting me to pine for the Oh-So-Distant Fall (collegiate football) season!










I'm so spoiled...but I like it like that!


----------



## Shaver

This aint rock 'n' roll, this is genocide.

_"Gas gas gas!
I'm gonna run as a flash
Tonight I'll fight to be the winner
Yeah yeah yeah
I'm gonna step on the gas
And you'll see the big show!"_


----------



## Oldsarge

Bailero-Joseph Canteloube


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings musical visit came from Country Joe and The Fish, singing "I Feel Like I'm Fixin To Die Rag," from their Life and Time of Country Joe and The Fish album. It's hard to believe that a fellow with that voice could sell so many records! :icon_scratch: I suspect their success was more rooted in 'the right timing', rather than in raw talent.


----------



## Shaver

When it's time to get the party started......

"And your mind, your tiny mind,
you know you've really been so blind.
Now's your time, burn your mind,
You're falling far too far behind."


----------



## Parapraxis

I listen to this daily because my youngest usually falls asleep by "say a little prayer for us". It is a bedtime (and naptime) favorite:


----------



## eagle2250

Today's musical entertainment is provided by Luke Bryan, from What Makes You Country album, "Most People Are Good!"


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> This mornings musical visit came from Country Joe and The Fish, singing "I Feel Like I'm Fixin To Die Rag," from their Life and Time of Country Joe and The Fish album. It's hard to believe that a fellow with that voice could sell so many records! :icon_scratch: I suspect their success was more rooted in 'the right timing', rather than in raw talent.


Sweet Lorraine is a mighty good song. There's some talent there. I'm getting ready to put on my Saturday morning house cleaning music. I can't decide between Exile on Main Street and something old, like 12x5.


----------



## Howard

Narada Michael Walden- I Want You


----------



## FLMike

Roots of Creation - Grateful Dub


----------



## Howard

Plush- Free And Easy


----------



## eagle2250

Today's musical interlude is provided by Gary Lewis and The Playboys, singing "This Diamond Ring," form the Best of Gary Lewis and The Playboy's album.


----------



## Howard

Chelsea Wilson- Chasing Gold


----------



## eagle2250

Today's entertainment comes from Engelbert Humperdinck, singing "A Man Without Love," from 20th Century Master's Collection album. That collection gets a lot of playtime in the Eagles Roost! 

What would ever possess a man named Arnold George Dorsey to change his name to Engelbert Humperdinck? :icon_scratch:


----------



## wacolo




----------



## Howard

Dynasty- I Don't Want To Be A Freak


----------



## Reddington

John, Paul, George and Pete.


----------



## Howard

Michael Jackson- Rock With You


----------



## ran23

IU--Kpop


----------



## wacolo

I initially thought this version was a bit too precious. But I constantly come back to it, so perhaps not lol. With Emmylou, Rufus Wainwright, and the McGarrigle sisters. Not to mention Jerry Douglas on dobro and a host of others.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning's entertainment is provided by Roberta Flack, singing "Killing Me Softly" and "And So It Goes," from The Very Best of Roberta Flack album. She has a very relaxing delivery of the lyrics.


----------



## Howard

Bee Gees-If I Can't Have You


----------



## eagle2250

This Sunday morning's musical is provided by the late, great Chuck Berry, singing "Sweet Little Sixteen," from his Great Twenty-Eight album.


----------



## wacolo

My favorite version of a lovely song.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning's entertainment in the Eagle's crib is provided by Fabian, singing "Tiger," from Fabian's 16 Fabulous Hits album.


----------



## eagle2250

Todays entertainment is provided by The Young Rascals, singing Good Lovin', from their Timepiece: The Rascal's Greatest Hits.


----------



## wacolo

Of the 5000 versions out there, this is my favorite.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to the Oak Ridge Boys, singing You're The One, from their Very Best of The Oak Ridge Boy's CD!


----------



## Howard

Aurra- Such A Feeling (1983)


----------



## Shaver

"I can see it's kill or be killed.
A nation of destiny has gotta be fulfilled.
Whatever you want, 
You're gonna get it"


----------



## ran23

I have 'Crazy Rich Asians' playing in the background.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning's musical respite is provided by The Young Rascals, singing "A Beautiful Morning, from their Time Peace - The Rascals Greatest Hits album.


----------



## eagle2250

Today's musical entertainment comes from Gladys Knight and the Pips, singing "Letter Full of Tears," from their Platinum and Gold Collection CD.


----------



## Clintotron

I’ve delved into Nick Johnston’s latest offering, Wide Eyes In The Dark. While virtuoso guitar playing isn’t for everyone, I think just about anybody could find something to their liking with this album. Some beautiful piano parts sets it apart from his other works. Highly recommended by yours truly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to a Herman Hermits tune from way back in the 1960's, "I'm Into Something Good," from their Greatest Hits album! :happy:


----------



## roman totale XVII

The Fall - Solicitor in Studio


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Tod Hackett, your musical offering this day inspires me to take a walk...which one do I take?









LOL.


----------



## Howard

Ashford And Simpson- Solid


----------



## eagle2250

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Tod Hackett, your musical offering this day inspires me to take a walk...which one do I take?
> 
> View attachment 31463
> 
> LOL.





Tod Hackett said:


> First on the left - seems quite the 'gator cosh if need be...


I've actually used that one to fend off pygmy rattlers, on our fitness walks. If we encounter a gator that measures three foot or less that buzzes his tail at me (a pygmy rattler makes more of a buzzing sound, than a rattle!), I'll smack him upside the head with my walking stick. However, if he/she measures five feet or more, I'm probably going to drop my stick and run like a sissy! LOL.


----------



## Shaver

Prepping for tomorrow's big day out.


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings guest artist is Paul Simon, singing "Mother and Child Reunion," from The Essential Paul Simon album.


----------



## wacolo




----------



## eagle2250

The group Alabama is treating us to a sample of their gospel music, singing "I Saw The Light," from their Angels Among Us": Hymns and Gospel Favorites album.


----------



## Howard

Cheryl Hunter- It's Your Attitude


----------



## eagle2250

This morning, at this very moment we are listening to Fleetwood Mac singing, "Say You Love Me," from Flletwood Mac's Greatest Hits album.


----------



## Howard

Surface- Falling In Love


----------



## Shaver

"Screw your optics....."


----------



## wacolo




----------



## eagle2250

**May Dr. John rest in peace!

Today's musical diversion in the Eagles Crib is provided by Blake Shelton, singing "Some Beach," from his Loaded: The Best of Blake Shelton album.


----------



## eagle2250

Blake Shelton returned this morning singing "Kiss My Country Ass," also from Loaded: The Best of Blake Shelton album. Kind of makes me want to stand at attention and salute!


----------



## Howard

Rod- Shake it Up ( Do The Bogaloo)


----------



## eagle2250

This morning Bobby Vee showed up singing "Rubber Ball" followed by "Take Good Care of My Baby," from his The Very Best of Bobby Vee album.


----------



## eagle2250

Today, right now, this very instant we are listening to the Eagles singing, "Peaceful Easy Feeling," from The Very Best of Eagles album. I just can't believe Apple is doing away with iTunes? :icon_scratch: Idiots! :angry:


----------



## Shaver

Lamb of God.


----------



## wacolo




----------



## wacolo




----------



## Shaver

Rob Zombie


----------



## eagle2250

Todays musical interlude is provided by The Oak Ridge Boy's, singing "I'm Working On A Building," from their Gospel Collection...getting in the right mindset for the Big event!


----------



## Oldsarge

Brahms’ piano concerto


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's the group Alabama singing , "Close Enough To Perfect," from their In The Mood: The Love Songs CD.


----------



## wacolo




----------



## eagle2250

This mornings musical treat is provided by Gerry and The Pacemakers singing, "Don't Let The Sun Catch You Crying" and "Summertime," from their album titled just Jerry and The Pacemakers.


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## wacolo




----------



## eagle2250

This morning I'm listening to Toby Keith's Clancy's Tavern CD...presently playing, "I Need To Hear A Country Song!" :happy:


----------



## wacolo




----------



## eagle2250

This morning's entertainment is being provided by Chubby Checker, singing "The Twist," from The Best of Chubby Checker: Cameo Parkway, 1959 to 1963! :amazing:


----------



## denace_mennis

Today I'm starting the morning with Stevie Nicks' album (and my possible al-time favorite) Bella Donna, and then putting on Misfits by the Kinks (another favorite).


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## eagle2250

This morning's musical interlude comes from the late, great George Harrison, singing "My Sweet Lord, " fron his Let It Roll: Songs of George Harrison CD.


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Paul McCartney and Wings, singing "My Love," from his Wingspan Hits and History CD.


----------



## ran23

tried the Amazon 70's channel. for a while now.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening the King, the late, great Elvis singing "The Wonder of You," from Elvis's 30 Number 1 Hits album.


----------



## CDuff

Lana Del Rey's excellent remake of Sublime's - Doin' Time


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to Tracy Byrd sing, "Keeper of The Stars," from his Greatest Hits album.


----------



## Shaver

Almost 7 years, 352 pages and 3,511 posts since this thread commenced and no-one has mentioned The Residents as yet. For shame! Allow me to address this grievous oversight forthwith.

The Residents are not genius by accident, as is most frequently achieved, rather they are genius _on purpose, _a much more rarefied status. Their output is so prodigious and varied that there is, amongst their vast canon, something for everyone. For my part, whilst I appreciate it all, the favoured works are those which I first encountered, the period, to my mind, of peak creativity being the early to Mid 1970's - especially Third Reich & Roll

Ladies and gentlemen, the votes are in: the eyeballs have it.















*Got to know how to pony like Bonny*
_*Mash potato, do the alligator
Put your hand on your hips now
Let your backbone slip now
Now do the Watusi*_
*Like my little Lucy *


----------



## eagle2250

Today's tunes are brought to us by Billy Joel singing "It's Still Rock and Roll To Me" and ZZ Top singing "Sharp Dressed Man!" SWMBO tells me ZZ Topp was referring to me with that tune? :icon_scratch:


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to the Letters From Home singers, presently singing Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy, from their Thanks For The Memories album...I think? In any event, their art is clearly nostalgic and a whole lot of fun!


----------



## Cassadine

For some unknown reason, I've reverted to early boyhood and am cherishing early Beach Boys material. Brian Wilson certainly could write wonderful pop tunes. And their harmonic performances are in rare company; as contemporaneous performers, The Beatles were in the same class. Later on Kansas did fantastic harmony. 

Of course, Freddie Mercury singing and overdubbing himself didn't just stretch the harmonic envelope--he burned it to ash. Good grief that man could sing. I recall hearing Bohemian Rhapsody on WNEW in NYC when it first came out and becoming exhilarated and confused simultaneously. I couldn't pronounce the names on the wine list, so to speak, but I knew I wanted another glass.


----------



## Cassadine

Quite possibly, the finest live recording of a rock song.


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

Tod Hackett said:


> _Quite possibly?_
> 
> Nothing either quite or possibly about it - it simply is.
> 
> Between the "quite" and the "possibly" and that whole Howard Stanton Levey thing on the other thread I am gonna have to keep my eye on you...


The game is afoot!. I think I've listened to that song more than 500x. The intro is sublime.


----------



## Cassadine

Why not give the devil his due? Howard/Anton was a decent musician.


----------



## Cassadine

I think he's playing a calliope here. Ironically, I hear shades of Keith Emerson in ELP.


----------



## Shaver

_All'ombra d'un mistero!_

The Act 1 Scene 2 aria from Verdi's operatic adaptation of Byron's The Corsair, featuring a sublime libretto courtesy of Piave, never fails to thrill me.

The cloyingly sinister vocal provokes thoughts of dappled woods, perched on the Elysian slopes, teeming with bluebells all nodding in the rising heat of an early summer morning their cobalt heads weighted with dew and shame.
_"Non so le tetre immagini

Fugar del mio pensiero"_






@Peak and Pine version: played music, liked music.


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings entertainent comes from The Very Best of The Oak Ridge Boys CD. Presently playing, "Thank God For Kids!" Frankly all 14 selections included on this CD are phenomenal.


----------



## Cassadine

Tod Hackett said:


> Mmm...
> 
> Calliope...
> 
> King Crimson -"The Court of the Crimson King"


A favorite band of mine. Never stagnated. Took risks.


----------



## Cassadine

Tod Hackett said:


> Just hit play and turn it up...


The Last Waltz. That might be the song where Old Neil has half a gram of Columbian flake flying from his nostril. If you watch Dylan singing _I Shall Be Released_ there's a great shot of Neil looking on and seriously flying high--laughing at Robbie Robertson doing a half lip sync with Dylan and Van Morrison. Robbie can write--singing isn't his forte.


----------



## Cassadine

Shaver said:


> _All'ombra d'un mistero!_
> 
> The Act 1 Scene 2 aria from Verdi's operatic adaptation of Byron's The Corsair, featuring a sublime libretto courtesy of Piave, never fails to thrill me.
> 
> The cloyingly sinister vocal provokes thoughts of dappled woods, perched on the Elysian slopes, teeming with bluebells all nodding in the rising heat of an early summer morning their cobalt heads weighted with dew and shame.
> _"Non so le tetre immagini
> 
> Fugar del mio pensiero"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Peak and Pine version: played music, liked music.


"Joey Green" sure could write a tune. Italian makes everything that is banal sound exquisite and sublime.


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

In a Michael Schenker mood


----------



## Cassadine

Tod Hackett said:


> Why yes, yes I do believe that it was...
> 
> Apropos of little to nothing at all - here is Levon Helm giving a seminal performance in the history of rock 'n roll...


Definitive performance. The Band had a lot more gas left in the tank, but the road must be a crazy place to be most of the time.


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon we are listening to Tracy Lawrence, singing "If The World Had A Front Porch from his Greatest Hits Evolution album.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning's entertainment is provided by Paul Anka, singing "My Home Town," from Paul Anka's Early Years album, followed by "Put Your Head On My Shoulder!"


----------



## eagle2250

Today's musical entertainment is provided by Stephen Stills, singing "Love The One You're With," from his Stephen Stills album. Good music, but faulty grammar!


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to the great Travis Tritt, singing "Here's A Quarter; Call Someone Who Cares," from his the Very Best of Travis Tritt album.


----------



## eagle2250

Merle Haggard came visiting this morning, singing "Mama Tried," from his 20 Greatest Hits album.


----------



## peterc

The Happy Mondays.


----------



## eagle2250

Today the late, great Jerry Reed graces us with his musical talents and a grand sense of humor, singing "She Got The Goldmine and I Got The Shaft," from Jerry Reed's Super Hits album. :amazing:


----------



## Cassadine

Tod Hackett said:


> A Tuesday Three-Way Today...
> 
> (What is _wrong_ with you people anyway?)
> 
> The Rolling Stones - "Ruby Tuesday"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Moody Blues - "Tuesday Afternoon"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynyrd Skynyrd - "Tuesday's Gone"


Brian Jones, without question, wrote the melody to Ruby Tuesday and never received credit. Keith said "You've Got the Silver' was the first tune he wrote alone; Mick loved Ruby Tuesday and claimed he wrote none of it. The melody is not in Keith's natural realm. Too dreamy.


----------



## Cassadine

Tod Hackett said:


> _"Take me down little Susie, take me down
> I know you think you're the queen of the underground..."_
> 
> Townes Van Zandt - "Dead Flowers"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better than the Stones...


That's a bold statement!


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## eagle2250

Today's music is provided by the great Chubby Checker, singing "Let's Twist Again," from his The Best of Chubby Checker: Cameo Parkway 1959 to 1963 album.


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## gr8w8er

Cassadine said:


>


My go to song when I feel bad and want to feel worse; this is the best war movie soundtrack of all time.

But perhaps a smile instead? Let's look sharp out there tomorrow morning.


----------



## gr8w8er




----------



## gr8w8er




----------



## eagle2250

Today's music is provided by The Hues Corporation, singing "Rock The Boat," from their Rockin' Soul Album.


----------



## Cassadine

eagle2250 said:


> Today's music is provided by The Hues Corporation, singing "Rock The Boat," from their Rockin' Soul Album.


 A fave from grammar school years.


----------



## Big T

Though "the days between" are again behind us, I still am playing the Grateful Dead. 5:35AM, and waking the household to The Eleven.


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's Toby Keith, singing "Should've Been A Cowboy," from his 35 Greatest Hits album.


----------



## gr8w8er

Dierks ...


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings entertainment comes courtesy of Bobby McFerrin, siging "Be Happy," form the Best of Bobby McFerrin album.


----------



## Mr Humphries

At Swim Two Birds Arch indie miserablism from Manchester.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Mr Humphries said:


> At Swim Two Birds Arch indie miserablism from Manchester.


Is it music based on the book or a reading (or something else)? I love that book.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Big fan of Flann myself but no connection to the man except the name.


----------



## Big T

Allman Brothers, "No One to Run With"


----------



## eagle2250

Our O-Dark thirty music this AM is provided by The Platters, singing "The Great Pretender," from the Platter's Golden Hits album! :happy:


----------



## Big T

Tod Hackett said:


> Turn it waaaayyyy up and crack open a cold one for breakfast. Do it. I know that you want to.
> 
> Dave Edmunds - "Almost Saturday Night"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "But, honey-love, Tod _made_ me do it."
> 
> "I thought I told you to keep away from that degenerate!"


Guess you never have a SWMBO smack you across the chops with a sneaker? And not just a new or clean shoe, but a stinky, falling apart one that was the only shoewear I wore in those years.

Also guess it was deserved, putting on such drivel as Slade, or something similar, as this was many, many decades and women ago...


----------



## eagle2250

This lovely Saturday morning Eddie Rabbitt has come to entertain, singing "I Love A Rainy Night" from his Greatest Hits album! :happy:


----------



## Cassadine

Big T said:


> Allman Brothers, "No One to Run With"


Fantastic. The early 90's was a great renaissance for them. Saw them on the 25th Anniversary Tour in Nashville--where Duane and Gregg were born. One of their early guitar teachers came onstage, if memory serves. They did Jessica for like half an hour!


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Corcovado




----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to the late, great Elvis singing "How Great Thou Art," from his Ultimate Gospel album.


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

Just heard The Tubes "Talk To You Later" on the radio. Been awhile since I heard that.


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## roman totale XVII

The only thing better than Napalm Death's first John Peel session is hearing it again all these years later with the great man's commentary still in place. I always still choke up when I hear Peel's voice.


----------



## Shaver

roman totale XVII said:


> The only thing better than Napalm Death's first John Peel session is hearing it again all these years later with the great man's commentary still in place. I always still choke up when I hear Peel's voice.


I saw Napalm Death in concert once or twice.

However, I preferred Sore Throat - contemporaries but also adversaries of Napalm Death, as is evidenced by the jibe contained within the pastiche title of the album linked to below.

If I recall correctly I am, under a previous pseudonym, name checked on the back cover of the original pressing of Sore Throat's first 7" single.


----------



## Shaver

The incomparable Voivod, one of my favourite groups, are touring with the mighty GWAR.

I have my ticket booked for the Manchester date.


----------



## roman totale XVII

Shaver said:


> I saw Napalm Death in concert once or twice.
> 
> However, I preferred Sore Throat - contemporaries but also adversaries of Napalm Death, as is evidenced by the jibe contained within the pastiche title of the album linked to below.
> 
> If I recall correctly I am, under a previous pseudonym, name checked on the back cover of the original pressing of Sore Throat's first 7" single.


Great stuff, I'd forgotten all about Sore Throat. Almost certain I saw them back in late 80s Manchester somewhere (place down Oxford Road maybe) on bill with Extreme Noise Terror, Stupids, Bolt Thrower and others. Good days.


----------



## Blazer Boy

Just a little while ago was listening to Eddie Money hits on Tidal.


----------



## Shaver

Radvanovsky's adorable bel canto performance is ever powered by sul fiato and nuanced with legato but - oh! my goodness - the sustained high E which concludes this performance almost surpasses my ability to describe and so I shall instead merely echo the libretto:

Che tutti i sensi inebbrio!


----------



## cmoore

Shaver said:


> - the sustained high E


Ridiculously powerful finish.

Opera season starts in October. One of my major pleasures that nobody understands -- until I bring them to an opera, and they see it in person with surtitles and all the context. Then the reality of how amazing a mainstage production is and how powerful and subtle these singers are becomes clear.


----------



## peterc

U.S. loud cut Sticky Fingers on vinyl. Quite rare.


----------



## peterc

The Abbey Road remix. Fantastic. Played the standard cd on my tube system (early 60's Fisher KX 200 Integrated Amp). Will get to the blu ray soon. Same for the 3 LP set.


----------



## roman totale XVII

Listened to ‘Ghosteen’, the new Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds album a few times now. A good album, very much in the vein of its predecessor, ‘Skeleton Key’, but a lot better. 

That said, the Warren Ellis ‘synth/ tape-loop noodling’ phase has run its course now. The next album needs to be something different.


----------



## Shaver

nevr18 said:


> The Fall - 50,000 Fall Fans Can't Be Wrong.
> 
> Its a great introduction compilation to the band. Two discs of songs spanning a great deal of their discography. From when the band sound like a car crash in the late 70s to a more polished version later on. Great Stuff!


I picked up a copy of this recently. Having been something of a dabbler in The Fall's oeuvre, certainly their latter releases are wholly unknown to me, I am now minded to rectify my negligence and further explore the treasure of Mark E. Smith's extraordinary legacy.


----------



## Shaver

roman totale XVII said:


> Listened to 'Ghosteen', the new Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds album a few times now. A good album, very much in the vein of its predecessor, 'Skeleton Key', but a lot better.
> 
> That said, the Warren Ellis 'synth/ tape-loop noodling' phase has run its course now. The next album needs to be something different.


I have been reasonably keen on Mr Cave since the issue of 'Release the Bats' but find his more recent output tending towards self indulgence - most pronounced in the movie 20,000 Days On Earth.

To my mind his last truly great work being Dig Lazarus Dig!!! However, might this new album be worth my acquiring, do you think?


----------



## roman totale XVII

Shaver said:


> I have been reasonably keen on Mr Cave since the issue of 'Release the Bats' but find his more recent output tending towards self indulgence - most pronounced in the movie 20,000 Days On Earth.
> 
> To my mind his last truly great work being Dig Lazarus Dig!!! However, might this new album be worth my acquiring, do you think?


From your comment I'm going to say you'd probably hate it. After 'Lazarus' the sound has been progressively stripped back to the extent that I don't think Wydler/ Sclavunos needed to record a single percussion part for this album and the lyrics have become increasingly, er, contemplative, or self-indulgent if you will. As I mentioned in my post, I've personally enjoyed it, but this direction has now hit a terminus and something new is needed. 
I trust Cave to recognize this and make a change as he's done it before, in both the creation and dissolution of The Birthday Party and the ongoing evolution of the Bad Seeds over the last 35-plus years.


----------



## roman totale XVII

All the talk of Nick Cave reminded me of this piece of sheer brilliance... Release the pigeons!! 😅


----------



## roman totale XVII

Shaver said:


> I picked up a copy of this recently. Having been something of a dabbler in The Fall's oeuvre, certainly their latter releases are wholly unknown to me, I am now minded to rectify my negligence and further explore the treasure of Mark E. Smith's extraordinary legacy.


Although it's a somewhat obscure reference to anyone but the most hardened fan, my username gives me away as a huge aficionado of The Fall. The legacy is indeed extraordinary and I won't try and give any direction on what releases you should listen to first as there's simply no consensus. John Peel put it best when he said that you have to listen to them all. All I'll say is that, of the latter period, my opinion is that the last truly magnificent Fall album was Imperial Wax Solvent (2008) and the last great album was Re-mit (2013). Of course, it's all relative and the worst Fall album is still miles ahead of pretty much anything by anyone else.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Conway Twitty singing "Tight Fittin Jeans," a tune with the potential to stir one's imagination!


----------



## Howard

Whispers- Love Thing


----------



## eagle2250

Today's guest artist is Alan Jackson, singing "Little Bitty," from his 34 Greatest Hits album. It's a toe tapper, for sure.


----------



## Shaver

I had the distinct, well, not _pleasure_ exactly, experience perhaps(?) of witnessing *Sunno)))* in concert earlier this week.

Here is a photo of the band onstage. You read that correctly, this is the band onstage.










After completing filling Manchester's Albert Hall theatre with an impenetrable fog of dry ice the group commenced one of the loudest performances I have ever endured, opening with this half hour dirge played at a volume that trembled my innards. It was more performance art than heavy metal but no less enchanting for that. Hypnotic repetition, mind expanding sensory deprivation, to paraphrase Nietzsche; the abyss gazing also.


----------



## Shaver

Less sophisticated but no less important, lacking gravitas but leaking grooviness, a rather perfect late 70's mission statement from the inimitable Poly Styrene of the X-Ray Spex.


----------



## roman totale XVII

Shaver said:


> I had the distinct, well, not _pleasure_ exactly, experience perhaps(?) of witnessing *Sunno)))* in concert earlier this week.
> 
> Here is a photo of the band onstage. You read that correctly, this is the band onstage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After completing filling Manchester's Albert Hall theatre with an impenetrable fog of dry ice the group commenced one of the loudest performances I have ever endured, opening with this half hour dirge played at a volume that trembled my innards. It was more performance art than heavy metal but no less enchanting for that. Hypnotic repetition, mind expanding sensory deprivation, to paraphrase Nietzsche; the abyss gazing also.


Sunno))) are something else. Here's the amp stack from when I saw them in Cleveland a couple of years ago in a pretty small club.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Dion and The Belmonts singing, "Dream Lover" followed by "Teenager In Love!"


----------



## roman totale XVII

I'm pleased to hear that the Doctor Sleep movie, the follow up to The Shining, appears to be a decent film in its own right. In celebration here's a classic from Head of David. Enjoy.


----------



## Patrick06790

The Soft Pack from when they were called The Muslims


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings musical interlude is provided by Johnny Nash, singing "I Can See Clearly Now," from the Best of Johnny Nash album.


----------



## Patrick06790

Bleary this morning.



and


----------



## RyeGuy

A piano prodigy whose name is NOT Joey Alexander.


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings musical interlude comes from The Bee Gees, singing "Stayin Alive," from their All Time Greatest Hits album. Thank you iTunes.


----------



## RyeGuy

On this morning's commute, it was the album This Here is Bobby Timmons.


----------



## Shaver

Psychedelic rock: Hawkwind's 50th anniversary tour, Manchester's Albert Hall.










I'm the creator of this universe
And all that is was meant to be


----------



## nevr18

LuxuriaMusic.com great easy listening/exotica during the day. And some cool shows at night.


----------



## eagle2250

Today's entertainment is provided by Del Shannon, singing "Hats Off To Larry," from his Del Shannon Collection.


----------



## ran23

I think it is a Spinners and Stylistics day.


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings entertainment is provided by Alabama, singing "I Saw The Light," from their Hyms and Gospel Favorites Collection.


----------



## Shaver




----------



## peterc

Low Life - New Order on orig. UK (made in JPN. for UK) CD.

The Cult - High Octane Cult (Best of 1984-1995) JPN.CD

Happy Mondays - Double Easy (the U.S. Singles) - U.S. CD

Rolling Stones - Wild Horses - U.S. WLP MONO 45

Eagles - Live at the L.A. Forum 1976 (from the Hotel Calif. Super Deluxe box)


----------



## Patrick06790

Courtney Barrett who isn't old enough to sound like this but there it is


----------



## eagle2250

This morning's entertainment is provided by Tracy Byrd, "Keeper of The Stars," from his Greatest Hits album.


----------



## roman totale XVII

Kicking back with some Country Teasers


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to the Group Alabama singing, God Must Have Spent A Little More Time On You," from their Love Songs CD.


----------



## peterc

Saw Ferry live in Santa Barbara in 2017 and in Greece in 2018. Stellar and off the chart. Not to be missed.


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon we are listening to Elvis singing "All Shook Up," from his Thirty Number 1 Hits album. :amazing:


----------



## drpeter

Nat King Cole, Diana Krall, Chopin nocturnes played exquisitely by the late Eugene Istomin, Dexter Gordon, Bessie Smith, Sarah Vaughn. And the divine Kiri te Kanawa. Plus a whole lot of Hindi film songs and ghazals from the sixties, and north and south Indian classical music. I've long had music as an integral part of my daily life.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to The Oak Ridge Boy's, singing "Leaving Louisiana In The Broad Daylight," from the Oak Ridge Boys Essentials album. ..one of their hits once included in a Dukes of Hazard episode. :amazing:


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Bobby Vinton singing "Roses Are Red, My Love" and then came "Mr. Lonely," both from his Greatest Hits album.


----------



## drpeter

eagle2250 said:


> This morning we are listening to The Oak Ridge Boy's, singing "Leaving Louisiana In The Broad Daylight," from the Oak Ridge Boys Essentials album. ..one of their hits once included in a Dukes of Hazard episode. :amazing:


The last couple of days I have been listening to The Shadows, a British group that was famous in India in the fifties and sixties. Cliff Richard, an Anglo-Indian who was born in Lucknow, India, and emigrated to the UK, was a popular singer there, and he was accompanied by The Shadows. I think Richard still holds several records in the UK. They are all listed here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cliff_Richard
I am so-so with him, but The Shadows are great!


----------



## eagle2250

This AM we are listening to the Temptations, singing My Girl, from The Number 1 Hits of The Temptations album...and best of all, this one comes with a visual aid!


----------



## drpeter

Ah, The Temptations! They were before my time in the States, but I have heard enough of the Motown sound and songs to recognize the name, and _My Girl _is considered a landmark song by those of my native-born American friends, at least those of them belonging to my age group. A lot of that music was also in an old film called _The Big Chill_, and I saw the house where that movie was made, in South Carolina not far from the Marine Base in Beaufort (_The Great Santini_, starring The Great Robert Duvall, was also made there, shot in part on the Base ).

I am not very familiar with rock and its variations, being primarily focused on be-bop jazz from a specific period (1933 -- the purported date of the Lester Young/Coleman Hawkins battle royal in Kansas City -- to 1970) and opera -- as far as Western music goes.

As for the gorgeous lady in the photograph, I can only hazard a wild guess, with apologies in advance if I am mistaken: Might that be Mrs Eagle? If I am right, you are one lucky chap!


----------



## eagle2250

drpeter said:


> Ah, The Temptations! They were before my time in the States, but I have heard enough of the Motown sound and songs to recognize the name, and _My Girl _is considered a landmark song by those of my native-born American friends, at least those of them belonging to my age group. A lot of that music was also in an old film called _The Big Chill_, and I saw the house where that movie was made, in South Carolina not far from the Marine Base in Beaufort (_The Great Santini_, starring The Great Robert Duvall, was also made there, shot in part on the Base ).
> 
> I am not very familiar with rock and its variations, being primarily focused on be-bop jazz from a specific period (1933 -- the purported date of the Lester Young/Coleman Hawkins battle royal in Kansas City -- to 1970) and opera -- as far as Western music goes.
> 
> As for the gorgeous lady in the photograph, I can only hazard a wild guess, with apologies in advance if I am mistaken: Might that be Mrs Eagle? If I am right, you are one lucky chap!


The lady is indeed my dear wife and I am one lucky chap, who married well above his pay grade! Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Eric Church, singing "Country Music Jesus," followed by "Like Jesus Does," and Springsteen," all from Church's Chief album.


----------



## drpeter

eagle2250 said:


> The lady is indeed my dear wife and I am one lucky chap, who married well above his pay grade! Thank you for your kind words.


You're most welcome.


----------



## ran23

This group is going to take a little of my time. Guess I am a sucker for banjo at times.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning I stumbled on a tune by Neil McCoy, that is not totally devoid of controversy, titled "Take A Knee My Ass," that was released as a single. It is a tune a career military member and a Red, White and Blue patriot can wrap their arms around and embrace!


----------



## Cassadine

I'm terribly eclectic usually. Today is no exception. Started with Albinoni, then Satie and Debussy, then Tool (they won a grammy!!!), now Led Zep--cuts off of II,III, Zoso, and Physical Graffiti (their best by far).


----------



## Cassadine

Now the first Sabbath album.


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Conway Twitty and Loretta Lynn singing "Louisiana Woman, Mississippi Man," from Twitty's Golden Hits collection. :amazing::amazing:


----------



## Oldsarge

A concerto grosso for flute and harp with orchestra. I'm not sure the composer though it is definitely Baroque.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to The Token's singing The Lion Sleeps Tonight from the 20 Best Hits of The 60's album.


----------



## peterc

Cassadine said:


> I'm terribly eclectic usually. Today is no exception. Started with Albinoni, then Satie and Debussy, then Tool (they won a grammy!!!), now Led Zep--cuts off of II,III, Zoso, and Physical Graffiti (their best by far).


Physical Graffiti is a masterpiece. Saw them on that tour.


----------



## eagle2250

This Monday morning, after Easter Sunday we are listening to the Pointer Sisters, singing "He's So Shy" from the Best of The Pointer Sisters album. Memorialized in song and proven in practice, this technique works...at least it did with Mrs Eagle!


----------



## drpeter

Western: Miles Davis, Dexter Gordon, Sonny Stitt, and all those jazz greats. Kiri te Kanawa, my all-time favourite soprano (arias and crossover songs, especially the Princess Street Orchestra LP/CD). Nat King Cole. Yves Montand, Francoise Hardy.

Eastern: Classic Ghazals by Talat Mahmood, the King of Ghazals. The incomparable Lata Mangeshkar, the equally wonderful Suman Kalyanpur, my favourite male voice Mukesh, the lovely voice of Hemant Kumar.

I can work on my stamp collection and be listening to the thousands of songs I have recorded using the wonderful Audacity program -- and best of all, it is free. It is the perfect way to disappear from the morose present, and into the sonorous world of music...


----------



## Greg D

For working from home, late 50's-early 60's Miles has been filling the bill!


----------



## Oldsarge

The Gael-Royal Scots Dragoon Guards

Music to wear a kilt and weep into your Glenfiddich . . .


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings entertainment is provided by a group calling themselves Stagger Lee Goat Ropers and Shit Kickers, singing Frankie and Johnny.....the kind of music that makes one pray for incidental deafness. :crazy:

To recover from our initial experience we tuned in Bobby Rydell singing, We Got Love, from the 20th Century Rocks album. This one is worth listening to!


----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> The Gael-Royal Scots Dragoon Guards
> 
> Music to wear a kilt and weep into your Glenfiddich . . .


I do have a couple of Black Watch LPs, and some other Scots music. Strathspeys and Reels...


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## eagle2250

This mornings musical interlude is provided by The Oak Ridge Boys, singing Elvira from The Oak Ridge Boys Gold album. Can you imagine self-isolating with that gal(!)? We followed Elvira with one of their Gospel tunes, "This Little Light of Mine," from their Gospel Collection....to atone for the impure thoughts of Elviar! LOL.


----------



## ran23

Last night's' Global Citizen' is running in the background. Amazon TV Stick


----------



## peterc

Astrud Gilberto, Sept. 17, 1969. In the car. Just lovely.


----------



## Corcovado

Caitlin Rose
Nashville, TN


----------



## eagle2250

This morning I'm listening to Johnny Tillotson, singing "Poetry In Motion," from Johnny Tillotson's Best album. :amazing:


----------



## Corcovado

This is a long recording of Nick Drake demos and studio outtakes. I've queued it to 49:08 for the start of "Second Grace," which is a particularly nice song/recording. It is immediately followed by "Place to Be," which is even better.


----------



## peterc

What can anyone say about Nick Drake? Just incredible.


----------



## FiscalDean

Right now, I'm listening to an hour long version of Pachelbel's Canon in D on you tube.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

FiscalDean said:


> Right now, I'm listening to an hour long version of Pachelbel's Canon in D on you tube.


I love the Paillard Chamber Orchestra recording of the Canon in D. An hour is a challenge to contemplate. It brings to mind an old New Yorker cartoon depicting music piped into a store. The caption was The Prisoner of Pachelbel.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

TKI67 said:


> I love the Paillard Chamber Orchestra recording of the Canon in D. An hour is a challenge to contemplate. It brings to mind an old New Yorker cartoon depicting music piped into a store. The caption was The Prisoner of Pachelbel.


Glad you laughed rather than being incensed. Whenever I listen to a repetitive piece long enough it eventually takes on a Philip Glass quality. I love Glass but no one else I know seems to.


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Corcovado

All right, which one of you guys is the guitarist in this video?


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings musical entertainment is provided by Toby Kieth, singing, "I Should Have Been A Cowboy" and "I Love This Bar."


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Ralph Vaughan Williams, _In the Fen Country._


----------



## Howard

Sun- Sun Is Here


----------



## drpeter

Chopin Nocturnes, all 21 of them, perhaps the loveliest in all the world. My all-time favourite pianist for these nocturnes is the late great Eugene Istomin. Plus Etudes. And Debussy. Great music for early mornings when I am writing or working on stamps.

Istomin was the heart and soul of a Trio, along with Isaac Stern and Leonard Rose. Somehow, the way he plays those Chopin nocturnes speaks almost personally to me. It is a privilege to be able to hear Istomin play them in these recordings. I wish I could have heard him live. Here is Opus 9: No 1 in B-Flat Minor:


----------



## Howard

Your Love Makes Me Hot- Crown Heights Affair


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings musical interlude is provided by the group Alabama singing, "Close Enough To Perfect," from their In The Mood: The Love Songs Album.


----------



## Howard

Shirley Lites- Heat You Up (Melt You Down)


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings musical interlude comes from Elvis's Ultimate Gospel Album, with the late, great Elvis singing, "How great Thou Art!" Getting in the mood for the Sunday 'Tude."


----------



## Howard

To The Roof- Dazz Band


----------



## Mr Humphries

Judee Sill - The Kiss


----------



## drpeter

Today is for the smoky, resonant, deep voice of Diana Krall. Here is one of her most moving, supernal songs, from Clint Eastwood's film _True Crimes_:


----------



## Howard

Jaki Graham- Round And Round


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

La Strega, Paganini.


----------



## Patrick06790

Just for laughs ask Alexa to fire up some Uriah Heep. Bet you can't last five minutes.

They're still around.


----------



## Howard

Soul Makossa- Lafayette Afro Band


----------



## eagle2250

This morning I'm listening to Volume 2 of The Oak Ridge Boy's Revival Album. Presently playing is Precious Memories. and soon after that will be a favorite of mine, Power In The Blood!


----------



## Mr Humphries




----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Howard

Genius Of Love- Tom Tom Club


----------



## Howard

Devil Sent You To Laredo- Baccara


----------



## eagle2250

This morning I've been listening to THe Best of The Oak Ridge Boys CD. Presently playing is "Thank God For Kids!" Great song.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Dave Rawlings and Gillian Welch - Method Acting (Bright Eyes cover) / Cortez The Killer (Neil Young & Crazy Horse cover). Had the great pleasure of catching the Dave Rawlings Machine support Old Crow Medicine Show a few years back. Who was that old bloke they had with them?
John Paul Jones of Led Zeppelin fame.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Quiet City, Aaron Copland. Perfect on a cold, wet, dark day.


----------



## Howard

Wild Cherry- Electrified Funk


----------



## eagle2250

This morning it's The Oak Ridge Boy's singing, "This Crazy Love!"


----------



## Howard

Teddy Pendergrass- I Don't Love You Anymore


----------



## eagle2250

This morning I am listening to my entire collection of ABBA works...all three CD's......getting warmed up for their final farewell album, entitled Voyage. I am one fan who will hope they keep coming back! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Asha Puthli- Right Down There.


----------



## eagle2250

At this moment I am listening to The Oak Ridge Boys singing Dream On, from their Very Best of The Oak Ridge Boy's CD.


----------



## Howard

Can't Take My Eyes Off Of You- Gloria Gaynor


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Howard

Sugar Free- Juicy


----------



## Howard

Little Runaway- Stone City Band


----------



## eagle2250

I sitting here this afternoon listening to ABBA's new CD...Voyage. It was delivered to our front door earlier this afternoon.. Presently playing is "Just A Notion!"


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ I recall reading that in ABBA's heyday their yearly income exceeded Volvo's!


----------



## 127.72 MHz

[HEADING=2]_Bebel Gilberto_ (2004) (Brazilian Bossa nova)[/HEADING]


----------



## Howard

P-Funk- Pumping It Up


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Howard

Centipede- Rebbie Jackson


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## eagle2250

Today we listened to Billy Joel singing, "It's Still Rock and Roll To Me," from his Greatest Hits I and II albums.


----------



## Howard

Watching The Wheels- John Lennon


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we have been to The Eagles Greatest Hit's album, 1971 to 1975; presently playing "Take It Easy!"


----------



## Howard

Logg- Dancing Into The Stars.


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline

Right now? Project Pitchfork




DW is in a _DARK_ mood, and has her _'Dunkelheit'_ playlist going.
Before,_ 'Rain'_, was Anna Netrebko, ripping our hearts out with _'Schlof Sche Mein Vogele'




_A bit earlier, was Tori Amos' anthemic 'Fast Horse'




At some point before that, something cold and dark, from Finland:




But DW eases us into the mood, by beginning with a few upbeat selections from happier times, like:





You can see how things have been, around here, since the Pandora Papers hit the fan. _ (we're safe, for now, but 'DW et Cie' regard that development as a sure sign that we're _"boxed-in by fate"_)_


----------



## Howard

Kiss Kiss Kiss- Yoko Ono


----------



## eagle2250

Prisoner of Zendaline said:


> Right now? Project Pitchfork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW is in a _DARK_ mood, and has her _'Dunkelheit'_ playlist going.
> Before,_ 'Rain'_, was Anna Netrebko, ripping our hearts out with _'Schlof Sche Mein Vogele'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A bit earlier, was Tori Amos' anthemic 'Fast Horse'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At some point before that, something cold and dark, from Finland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But DW eases us into the mood, by beginning with a few upbeat selections from happier times, like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how things have been, around here, since the Pandora Papers hit the fan. _ (we're safe, for now, but 'DW et Cie' regard that development as a sure sign that we're _"boxed-in by fate"_)_


This AM I listened to the impromptu concert arranged in the post above arranged by member Prisoner of Zendaline. Interesting for sure and the final selection verges of being a bit bizarre. LOL.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Piano Virtuoso Art Tatum.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

If Vince Guaraldi were reincarnated,.....

This is six minutes long, absolutely sublime.

George Winston plays Vince Guaraldi's Cast Your Fate to the Wind (2020)


----------



## peterc

Found a sealed vinyl copy of Chaka Khan's 1984 album I Feel For You. Credits on the back do not reflect a CD release; ergo this is an analogue record. Sounds like it too. Really nice, I just put it on.


----------



## peterc

eagle2250 said:


> This morning we have been to The Eagles Greatest Hit's album, 1971 to 1975; presently playing "Take It Easy!"


"We may lose and we may win, but we will never be here again."

I miss Glen Frey.


----------



## Howard

Act Like You Know- Fat Larry's Band


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline

eagle2250 said:


> This AM I listened to the impromptu concert arranged in the post above arranged by member Prisoner of Zendaline. Interesting for sure and the final selection verges of being a bit bizarre. LOL.


The visuals for that YouTube version of 'Wesen der Nacht', are from the film, _'Thirty Days of Night'_ - one of our favorites - up there with 'Panic Room' and _'Dead Ringer'_. It's so cold and dark and quiet, in that idealized version of Barrow.

Tonight, it's mostly a mixture of _Apoptygma Berzerk_ and _Mister Kitty, as we jump between cardio machines, reviewing trades and evaluating proposals, in front of a bank of screens we mostly use for business._




_



_







and for a wildcard oldie:


----------



## Oldsarge

Symphony No 3, Sir Charles Stanford.


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline

Up in the gym, streaming Carlo Onda's Soundcloud playlist:
https://soundcloud.com/carlo-onda
_'Campari Dungeon'_ is especially good.

Onda's taste runs to Sixties-inspired retro. Between sets, we're like Greg Bautzer _(minus the hair slime)_ dancing with Anouska Hempel... doing _"those new 'Mod' steps the kids are doing in London"_. Here's how we discovered Onda: 




Someone just sent me more Carlo Onda, and this one may be the ultimate from this master of *Swiss Post-Punk*:


----------



## Howard

West Coast Poplock- Ronnie Hudson


----------



## Howard

Behind The Groove- Teena Marie


----------



## peterc

Boz Scaggs - Down Two, Then Left - a masterpiece if you ask me.


----------



## Howard

Forever Tonight And All My Life- Gary Low


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon we are listening to a 1950's Party Music album/CD. Presently playing is Earth Angel....have no idea of who is singing it>


----------



## Howard

Doing It- Underground


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings musical interlude is provided by The Platters, from their Millennium Collection, presently signing Harbor Lights!


----------



## Howard

Only Wanna Be With You- Bay City Rollers


----------



## Howard

Cutting It Up- LTD


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline

Sounding surprisingly good on the house's system, a recently-discovered cassette made in '98, _"Switchblade Symphony on Front 242"_ - songs alternating between bands, which seem to be offering opposing views on the same narrative. _Switchblade Symphony_ was a San Francisco Darkwave girlband from the golden age of Cleopatra Records, while _Front 242_ is an all-male Belgian Industrial band. Maybe the _Switchblade_ witches are sharing their neurotic obsessions, while their equally-schizophrenic male counterparts struggle to respond with concrete actions. Everybody's brain seems infested with stinging hornets, and it's been an entertaining ninety minutes.

The beauty of the cassette, is that in recording it, one was able to minimize the concussive qualities of the original CD recordings. Computer speakers should similarly minimize the base in these samples:
https://switchbladesymphony.bandcamp.com/album/bread-and-jam-for-frances


----------



## Howard

Legs- ZZ Top


----------



## eagle2250

This morning Band On The Run is playing, sung by Paul McCartney and Wings, for the Wing's Band Hits and History.


----------



## Howard

Dayton- Moving Up


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Dayton- Moving Up


Happy new year, Howard! How 'ya doin'?


----------



## peterc

Steely Dan, Pretzel Logic. Yellow label (with musical note at 12 noon on LP label) ABC pressing.
Rare label variant. Amazing sound.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Happy new year, Howard! How 'ya doin'?


I kept expecting to see Jim Carry in his character in The Mask to jump out and take over the video. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Happy new year, Howard! How 'ya doin'?


I'm doing well, How you doing?


----------



## Howard

Weeks And Company- Rocket In The Pocket


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> I'm doing well, How you doing?


Hangin' in, if only by a toenail!


----------



## Howard

Every Time I Turn Around Back In Love Again- LTD


----------



## Flanderian

In keeping with our tropical theme; "Won't you pour me a _Cuban Breez_e, Gretchen?"


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

This mornings entertainment is provided by Sawyer Brown, singing "A Cafe On The Corner, " from the Sawyer Brown Greatest Hits, 190 - 1995, album.


----------



## Flanderian

And the version from Miles Davis' seminal album,_ Kind of Blue_ -






Miles Davis, dubbed _The Warlord of the Weejuns_ by George Frazier was once the non pareil of TNSIL -

http://www.ivy-style.com/the-warlord-of-the-weejuns.html


----------



## Howard

Nothing Going On But The Rent- Gwen Guthrie.


----------



## eagle2250

This morning it's The Oak Ridge Boys, from their The Best of The Oak Ridge Boys CD. Presently playing...Make My Life With You.


----------



## Howard

Cotton Candy- Sylvers


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## peterc

Steve Lacy Plays Monk. A mint U.S. 1983 burgundy label MONO re issue of this important work. Would not have thought an OJC 80's reissue would sound so amazing, but this LP not only played beautifully but the sound was akin to how an original RVG cut Blue Note sounds. No joke.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Tommy Tutone- 867-5309


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon we are listening to the 1960's Jukebox Hits...presently playing is Yesterday's Gone, sung by Chad and Jeremy. Coming up is Norman, sung by Sue Thompson and later The Bird Is The Word, performed by The Rivingtons!


----------



## Howard

Working For The Weekend- Loverboy


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings musical interlude is brought to us by the Coasters, singing Searchin' from the 16 Best of Doo *** album. Presently playing is There Goes My Baby, sung by the Drifters.


----------



## Howard

Liberated Woman- Neddy Smith


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon we are listening to Blake Shelton's Barn and Grill Album, presently playing is Some Beach!


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon it's Willie Nelson singing Always On My Mind, from the album 21 Love Songs from various artists.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Fatback- Freak Undercover


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings musical entertainment is provided by the Everly Brothers, singing All I Have To Do Is Dream, from their Very Best of The Everly Brothers album, 1964!


----------



## Flanderian

Charlie Haden and Gonzalo Rubalcaba, Noche De Ronda, from the album Nocturne -


----------



## Howard

Al- Naafyish- Hashim


----------



## Flanderian

"Make a joyous noise" -


----------



## Howard

Shake Your Body- Jacksons


----------



## drpeter

Music to start the weekend with: The incomparable McCoy Tyner on the piano, in a virtuoso performance some time back, with Freddie Hubbard , trumpet; Joe Henderson tenor sax; and Louis Hayes on the drums:


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## drpeter

@Corcovado I'm not as experienced in listening to this branch of singing, but it does have a Motown sound to it. Nice.

Most of my jazz vinyl and CD collection is be-bop, roughly 1936 to 1965. I think of all the greats as belonging to that period, but that is just my personal taste.


----------



## Howard

Samantha Fox- Nothing's Gonna Stop Me Now


----------



## Flanderian

drpeter said:


> Music to start the weekend with: The incomparable McCoy Tyner on the piano, in a virtuoso performance some time back, with Freddie Hubbard , trumpet; Joe Henderson tenor sax; and Louis Hayes on the drums:


👍 👍 👍


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian

Corcovado said:


>


👍 👍 👍


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to The Righteous Brothers singing Lupe Lupe, from their Very Best of The Righteous Brothers Unchained Melody album.


----------



## Howard

Are You Ready For Love- Elton John


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Alan Jacjson's 34 Number Ones album. Presently playing....Chasin That Neon Rainbow.


----------



## Howard

Hear No Evil- Wax


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

All Night Long- Mary Jane Girls


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Madonna- Holiday


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoons entertainment is provided by The Eagles, singing The Peaceful Easy Feeling, from The Eagles Greatest Hits 1971 to 1975 album.


----------



## Corcovado

drpeter said:


> @Corcovado I'm not as experienced in listening to this branch of singing, but it does have a Motown sound to it. Nice.
> 
> Most of my jazz vinyl and CD collection is be-bop, roughly 1936 to 1965. I think of all the greats as belonging to that period, but that is just my personal taste.


It is Motown, recorded in 1964 at the famous but low-budget Motown studio named "Hitsville USA." Motown used an in-house group of studio musicians for their recordings. For example, that's James Jamerson on bass. Saturday would have been Jamerson's 86th birthday. He's not literally the bass player on all the Motown records, but on a large proportion. Another example:


----------



## drpeter

Marvin Gaye -- of course. Yes this is a good example of that sound. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## WordsWordsWords

Standing in the shadows of Motown is a great documentary, in case anyone hasn’t seen it. If you like jazz, you’ll be interested to know the house band for Motown all gigged around Detroit playing jazz—you can’t get that Motown groove without having done some serious swinging! The bassist who carried on the low end sound after Jamerson was Bob Babbitt, who is featured in the film as well. I became a bit obsessed with his playing last year. For examples of Babbitt: tears of a clown, signed sealed delivered, midnight train to Georgia.


----------



## drpeter

Some of the Motown songs (Smokey Robinson, for instance) are popular enough for most jazz and R&B aficionados to have heard. The first item I heard featuring the Motown sound was Marvin Gaye, years ago, singing "Heard it Through the Grapevine". I heard it as the opening song as the titles came on in the film _The Big Chill.





_
My knowledge of rock, R&B and other similar styles is quite limited, partly because I did not grow up in the US. Jazz immediately caught my attention because there are striking structural parallels to classical Indian music (I grew up in India), especially in the sense that both kinds of music, although vastly different in sound, are free-form and expositional. There is no set pattern written down, say, like Western classical music, but simply a basic theme (raagas and raaginis in the Indian classical form) which is then expanded according to what moves the individual singer or exponent. Bebop jazz captures this similarity very nicely, R&B or rock styles perhaps less so.

There is an older tradition of American singing that I like very much: Nat King Cole is eternal, as are Ella Fitzgerald, Carmen McCrae, Bessie Smith, Sarah Vaughan. They are wonderful singers and great exponents of a style that was born in the early part of the last century. Billie Holiday, Josephine Baker, and others are very early practitioners of this strand in popular music.

Music evolves, migrates and transforms itself, sometimes across different cultures. Here is a striking example. It's *Bombay Royale*, an Australian-Indian group out of Melbourne (I think) combining all sorts of strands, but taking off from the Hindi film music of the 1960s Bombay Cinema B-movies and garish thrillers and murder mysteries. This one is called _Jaan Pehchhan Ho_ which in Hindi means "Let's get to Know Each Other". It was originally created for an over-the-top, exuberant night club number in the 1965 film _Gumnaam. _






And here is the original from the film, the singer is the iconic Mohammed Rafi. Replete with blaring trumpets, masks, drainpipe trousers, sheath dresses and what not. (Note: Click on the Youtube link, it should work in spite of the message saying not available)






Enjoy.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Love Spell- Fatback


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon The Troggs are entertaining us, singing Wild Thing, from the 60's Gold Album.


----------



## drpeter

Flanderian said:


>


Superb, as always. I do wish she still lived as I do with Bessie Smith.


----------



## drpeter

Here's one of my eternal favourites, Dexter Gordon on the tenor saxophone. A gifted, wonderful player.

_Body and Soul _(Dexter Gordon in _Round Midnight_. And yes, that is Herbie Hancock on the piano. The Frenchman watching Dex play is the actor Francois Cluzot). Just lovely. The cinematography is exquisite. And Dex's white shirt, loose tie, and braces are simply perfect for this occasion.


----------



## Flanderian

drpeter said:


> Here's one of my eternal favourites, Dexter Gordon on the tenor saxophone. A gifted, wonderful player.
> 
> _Body and Soul _(Dexter Gordon in _Round Midnight_. And yes, that is Herbie Hancock on the piano. The Frenchman watching Dex play is the actor Francois Cluzot). Just lovely. The cinematography is exquisite. And Dex's white shirt, loose tie, and braces are simply perfect for this occasion.


Wonderful!

A beautiful clip.

I'm sure another musician or someone with an understanding of music and the instrument can better appreciate such than me, but I certainly enjoy it.

From the film _Round Midnight_, yes?


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Sheila E- Oliver's House


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Stones...Miss You


----------



## drpeter

Flanderian said:


> Wonderful!
> 
> A beautiful clip.
> 
> I'm sure another musician or someone with an understanding of music and the instrument can better appreciate such than me, but I certainly enjoy it.
> 
> From the film _Round Midnight_, yes?


Thanks, Flanders. Yes, the clip is from _Round Midnight. _Tavernier is a great filmmaker. Have you seen _Coup de Torchon_ (Clean Slate)? With the wonderful actor Philippe Noiret.

I am no musician, but in the same way I can appreciate a fine film without being a filmmaker or cinematographer or even an actor, I can appreciate music through all the listening I have done over the years, both Western and Indian music.

One of the very special things about music is the feeling it gives you after a long evening of listening. You turn things off and go to bed, and the silence is filled with afterimages or echoes of the music, which is still reverberating somewhere in your auditory cortex or frontal lobes, or even short-term memory. It is one of those pleasurable, satisfying moments in life, when you feel that, in spite of all the things we have done to screw this world and ourselves up, there are redeeming aspects, and gentle benedictions -- those saving graces without which life would be hard to bear.


----------



## drpeter

Flanderian said:


>


Nice. I like Iglesias, but had not heard this version of _La Mer. _The version that first gained popularity was by Charles Trenet. Here is the version I have long liked, by Kevin Kline ( a fine actor whom I have enjoyed watching, especially in some memorable roles ):


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings entertainment is provided by Neil Sedaka, singing Calendar Girl from Neil Sedaka's All Time Greatest Hits album.


----------



## Flanderian

drpeter said:


> Thanks, Flanders. Yes, the clip is from _Round Midnight. _Tavernier is a great filmmaker. Have you seen _Coup de Torchon_ (Clean Slate)? With the wonderful actor Philippe Noiret.
> 
> I am no musician, but in the same way I can appreciate a fine film without being a filmmaker or cinematographer or even an actor, I can appreciate music through all the listening I have done over the years, both Western and Indian music.
> 
> One of the very special things about music is the feeling it gives you after a long evening of listening. You turn things off and go to bed, and the silence is filled with afterimages or echoes of the music, which is still reverberating somewhere in your auditory cortex or frontal lobes, or even short-term memory. It is one of those pleasurable, satisfying moments in life, when you feel that, in spite of all the things we have done to screw this world and ourselves up, there are redeeming aspects, and gentle benedictions -- those saving graces without which life would be hard to bear.


I no longer have a short-term memory, or likely much of auditory cortex, but I still enjoy it!


----------



## Flanderian

Jump starting my brain -

(Best appreciated with volume at unreasonable levels! )


----------



## drpeter

Flanderian said:


> I no longer have a short-term memory, or likely much of auditory cortex, but I still enjoy it!


Powerful recreational substances with unforeseen consequences? Or just the ravages of time we all are subject to?


----------



## Flanderian

drpeter said:


> Powerful recreational substances with unforeseen consequences? Or just the ravages of time we all are subject to?


Other than a misspent youth between the ages of roughly 16 and 26 when I had a great fondness for over-imbibing, largely the ravages of age, etc. Recall going on sick call in the Air Force for flu symptoms, and when the doc asked how I'm doing otherwise, I told him I thought maybe i drank too much.. His response? "We all do, it's so cheap!" 😆

Time and place.


----------



## drpeter

Flanderian said:


> Other than a misspent youth between the ages of roughly 16 and 26 when I had a great fondness for over-imbibing, largely the ravages of age, etc. Recall going on sick call in the Air Force for flu symptoms, and when the doc asked how I'm doing otherwise, I told him I thought maybe i drank too much.. His response? "We all do, it's so cheap!" 😆
> 
> Time and place.


I spent some time in my youth consuming substantial quantities of scotch, cognac, gin, vodka and a range of other liquors. As time went on, I decided I had finished my quota, and now drink tea and that's great. I suppose for some of us, there is a time for everything. I have fond memories of good times with old friends.


----------



## Howard

Nobody Can Be You- Steve Arrington


----------



## Flanderian

drpeter said:


> I spent some time in my youth consuming substantial quantities of scotch, cognac, gin, vodka and a range of other liquors. As time went on, I decided I had finished my quota, and now drink tea and that's great. I suppose for some of us, there is a time for everything. I have fond memories of good times with old friends.


I have a great fondness for fine beer or wine with food, but over the last 45+ years that was constituted of occasionally 1 to 2 of either with dinner, or an apertif, or a liquor after dinner. Now it's 0. Tea for breakfast is a pleasure, Prefer it neat.


----------



## drpeter

Flanderian said:


> I have a great fondness for fine beer or wine with food, but over the last 45+ years that was constituted of occasionally 1 to 2 of either with dinner, or an apertif, or a liquor after dinner. Now it's 0. Tea for breakfast is a pleasure, Prefer it neat.


I make my own blend of two Indian leaf teas, Assam (which is basically an oolong tea) and Darjeeling, the champagne of teas. This blend is made every month or so and stored in a vintage Brooke Bond tin. And I make tea early in the morning in the Indian way: I mix a cup of milk with 3 cups of water in a medium saucepan and sprinkle two and a half heaping teaspoons of my blended tea leaf mixture on top. This is brought to a boil and then the flame is tuurned off. It is stirred and left to simmer down for about a minute -- the longer you leave it, the stronger the tea is. The mixture is then sieved into a thermos flask, and it is drunk in half-cups through the day.

For me, this is the perfect Indian tea. None of that spicy stuff in masala chai for me, LOL. I used to add some sugar to tea, but after becoming diabetic, I decided to halve the sugar and add some splenda instead. Sometimes I drink it without any sweetener. I carry the thermos in a briefcase when I go out, and when I worked at the university, many of my students would share a cup with me -- they loved it!


----------



## Flanderian

My tea comes in a bag, inside a red box. 

Obviously, I'm far less discerning, the main criteria being that it not be too weak, or taste as if it had been brewed from last week's socks.

But seriously, your tea sounds delicious! My exposure to the various traditions of tea of different Asian countries and the communities within them is very limited, but some I have tasted were indeed remarkable and a whole new world of nuance of flavor. Two that come to mind are a beverage created at a Thai restaurant and one from Morocco, though that's Africa.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## peterc

Picked a German vinyl copy of that Bill Evans (Vol. II) recently. Heck, even the U.S. vinyl of those 2 Believe in Spring titles are hard to find now.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Everybody Plays The Fool- Main Ingredient


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to The Platters, singing The Great Pretender, from 20th Century Masters collections The Best of the Platters!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Caught Up In A One Night Love Affair- Terri Gonzales


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Still Got The Magic- Michael Wycoff


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Lonely Boy- Andrew Gold


----------



## peterc

Sinatra. No more needs to be said.


----------



## Howard

Everyone's A Winner- Hot Chocolate


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Spargo- One Night Affair


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to an CD of the Greatest Hits of the 1970's. Presently playing is 2-4-6-8- Motorway, sung by the Tom Robinson Band.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian

One for Clintotron.

Cajun!? Did you say canjun!? How about some blues?

Performed at Sir Paul's birthday party.


----------



## David J. Cooper

eagle2250 said:


> This morning we are listening to an CD of the Greatest Hits of the 1970's. Presently playing is 2-4-6-8- Motorway, sung by the Tom Robinson Band.


One of my favorites.


----------



## Howard

Azoto- San Salvador


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to The Very Best of Bobby Vee album. Presently playing is Rubber Ball. Listening to his song "Poetry In Motion" always seems to bring thoughts of Mrs Eagle to mind!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

So Close- Diana Ross


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to Creedence Clearwater Revival's 20 Greatest Hits album. Presently playing is Proud Mary!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Imagine- Diana Ross


----------



## Flanderian

Slim and Slam, Dunkin' Bagel.

Guitarist Slim Gallard and bassist Slam Stewart. Both marvelous, but Slim seminal. Gifted on both Guitar and piano, and creator of his own language known as _Vout_. Major jazz force during '40's and '50's, his Vout slanguage is sprinkled throughout popular media of the time.


----------



## eagle2250

Todays musical entertainment is provided by Sha Na Na, Rock and Roll is Here To Stay from the original soundtrack for Grease. :amazing:


----------



## Howard

Roll With It- Steve Winwood


----------



## Flanderian

Slim on piano -


----------



## Howard

Faith Evans- Love Like This


----------



## Flanderian

Sometimes you need a little blues -


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Just listened to some Ravel, starting with Rapsodie Espagnole and ending with Pavanne for a Dead Princess. Contemplating either Concerto Aranjuez or Miles Davis' Sketches of Spain next.


----------



## Flanderian

Need a little more blues. One of the coolest dudes to ever walk the planet -


----------



## Flanderian

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Just listened to some Ravel, starting with Rapsodie Espagnole and ending with Pavanne for a Dead Princess. Contemplating either Concerto Aranjuez or Miles Davis' Sketches of Spain next.


I'll take Sketches of Spain for #200, Alex!


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoons entertainment is provided by George Harrison, singing My Sweet Lord from his Let It Roll album.


----------



## peterc

Picked up nice vinyl originals of Laurindo Almeid's Acapulco "22 on Tower records in mono and Luiz Bonfa's "Black Orpheus Impressions on Dot Records in stereo. Both amazing.


----------



## Howard

Bad To The Bone- George Thorgood


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Body Contact Contract- Trammps


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Moving Up- Dayton


----------



## eagle2250

Today's entertainment is provided by Alan Jackson, singing Tall, Tall Trees, from Alan Jackson's 34 Number 1 Hits album. I guess I'm just a "fool, fool. fool for that song!" LOL.


----------



## Howard

Chic- Chip Off The Old Block


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Magic- Olivia Newton John


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Garth Brooks singing The Dance, from his Greatest Hits Cover Tribute album #1.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

New Song- Howard Jones


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## drpeter

Gorgeous! Is this group the Wes Montgomery Trio, with Melvin Rhyne on the organ and Paul Parker on drums? Wes did play with Thelonious Monk for a period of time, I think -- a Quintet before the Trio, perhaps.


----------



## drpeter

Here's the great Nat King Cole, from a 1963 BBC show:


----------



## drpeter

And this interpretation by Doc Severinsen and Tommy Newsome right after Johnny Carson's passing, I think, is also very fine.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Stargard- Wear It Out


----------



## Flanderian

drpeter said:


> Here's the great Nat King Cole, from a 1963 BBC show:


Can't beat Nat King Cole!


----------



## drpeter

Pretty wild, Flanders! Brighton Beach chap-hop history?


----------



## Flanderian

drpeter said:


> Pretty wild, Flanders! Brighton Beach chap-hop history?


Indeed!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

The Egmont Overture.


----------



## Howard

Too Turned On- Alisha (1985)


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Feeling Lucky Lately- High Fashion


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

All Of Me- Sabrina


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

West Coast Poplock- Ronnie Hudson


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Gotta Make Up Your Mind- Major Harris


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## vonSuess

Haydn. Symphony 8 in G major/SXM


----------



## Howard

Party Time- Kurtis Blow


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Too Shy- Kajagoogoo


----------



## eagle2250

Today's musical interlude is provided by Bobby Vee, singing The Night Has A Thousand Eyes (soft rock from 1960's), from his Very Best of Bobby Vee album. It was so good I went on to listen to Red Rubber Ball!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Yesterme-Yesteryou-Yesterday- Boys Town Gang


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

ZZ Top- Legs


----------



## Howard

Very Special Part- Jermaine Jackson


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Ides Of March- Vehicle


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Spread Love- Fatback


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Bustin Loose- Chuck Brown


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Brick- Good High


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Brick- Good High


Howard, you need a pair of these pennies!


----------



## Howard

Flanderian said:


> Howard, you need a pair of these pennies!
> 
> View attachment 84795


Are those brown loafers?


----------



## Flanderian

Howard said:


> Are those brown loafers?


Yes, a shade that Cheaney calls mahogany. 

But the best reason you require a pair, is that these are their _Howard_ model! 

But unfortunately, they've become *very pricey*.  You have to really want the combination of qualities they offer. And they're not going to feel like sneakers on your feet.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Fantasy- Bruni Pagan


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Kurtis Blow- Unity Party Jam


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

After Hours ... the VU


----------



## Howard

You Like Me Don't You- Jermaine Jackson


----------



## eagle2250

Today's musical interlude is provided by The Righteous Brothers Unchained Melody album; presently playing...White Cliffs of Dover, followed by Unchained Melody.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Fencewalk- Mandrill


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Midnight Confessions- Grass Roots


----------



## Flanderian

Two musical giants now gone. I had the joy of listening to a solo performance at a local club by Bucky, and it was some of the most beautiful guitar music I've ever heard. This recording doesn't do full justice to his art. Sadly, he was an early Covid victim


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Sucker For A Pretty Face- West Phillips


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Dayton- Krackity Krack


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Fatback- December 63


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Going Dancing Down The Street- Peter Jacques Band


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Banging The Boogie - Rene And Angela


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Go With The Flow- Weeks And Co.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

From Time- McKenzie And Gardiner


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Haydn's 45th symphony.


----------



## Howard

Uncle Louie- I Like Funky Music


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to Blake Shelton's Barn and Grill album. Presently playing is Cotton Pickin' Time!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Riding The Tiger- Phyllis Hyman


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Phyllis Hyman- Under Your Spell


----------



## peterc

Side 2 of Led Zepp. IV while ironing my shirt this AM.


----------



## Howard

Body Music- Strikers


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are enjoying The Hues Corporation singing "Rock The Boat" from their Rockin Soul album.


----------



## Flanderian

Shades of blue -


----------



## Flanderian

And the antidote -


----------



## Howard

Young And Company- Waiting On Your Love


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Whodini- Freaks Come Out At Night (1984)


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Teddy Pendergrass- Only You


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Magic Number- Blue Magic


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Can You Handle It?- Sharon Redd


----------



## eagle2250

This morning Neil Sedaka's All time Greatest Hits album is tickling our memories. Presently playing is Calendar Girl. Previously enjoyed tunes were Happy Birthday Sweet Sixteen and Breaking Up Is Hard To Do.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^
Neil Sedaka is national treasure.


----------



## Howard

You Can Do It- One Way


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Jesse Johnson- Can You Help Me?


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to Lesley Gore, The Millennium Collection of the Very Best of Lesley Gore. Presently playing...."Maybe I Know". followed by "It's My Party".


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## ran23

thank you. I am turning 68 in a couple days. My Brother was 5 yrs older and played a lot of old blues and R&B. So I grew up knowing the songs of Beatles and Rolling Stones, and Sarah Vaughan and Nina Simone. fun times.


----------



## Howard

Men All Pause- Klymaxx


----------



## chuckkrafft2000

You can listen to a 40s song with 40s-ish outfits here. We wore hats but just did modern jackets and ties.


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings entertainment was provided by the Beatles from their 1962 to 1966 "Red" album. The first piece was Love Me Do followed by Paperback Writer!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## peterc

Playing my UK CD of The Records incredible 1978 album "Shades in Bed" this morning on my way to work.

This band should have been huge.


----------



## peterc

Flanderian said:


>


I just looked this up....seriously rare record! On my "list" now!


----------



## Howard

Things Can Only Get Better- Howard Jones


----------



## Flanderian

peterc said:


> I just looked this up....seriously rare record! On my "list" now!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Allison Williams- Please Don't Break My Heart


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

All Night Long- Lionel Richie


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are being entertained by Sawyer Brown's Greatest Hits (1990 to 1995). Presently playing is Some Girls Do?


----------



## Howard

Village People- 5 O'clock In The Morning


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

This Easter Morning we are listening to Elvis Presley singing How Great Thou Art from his Ultimate Gospel Album.


----------



## Howard

Ozone- Gigolette


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

I Hear Music In the Streets- Unlimited Touch


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Off The Wall- Michael Jackson


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## chuckkrafft2000

My most recent one on my You Tube channel. (I've been listening!)


----------



## Howard

Addams Groove- MC Hammer


----------



## DuckTales

Recent favorite


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

Today's musical offering is for those older fellows among us, brought to us by Country Joe and The Fish from their Fixin To Die album, singing "I Think I'm Fixin To Die Rag!" For some reason I've got it stuck in my head that they first introduced that song at Woodstock. Not sure though.


----------



## Howard

Going Back To My Roots- Odyssey


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we listened to The Groobers "Missile Duty's Pleasin" album, as they sang Home In The Hole, A Crewmember In Jail, Mean Gene Hicks, The Plains (bar and grill), The Crew Who Never Returned...and a few other s that are slipping my mind at the moment. The group members were Minuteman Missile Crew members assigned at Malmstrom AFB who spent their time in the Hole writing lyrics and creating a rather unique musical group!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Jump- Kriss Kross


----------



## Flanderian

In 1994, my then girlfriend, and now wife of over a quarter century purchased tickets for us to a concert by John Denver. I had never found his music particularly interesting, and dismissed it as pop. (Though of course I told her how much I'd enjoy it with her! ) The concert was held in a tent outdoors that held perhaps a couple hundred people.

I was familiar with him largely from his appearances on TV and films as a boyish, bashful, somewhat comical persona. I was shocked when instead a slightly stocky, broad shouldered man with great presence walked to the stage alone with his guitar. He began to sing and play unaccompanied. Perhaps a little tentative at first, as the audience warmed to his performance his music gained great power, opening deep wells of emotion and meaning. It was a truly great performance of memorable music to which his recordings do not do justice.

A few years later while trying out a kit aircraft he was considering buying on the Monterey Peninsula one of its two gas tanks went dry. As he wasn't familiar with the aircraft, and the control to switch to the other tank wasn't labeled, he lost all power. Rather than to attempt returning to the small field surrounded by homes, he took the plane out into the bay to attempt a water landing. He didn't make it.


----------



## Howard

So You Wanna Be A Star- Mtume


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

This mornings musical interlude is brought to us by assorted artists on a 50's Party Music album. Presently playing is "Peggy Sue" sung by Buddy Holly and Johnny B Goode" sung by Chuck Berry.


----------



## Howard

Get Off- Foxy


----------



## Clintotron

Flanderian said:


> In 1994, my then girlfriend, and now wife of over a quarter century purchased tickets for us to a concert by John Denver. I had never found his music particularly interesting, and dismissed it as pop. (Though of course I told her how much I'd enjoy it with her! ) The concert was held in a tent outdoors that held perhaps a couple hundred people.
> 
> I was familiar with him largely from his appearances on TV and films as a boyish, bashful, somewhat comical persona. I was shocked when instead a slightly stocky, broad shouldered man with great presence walked to the stage alone with his guitar. He began to sing and play unaccompanied. Perhaps a little tentative at first, as the audience warmed to his performance his music gained great power, opening deep wells of emotion and meaning. It was a truly great performance of memorable music to which his recordings do not do justice.
> 
> A few years later while trying out a kit aircraft he was considering buying on the Monterey Peninsula one of its two gas tanks went dry. As he wasn't familiar with the aircraft, and the control to switch to the other tank wasn't labeled, he lost all power. Rather than to attempt returning to the small field surrounded by homes, he took the plane out into the bay to attempt a water landing. He didn't make it.


I never noticed the resemblance between John Denver and Steve Irwin until now. Wow.


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Flanderian

Clintotron said:


> I never noticed the resemblance between John Denver and Steve Irwin until now. Wow.


Good comparison! In later middle age, the resemblance is there.


----------



## Flanderian

Corcovado said:


>


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Love Is In Control- Donna Summer (1982)


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Baby Don't Forget My Number- Milli Vanilli


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Tony Esposito-Pagaia


----------



## drpeter

And now for something completely different...What I am listening to, late at night, in a nostalgic mood, are these gorgeous covers from the Hindi films of the sixties. They are the songs of my youth, long gone now. And they are sung by a lovely young singer with a supernal voice. Her name is Sniti Mishra and she is part of a huge revival of old film songs in India. I invite you to listen to her. I hope you enjoy this music


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Chuck Brown- Back It On Up


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Girlfriend- Pebbles


----------



## eagle2250

Listening to Greatest One Hit Wonders, 50's, 60's and 70's album Presently playing Precious and Few sung by Climax!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Behind The Groove- Teena Marie


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Plunky And The Oneness Of Juju- Every Way But Loose


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Captain Sensible- Wot?


----------



## eagle2250

Presently listening to the Oak Ridge Boy's singing American Made, from their Very Best of The Oak Ridge Boy's album.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Invisible Man's Band- All Night Thing


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Everybody Have Fun Tonight- Wang Chung


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Let's Start The Dance- Bohannon


----------



## eagle2250

At the moment we are listening to The Platters, singing The Great Pretender.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Too Turned On- Alisha


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Nights Over Egypt- Jones Girls


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Nobody Can Be You- Steve Arrington


----------



## eagle2250

Today's entertainment comes from Garth Brooks, from his Greatest Hits CD, singing Ain't Goin' Down!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Boom There She Was- Scritti Politti


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

More More More- Andrea True Connection


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon we are listening to 60's Volume 3, Jukebox Hits CD. Presently playing, Da Doo Run Run sung by Sha Na Na. Previously played, The Ballad of The Green Beret, sung by SSgt Barry Sadler.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Last Dance- Donna Summer


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Johnny Tillotson's Best album. Presently playing is Poetry In Motion.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Love Spy- Mike Mareen


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian

Dupe.


----------



## Howard

Baby Talk- Alisha (1985)


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Joyous- Pleasure


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Over Like A Fat Rat- Fonda Rae


----------



## eagle2250

We are listening to Elvis's Gospel CD. Presently playing "Where Could I Go But To The Lord!"


----------



## Howard

Party On- Pure Energy


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Everybody Salsa- Modern Romance


----------



## eagle2250

This AM I am sitting here listening to two of our neighbors out mowing their lawns and trimming wild growth from their shrubbery.


----------



## Howard

T Connection- Do What You Wanna Do


----------



## eagle2250

Today's entertainment is provided by Alan Jackson signing "Going Country," from his 34 Number One album.


----------



## Howard

Mister Bass Man- Fatback


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Chaz Jankel- Glad To Know You


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Firefly- Love Will Be On Your Side


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to Lee Greenwood's American Patriot Album. Presently playing God Bless The USA!


----------



## Howard

What I Got Is What You Need- Unique


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to the 16 Best Doo *** album showcasing various artiste. Presently playing "Little Darlin' by The Diamonds!


----------



## Howard

Boogie Down Bronx- Man Parrish


----------



## eagle2250

Today's musical interlude is provided by The Chiffon's, singing "Sweet Talkin' Guy" and "My Boyfriends Back," from from The Chiffon's Absolutely The Best of The Chiffon's album.


----------



## Howard

Electrified Funk- Wild Cherry


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to The Token's singing "The Lion Sleeps Tonight" from 20 Best Hits From The 60's."


----------



## Howard

Easy- Barbara Mason


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings entertainment is provided by Frankie Avalon singing Beauty School Dropout, from the movie Grease soundtrack!


----------



## Howard

Wrap Your Arms Around Me- KC And The Sunshine Band


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Try It Out- Gino Soccio


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to the Band called Steppenwolf singing "Born To Be Wild, from their Greatest Hits album.


----------



## Howard

Lovely Day- Bill Withers


----------



## Flanderian

Had the privilege to listen to him perform at Shanghai Jazz in Madison NJ perhaps 15 years ago. MAGICAL! Celebrated his 90th birthday by performing there. Passed at 94 in first wave of Covid.


----------



## eagle2250

Today's musical entertainment is provided by The Four Tops, singing "I Can't Help Myself" from The Best of The Four Tops Millennium Collection.


----------



## Flanderian

A younger Bucky swinging -


----------



## Howard

Enjoy Yourself- Jacksons


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Bustin Loose- Chuck Brown


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we listened to a You Tube version of The Lovin Spoonfuls "Did You Ever Have To Make Up Your Mind."


----------



## Howard

What People Do For Money- Divine Sounds


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are being entertained by the Chiffons singing "Sweet Talking Guy" and "He's So Fine" from the Chiffon's Absolutely The Best album.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Today we are being entertained by the Chiffons singing "Sweet Talking Guy" and "He's So Fine" from the Chiffon's Absolutely The Best album.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Shake What You Got- Dazz Band


----------



## eagle2250

This Sunday morning we are listening to the Temptations singing from The Temptations Number 1 album. Presently playing is Ain't Too Proud to Beg" followed by "Just My Imagination."


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> This Sunday morning we are listening to the Temptations singing from The Temptations Number 1 album. Presently playing is Ain't Too Proud to Beg" followed by "Just My Imagination."


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Hold On To Your Hiney- Wild Cherry


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Summoner




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Glenn Gould playing the Goldberg Variations. Just wow.


----------



## ran23

Nice selection on this rainy morning.


----------



## Howard

One Two Five- Kurtis Blow


----------



## Flanderian

*


----------



## Howard

Five Star- Can't Wait Another Minute


----------



## peterc

Haven't played it yet, but I just found, in a thrift store, a NM UK copy of the soundtrack to "On Her Majesty's Secret Service."

Orig.red/purple UA label too.


----------



## Howard

Crawshay- Cymande


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Harvest For The World- Power Station


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to The Righteous Brothers singing "Just Once In My Life," from the Very Best of the Righteous Brothers album.


----------



## Howard

Sooner Or Later- Grass Roots


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Elvis sing, "If I Can Dream." from The Essential Presley album.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Shake Your Booty- Bunny Sigler


----------



## ran23

Finally a reason to turn on my speakers.


----------



## Howard

Safety Dance- Men Without Hats


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings incentive to tap our toes is provided by The 60's Gold, Various Artists album. The Marveletts singing Please Mr Postman, followed by California Dreamin, sung by The Mamas' and the Papas.


----------



## Howard

Here I Go Again- Force MD's.


----------



## Oldsarge

Piano Concerto #2, Mozart


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

You Little Trustmaker- Times


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon we are listening to Alan Jackson singing "Country Boy" followed by "Don't Rock The Jukebox," from his Alan Jackson's 34 Number 1 album.......


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Delicious- New Edition


----------



## Flanderian

Well, only one fan of 1959! 

Guess we should take a stroll through 80's disco!


----------



## Howard

Groove All Mighty- Trammps


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

I Wonder If I Take You Home- Lisa Lisa


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Hard Times- Millie Jackson


----------



## Flanderian

Once worked with a fellow who believed he was Killer Joe. But was *hilariously* not!


----------



## Howard

Pointer Sisters- Yes We Can Can


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Howard

Stop Don't Tease Me- Debarge


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to Alabama's Angels Among Us album. Presently playing is I Saw the Light.


----------



## Howard

Street Corner- Ashford And Simpson


----------



## Flanderian

A fantastic album by the late Stan Getz in which he blows his heart out (And possibly a few other organs! ) and turns what was supposed to be a sedate studio Bossa Nova set into a kaleidoscopic rollercoaster ride.


----------



## DCLawyer68

If you're a fan of female vocalists, there's a young Canadian named Caity Gyorgy whom I've started to follow on Spotify,


----------



## Howard

Don't Let It Go To Your Head- Jean Carn


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Rebbie Jackson- Play Me (I'm A Jukebox)


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to ABBA. Presently playing is "Thank-you For The Music."


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Howard

Romantics- Talking In Your Sleep


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to the Jesus Christ Superstar album (1971) of the Rock Opera of the same title.


----------



## Howard

Gladys Knight- When You're Far Away


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Bobby Deemo- More Ounce


----------



## eagle2250

The Beach Boys are singing "Good Vibrations" and will soon be singing "Kokomo!"


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> The Beach Boys are singing "Good Vibrations" and will soon be singing "Kokomo!"





eagle2250 said:


> The Beach Boys are singing "Good Vibrations" and will soon be singing "Kokomo!"


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Jump Up Baby- Fatback


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to our 50's Party Music album. Just past was The Hit Crew singing Fat's Domino's "Blueberry Hill", followed by "Charlie Brown!"


----------



## Howard

Shaft- Issac Hayes


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Flanderian




----------



## Howard

Ollie And Jerry- Showdown


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are listening to ABBA Voyage CD, presently playing, "Ode To Freedom."


----------



## Howard

Rod- Shake it Up Do The Boogaloo


----------

